# Akame Ga Kiru - Part 1



## Reznor (Sep 20, 2014)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## Punk Zebra (Sep 20, 2014)

Dude was cut down by Zoro for sure.


----------



## SternRitter (Sep 20, 2014)

Wonder how Tatsumi will get out this mess now.


----------



## LordPerucho (Sep 20, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Is Izou as strong as Burat?


----------



## Black Knight (Sep 20, 2014)

perucho1990 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Is Izou as strong as Burat?




*Spoiler*: __ 



I don't know, but Syura said he's stronger than the whole Wild Hunt.


----------



## ~VK~ (Sep 20, 2014)

Fuck those spoilers. I don't believe them. I can't. .


----------



## Sphyer (Sep 20, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



So it finally fucking happened


----------



## Ftg07 (Sep 20, 2014)

What the fuck...


----------



## LordPerucho (Sep 20, 2014)

More spoilers


*Spoiler*: __ 



Rabac dies 10 pages in the chapter. Minister cries for about two seconds for the death of Shura and then goes "No matter. I still have one child left."(raw provider-kun isn't too sure about this part). Esdese sentences Tatsumi to execution. Most likely will be a public one to lure out Mine.


ITS OFFICIAL: We are getting Esdeath vs Mine.


----------



## Word (Sep 20, 2014)

Is animu adaptation any good? I'm interested and not sure with what to start.


----------



## SternRitter (Sep 20, 2014)

perucho1990 said:


> More spoilers
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Boooooo!!! Boooo!


----------



## Rukia (Sep 20, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



This trap is a good idea.  I just hope that the goal is to destroy Night Raid, not to kill Tatsumi's girlfriend.  

I'm tired of Tatsumi's naivety.  He isn't strong enough to say no.


----------



## Black Knight (Sep 20, 2014)

What? Are you blind? He did exactly say that.



And so it begins.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 20, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm not saying that he physically can't.  I'm saying that doing so makes him a fool.  He doesn't have the necessary strength to survive this situation.


----------



## Black Knight (Sep 20, 2014)

Not so fast, dude.


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Sep 20, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Rabac  Why???


----------



## Dark (Sep 20, 2014)

Subscribing


----------



## Misaki Yata (Sep 20, 2014)

basically

>Lubbock got blizted by Izou earlier
>Lubbock kills Syura
>Syura has potential to come back thanks to Doro(Maybe)
>Lubbock meets Izou
>Izou wrecks him(further proving my top 15)
>Lubbock dies an 18 year old virgin with one ball
>Syura didn't die a virgin

Lubbock had the worse death by far...



*Spoiler*: __ 




Pm has another child, he cried for 2 secs then says 'at least i have one child left'.

Tatsumi execution will lure out NR, they might get new members since all of them lose to Wave at the same time at their current power level they don't stand a chance again Budo and Esdeath especially since weaker people can deck them.


----------



## OS (Sep 20, 2014)

This author is on a killing spree. I don't say it in a good way either.


----------



## Seraphiel (Sep 20, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Rip in pepperonis Lubbock kun

Esdeath proving she is worst girl


----------



## Golden Witch (Sep 20, 2014)

Worse than Christmas.


This is turning into a Catastrophe for everyone.


----------



## Golden Witch (Sep 20, 2014)

Black Knight said:


> What? Are you blind? He did exactly say that.
> 
> 
> 
> And so it begins.



Interesting view from here on Esdeath.......


----------



## LordPerucho (Sep 20, 2014)

Beyond Overkill.




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Evolution (Sep 20, 2014)

Where are you guys reading the chapter?


----------



## DarkSlayerZero (Sep 20, 2014)

Seriously stop messin with my emotions.


----------



## Golden Witch (Sep 20, 2014)

perucho1990 said:


> Beyond Overkill.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is what many people don't understand about this manga.


*Spoiler*: __ 





I've seen SOOOOO many people say Wild Hunt are just gonna be expendables who will end up getting fodderized without doing much like the Rakshasa.


Reasoning:
Look at them, such throwaway designs.

Now, they killed Run and fucking Lubbock.

Yeah, glad it was proven Wild Hunt aren't just a bunch of characters who exist to be killed only and actually are a major threat despite what so many believed by merely basing it on design.

These guys are the real deal, a major threat to the J?gers and Night Raid and I am sure this won't be the last death at their hands.


----------



## OS (Sep 20, 2014)

They are still a real joke.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 20, 2014)

>not emotionally preparing urself for the death of each and every character save esdeath and akame until the last chapter of the manga

lel

its like u guys just started reading AgK


----------



## OS (Sep 20, 2014)

It's more like I don't have a REAL attachment to them because the author doesn't even try to make use like them. Unless you are in the jaegars or were dead before wild hunt showed up you were a literally who


----------



## Rukia (Sep 20, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm sad for Esdeath.  I think she really wanted this to work out.  But I'm glad that she decided that she is still a soldier when faced with making a decision about Tatsumi.

I think she should cut off his sword arm.  (He can still draw the other members of Night Raid out even with one arm.  And this definitely limits his effectiveness as a fighter; in case he were to somehow escape.  Less chance of dying if only one arm is cut off.)


----------



## Justice (Sep 20, 2014)

This is my reaction to the spoilers.




*Spoiler*: __ 



I was right after all that Lubbock killing Syura was just a death flag and that he was going to die later due to the nature of the series. 

Damn, Lubbock was underrated as shit. 

R.I.P Lubbock.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 20, 2014)

OS said:


> It's more like I don't have a REAL attachment to them because the author doesn't even try to make use like them. Unless you are in the jaegars or were dead before wild hunt showed up you were a literally who



do u even into ingles


----------



## Rukia (Sep 20, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Lubbock's death did succeed in making me hate Najenda though.  Couldn't she have reciprocated his feelings?  Given him a quick thrill before he goes off and dies?

She sends all of these characters out to die and basically hides in the background.


----------



## Ftg07 (Sep 20, 2014)

Inb4 Lubbock stitches himself back together


----------



## LordPerucho (Sep 20, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 










.


----------



## Justice (Sep 20, 2014)

perucho1990 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow, that's just grimey.


----------



## Golden Witch (Sep 20, 2014)

What the actual fuck is that?


----------



## Morglay (Sep 20, 2014)

Golden Witch said:


> What the actual fuck is that?



Dad. Of. The. Century. 

Esdeath x PM... Satan spawn inc.


----------



## LordPerucho (Sep 20, 2014)

Here is a summary of what happened in chapter 53.


*Spoiler*: __ 



>Rabac tries to use Shambala but it bugs out and he teleports back to the courtyard, where Izou was

>He tries to defend himself thinking Izou wouldn't cut through Syura's teigu, see spoiler pics

>PM sheds a tear over Syura but quickly gets over it, "I still have my other child"

>Esdeath tells Tatsumi about Rabac's death, he still doesn't give in

>Esdeath decides she is going to give Tatsumi a public execution


----------



## Rukia (Sep 20, 2014)

Our convo from earlier in the week now seems relevant as fuck.


*Spoiler*: __ 



We are one step closer to Wave becoming the new primary protagonist.


----------



## Chad (Sep 20, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I expected it, it's not like he was going to live with 1 ball anyways.


----------



## Justice (Sep 20, 2014)

perucho1990 said:


> Here is a summary of what happened in chapter 53.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Well, Esdese isn't yandere for Tatsumi anymore.


----------



## Sphyer (Sep 20, 2014)

perucho1990 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Father of the year


----------



## Golden Witch (Sep 20, 2014)

Probably getting along well with Rosa.


----------



## Dellinger (Sep 20, 2014)

The chapter is out?


----------



## LordPerucho (Sep 20, 2014)

MORE SPOILERS PICS


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Punk Zebra (Sep 20, 2014)

Esdeath how dare you pass judgement on Tatsumi, you will soon realize the rabbit hole you dug even deeper.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 20, 2014)

Punk Zebra said:


> Esdeath how dare you pass judgement on Tatsumi, you will soon realize the rabbit hole you dug even deeper.



*Spoiler*: __ 



Tatsumi had his chance.  I think he could have convinced Esdeath to betray the Prime Minister.  It just would have taken a while.  Maybe even 10 years?  It would have required Tatsumi to sacrifice his happiness for the greater good, but so what?  He didn't even try.  He has been an incessant child that still doesn't understand how his world works.  I hope he dies here.


----------



## Black Knight (Sep 20, 2014)

^ I don't think you understand this manga at all.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Sep 20, 2014)

Hey! Hold on here.....just hold on a minute. Whats with people wanting Tatsumi dead and this Wave business about being new protag...explain!


----------



## Rukia (Sep 20, 2014)

Black Knight said:


> ^ I don't think you understand this manga at all.


You discovered Naruto in 2014.  Beat it junior.


----------



## LordPerucho (Sep 20, 2014)

Confirming what we feared the most.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Black Knight (Sep 20, 2014)

Rukia said:


> You discovered Naruto in 2014.  Beat it junior.



Looks like you have yet not realized I'm actually a veteran in this forums.


----------



## Black Knight (Sep 20, 2014)

Punk Zebra said:


> Hey! Hold on here.....just hold on a minute. Whats with people wanting Tatsumi dead and this Wave business about being new protag...explain!



Just the few individuals who dislike Tatsumi, don't pay them any heed.


----------



## LordPerucho (Sep 20, 2014)

And there are more Pics, confirming what I knew was gonna happen.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Chad (Sep 20, 2014)

Short chapter again, oh well.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 20, 2014)

wtf

just give us a scan link already ffs


----------



## Chad (Sep 20, 2014)

^



Oh the manly tears.


----------



## Black Knight (Sep 20, 2014)

Takahiro said in his twitter next chapter will be +40 pages long.


----------



## LordPerucho (Sep 20, 2014)

I just noticed this was the 2nd part of Chapter 52.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Sep 20, 2014)

Tatsumi gonna die?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 20, 2014)

Mein, Tatsumi, Akame, Najenda, Leone are the only ones left.

...they have no chance against the Empire's forces as it stands. 

Wave can pretty much take all of them except maybe without Najenda alone. Much less people like Esdeath and Budou.

Telling you guys.

Mein and Tatsumi are gonna have a lover's death, and the focus of the manga is going to shift to Wave as the main character with Kurome becoming the lead female, and then Akame becoming the main antagonist (and thus the name of the manga becoming apt)


----------



## LordPerucho (Sep 20, 2014)

Kurome becoming the lead female when she is crippled? LOL at Akame becoming the final Villain, thats something Kishimoto would come up with.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 20, 2014)

WAD said:


> Mein, Tatsumi, Akame, Najenda, Leone are the only ones left.
> 
> ...they have no chance against the Empire's forces as it stands.
> 
> ...


I agree.  It's going to take an ass pull for the current Night Raid to accomplish anything.


*Spoiler*: __ 



And maybe the translation I just read was bad.  But I don't see anything definitive about Tatsumi dying via an execution.  Esdeath might be about to kill him right now.


----------



## Black Knight (Sep 20, 2014)

Wishful thinking again. This thread reeks of unjustified hostility towards a certain character. Oh well...

And who said they don't stand a chance? Expect always the unexpected.


----------



## LordPerucho (Sep 20, 2014)

If Najenda gets a bunch of people from the Revolutionary that are as strong as Susanno they might have a chance..


----------



## DarkSlayerZero (Sep 20, 2014)

I'm ready for a incursio rage boost.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 20, 2014)

Yeah right.

Their only chance is to get someone Esdeath-tier on their side. As it stands right now either Esdeath or Budou can pretty much crush their entire revolt with ease.


----------



## Black Knight (Sep 20, 2014)

perucho1990 said:


> If Najenda gets a bunch of people from the Revolutionary that are as strong as Susanno they might have a chance..



Add Suzuka and Cosmina to the equation. Those two will turn against the Empire for sure. The firs will do whatever is in her hand to piss off Esdeath and get a taste of her power, and the later because she's no longer the insane rapist she was before.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 20, 2014)

perucho1990 said:


> If Najenda gets a bunch of people from the Revolutionary that are as strong as Susanno they might have a chance..


Fuck Najenda.  I want her dead.  Lubbock died and she never cared for him the way he deserved.  I hope she is presented to the prime minister.  I know who I want to be the mother of his next son!


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 20, 2014)

man it really sucks that no one has a personal connection to esdeath or someone to maybe hang out with and convert them to the revolution side

sure would be nice


----------



## Black Knight (Sep 20, 2014)

Rukia said:


> Fuck Najenda.  I want her dead.  Lubbock died and she never cared for him the way he deserved.  I hope she is presented to the prime minister.  I know who I want to be the mother of his next son!



Grasping on straws, are you? That side of the PM was shown just to further emphatize how twisted the old fat bastard is, nothing else.

And I suggest you reread the manga before saying Najenda didn't care for Lubbock.


----------



## The_Evil (Sep 20, 2014)

Lubbock, you will be missed.


Fucking Esdese, drop dead you psycho.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 20, 2014)

Astral said:


> And what do people no expect in manga? Asspulls.


Yep.  That is totally what I expect.  The power of friendship is going to take down the Empire.


----------



## DarkSlayerZero (Sep 20, 2014)

Rukia said:


> Fuck Najenda.  I want her dead.  Lubbock died and she never cared for him the way he deserved.  I hope she is presented to the prime minister.  I know who I want to be the mother of his next son!



All she had to do was give him a quickie.


----------



## Chad (Sep 20, 2014)

Rukia said:
			
		

> power of friendship



This isn't Fairy Tail or Nardo 651 yo. 

I believe that the asspull is going to be introducing a new character who's also on the same tier as Esdeath and Budo.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Sep 20, 2014)

inb43rdparty joins in with plans to take all teigu and become the ruler of the world, indirectly saving Tatsumi in the process


----------



## Rukia (Sep 20, 2014)

DarkSlayerZero said:


> All she had to do was give him a quickie.


Pretty much.


----------



## Tenma (Sep 20, 2014)

I'm sure they can beat the likes of Wave and even Budou if they work together. It's just a matter of isolating them or catching them while offguard,

Esdeath is obviously the biggest problem here, but they don't even need to beat her to win. All they need to do is kill the fatass Prime Minister.

Besides, they have hax as fuck Teigus like Perfector and whatever-Zank's-was-called in their hands. Find a suitable user and those will be massive game changers.


----------



## Black Knight (Sep 20, 2014)

This is true. Night Raid has got their hands on some powerful Teigu. The council of the Empire even highlighted this fact and they went as far as to outright admit the Empire stood no chance.


----------



## Turrin (Sep 20, 2014)

Najenda said that 10 fighters with Teigu could take Esdeath, so I don't think she or Budo could solo the revolution by any means. She could probably wipe out the NR if she fought with them, but she couldn't wipe out NR with all members in tact. Bulat alone was close to her in strength according to the manga


----------



## convict (Sep 20, 2014)

I always felt that Bulat was a monstrosity though. He is like the mentor figure who the main character usually surpasses much later on. He was by far the strongest member of Night Raid and they were the main assassins of the revolution. He was potentially their strongest fighter. And it wasn't just 10 Teigu users, but an army alongside that and someone as deadly as Akame at the fore was necessary as well. Additionally, Budo is at her level. Combined these 2 may be strong enough to solo.


----------



## Jagger (Sep 20, 2014)

Link to raws?


----------



## Cheeky Nayrudo (Sep 21, 2014)

Jagger said:


> Link to raws?





Full translated


----------



## son_michael (Sep 21, 2014)

Rukia said:


> Fuck Najenda.  I want her dead.  Lubbock died and she never cared for him the way he deserved.  I hope she is presented to the prime minister.  I know who I want to be the mother of his next son!



wtf is wrong with you?


can't believe Lubbock died so easily, Tatsumi is gonna have to survive this somehow but I fear mine will soon be killed before his eyes. I expect Tatsumi and Akame to be the only survivors. Maybe somehow wave and Kurome will join up with them down the road.


----------



## Turrin (Sep 21, 2014)

Chapter annoyed me a bit, because why wouldn't Tatsumi just say he'd join Esdeath and than play along until he got a chance to escape. I could understand if Esdeath or the empire forced him to kill an innocent person to prove his loyalty, but at that moment there was no reason not to just say yes. He played along with them before.  




convict said:


> I always felt that Bulat was a monstrosity though. He is like the mentor figure who the main character usually surpasses much later on. He was by far the strongest member of Night Raid and they were the main assassins of the revolution. He was potentially their strongest fighter. And it wasn't just 10 Teigu users, but an army alongside that and someone as deadly as Akame at the fore was necessary as well. Additionally, Budo is at her level. Combined these 2 may be strong enough to solo.


I'm not seeing them solo the entire revolution. The revolution has what like 48 Teigu. But I don't see how the revolutionary army stands any chance against the empire with Esdeath and Budo leading their army.


----------



## ~VK~ (Sep 21, 2014)

What?

After all that, after all the torture and ball crushing he just killed rabac off like he was some bitch? 
FUCK!!!!

He didn't even tap najenda.   

I truly am not made for these types of stories.


----------



## Black Knight (Sep 21, 2014)

Turrin said:


> Chapter annoyed me a bit, because why wouldn't Tatsumi just say he'd join Esdeath and than play along until he got a chance to escape. I could understand if Esdeath or the empire forced him to kill an innocent person to prove his loyalty, but at that moment there was no reason not to just say yes. He played along with them before.



It wouldn't work again. They don't trust Tatsumi, and the first thing they would make him do is reveal Night Raid hideout, which is a big no-no.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Sep 21, 2014)

Tatsumi is going to be plastered all over the capital now.


----------



## Golden Witch (Sep 21, 2014)

Turrin said:


> Chapter annoyed me a bit, because why wouldn't Tatsumi just say he'd join Esdeath and than play along until he got a chance to escape. I could understand if Esdeath or the empire forced him to kill an innocent person to prove his loyalty, but at that moment there was no reason not to just say yes. He played along with them before.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not seeing them solo the entire revolution. The revolution has what like 48 Teigu. But I don't see how the revolutionary army stands any chance against the empire with Esdeath and Budo leading their army.



48 Teigu?Excuse me?

That would mean they have all.

From what we know storywise the Revs have:
Heavy Pressure
Black Marlin
Die Leaguer
Ecstasy
Perfector
Scream
Belvaac
Shamshir
Spectator
Adding in the 5 ones remaining now from Night Raid and the Divination Teigu.

Empire has:
Adramalech
Demons Extract
Cross Tail
Absordex
Ultimate Teigu
Grand Chariot
Yatsufusa
Mastema
Izou's (?)
Adayusu

Of course the Revs have more, but the Empire has by far he more powerful ones.

Besides, some are destroyed as well.
Hecatonkheires
Susanoo
Shambhala
Gaea Foundation
Rubicante.


Of course, the Revs should have some more by logic alone, but I'm not gonna go by a number unknown.

But 48?Hell no.
To be blunt, I truly doubt as well that the Revs have ALL Teigu we haven't even seen yet, the remaining ones of thr 48.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Sep 21, 2014)

Sometimes i ask myself on why i'm still reading this. 

On the people hating on najenda; can you all pls just shut the fuck up.
It's not like najenda is obliged to let rabac tap her ass. 
Not like i'd let him anyway.


----------



## Morglay (Sep 21, 2014)

R.I.P Lubu, you went down swinging.

I also agree with Zen. Chill.


----------



## ~VK~ (Sep 21, 2014)

Died a virgin with one of his ball's crushed and his last vision being the girl that friendzoned him for years.

In the top 3 saddest death for sure.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 21, 2014)

Turrin said:


> Chapter annoyed me a bit, because why wouldn't Tatsumi just say he'd join Esdeath and than play along until he got a chance to escape. I could understand if Esdeath or the empire forced him to kill an innocent person to prove his loyalty, but at that moment there was no reason not to just say yes. He played along with them before.


I know.  Tatsumi is a fucking moron.


----------



## Ruse (Sep 21, 2014)

Damn Rabac


----------



## Black Knight (Sep 21, 2014)

Rukia, you're starting to sound like an annoying fool with zero reading comprehension. All you care about is Esdeath here, Esdeath there.


----------



## Justice (Sep 21, 2014)

Damn, shit is getting real once again. 

And so there was five.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 21, 2014)

Almost all of their members have died since Tatsumi joined.  It is always tough when a group has to cover for one really weak member.


----------



## Black Knight (Sep 21, 2014)

I would rather not do this, but if there's something I can't bear are imbeciles who disregard all sense of reading comprehension and understanding in favor of their favorite character.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 21, 2014)

I suspect that the next chapter will go in a different direction.  We haven't seen Wave or Kurome in a while.


----------



## Misaki Yata (Sep 21, 2014)

Meh.I guess AgK is being rushed.Since author apparently is more focused on his other works and is starting a new VN.He prolly doesn't even care anymore.AgK was more of a side series for him to begin with since he made it just 'cuz Tetsuya asked him to give him a harem manga about a boy being raised by female assassins. he's killing off characters left and right for shock value, throwing in horribly written deaths Syura,Suzuka(YES SHE'S DEAD THE AUTHOR SAID SO ON TWITTER ESDEATH KILLED HER) and Lubbock.At first i liked this series cuz the author isn't afraid of killing people off but this is insane poorly written deaths ontop of wasted potential.

I judge AgK by story events and how characters are handled. And AgK is handling it bad. It literally introduced a group of villains, one of them being a main villain, only to have them rape and kill Bols' family and some other for nothing more than shock value and to make a point ''They are big bad rapists! You should hate them!'' and then exchange them for fanservice. Wild Hunt had a lot of potential as characters, but the author decided to kill them off for nothing, but mere fanservice so that the viewers who viewed them as ''big bad rapists'' would get the satisfaction of seeing the big bad rapists die. Syura, someone who is a main villain and was portrayed as one, literally got killed a few chapters after he was introduced just for the sake of fanservice, again. You can't do that. You can't kill a main villain just like that with some stupid nakama power-up shit just for the sake of fanservice instead of using him to their advantage and expanding the story events.

AgK has almost zero character development. The best you have is Mine going from Tsun to Dere for Tatsumi. It's characters are pretty one-dimensional and aren't well written at all. Best you have is Seryu and she isn't even well-written when you compare her to anime and manga in general. They kill off characters for nothing more than shock value or fanservice instead of using their potential or developing them. They are trying to set some kind of a serious tone, but fail horribly with the forced comedy, making AgK look like a generic edgy battle shounen.

and don't even get me started on the unbalanced pwoer levels, why is NR so God damn weak? the author killed off their strongest living member. First they lost Braht then they gained Suu who was actually worth shit who could actually beat Wave 1v1 then he killed him off.


----------



## Seraphiel (Sep 21, 2014)

That's a really nice look in Tatsumi's eyes, reminds me of our lord and savior Syrua, may he rip in pepperonis.

Time for Tatsumi to kill wave and fuck Esdeath with a knife.


----------



## Black Knight (Sep 21, 2014)

Remember this arc is titled "Empire Capital in Chaos", which means major developments are on the way.


----------



## Quuon (Sep 21, 2014)

You would think by now I'd by used to these deaths...


----------



## Turrin (Sep 21, 2014)

Black Knight said:


> It wouldn't work again. They don't trust Tatsumi, and the first thing they would make him do is reveal Night Raid hideout, which is a big no-no.


Problem is Esdeath did not say that. Is it a possibility that she could have demanded that, sure, but if and when that happened Tatsumi could have just told them a fake location. At least then he'd have a chance to escape while they followed him to said location or while some of the empires forces were being mobilized to go attack said fake location. 

But the bottom line is Esdeath never asked him for anything, so there was no reason not to play along until she did.

He could have also said that he'd be hers if she joined the Revos. I know she said no before, but he never offered that as a certainty before. And even if she said no to that he could have offered the same deal, but if she killed the Prime Minister, which is something I could see her being willing to do, and at least that way he accomplishes the Nights Raids objective. I just think there was so much room to play that better.



Golden Witch said:


> 48 Teigu?Excuse me?
> .


Yeah I got confused, I thought it was stated that the Revs have 48, but it was actually stated that there were 48 in total (or at least known about).

Anyway the Empire has 8 confirmed; not counting Ultimate Teigu which we don't even know if anyone can use on the Empire's side yet.

Revos have 13 confirmed, including the ones from the 3 remaining nights raid members; excluding Tatsumi's for now.

I agree Empire would beat Revos due to the strength of there Teigu and the users, but I just don't think Bulat or Esdeath could solo the Revos by themselves.


----------



## Black Knight (Sep 21, 2014)

Turrin said:


> Problem is Esdeath did not say that. Is it a possibility that she could have demanded that, sure, but if and when that happened Tatsumi could have just told them a fake location. At least then he'd have a chance to escape while they followed him to said location or while some of the empires forces were being mobilized to go attack said fake location.
> 
> But the bottom line is Esdeath never asked him for anything, so there was no reason not to play along until she did.



It doesn't matter if she didn't ask for anything, fact is Tatsumi will never betray his comrades, and tricking the Empire into make them head to a fake location would lead to the same result which is execution. Tatsumi took a rational decision and that's it. There's nothing to blame him for.


----------



## Turrin (Sep 21, 2014)

Black Knight said:


> It doesn't matter if she didn't ask for anything, fact is Tatsumi will never betray his comrades, and tricking the Empire into make them head to a fake location would lead to the same result which is execution. Tatsumi took a rational decision and that's it. There's nothing to blame him for.


Same end result, but at least gives him a chance and stays off his execution. That's smarter than just saying well they'd probably execute me anyway so fuck it, i'm not going to even try.


----------



## egressmadara (Sep 21, 2014)

Peeps be dropping.

Glad Shura is confirmed to be dead


----------



## son_michael (Sep 21, 2014)

Vongola King said:


> Died a virgin with one of his ball's crushed and his last vision being the girl that friendzoned him for years.
> 
> In the top 3 saddest death for sure.



He wasn't friend zoned, he never even confessed to Najenda and while she was listening to him about how he likes her, she thought it would be nice to fall in love once the revolution is over. So she was pretty much considering being with Lubbock when everything was finished.


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Sep 21, 2014)

Astral said:


> I believe that the asspull is going to be introducing a new character who's also on the same tier as Esdeath and Budo.





Hyperion1O1 said:


> inb43rdparty joins in with plans to take all teigu and become the ruler of the world, indirectly saving Tatsumi in the process



You guys were pretty much reading my mind ... And BTW let me add that the 3rd party will likely be the people/person who wiped out Esdeath's clan.

And yes, the difference in power between the two sides is just mesmerizing. How can the REVs be so goddamn weak in comparison to the Empire.
But oh well, at least this looks like Kurome and Wave are going to join the REVs later. This seriously needs some balance.



Misaki Yata said:


> Suzuka(YES SHE'S DEAD THE AUTHOR SAID SO ON TWITTER ESDEATH KILLED HER)



??? Wut??? Is this for real?


----------



## Darth (Sep 21, 2014)

Suzuka was killed by Esdeath in the jail cell? Seriously?

Also this chapter was soo lame wtf. Like i'm not even mad about Lubbock dying but the way that was handled was soo bad..


----------



## Black Knight (Sep 21, 2014)

The amount of people in this thread with not a sliver of reading comprehension baffles me.


----------



## Jagger (Sep 21, 2014)

Are people actually surprised he (I actually forgot his name by now) died? 

Really?


----------



## Morglay (Sep 21, 2014)

Which one was Suzuka? Was she the tri-pedal kitten?


----------



## Black Knight (Sep 21, 2014)

Morglay said:


> Which one was Suzuka? Was she the tri-pedal kitten?



That guy is a dumbfucking liar, Takahiro the author doesn't talk about anything plot-related in his twitter.


----------



## Roman (Sep 21, 2014)

Jagger said:


> Are people actually surprised he (I actually forgot his name by now) died?
> 
> Really?



Well, I can't say that I'm overall surprised. The chances of getting out of the palace were very slim to start with, but it doesn't make me any less emotionally crushed sad about it.


----------



## Justice (Sep 21, 2014)

Morglay said:


> Which one was Suzuka? Was she the tri-pedal kitten?



Suzuka was the one that loved pain and gained blush marks from it.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 21, 2014)

Suzuka isn't dead.  That is ridiculous.


----------



## Tenma (Sep 21, 2014)

Rukia said:


> Almost all of their members have died since Tatsumi joined.  It is always tough when a group has to cover for one really weak member.



Only Bulat died because he had to cover Tatsumi.

Sheele died because she had to cover Mine,

Chelsea died because of her recklessness.

Susanoo died because of fucking Esdeath.

Rabac....well, in the first place he and Tatsumi only got captured because he got instantly oneshotted by Izou leaving  Tatsumi to take on everyone else.

Main reason why the Night Raid are dropping like flies is because they are entering the most dangerous part of their revolution and are no longer just killing rich people in their sleep.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Sep 22, 2014)

Rukia said:


> Suzuka isn't dead.  That is ridiculous.



Yeah I'm gonna have to agree with this. She seems to have crazy high pain tolerance, and even though Esdese fucked her up with that hit...I thought it was simply for comedic value, and not something that would actually kill the character.


Also, this chapter (or chapter continuation?)....fuck man. Rabac killed Shura, then just randomly uses his Teigu? Wtf? Am I the only one that thinks this course of action is a little bit odd? Like yeah, it might have been glorious to just insta teleport out, but you would think that would be used as a last resort escape mechanism and not simply something you _hope_ you can spam (also, if you use a Teigu not suited for you, doesn't it greatly tire you out? Seems like a HUGE risk to take. Using it under these circumstances just seems like massive plot induced stupidity).

Kinda curious how Tatsumi is gonna get out of this shit now. Part of me wants Esdese to defect and save him...but holy fuck, that would be such a massive cop-out. Really hoping he  doesn't die, but man, he looks pretty boned atm lol


----------



## Garcher (Sep 22, 2014)

Esdeath won't be able to kill Tatsumi in the end and will have a sudden change of heart.


----------



## son_michael (Sep 22, 2014)

SkitZoFrenic said:


> Yeah I'm gonna have to agree with this. She seems to have crazy high pain tolerance, and even though Esdese fucked her up with that hit...I thought it was simply for comedic value, and not something that would actually kill the character.



Comedic value? That girl went after Tatsumi's lips, of course Esdeath would kill her without a second thought, that girl went skull first into the wall, she's dead.


----------



## ~VK~ (Sep 22, 2014)

Yeah, I really don't see how tatsumi will survive this mess without esdese pussying out.

Either esdese makes a sudden bullshit change of heart or you guys better prepare your bodies for wave as the new MC.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Sep 22, 2014)

son_michael said:


> Comedic value? That girl went after Tatsumi's lips, of course Esdeath would kill her without a second thought, that girl went skull first into the wall, she's dead.



She had a building fall on her and she was tortured (and enjoyed it) by orders of the Prime Minister. Yeah, Esdese is OP, but I don't see her dying that easily (not that I really give a shit too much, it just seems unlikely).


Also, really hope Tatsumi doesn't die...and really hope Wave doesn't replace him (don't get me wrong, Wave is a bro...but considering he's sort of a carbon copy of Tatsumi, it would just feel weird imo)


----------



## Golden Witch (Sep 22, 2014)

Esdeath pussying out isn't the only way.For all we know Night Raid is gonna plan a rescue Mission leading to another Death for Tatsumis freedom.


Do you remember Black Knight?
Mentioned it on AS.
Leone lost her safe spot.
Lost her Arm against Kurome.
Got chopped apart by Esdeath.
Lubbock's the one who fixed her up.

Now that he's gone we can be sure anyone crippled or cut to pieces will remain that way.



> Comedic value? That girl went after Tatsumi's lips, of course Esdeath would kill her without a second thought, that girl went skull first into the wall, she's dead.



It's Suzuka dude.
A Rakshasa with extremely enhanced durability.
She survived a large ruin collapsing on her, burying her completely and getting out Perfectly fine, yet gets killed by getting slammed headfirst into a wall?
She even survived a rock dropping *right on her.*Perfectly
Excuse us for doubting she is dead.

And yes, Comedic Value when we know she thoroughly enjoyed getting tortured in the Imperial Chamber.
You know, this one?
Perfectly
Suzuka has ALOT of comedic value in general based on her being the ultimate Masochist.

She may be dead or she may not be.
But outright declaring she's dead the way you do is nonsense considering we're talking about Suzuka who is easily one of the toughest beings in this Manga by far to further add onto her nature.
In no way should we simply regard her as dead until truly confirmed.

Seriously, who the hell expected her to survive,no completely shrugging off being buried alive like it was nothing?Fuck it was nothing to her, she literally crawled from under there like she held a little beauty sleep.I call bullshit if you did seeing you assume she died here.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 22, 2014)

Vongola King said:


> Yeah, I really don't see how tatsumi will survive this mess without esdese pussying out.
> 
> Either esdese makes a sudden bullshit change of heart or you guys better prepare your bodies for wave as the new MC.


Wave is inevitable.  Just look at the way he was introduced.


----------



## Roman (Sep 22, 2014)

There is another way for Tatsumi to survive, altho I'm not sure if that door's still open at this point. He may have had the option of actually joining Esdese and try to make changes to the empire from within. Working directly under her would've given him a strong insurance as well, putting him in a good position to do something more decisive about the state of the Empire, even bringing Budo over to his side since the man also expressed a desire to bring changes, albeit only once the revolution is annihilated, which would work against Tatsumi's own interests.


----------



## scerpers (Sep 22, 2014)

just read the latest chapter
rip lubcock


----------



## Rukia (Sep 22, 2014)

Freedan said:


> There is another way for Tatsumi to survive, altho I'm not sure if that door's still open at this point. He may have had the option of actually joining Esdese and try to make changes to the empire from within. Working directly under her would've given him a strong insurance as well, putting him in a good position to do something more decisive about the state of the Empire, even bringing Budo over to his side since the man also expressed a desire to bring changes, albeit only once the revolution is annihilated, which would work against Tatsumi's own interests.


Yeah, that ship has sailed.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 22, 2014)

I really want to know what Tatsumi fans see in him...


----------



## Black Knight (Sep 22, 2014)

WAD said:


> I really want to know what Tatsumi fans see in him...



He has guts; he's fully devoted to those who are important to him; he doesn't yield to the pleading of who is supposed to be a cold ice queen who tends to get what she wants; he's willing to die before serving a group of people who engage into countless heinous acts... and most important, he has hidden potential and is highly rumored to be a hybrid.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 22, 2014)

So generic shonen traits.

Which is actually counter-intuitive to someone who is supposed to be an assassin.

What's this about him being a hybrid though...?


----------



## Black Knight (Sep 22, 2014)

He might be an assassin, but he's not your average type of assassin who gets paid for killing someone. And he's also the one I can easily relate to.

The hybrid rumor is related to those who are half-human, half-beast. You know, like the Founder of Pace. The last events further hint at Tatsumi possibly being the same.


----------



## Roman (Sep 22, 2014)

Black Knight said:


> The hybrid rumor is related to those who are half-human, half-beast. You know, like the Founder of Pace. The last events further hint at Tatsumi possibly being the same.



Which event(s) are you referring to exactly? He hasn't done anything particularly outstanding that merits speculation of him being a half human half danger beast.


----------



## Black Knight (Sep 22, 2014)

Well, for that I will let my buddy GW explain it. He came up with this theory in first place.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 22, 2014)

Freedan said:


> Which event(s) are you referring to exactly? He hasn't done anything particularly outstanding that merits speculation of him being a half human half danger beast.


i agree.  I think Tatsumi has actually underachieved as a member of Night Raid.  He desperately needs a big kill right now.


----------



## Roman (Sep 22, 2014)

Rukia said:


> i agree.  I think Tatsumi has actually underachieved as a member of Night Raid.  He desperately needs a big kill right now.



I wouldn't say he's underachieved, especially considering that while he was no longer Night Raid's newest member once Chelsea and Susanoo were introduced, he was still the least experienced assassin and arguably the least experienced fighter, but he did manage to defeat Suzuka and saved Mine from a miniaturized nuke. He's progressed pretty well, all things considered, but I wouldn't say he's overachieved in anything either.


----------



## Golden Witch (Sep 22, 2014)

WAD said:


> So generic shonen traits.
> 
> Which is actually counter-intuitive to someone who is supposed to be an assassin.
> 
> What's this about him being a hybrid though...?




Ever since the Path of Peace, we have been introduced to something that was labelled as impossible.
The leader of the Cult is confirmed to be half human, half danger beast.
That fact was proven by Stylish, leading to his research and experiments on combining Human and Danger Beast.To be precise, the ones Syura released and Dorothea continueing to create after Wild Hunt was disbanded.

In other words, the Path of Peace Leader's existence is proof that there are Humans which are actually Danger Beasts, yet are unaware of that themselves.That is why his prophecies are legit.


Now, let's go back a little further.The very same path of Peace some time ago were (for reasons unknown) visiting Tatsumi's village leaving behind a certain something.The statue given to Tatsumi when he,Sayo and Ieyasu left the village, and the one that saved his life when he first encountered Night Raid and Akame.
The Path of Peace Leader is referred to as a God due to his powers of prophecy.
And by chance, it happens to be that when the Statue was given to him, the one originally belonging to the Cult led by a "God", it was said to Tatsumi that God will protect him.



So the hybrid stuff hails from possibility, that the Cult Leader in a sense had planned to protect Tatsumi, that being the reason the Path of Peace was were in the village.Again, he has the power of prophecy, legit powers.The statue protected him from Akame, and eventually he  joined Night Raid.

The Hybrid theory goes in further from here.
When did Mine began to developed her feelings for Tatsumi?
Fact, right after he inherited Incursio.To be precise, the very moment she layed eyes on him after he got it afterwards.
Thing to consider is, Incursio adapts to it's surroundings.We know what happened when Tatsumi first used it.It adapted to HIM.Incursio however, as know, kills the user if a normal person wears it.
Compatibility?perhaps.
But fact is, this Armor has the power to adapt to it's surroundings, it adapted to Tatsumi and we saw it getting monstrous.
I think you know where I'm  getting at.

Tatsumi being just like the Lord, unaware he is Danger Beast.
also implying that girls fall in love with him so much cause he is.
After all, even Dorothea (who had absolute zero interest in sexual pleasures) went absolutely cockhungry for him.And of course, after taking a sip of his blood.

The fact blood was brought up is interesting as well, cause how did Stylish figure out the Great Lord is half Danger Beast?His blood.
And of course, it also happened to be Stylish who found Tatsumi suspicious, tracking him down to Night Raid's HQ stating he wants to experiment on them.The one man who is doing research on Human-danger Beast Hybrids, based upon The Great Lords existence.


----------



## Golden Witch (Sep 22, 2014)

Forgot to put that in:
The Great Lord stated Tatsumi and Mine are connected by a red String.
That term literally hails from Gods bringing together two people.Again, the statue of his cult saved Tatsumi, one of the reason as said by Leone, that he joined Night Raid and meeting Mine.Cause in Leone's eyes he had luck to his side, then again, she did ponder something like "To think he survived a strike from Akame".


----------



## Roman (Sep 22, 2014)

Golden Witch said:


> Ever since the Path of Peace, we have been introduced to something that was labelled as impossible.
> The leader of the Cult is confirmed to be half human, half danger beast.
> That fact was proven by Stylish, leading to his research and experiments on combining Human and Danger Beast.To be precise, the ones Syura released and Dorothea continueing to create after Wild Hunt was disbanded.
> 
> ...



Up to this point, all this does is prove that the PoP's leader is a half human half danger beast whose prophecies are real. How it relates to Tatsumi may just be that he's foreseen Tatsumi will play a highly pivotal role in defeating the empire and restoring peace, without us knowing in what manner. It could mean that he'll eventually grow strong enough to fight the Empire's strongest members, or it may even be that Tatsumi will die well before the end of the series but his death will influence someone important in the empire that it will bring about drastic changes (yes, I'm thinking Esdeath). The fact that he's the MC is therefore only fitting given what we can tell from this.



Golden Witch said:


> The Hybrid theory goes in further from here.
> When did Mine began to developed her feelings for Tatsumi?
> Fact, right after he inherited Incursio.To be precise, the very moment she layed eyes on him after he got it afterwards.



Irrelevant.



Golden Witch said:


> Thing to consider is, Incursio adapts to it's surroundings.We know what happened when Tatsumi first used it.It adapted to HIM.Incursio however, as know, kills the user if a normal person wears it.
> Compatibility?perhaps.
> 
> But fact is, this Armor has the power to adapt to it's surroundings, it adapted to Tatsumi and we saw it getting monstrous.
> I think you know where I'm  getting at.



It's absolutely a matter of compatibility. Unless you're also implying Bulat was a half human half danger beast too. I mean yes, his figure was one of pure muscle, but that in itself is irrelevant when:

1. He's hardly the only one whose muscles could compare to Arnold's

2. PoP's leader looks like he'd barely be able to benchpress 20kg (tho that also doesn't mean he might not be able to bench 2000kg if he tried, but that's speculation as well).

Which means physical appearance has nothing to do with it. The only reason Incursio began to look monstrous as Tatsumi wore it for the first time is because it was made with the flesh of a danger beast. Said flesh is also said to be still alive in its current form as Incursio. We don't know if the same phenomenon occurred when Bulat wore Incursio for the first time, adapting to him, or when Wave wore Grand Chariot for the first time, so we can't speculate based on this event.

So again, this does nothing but prove Tatsumi and Incursio are simply compatible, as others have been before him.



Golden Witch said:


> Tatsumi being just like the Lord, unaware he is Danger Beast.
> also implying that girls fall in love with him so much cause he is.
> After all, even Dorothea (who had absolute zero interest in sexual pleasures) went absolutely cockhungry for him.And of course, after taking a sip of his blood.
> 
> The fact blood was brought up is interesting as well, cause how did Stylish figure out the Great Lord is half Danger Beast?His blood.



Dorothea's ability is to suck people's blood in the first place, and her finding Tatsumi's blood delicious can be a simple coincidence. Girls falling for him left and right again has nothing to do with his supposed half danger beast status.



Golden Witch said:


> And of course, it also happened to be Stylish who found Tatsumi suspicious, tracking him down to Night Raid's HQ stating he wants to experiment on them.The one man who is doing research on Human-danger Beast Hybrids, based upon The Great Lords existence.



He wanted to experiment on all of Night Raid. At no point has he ever expressed particular interest in Tatsumi, or any other individual member at that. Night Raid is filled with strong fighters in varying aspects, so of course Stylish would've wanted to carry out experiments on all of them. Stylish found him suspicious, but certainly not because Tatsumi might be a half danger beast. On sight, it's impossible to tell (as I established earlier), so he'd have needed a sample of his blood, and at no point was it ever suggested he got his hands on one. So again, this doesn't prove anything.


----------



## Black Knight (Sep 22, 2014)

No. That reaction of Dorothea can't be coincidence. Why Tatsumi of all people. Events in this manga don't happen for no reason, so if the author featured that development is because it's actually relevant.


----------



## Roman (Sep 22, 2014)

Black Knight said:


> No. That reaction of Dorothea can't be coincidence. Why Tatsumi of all people. Events in this manga don't happen for no reason, so if the author featured that development is because it's actually relevant.



While this could be true, saying that he's a half danger beast based on this is a long stretch. It might be that his blood is delicious because of his role within the wheels of fate that PoP's leader implicitly referred to.


----------



## Black Knight (Sep 22, 2014)

The funniest part is because of that Dorothea won't kill Tatsumi, for it would mean losing her most delicious source of blood. As long as Tatsumi lives his body will keep producing more blood, much to the alchemist's delight


----------



## Rukia (Sep 22, 2014)

Freedan said:


> While this could be true, saying that he's a half danger beast based on this is a long stretch. It might be that his blood is delicious because of his role within the wheels of fate that PoP's leader implicitly referred to.



I agree.  Between this theory and the Suzuka is dead claim, a lot of wild speculation has taken place  in the thread today.


----------



## scerpers (Sep 22, 2014)

shitting on tatsumi and then praising wave is pretty hypocritical to be honest. they're both pretty boring and shitty.


----------



## Roman (Sep 22, 2014)

Scerpers said:


> shitting on tatsumi and then praising wave is pretty hypocritical to be honest. they're both pretty boring and shitty.



And just when did I do any of that?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 22, 2014)

Wave at least has personality quirks.


----------



## Black Knight (Sep 22, 2014)

And Tatsumi has got balls of steel, staring so adamantly with piercing eyes at the strongest of the Empire. But I don't think you'll ever uderstand a character doesn't need quirks to be likeable.


----------



## Roman (Sep 22, 2014)

Which only makes her fall more in love with him


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 22, 2014)

Which is fairly easy when she has never had a menacing aura around him cause she's always wanted the D


----------



## Black Knight (Sep 22, 2014)

Freedan said:


> Which only makes her fall more in love with him



Truly the ironic part of this whole unrequited love affair


----------



## Patrick (Sep 22, 2014)

Fucking Lubbock


----------



## zenieth (Sep 22, 2014)

still holding out on public execution where it's revealed that tatsumi is already dead.


----------



## Golden Witch (Sep 22, 2014)

Freedan said:


> While this could be true, saying that he's a half danger beast based on this is a long stretch.
> 
> It might be that his blood is delicious because of his role within the wheels of fate that PoP's leader implicitly referred to.



You're ignoring that Dorothea didn't find it just delicious, she began to lust after him.Someone who never had interest in sex.
Tatsumi makes girls fall for him left and right, and it's his blood that turns someone with no sexual desire into wanting his D majorly.



> Irrelevant



Dude------
Incursio adapts to him turning into a monstrous shape, he makes girls falls left and right, and right after he obtained it, right after Incursio evolved when he put it on is when Mine fell for him.




And no one says Bulat is half danger beast?What the fuck?
Point is that Incursio turned Monstrous when Tatsumi put it on cause it adapted to HIM.
That's the issue.It was no longer just some Armor, it became a Monster when adapting to Tatsumi.
We saw in the flashback of Tyrant that it's like camouflaging itself when evolving, appearing as if it belongs to the area.It didn't occur with Bulat, it happened with Tatsumi.
Ergo, Incursio adapted to Tatsumi - It became Monstrous cause the user is.
Otherwise, explain it better.Why Incursio took on a monstrous appearance when adapting to Tatsumi when we KNOW it's appearance blends into the environment when evolving.
This has nothing to do with if it happened to Bulat, when we literally know it changed appearance after Tatsumi used it.Sheesh, just look at it.It's clear as day this is different from Bulat.
It evolved to suit Tatsumi, and it changed into a Monster.And all you can say is, we don't know if it happened to Bulat?Of course it didn't, you can literally see the difference.

That's why I'm mentioning the "irrelevant" part.
Incursio further boosts Tatsumi's effect on girls cause his blood his like Aphrodisiac as shown with Dorothea.
Cause in case you haven't noticed:
Mine,Esdeath,Chelsea,Dorothea and Suzuka.This all began after he obtained Incursio which turned into a Monster when adapting to him.
But I guess in your eyes that's irrelevant either.


For fucks sake, how clearer does it need to get?
Tyrant turns Incursio into a Monster when adapting to suit Tatsumi.
His blood turns someone with no sexual desire into a rapist when blood is the singles reason the Cult Leader was found out to be a Hybrid.
Mine fell for him after he acquired Incursio, out of the blue when laying eyes on him.Coming literally out of nowhere.Just changed her feelings from one moment to another.God dammit, I don't even know how you can think it means nothing that we are told "Mine liked Tatsumi when he saved her from the Explosion but began to fall for him when he obtained Incursio"
Sentences like that are said for a reason, Takahiro told us it began with Incursio, and I'm supposed to think it means nothing?Especially when looked at the whole picture instead piece by piece?

What marvelous coincidences then if this all means nothing or is all purely irrelevant.


----------



## Golden Witch (Sep 22, 2014)

While I'm on the Mine stuff:

Anybody laughing their asses off when remembering things she said?

To Tatsumi:
"I thought so before, but you have weird tastes".




Also, isn't essentially Mine a trigger in more ways than one for this situation?
Tatsumi pushed away Esdeath.
Mine was the one who told him to act like that when approached by someone in such manner.
What was it:
"You act like you don't have a girlfriend.You gotta be firm to reject advances like that".
Or something in such manner it was.


----------



## Tenma (Sep 22, 2014)

Lol at anyone who really thinks Tatsumi is going to die.


----------



## Mako (Sep 22, 2014)

Lubbock, goddammit


----------



## zenieth (Sep 22, 2014)

I know Tatsumi won't die. It'd just be god like if Night Raid came to save him and

"Lol, I killed him hours ago, GG dumbasses"


----------



## Misaki Yata (Sep 22, 2014)

Black Knight said:


> That guy is a dumbfucking liar, Takahiro the author doesn't talk about anything plot-related in his twitter.



Well, basically, she was brought back in chapter 50 and then in chapter 51, Esdeath smacked her face into the wall after she tried to kiss Tatsumi and apparently, she's been confirmed dead in a twitter post.

It's pretty obvious anyways since she's been missing for two months.


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Sep 22, 2014)

Suzuka tried to kiss Tatsum in front of Esdeath.

People don't believe she is dead.


----------



## Black Knight (Sep 22, 2014)

If it was another person, but we're talking about the resilient Suzuka. Her body has got the endurance of steel.

Why are you guys ignoring the fact she had a building fall on her.


----------



## Garcher (Sep 22, 2014)

Honestly I couldn't care less whether Suzuka is alive or not


----------



## zenieth (Sep 22, 2014)

I think folks want her alive since it'd be pretty pointless to bring her back and then "Whoop, she dead again."


----------



## JGr (Sep 22, 2014)

*Pours 40 for Lubbock* Honestly Lubbock death was disappointing.


----------



## Morglay (Sep 22, 2014)

I didn't think it was that bad, I would've like the see more of what Budo was capable of though.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 22, 2014)

He'd have disintegrated him

Literally nothing left

So nothing to stain the palace.


----------



## Misaki Yata (Sep 22, 2014)

Black Knight said:


> If it was another person, but we're talking about the resilient Suzuka. Her body has got the endurance of steel.
> 
> Why are you guys ignoring the fact she had a building fall on her.



Syura can scale mountains in minutes but was jay walking after Tatsumi...

This series has turned retarded in a short space of time, no one cares if she lives or not in the real world or in the Akameverse(seriously no one cares).

7(potentially 8) people died in one arc and were all poorly done as usual.


----------



## son_michael (Sep 22, 2014)

Black Knight said:


> If it was another person, but we're talking about the resilient Suzuka. Her body has got the endurance of steel.
> 
> Why are you guys ignoring the fact she had a building fall on her.



Am I the only one that thinks getting launched skull first into a wall by someone with monstrous strength is more deadly than having a building collapse on you?


----------



## Morglay (Sep 22, 2014)

son_michael said:


> Am I the only one that thinks getting launched skull first into a wall by someone with monstrous strength is more deadly than having a building collapse on you?



... Yeah probably.


----------



## son_michael (Sep 22, 2014)

Morglay said:


> ... Yeah probably.



think about it, she had no way of deflecting direct trauma to her skull, she couldn't bend her body or anything to protect herself.

But that's not the case when rubble is falling on you. She could twist and contort to reduce damage, her body is durable, her skull is not.


----------



## Roman (Sep 22, 2014)

Golden Witch

1. Chill the fuck down.

2. Chill. The fuck. Down.

3. Let me see if I understand your point correctly because both your previous post explaining your theory and your latest one are quite frankly all over the place.

- When Tatsumi inherited Incursio, we saw it taking a monstrous shape when it began to adapt in order to suit him.

- It was at this point that Mine fell for him and after this that other girls began to fall for him.

- Stylish finding him suspicious.

- Dorothea's attraction to his blood implies there's something special about him.

- The PoP's leader's prophecy also implying that there's something special about him.

I hope I haven't missed anything so far. With all of this, you're inferring that he's a half-danger beast. I think the main things that could lead one to think so is Incursio's transformation upon his inheritence and Dorothea finding his blood special, which I'll elaborate on.

Therefore.


*Incursio's transformation*: I think I see where the misunderstanding between us lies here. When you said we can literally see the difference between Tatsumi's Incursio and Bulat's Incursio, I understand that you mean the difference in the size of Incursio based on the stature of its respective owners. Now here's why I said you might be implying Bulat is a half danger beast as well. Earlier you said that if anyone normal wore Incursio, they'd be devoured by it. That should already imply Incursio is monstrous without Tatsumi having to wear it, along with the fact that it was explicitly stated how Tyrant is still alive inside Incursio. There's no way Tyrant could have "come back to life" (with no such thing being suggested) when Tatsumi wore Incursio for the first time, which further suggests this process of transformation is absolutely normal whenever it finds a new and compatible owner.

Therefore, saying that a normal person would be devoured by Incursio implies Bulat and anyone who wore Incursio before him are not normal. Within the context of this discussion, that can be interpreted as Bulat being a half danger beast. However, you have also admitted Bulat is normal in this sense, which further suggests it is a matter of compatibility. It was never implied in the linked chapter that Incursio "stopped" evolving until Tatsumi wore it, nor was it mentioned there was anything particularly monstrous about it, indicating this evolution was normal on its part. At no point was it ever implied a similar phenomenon didn't happen with Bulat when he began to wear it and that it was just some "piece of armor" before Tatsumi inherited it. If I'm wrong, please provide evidence instead of just saying so.

It should also be noted that this was the only time in which we saw Incursio's Tyrant form at any point in the manga, which implies this only occurs when it evolves. The sequence of events in the chapter heavily implies that the armor evolves to suit its new user, which further implies it evolved to suit Bulat. I hope you see where that went.

EDIT: regarding compatibility, one could say that Incursio's transformation when he first wore it suggests it's more compatible with him than it was with Bulat, and Bulat admitting Tatsumi will eventually surpass him also shows as much. That might not have crossed your mind but I'm just throwing it out there. However, I don't see why it has to boil down to greater compatibility or why Bulat's confession has anything to do with Tatsumi being better suited for Incursio when in the first place, Tatsumi has yet to surpass Bulat and secondly, as I said above, everything about Incursio's transformation is implied to be a regular process when a new and compatible owner is found.

Therefore, I don't see the connection between Incursio's process of transformation and Tatsumi himself being a half danger beast.


*Mine falling for Tatsumi *(and other girls afterwards): It is true that it was after Tatsumi inherited Incursio that Mine fell for him. I'm not disputing it. However, it should be noted that Incursio's involvement in this is likely irrelevant, like I said, because Leone expressed interest before that time already, saying that she'd make him hers once he became more of a man. Indeed, he did become more of a man when he inherited Incursio, but saying that Incursio made him more manly would be pretty ridiculous, and I think we can both agree on that.

And the other girls who fell for him are certainly Esdeath, with Suzuka and Dorothea lusting for him. I can see why you'd consider Dorothea of significant importance as lust isn't at the top of her priorities, and that in turn has to do with his blood being delicious to her. However, I don't see why there's a connection between that and Stylish determining the PoP's leader is a half danger beast through his blood, especially as if like there's any other way to tell. Tatsumi's blood being delicious for Dorothea can easily be a coincidence and something to do with his role within the wheels of fate the PoP's leader referred to.

Hence, I don't see the connection here either. At least not until we have more info.


*Stylish finding him suspicious*: Like I said before and by your own admittance, Stylish found out that the PoP's leader is a half danger beast by examining his blood. Earlier, I also established outward appearance has nothing to do with it. If Stylish found him suspicious, it certainly wasn't because he figured he might be a half danger beast.


*The PoP's leader's prophecy*: I also touched on this earlier. His prophecy could literally mean anything at this point. There might be something special about Tatsumi's blood such that he's also a danger beast, or that he has a pivotal role in the events to come, in life or in death. As I said before, it's also a possibility that he will die, but his death will influence someone (most likely Esdeath) so much that it will trigger a series of events that will bring peace, one way or the other, or that Tatsumi will simply become strong enough to take her down as well as Budo, half danger beast theory notwithstanding, ensuring the revolution's victory. The PoP leader was VERY ambiguous and therefore nothing that can be relied on to make any kind of solid hypothesis.


----------



## Black Knight (Sep 22, 2014)

son_michael said:


> think about it, she had no way of deflecting direct trauma to her skull, she couldn't bend her body or anything to protect herself.
> 
> But that's not the case when rubble is falling on you. She could twist and contort to reduce damage, her body is durable, her skull is not.



Even if Esdese's strength is that monstruous, she's still human. Something like that cannot kill one the Rakhasha Demons, and less Suzuka.

And like the guy above you said, she hasn't been brought back only to be killed off.

Not to mention: it was explicitly stated how Tyrant is still alive inside Incursio


----------



## Breadman (Sep 22, 2014)

Come on guys, no way Lubbock was killed off just like that, way too anti-climatic. It's obvious that it's just a string clone made by him! 

....................

...............................

........................................

Right? He's not dead, right? 

...................

Right?


----------



## Black Knight (Sep 22, 2014)

Lubbock's death was pretty realistic on top of that. Like they say "death arrives when you less expect".


----------



## Misaki Yata (Sep 22, 2014)

Tatsumi gets all the bishes cuz the author wanted a harem series all along.

The author did a Visual Novel before this series and he's working on one now agk was just a side series about a 'boy being raised by a group of assassin chicks' notice how NR is a muffin fest notice how there's no other male other than Tatsumi anymore this is actually a harem series to the core but unlike others its actually got a story that doesn't focus that much on the harem.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Sep 22, 2014)

Yoshua said:


> Come on guys, no way Lubbock was killed off just like that, way too anti-climatic. It's obvious that it's just a string clone made by him!
> 
> ....................
> 
> ...



If he didn't have that flashback and internal monologue...I'd agree and say it was a string clone. Sadly...it isn't


----------



## Breadman (Sep 22, 2014)

SkitZoFrenic said:


> If he didn't have that flashback and internal monologue...I'd agree and say it was a string clone. Sadly...it isn't



But... But.... it was so short. 

I'm wondering how Najenda and the rest are gonna react to his death, considering he's been the longest standing member in terms of joining and until his death, seeing as we had two members die fairly earlier on in the series and two that died after having only a short amount of panel time after their new arrival.

But Lubbock has been one of the more long standing characters.... so it'll be interesting to see how NR is gonna react to Lubbock dying like this.

................

If he really is dead.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 22, 2014)

The revolution isn't worth it.  Too many sacrifices have been made.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 22, 2014)

If only whoever is in charge of spreading propaganda wasn't a gibbering idiot.


----------



## kidgogeta (Sep 22, 2014)

Sooo which Night Raid member is going to be forced to bear prime ministers next child? You know its gonna happen......


----------



## Rukia (Sep 22, 2014)

Leone would be my guess.

More importantly.  Who is going to die next?  Looking at the rosters for Night Raid and the Jaegers.  Najenda and Leone seem like the least important two still standing.


----------



## Darth (Sep 22, 2014)

Yoshua said:


> Come on guys, no way Lubbock was killed off just like that, way too anti-climatic. It's obvious that it's just a string clone made by him!
> 
> ....................
> 
> ...



The counter counted down to 5 members remaining.

I'm afraid he's dead. as poorly written as it was, the death still happened.


----------



## Darth (Sep 22, 2014)

Rukia said:


> The revolution isn't worth it.  Too many sacrifices have been made.



Classic problem with Seinen manga that have too much death in it. too many character deaths and the fanbase loses attachment to the manga and ultimately sales go down and it gets cancelled so a rushed ending ensues where Rud and everybody else dies and Gangryong never gets his comeuppance and Psyren, Beelzebub, and Tokyo Ghoul MC's are just standing there like "when are we gonna get our time to shine?" and the answer is never cause your mangaka dun fukd up son.


----------



## LordPerucho (Sep 22, 2014)

Darth said:


> Classic problem with Seinen manga that have too much death in it. too many character deaths and the fanbase loses attachment to the manga and ultimately sales go down and it gets cancelled so a rushed ending ensues where Rud and everybody else dies and Gangryong never gets his comeuppance and Psyren, Beelzebub, and Tokyo Ghoul MC's are just standing there like "when are we gonna get our time to shine?" and the answer is never cause your mangaka dun fukd up son.



Thats true, I heard rumors lots of fans quit reading AGK when Chelsea died.

Next one to die should Tatsumi and Mine, since this manga has religious references, why not give the couple deaths like the Marcellus and Diane from the Robe?.

Kurome is pretty much dying ala Itachi and will forgive Akame for her mistakes.

Then there should be a timeskip(a REAL timeskip) where the MCs are Akame and Wave, where they train like crazy and become close to top tiers.


----------



## Keino-kun (Sep 22, 2014)

Felt nothing when Lubbock died. Partly because I'm jaded towards characters in AgK and that he was in a no escape situation and there was soooo many death flags. Was kinda disappointed by his escape attempt tho. Seemed like the author rushed it a bit.

Seemed like an empty threat from Esdese. She's trying everything to get him to turn and he obviously won't which will make her want him more. 

Hopefully the author makes Tatsumi's escape/survival interesting and not generic.


----------



## son_michael (Sep 22, 2014)

kidgogeta said:


> Sooo which Night Raid member is going to be forced to bear prime ministers next child? You know its gonna happen......



is this a seinen? cause that's the only way I could see that happening. In that case my vote would go to Najenda.

but no, realistically I don't expect that fat slob would choose anybody but some kind of noble rich girl.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 22, 2014)

it could be suzuka for all the talk there is on her 

but nah seriously its probably an empty plot point that will go nowhere that is just there to show that the PM really gives 0 fucks


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Sep 22, 2014)

son_michael said:


> *is this a seinen*? cause that's the only way I could see that happening. In that case my vote would go to Najenda.
> 
> but no, realistically I don't expect that fat slob would choose anybody but some kind of noble rich girl.





Wiki has it listed as Shounen (apparently).



WAD said:


> it could be suzuka for all the talk there is on her
> 
> but nah seriously its probably an empty plot point that will go nowhere that is just there to show that the PM really gives 0 fucks



Yeah, unless there is a massive time skip at some point...it was basically just the PM saying "lol Shura was a shittybad...oh well"





Though Golden Witch's rant about Tatsumi being half danger beast was....interesting to say the least, I do feel like it is kind of odd that we have never seen or heard anything about Tatsumi's parents or his living conditions growing up. We know that A) He lived in a small village, and B) Had 2 traveling companions. That is literally it. The author could easily ass-pull some godtier power up for him similar to what Golden Witch suggested if he really wanted (and that seems like the only possible way for him to make it out of this situation, aside from joining Esdese). To be honest, since it was stated at the beginning "it is impossible for any one user to wield 2 Teigu"...I sort of assumed Tatsumi would be the one who would somehow eventually manage to wield 2 and become godlike.


----------



## mortsleam (Sep 22, 2014)

Rushed death.

Make the death sensical with the story. Why would Lubbock invite an enemy to destroy his imperial arms when he doesn't know anything about his enemy? To do something so risky wouldn't you at-least need to know whether or not your enemy even cares about Imperial Arms. . ? Face palm. 

He got put in this situation like a newb, and died like a newb. Not cool.

Well Shurya's gone!

How the fuck is the Night Raid going to win at the end?


----------



## Jagger (Sep 22, 2014)

I don't really think people were that surprised or shocked at his death. 

I mean, it was obvious and it was coming. This manga lacks any kind of shocking death. The first three left me "What the hell?" until I no longer felt anything everytime a member of both sides died.

Which is a bad sign.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Sep 22, 2014)

Rukia said:


> *Leone would be my guess.*
> 
> More importantly.  Who is going to die next?  Looking at the rosters for Night Raid and the Jaegers.  Najenda and Leone seem like the least important two still standing.



GTFO!!


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Sep 23, 2014)

Jagger said:


> I don't really think people were that surprised or shocked at his death.
> 
> I mean, it was obvious and it was coming. This manga lacks any kind of shocking death. The first three left me "What the hell?" until I no longer felt anything everytime a member of both sides died.
> 
> Which is a bad sign.



I was pretty surprised  He just escaped from being tortured horribly...even got a nut smashed. If he managed to get out of that bullshit situation, I thought for sure he was in the clear. Then...he got foddered  To be honest, Rabac's death is the only one that has really affected me (yeah, Chelsea's was pretty brutal, but she wasn't around all that long). I thought for sure he, though mentally and physically fucked op, would make it back to NR.


----------



## Black Knight (Sep 23, 2014)

I'm sorry if this sounds offending but, anyone who would quit out reading a story only because his/her favorite character died is a pussy.

As for that retarded logic about sales going down because of killing off characters, I say the same thing I said in other place: Fuck off. If you're not ready to see some of the characters you like die, then you should focus only on comedy manga.


----------



## Misaki Yata (Sep 23, 2014)

the anime is doing shit compared to the manga, agk is obviously doing well but this is definitely te weakest arc.


----------



## ~VK~ (Sep 23, 2014)

What plot purpose did rabac's death even serve? This shitty death was purely for shock value and I hate it when manga's like this do this so often it just loses meaning.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 23, 2014)

I liked Chelsea, but I was fine with her death.  Seemed like karma for Bols.  She deserved to die for the way that she killed him.


----------



## Black Knight (Sep 23, 2014)

Vongola King said:


> What plot purpose did rabac's death even serve? This shitty death was purely for shock value and I hate it when manga's like this do this so often it just loses meaning.



Why don't you wait for the plot to progress to see what purpose it serves? It's fine you want a character to go all out before falling, but man, just because this is a shonen it doesn't mean it has always to happen. Calm down and just wait, the author didn't do this for shock value alone.

This is why I like this manga a lot. The author does want to tell a story and takes it to a completely different direction as opposed with most shonen. You guys are too accustomed to watch your favorite characters survive all kinds of impossible trials.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 23, 2014)

I wish Kurome could have made him into a puppet.  Would be really cool to see Puppet Lubbock get his revenge on Najenda.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Sep 23, 2014)

Tried to get back into the series the other day, then that cringe worthy Mein x Tatsumi relationship came up .


----------



## Rukia (Sep 23, 2014)

Magnum Miracles said:


> Tried to get back into the series the other day, then that cringe worthy Mein x Tatsumi relationship came up .


It's kind of a joke relationship more than anything else.  A lot of pages were spent on Lubbock acting jelly.


----------



## Misaki Yata (Sep 23, 2014)

lol, apparently Takahiro is starting a new VN. No wonder he is trying to rush AgK. There are;

TotesNotTatsumi



TotesNotEsdeath


*Spoiler*: __ 









TotesNotEsdeath's sister TotesNotLeone



TotesNotMine with bigger tits


*Spoiler*: __ 









Wow, its already so obvious TotesNotMine is best girl.

So, author is basically re-writting AgK and turning it into what he originally planed to; a harem VN where the MC is sorrounded with female assassins or what not. There's even an uglier version of Wave.


----------



## OS (Sep 23, 2014)

faith in series lost


----------



## Roman (Sep 23, 2014)

If the manga ends abruptly with some supposedly major event because takahiro has something else in mind, I will rage.


----------



## SternRitter (Sep 23, 2014)

Freedan said:


> If the manga ends abruptly with some supposedly major event because takahiro has something else in mind, I will rage.



Agreed, I'm still vexed at Tokyo Ghoul for doing it. Will not be happy if AGK goes the same route.


----------



## Roman (Sep 23, 2014)

Like, I'm actually ok with Tatsumi dying in the near future if it leads to some more important stuff happening, like the plot moving from him to perhaps Esdeath or Wave, or the Jaegers as a whole with the group obtaining a new objective to change the Empire's ways, which would then lead to a more extended story. There's still a good 2 to 3 years' worth of potential for AgK at the very least if it goes down that route (not saying that it should). The point is, Takahiro shouldn't cut it short for something that, tbh, I find looks very silly and generic.


----------



## Black Knight (Sep 23, 2014)

Some of you sure like beating around  the bush.


----------



## OS (Sep 23, 2014)

wait, wtf is her hand doing in that picture. lol


----------



## Rukia (Sep 23, 2014)

Freedan said:


> Like, I'm actually ok with Tatsumi dying in the near future if it leads to some more important stuff happening, like the plot moving from him to perhaps Esdeath or Wave, or the Jaegers as a whole with the group obtaining a new objective to change the Empire's ways, which would then lead to a more extended story. There's still a good 2 to 3 years' worth of potential for AgK at the very least if it goes down that route (not saying that it should). The point is, Takahiro shouldn't cut it short for something that, tbh, I find looks very silly and generic.


Sounds good.  Not a bad idea either since Kurome, Esdeath, and Wave are the best characters atm.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Sep 23, 2014)

Guys don't scare me with that kind of talk with this series, my mind has had enough f**king!


----------



## GrimaH (Sep 23, 2014)

Guys.

What if, you know.

Esdeath dies next?


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Sep 23, 2014)

GrimaH said:


> Guys.
> 
> What if, you know.
> 
> Esdeath dies next?



Not saying that that is impossible...just...how? She is literally godtier. She can fuckin freeze time, how do you even counter that? Kill her in her sleep? She kills herself cuz she can't be with Tatsumi? Just seems incredibly unlikely...


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 24, 2014)

>tokyo ghoul fans
>still being invested in manga
>to the point where you'l lbe emotionally distressed
>if agk ends abruptly


----------



## Roman (Sep 24, 2014)

OS said:


> wait, wtf is her hand doing in that picture. lol



what the fuck?


----------



## OS (Sep 24, 2014)

WAD said:


> >tokyo ghoul fans
> >still being invested in manga
> >to the point where you'l lbe emotionally distressed
> >if agk ends abruptly



I'll kill you


----------



## Tenma (Sep 24, 2014)

Vongola King said:


> What plot purpose did rabac's death even serve? This shitty death was purely for shock value and I hate it when manga's like this do this so often it just loses meaning.



To hype Izou as a threat, I guess, and probably the 'final boss' of the Wild Hunt.

But yeah, his death was quite underwhelming.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Sep 24, 2014)

WAD said:


> >tokyo ghoul fans
> >still being invested in manga
> >to the point where you'l lbe emotionally distressed
> >if agk ends abruptly



Part 2 is coming for it...it is inevitable. Dude just needs to take care of magazine transfer bullshit or w/e


----------



## Katou (Sep 24, 2014)

Misaki Yata said:


> lol, apparently Takahiro is starting a new VN. No wonder he is trying to rush AgK. There are;
> 
> TotesNotTatsumi
> 
> ...




seems legit. . when's the release?


----------



## scerpers (Sep 24, 2014)

Misaki Yata said:


> lol, apparently Takahiro is starting a new VN. No wonder he is trying to rush AgK. There are;
> 
> TotesNotTatsumi
> 
> ...



i await whilst praying


----------



## Black Knight (Sep 24, 2014)

Yeah, because a VN that is pretty much finished will need years for its completion


----------



## Misaki Yata (Sep 24, 2014)

These chapters prove my point nigguhs be dying left and right back to back.


Clearly him 'completing' the VN degraded the mangas quality...


----------



## zenieth (Sep 24, 2014)

That doesn't prove anything considering that's always happened


----------



## zenieth (Sep 24, 2014)

Or are we forgetting chelsea and Bors


or Seryuu and Suu.


This isn't new to the author's format, not even slightly.


----------



## Golden Witch (Sep 24, 2014)

Misaki Yata said:


> These chapters prove my point nigguhs be dying left and right back to back.
> 
> 
> Clearly him 'completing' the VN degraded the mangas quality...



What the hell?

Chelsea,Bols and Seryu died within 6 chapters, adding in 3/4 Rakshasa.

No one fucking complained.it was even the best selling point of the entire Manga.


Run,Syura and lubbock died in like the same span adding in Champ and Enshin.
People bitch the Quality degraded cause people die left and right.


Wut?


And I hope people are aware how busy he is.-.-
This Series.
AgK Zero.
He's supervising the Anime.
He was working on the Sheele Bonus Manga which is 2 chapters worth of content/100 pages.
Then there was the Guidebook with well over 200 Pages.


And just cause he's working on a VN doesn't mean he lost interest in this.
He's not the only one who does this while doing a Manga.

Stop being paranoid people.


----------



## OS (Sep 24, 2014)

Yeah well I don't think anyone anticipated Wild Hunt to be exterminated in like 10 chapters. There are also not really many characters to care about.


----------



## Golden Witch (Sep 24, 2014)

What?

People were anticipating that EVERYWHERE.
They were referred to as being the Rakshasa demons all over again who die really quickly without taking anyone with them.They were called irrelevant Red Shirts.Even the people here fucking did believe they'll get taken out fast.

And not really many characters to care about?
Dude, that#s what occurs in every tragic horror battle story.
Sooner or later the cast is reduced.What do you expect?
People die, of course that is reduced.You were aware of that ever since at least Bulat died.
Sooner or later, that simply is what happens in pretty much every story like this.

So quit your bitching.Nothing has changed except people being Idiots all of a sudden cause Lubbock died.

And that's the sole reason people suddenly behave like this anyway.
merely raging cause one of their favorite characters died after they begun THEMSELVES to hype him up after last month.
That's all this is and nothing more.So get your heads out of the gutter.


----------



## OS (Sep 24, 2014)

it has nothing to do with the cast being reduced. It has to do with the quality of the cast given. Now go to sleep, you seem frustrated.


----------



## Black Knight (Sep 24, 2014)

You know, don't try to change your argumentation. GW nailed everything he said, you guys are too accustomed to read series where every character have to go all out before dying that sometimes you tend to forget logic and realism is also applied. This is your problem, you don't like change.


----------



## Ghost (Sep 25, 2014)

Mine will be next.


----------



## Rax (Sep 25, 2014)

Chapter out yet? 



Misaki Yata said:


> realistic events doesn't change the fact that each death was horribly done, the author could slaughter the whole cast before they go alk i out so long as each character is actually well written and you know actually make the audience give a damn.
> 
> Wild hunt is pure fanservice the rapist dies everyone is happy, heck doro and izo are still alive further proving my point since they never participated in rape.
> 
> ...



Remind me to neg you later.

FT > You and your likes


----------



## Black Knight (Sep 25, 2014)

Misaki Yata is a douchebag of the worst kind. Don't mind him, he only loses all his credibility with each of his crappy posts.


----------



## Ftg07 (Sep 25, 2014)

Black Knight said:


> Misaki Yata is a douchebag of the worst kind. Don't mind him, he only loses all his credibility with each of his crappy posts.



The dude literally bashes on fucking everything I don't think I've ever seen him post something positive


----------



## Mei Lin (Sep 25, 2014)

I am sad, what is this..... everyone is going to die at this point.


----------



## Mei Lin (Sep 25, 2014)

Next is Leonne.


----------



## Ghost (Sep 25, 2014)

nope its Mine.


----------



## Shinryu (Sep 25, 2014)

Rabac is dead lol didnt see that coming

That samurai guy is cool

Prime Minister is  scum the dude treated his son like disposable condom OMG someone kill him plz

Tatsumi stop thinking with your heart and think with your brain.There is no logical situation outside of joining Esdeath.Now you gonna get mutilated dumb ass.

Mein is so fucking dead


----------



## Ashi (Sep 25, 2014)

I'm pissed that Lubbock died (now the Vagina Ratios will be overwhelming!)


Hyped up only to die like a bitch in one month 


But what's gonna happen to Tatsumi? I mean I doubt he'll change now especially with the fall of his recent comrade


----------



## Tenma (Sep 25, 2014)

Well, if one good thing came from this issue, its the sinking of the appallingly stupid EsdeathxTatsumi ship.

And we know Tatsumi will get out alive because, well, he's the main freaking character.

Everyone wins.


----------



## DarkSlayerZero (Sep 25, 2014)

I'm reading the prequel atm, it's alright.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## OS (Sep 27, 2014)

what's the price on that figure


----------



## zenieth (Sep 27, 2014)

no price currently listed


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Sep 27, 2014)

OS said:


> what's the price on that figure



You have to endure being whipped 20 times and lick the boots of the current owner clean.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Sep 27, 2014)

OS said:


> what's the price on that figure



It's not like you'll buy it.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Sep 27, 2014)

So where is mah chapter?


----------



## Misaki Yata (Sep 27, 2014)

Rax said:


> Remind me to neg you later.
> 
> FT > You and your likes


>thinks i care about rep on an anime(cartoon) forum

cute.


Black Knight said:


> Misaki Yata is a douchebag of the worst kind. Don't mind him, he only loses all his credibility with each of his crappy posts.


Your that egotistic nerd who thinks credibility matters online. 


Ftg07 said:


> The dude literally bashes on fucking everything I don't think I've ever seen him post something positive


Is there anything positive about the series so far? you're all a bunch of pansies.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Sep 27, 2014)

Oh wow, tatsumi's head was chopped.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 27, 2014)

This manga is crazy


----------



## Shinryu (Sep 28, 2014)

Tenma said:


> Well, if one good thing came from this issue, its the sinking of the appallingly stupid EsdeathxTatsumi ship.
> 
> And we know Tatsumi will get out alive because, well, he's the main freaking character.
> 
> Everyone wins.



Tatdeath isnt gone

We all know Esdeath is gonna rape Tatsumi


----------



## son_michael (Sep 28, 2014)

ZenithXAbyss said:


> Oh wow, tatsumi's head was chopped.



I read this and my heart dropped, I was in shock. You bastard.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Sep 28, 2014)

son_michael said:


> I read this and my heart dropped, I was in shock. You bastard.



Yeah wait what? I'm confused...what? Dude just fuckin with us? lol


----------



## Punk Zebra (Sep 28, 2014)

Its sad but there won't be a Tatsumi x Esdeath or a Tatsumi x Leone(two of my favorites)pair. 

We all know that Esdeath will die a redeemable death.


----------



## LordPerucho (Oct 13, 2014)

We are getting a chapter this weekend, any predictions guys?

My prediction: Esdeath will use Tatsumi as bait for NR, to set up Esdeath vs NR.


----------



## Ruse (Oct 13, 2014)

LordPerucho said:


> We are getting a chapter this weekend, any predictions guys?
> 
> My prediction: Esdeath will use Tatsumi as bait for NR, to set up Esdeath vs NR.



Esdeath hesitates during the execution IDK although what you said is what will likely happen.


----------



## LordPerucho (Oct 13, 2014)

And NR better have some decent amount of prep to counter Esdeath ice powers, the only way to beat her if Akame remains hidden from Esdeath and attacks her from behind without she noticing it.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Oct 13, 2014)

LordPerucho said:


> And NR better have some decent amount of prep to counter Esdeath ice powers, the only way to beat her if Akame remains hidden from Esdeath and attacks her from behind without she noticing it.



But that would kill her.


----------



## Golden Witch (Oct 13, 2014)

In other news:

OP 2 shows Budo and a Burning Imperial City.
Seems confirmed Anime will enter the Empire in Chaos Arc/Wild Hunt animated.
Especially since the burning City was shown when Syura died.


----------



## LordPerucho (Oct 13, 2014)

Punk Zebra said:


> But that would kill her.


Akame will reveal her trump card, and its gonna be more haxx than Esdeaths time freezing technique.

It might end with both Akame and Mine using their trump cards on Esdeath, Pumpkins special ability is like FTs Nakama power.



Golden Witch said:


> In other news:
> 
> OP 2 shows Budo and a Burning Imperial City.
> Seems confirmed Anime will enter the Empire in Chaos Arc/Wild Hunt animated.
> Especially since the burning City was shown when Syura died.



White Fox should animate AGK Zero, after the religious organization arc ends in the anime, the AGK Zero manga should be finished by then.


----------



## Misaki Yata (Oct 14, 2014)

the anime is doing badly in japan, doubt they'll animate Zero.


----------



## Golden Witch (Oct 14, 2014)

AgK has always been far more popular in the West than East.

Especially the Anime.Except for trolls, I see good reviews.
Even the likes of KoL love this giving it constant good ratings.


----------



## Roman (Oct 14, 2014)

Golden Witch said:


> AgK has always been far more popular in the West than East.
> 
> Especially the Anime.Except for trolls, I see good reviews.
> Even the likes of KoL love this giving it constant good ratings.



Now if only they cared about foreign sales as much as local sales


----------



## zenieth (Oct 14, 2014)

>foreign sales


top lel


----------



## Misaki Yata (Oct 14, 2014)

They don't give a shit about western viewers, its doing badly in Japan and they're covering chapters upto 43 potentially even further since we got Budo in the new opening.

Would honesty be shocked if this gets another adaption i hope another studio does it since the characters look retarded.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Oct 14, 2014)

It's really flopping that hard in Japan? Well...that certainly is disappointing


----------



## Punk Zebra (Oct 14, 2014)

SkitZoFrenic said:


> It's really flopping that hard in Japan? Well...that certainly is disappointing



You wanna know what else is flopping in japan? The gaming industry.


----------



## LordPerucho (Oct 14, 2014)

Misaki Yata said:


> the anime is doing badly in japan, doubt they'll animate Zero.



Well considering there is plans for a Second Season for Tokyo Esp which their sales are as "bad" as AGKs...


----------



## Flagrance (Oct 14, 2014)

Are you guys gonna post scans like last time?


----------



## LordPerucho (Oct 14, 2014)

Yeah.

[YOUTUBE]b0pPS8Mbq1o[/YOUTUBE]

The new opening theme defines what really is AGK.

And it also hint us Leone will be the next one to die.


----------



## son_michael (Oct 15, 2014)

LordPerucho said:


> Yeah.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]b0pPS8Mbq1o[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...



She's not even dead in the manga yet, how can the anime team know what's going to happen?


----------



## Kadu (Oct 15, 2014)

If you guys want come join the Akame ga Kiru FC


----------



## Garcher (Oct 15, 2014)

I want an Esdeath fc


----------



## DarkSlayerZero (Oct 15, 2014)

Needs a translator though


----------



## Kadu (Oct 15, 2014)

Aikuro said:


> I want an Esdeath fc



Make one, if you do I call Co-Owner if that's cool


----------



## zenieth (Oct 15, 2014)

son_michael said:


> She's not even dead in the manga yet, how can the anime team know what's going to happen?



why're you taking perucho's post seriously?

opening barely even has leone.


----------



## Flagrance (Oct 15, 2014)

Love that picture of Tatsumi in the Guidebook...And was hoping for more info on Budo. Guess not.


----------



## LordPerucho (Oct 16, 2014)

son_michael said:


> She's not even dead in the manga yet, how can the anime team know what's going to happen?



They ask the Mangaka? Takahiro supervises the anime.

NNT just foreshadowed something on episode 2 that will happen later on in the manga.

OP opening 17 foreshadowed how the series will end.

It looks obvious to me Leone will be the next one to die. Esdeath will think she is Tatsumis GF, in her thoughts Mine being Tatsumis gf doesnt make sense because "How can Tatsumi pick a little pink haired brat over her?"


----------



## Punk Zebra (Oct 16, 2014)

LordPerucho said:


> They ask the Mangaka? Takahiro supervises the anime.
> 
> NNT just foreshadowed something on episode 2 that will happen later on in the manga.
> 
> ...



Don't even joke about that.


----------



## Misaki Yata (Oct 17, 2014)

Leone is in the same tier of Akame in terms of 'i don't give a darn anymore character'.


----------



## zenieth (Oct 17, 2014)

Akame?????


----------



## scerpers (Oct 17, 2014)

if big sis dies then i'm gonna be dropping elbows


----------



## Jagger (Oct 17, 2014)

Alternative timeline where Tatsumi isn't a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## son_michael (Oct 17, 2014)

Jagger said:


> Alternative timeline where Tatsumi isn't a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).



subsequently, Tatsumi is also a mass murdering psychopath that bathe's in the blood of night raid members. He's the reason why Wave and Kurome joined Night raid and his greatest rival is Bulat.


----------



## Jagger (Oct 17, 2014)

10/10. Would read again.

I'd hire you.


----------



## zenieth (Oct 18, 2014)

why would kurome defect over those reasons?


----------



## Kadu (Oct 18, 2014)

Kurome is pretty bat shit crazy with the whole

[SP]Keeping Run "Alive"[/SP]


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Oct 18, 2014)

Jesus...when is this chapter coming out. Can't take this wait much longer!


----------



## Kadu (Oct 19, 2014)

I'm pumped as hell


----------



## Golden Witch (Oct 19, 2014)

Mvp said:


> Kurome is pretty bat shit crazy with the whole
> 
> [SP]Keeping Run "Alive"[/SP]



Well, yeah.She's supposed to have multiple facets of twisted kindness in a sense of tragedy as cause.

From appearing selfish over not sharing candy, it's actually cause they're drugs she doesn't want others to have one.

To:
Killing People for the sake of turning them into Dolls so she escapes her loneliness, being why she wants to turn Akame into one.She doesn't wanna lose those important to her.
To:

Butchering down Chelsea when she realized Bols was killed by her.

I'm not saying she's a good person, but I can understand why she is like this seeing how she was brought up the Empire with the extreme drugging, the psychological torment, the deaths she saw and so on, ultimately climaxing with Akame defecting.

I mean, she's not someone like Stylish who simply is an absolute rotten piece of shit or Seryu who is the most hated character in this Series (Par for Champ.) for good reason.


----------



## LordPerucho (Oct 19, 2014)

I expected the Raw to be out today but looks like it will be in few hours or tomorrow.

I was re-reading Chapter 52.2 in spanish and Esdeath says "Tatsumi, you are sentenced to death". Pretty much confirms she will use him as bait for NR


----------



## Punk Zebra (Oct 19, 2014)

Mvp said:


> I'm pumped as hell



Me too!


----------



## son_michael (Oct 19, 2014)

OMG WANT CHAPTER NOOOOWWWWW





zenieth said:


> why would kurome defect over those reasons?



Because Tatsumi would be so over the top evil that wave would take his place in Night raid and Kurome would follow him.


----------



## LordPerucho (Oct 19, 2014)

Kurome is dying, I was thinking Tatsumis was gonna die instead his death flag goes to Mine. After all the shit Tatsumi has witnessed, the moment he sees Mine dying with his own eyes he is gonna get a powerup.


----------



## Golden Witch (Oct 21, 2014)

First spoiler image.


----------



## Golden Witch (Oct 21, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## OS (Oct 21, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Nothing really happened.


 

And at this point in the series I just want tats gone even if esdese is saddened by it. If author kills off esdese, rip manga.

EDIT: oh never mind, the op just stoppped posting for a bit


----------



## Golden Witch (Oct 21, 2014)

Nothing happened?Not even half has been put up yet.


----------



## Golden Witch (Oct 21, 2014)

YOOOOOOOOOOOOO.


----------



## DarkSlayerZero (Oct 21, 2014)

Something finna go down!


----------



## OS (Oct 21, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



>esdese's face when she realized mein was the gf




I don't think i ever laughed like this at the manga before


----------



## Golden Witch (Oct 21, 2014)

OS said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I know.


----------



## OS (Oct 21, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Even tatsumi knows mein is dead, lol


----------



## Punk Zebra (Oct 21, 2014)

Do people not like this manga anymore or what:?

Tatsumi isn't dying, but on the other hand maybe Mein will, which I will be very sadden if come to past.


----------



## Roman (Oct 21, 2014)

Golden Witch said:


> YOOOOOOOOOOOOO.



Tatsumi looks evil as hell in that =O


----------



## Golden Witch (Oct 21, 2014)




----------



## scerpers (Oct 21, 2014)

mine is such a fucking awful character it's incredible
asspull after asspull the likes of which have never been seen in any medium


----------



## Golden Witch (Oct 21, 2014)

Of course as soon as people don't approve it's an asspull.

Esdeathfags be mad is all.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Oct 21, 2014)

Looks like Incursio is about to go to the next level and no one can stop Tatsumi.


----------



## OS (Oct 21, 2014)

Punk Zebra said:


> Do people not like this manga anymore or what:?
> 
> Tatsumi isn't dying, but on the other hand maybe Mein will, which I will be very sadden if come to past.




*Spoiler*: __ 



she just beat budou the fuck out and is holding her own against esdeath with the power of love and the pinch


----------



## OS (Oct 21, 2014)

welp, that was one of the dumbest chapters ever. Fairy tail tier


----------



## scerpers (Oct 21, 2014)

the power of asspulls. if she's this fucking strong then why is the empire even a threat? she could take them all down by herself. 
takahiro just can't stop sucking mine's fat clit it seems.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Oct 21, 2014)

OS said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> she just beat budou the fuck out and is holding her own against esdeath with the power of love and the pinch



I can't say I'm surprised since her power is based on feelings.


----------



## Golden Witch (Oct 21, 2014)

OS said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> she just beat budou the fuck out and is holding her own against esdeath with the power of love and the pinch



Told ya.Esdeathfags be simply so mad they can't even think straight.



*Spoiler*: __ 



Lol at thinking Budo is beat.And holding her own against Esdeath by defending against an attack of hers.
She needed her Teigu's best move to deal with a casual attack.

Susanoo did the same, no one bitched.

And she defended against Esdeath cause Pumpkin is fire based (What fucking surprise!.Jack'O'Lantern. But Esdeathfags gonna deny this shit was obvious as well)


----------



## Punk Zebra (Oct 21, 2014)

Scerpers said:


> the power of asspulls. if she's this fucking strong then why is the empire even a threat? she could take them all down by herself.
> takahiro just can't stop sucking mine's fat clit it seems.



Well I heard she is his favorite.


----------



## OS (Oct 21, 2014)

Golden Witch said:


> Told ya.Esdeathfags be simply so mad they can't even think straight.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


susanoo was always known to be stronger. Mein also had a really hard time against Justice.


----------



## Golden Witch (Oct 21, 2014)

Yeah yeah.Whatever excuse makes the fanboys happy.


----------



## Roman (Oct 21, 2014)

I'll just wait for the full chapter translations before judging.


----------



## DarkSlayerZero (Oct 21, 2014)

I like Esdeath but her fans are very very annoying.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Oct 21, 2014)

Personalty, I find nothing wrong with these developments. I just want the chapter already.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Oct 21, 2014)

DarkSlayerZero said:


> I like Esdeath but her fans are very very annoying.



I like her all most as much ass Leone but we know both will be dead.


----------



## OS (Oct 21, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



say what you want, but mein handling the 2 generals on her own is beyond bullshit


----------



## DarkSlayerZero (Oct 21, 2014)

I must be one of the few that doesn't actually hate Mine.


----------



## scerpers (Oct 21, 2014)

i hope budo is okay


----------



## Golden Witch (Oct 21, 2014)

OS said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> say what you want, but mein handling the 2 generals on her own is beyond bullshit



No it's not.Stop with your bullshit.


----------



## DarkSlayerZero (Oct 21, 2014)

OS said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> say what you want, but mein handling the 2 generals on her own is beyond bullshit




*Spoiler*: __ 



Being defensive is considered handling?


----------



## scerpers (Oct 21, 2014)

it's OBJECTIVELY bullshit. mine is basically the gold experience requiem of this manga. she's an instant win button and essentially removes any and all suspense or threat.
worse yet is that we should have expected this when the writer said she his favorite character and gave her an extremely powerful ability.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Oct 21, 2014)

DarkSlayerZero said:


> I must be one of the few that doesn't actually hate Mine.



Nope, your not.


----------



## OS (Oct 21, 2014)

ok so witch and slayer are either trolls or retarded


----------



## scerpers (Oct 21, 2014)

no, they're not. they can like any character they want


----------



## DarkSlayerZero (Oct 21, 2014)

Scerpers said:


> it's OBJECTIVELY bullshit. mine is basically the gold experience requiem of this manga. she's an instant win button and essentially removes any and all suspense or threat.
> worse yet is that we should have expected this when the writer said she his favorite character and gave her an extremely powerful ability.




*Spoiler*: __ 



If Mine just defending herself against someone powerful gets your screws loose imagine if she killed that person.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Oct 21, 2014)

OS said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> say what you want, but mein handling the 2 generals on her own is beyond bullshit



How long will that last her. She will eventually burnout sometime unless some type of backup is on the way she is fucked.


----------



## scerpers (Oct 21, 2014)

mine said she did some "calibrations" on pumpkin so the overheating problem is probably scrapped so takahiro can show off his waifu some more


----------



## DarkSlayerZero (Oct 21, 2014)

OS said:


> ok so witch and slayer are either trolls or retarded



So you're an Esdeath fan right?


----------



## Tenma (Oct 21, 2014)

Where are you guys getting the spoilers from?


----------



## scerpers (Oct 21, 2014)

/a/                    .


----------



## OS (Oct 21, 2014)

4chan. 


 10 char


----------



## Rukia (Oct 21, 2014)

This chapter is really insulting.  

Message to the author.  We have read all of the previous chapters.  We know Mine is a weakling compared to these guys.  So why  pretend otherwise?


----------



## son_michael (Oct 21, 2014)

Rukia said:


> This chapter is really insulting.
> 
> Message to the author.  We have read all of the previous chapters.  We know Mine is a weakling compared to these guys.  So why  pretend otherwise?



I don't know what Manga you've been reading, Mine has always held her own even against mele fighters and everytime she gets into a pinch she obliterates her enemy with a giant energy blast. Not to mention her accuracy and reaction times are almost flawless.


Anyway Esdeath got countered a few times, Mine is still veyr much in a pinch and I expect Najenda and the rest will intervene shortly.

I guess Esdeath really is over Tatsumi, she was about to kill him with no hesitation but Tatsumi is such a badass defying her with a maniacal smile to the very end.



Tenma said:


> Where are you guys getting the spoilers from?



Link removed


----------



## Tenma (Oct 21, 2014)

Thanks man.


----------



## Ftg07 (Oct 21, 2014)

I feel a quality drop incoming


----------



## Cheeky Nayrudo (Oct 21, 2014)

I heard Mine fused a mega class fire danger beast into Pumpkin, that's why it isn't overheating and is strong against Esdeath


----------



## Tenma (Oct 21, 2014)

Manga should be renamed Mine ga Kill at this point. Akame wishes she had half her importance.

Of course, chances are, Mine will die in this fight and hence go out in a blaze of glory against the Empire's strongest fighters.


----------



## Chad (Oct 21, 2014)

This is like Fullbring Arc level of confusing.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Oct 21, 2014)

son_michael said:


> I don't know what Manga you've been reading, Mine has always held her own even against mele fighters and everytime she gets into a pinch she obliterates her enemy with a giant energy blast. Not to mention her accuracy and reaction times are almost flawless.
> 
> 
> Anyway Esdeath got countered a few times, Mine is still veyr much in a pinch and I expect Najenda and the rest will intervene shortly.
> ...



You really think that?


----------



## son_michael (Oct 21, 2014)

Punk Zebra said:


> You really think that?



Well Esdeath did just try to impale him with anger and determination in her eyes, if I saw a tear or even a look of sadness I would say differently but I saw nothing from her.

Maybe the translation will change my mind.


----------



## zenieth (Oct 21, 2014)

>fuses a dangerbeast on top of her completed teigu despite this never being hinted at before
>Holds her own against Esdeath and Budou
>After getting her shit locked down by Wave with Akame and Lubbock back up

I'd almost be mad if this wasn't so funny.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Oct 21, 2014)

Tenma said:


> Manga should be renamed Mine ga Kill at this point. Akame wishes she had half her importance.
> 
> Of course, chances are, Mine will die in this fight and hence go out in a blaze of glory against the Empire's strongest fighters.



Doesn't Akame have an entire spin-off based on her?

If she does die lets hope she goes out legendary. The little loli look alike that took on two generals  to help Tatsumi escape.


----------



## zenieth (Oct 21, 2014)

It aint even like she was holding on


*Spoiler*: __ 



Budou got BTFO'd


Fucking like germany hitting Brazil


----------



## OS (Oct 21, 2014)

son_michael said:


> Well Esdeath did just try to impale him with anger and determination in her eyes, if I saw a tear or even a look of sadness I would say differently but I saw nothing from her.
> 
> Maybe the translation will change my mind.



this picture right here kinda shows she can't believe that's what he chose over her



and this


*Spoiler*: __ 



https://33.media.tumblr.com/a53475f30da3c3080eaf2e2427e54b04/tumblr_ndspsmmGbc1r7iyrzo6_1280.jpg


----------



## son_michael (Oct 21, 2014)

You guys are forgetting that Mine's teigu is at it's most powerful based on her emotions, She's a woman in love trying to rescue her loved one, there's no greater power boost than that. 

Budou is obviously not defeated but he is temporarily out of the action so that Mein and Esdeath can have a duel. It makes perfect sense for Budo's teigu to be overpowered and for him to have taken damage from that blast.

Mine vs esdeath should be fairly even unless Esdeath has a speed or strength advantage. Mine needs to stay back and shoot, Esdeath should try to use Tatsumi as a shield to catch mine off guard. I don't expect Esdeath to use her trump card at all, not even sure she can use it right now. 

I think Mine will stall esdeath until night read can rescue Tatsumi, I have a feeling Najenda will fight Budou since they are probably old comrades.


----------



## zenieth (Oct 21, 2014)

I could understand matching due to equal power because of emotion. But these are the empire's *strongest*.


She utterly overwhelmed him.


Not even counting the part about Teigu upgrading, which was never before hinted at.


----------



## OS (Oct 21, 2014)

the whole "we'd need an army of teigu users" to beat esdeath is moot now i guess. Just need m-muh emotions. 

The authors hard on for mein is ridiculous.


----------



## ~VK~ (Oct 21, 2014)

Dafuq's going on? Seriously, what the fuck is going on?

Why the fuck is mein overpowering the two most strongest in the AgK verse?!

Why isn't she getting utterly speedblitzed? Did the bullshit love power up also made budou stupid and not just straight up punch her, tatsumi style?

This is some fairy tail level bullshit. What's next? Esdese manages to stab her but mein survives because the ultimate power of love can heal anything??

This chapter was a disgrace.


----------



## zenieth (Oct 21, 2014)

Watch Mine keep up despite Esdeath being able to casually out manuever Seryuu who was definitively much better physically than mine.


----------



## Black Knight (Oct 21, 2014)

I'm laughing my ass off at all that denial 

- Ignoring Pumpkin's trump card and how it works.
- Disregarding the fact no one is being beaten at all.
- Not bothering to wait for a translation.

This thread is reaching a new level of low. Now that's a disgrace, not this epic chapter.


----------



## son_michael (Oct 21, 2014)

OS said:


> this picture right here kinda shows she can't believe that's what he chose over her
> 
> 
> 
> ...



that's just her ego though...I don't see any emotion other than anger directed towards Tatsumi.





zenieth said:


> I could understand matching due to equal power because of emotion. But these are the empire's *strongest*.
> 
> 
> She utterly overwhelmed him.
> ...



Well Pumpkin on it's own was incredibly powerful but now that it's been upgraded and her emotions are at it's peak..makes sense for Budo's Teigu to be outmatched completely. Trust me, Budou is fine and he will be back in a chapter or two with barely any damage. This was basically a literary tactic so that Mein could duel Esdeath. 

I think the upgrade to Pumpkin came out of nowhere but I understand why the author did it. I just hope the mangaka goes into detail about whya nd how her weapon was upgraded when Mein escapes because updating an ancient Teigu seems to be impossible from my perspective. 






OS said:


> the whole "we'd need an army of teigu users" to beat esdeath is moot now i guess. Just need m-muh emotions.
> 
> The authors hard on for mein is ridiculous.



The minute I read that I knew it was bullshit, there's no way in hell that's what night raid or the revolutionary army would have to do to beat her. teigu's are lethal, Akame could kill Esdeath with just one cut. Mine would incinerate Esdeath with a point blank shot. It all depends on how they trick Esdeath or the strength of their will as they fight on death's door.

Anyway, that line about Esdeath was to over hype her and obviously it worked to perfection as fans are enraged right now.


----------



## OS (Oct 21, 2014)

I'm also worried the prime minister is going to do some creepy shit to get with esdeath.

only thinking this because he said he'd need to find a better female to get a better child.


----------



## zenieth (Oct 21, 2014)

Black Knight said:


> - Disregarding the fact no one is being beaten at all.




*Spoiler*: __ 









Mate, where I'm from. This is called Blown the Fuck Out.


----------



## OS (Oct 21, 2014)

> - Disregarding the fact no one is being beaten at all.



so i guess budo didn't fly through a wall, yep.



> The minute I read that I knew it was bullshit, there's no way in hell that's what night raid or the revolutionary army would have to do to beat her. teigu's are lethal, Akame could kill Esdeath with just one cut. Mine would incinerate Esdeath with a point blank shot. It all depends on how they trick Esdeath or the strength of their will as they fight on death's door.
> 
> Anyway, that line about Esdeath was to over hype her and obviously it worked to perfection as fans are enraged right now.



Except esdeath has shown how hard it is to do all that by being stronger and faster than everyone. She can stop time and freeze everyone. So your argument is moot.


----------



## zenieth (Oct 21, 2014)

Also nobody is disregarding Mine's utterly arbitrary ability which conveniently lets the author give it no conceivable ceiling.


----------



## Chad (Oct 21, 2014)

I can understand Pumpkin overpowering Budo's teigu, but what really baffles me is why Budo didn't just dodge the attack. Wasn't Budo fast enough to blitz Incursio?


----------



## Mei Lin (Oct 21, 2014)

Mine should be dead by the next chapter.

Or Leone/Captain

Someone is going to die for sure .


----------



## Black Knight (Oct 21, 2014)

zenieth said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



NO.

Pumpkin: the bigger the pinch the user is in, the stronger its firepower grows.

Esdeath + Budou = HUGE PINCH. Do you understand or I need to explain you in detail? 

And Mine didn't upgrade anything, that's not what the chapter says. It states she made some modifications with Najenda's help so it wouldn't overheat with the first overpowered shot like it happened in the fight with Seryuu.



mizuchi said:


> I can understand Pumpkin overpowering Budo's teigu, but what really baffles me is why Budo didn't just dodge the attack. Wasn't Budo fast enough to blitz Incursio?



Pumpkin's shots are stated to be almost impossible to dodge due to its rapidfire power. And Budou is wearing a heavy armor.


----------



## son_michael (Oct 21, 2014)

Black Knight said:


> NO.
> 
> Pumpkin: the bigger the pinch the user is in, the stronger its firepower grows.
> 
> ...



do you have a link to a translation?


----------



## Rukia (Oct 21, 2014)

Black Knight.  What are you talking about?  This is a horrific chapter by any standard.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 21, 2014)

Nothing but the holiest of holy shits will suffice as my reaction to this chapter


----------



## zenieth (Oct 21, 2014)

Black Knight said:


> NO.
> 
> Pumpkin: the bigger the pinch the user is in, the stronger its firepower grows.
> 
> ...



Oh man, I totally forgot about that second arbitrary ability. Truly the greatest Teigu.

An like how you didn't counter the fact that she clearly shat on Budou despite you asserting otherwise.





> Pumpkin's shots are stated to be almost impossible to dodge due to its rapidfire power. And Budou is wearing a heavy armor.



Almost impossible to dodge?

Crippled kurome was dodging it
Wave was dodging it
Completely nameless fodder from the early chapters was dodging it


----------



## son_michael (Oct 21, 2014)

OS said:


> so i guess budo didn't fly through a wall, yep.



and you think that's enough to kill him? The guy has barely fought, no way in hell he's going to be defeated from that.





> Except esdeath has shown how hard it is to do all that by being stronger and faster than everyone. She can stop time and freeze everyone. So your argument is moot.



Yea? Well we'll see if she's stronger or faster than mine next chapter. The freezing time thing only works for a short time and only works once a day so don't put too much hope in that.


----------



## Black Knight (Oct 21, 2014)

Esdeath also needs some time before she can perform the technique.



son_michael said:


> do you have a link to a translation?



There's none yet, I'm just writing here hat I managed to understand. Also, the author explains through narration panels, among other things, that Mine's teigu, Pumpking is fire based (Jack o' Lantern) and that  Budou got blasted away because his own powerful attack was redirected on him.

But you shoud already know, how many times Pumpkin powered up every time the user was in big trouble.

You are also right about the "10 teigu users" serving as hype for Esdeath herself.


----------



## ~VK~ (Oct 21, 2014)

There is literally no logical excuse for why budou didn't utterly speedblitz mein.


----------



## zenieth (Oct 21, 2014)

son_michael said:


> and you think that's enough to kill him? The guy has barely fought, no way in hell he's going to be defeated from that.



Unless he comes back into that fight.

Complete BFR counts as a win.


----------



## Black Knight (Oct 21, 2014)

Lol at people thinking Budou is out for the count 

Najenda will show you why NR can win this.


----------



## Black Knight (Oct 21, 2014)

I know common sense and reading comprehension aren't this thread's forte overall, but... cmon people.


----------



## zenieth (Oct 21, 2014)

Unless you think the author's going to return this into a two on one (Which he might for more mine riding)

He lost.


----------



## Mei Lin (Oct 21, 2014)

Tatsumi will kill Budou it's written in the stars. This will happen.


----------



## ~VK~ (Oct 21, 2014)

Black Knight said:


> I know common sense isn't this thread's forte overall, but... cmon people.



Instead of acting like a smart ass, try explaining why budou didn't dodge and didn't blitz mein into oblivion.

Just admit that there's some heavy bullshit going around in this chapter.


----------



## scerpers (Oct 21, 2014)

budo was never really shown to be super agile


----------



## Black Knight (Oct 21, 2014)

Vongola King said:


> Instead of acting like a smart ass, try explaining why budou didn't dodge and didn't blitz mein into oblivion.
> 
> Just admit that there's some heavy bullshit going around in this chapter.



How about the fact he got taken by surprise? Someone of his caliber surely wouldn't have expected this would happen. But does it really matter? And you insist he should have dodged that, but can he? I don't think Budou is that fast.

Look, I don't want to lose my time further discussing this shit. You wait for a translation before you judge anything.


----------



## ~VK~ (Oct 21, 2014)

Black Knight said:


> How about the fact he got taken by surprise? Someone of his caliber surely wouldn't have expected this would happen. But does it really matter? And you insist he should have dodged that, but can he? I don't think Budou is that fast.
> 
> Look, I don't want to lose my time further discussing this shit. You wait for a translation before you judge anything.



Taken by surprise? Dude's a trained and disciplined general, if some girl overpowers his attack in front of his very eyes and it's coming right at him, he should have an instinctive reaction of dodging the fucking attack. Not fast enough? Dude completely blitzed a runing away leg power focused incursio and far slower people have dodged pumpkin. Not to mention his teigu is lightning based one of the fastest thing's there is..


----------



## Black Knight (Oct 21, 2014)

Geez... it's no use. I'm losing my time here, so until the next time.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 21, 2014)

You might spin it in the way that this guy protects the capital and 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Mein was shooting something that could overpower one of his stronger attacks in the direction of the audience, i.e. lots of people from the capital. 
In that light, he HAD to take that one? Or something.


----------



## ~VK~ (Oct 21, 2014)

Black Knight said:


> Geez... it's no use. I'm losing my time here, so until the next time.



So acting like a smart ass without an counter argument it is? Okay.


----------



## scerpers (Oct 21, 2014)

budo is a true hero
nr are terrorists


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Oct 21, 2014)

I guess _Yasuo_ would also give budo the rabac treatment.


----------



## Black Knight (Oct 21, 2014)

Zaru said:


> You might spin it in the way that this guy protects the capital and
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Yep, this is what people seem to disregard. He got hit not just with Pumpkin's blast but also his own attack which is more powerful. And yeah, what with the audience behind him, isn't that the man who wants to change the Empire? Start by saving the lives of the citizens you should be protecting.


----------



## son_michael (Oct 21, 2014)

Vongola King said:


> Instead of acting like a smart ass, try explaining why budou didn't dodge and didn't blitz mein into oblivion.
> 
> Just admit that there's some heavy bullshit going around in this chapter.



It's not bullshit at all. Budou probably couldn't move after firing his teigu, think of it like a kamehameha face off. Also he was wearing heavy armor and the blast did overpower his own quickly so the surprise factor definitely comes into play. Your bitching at nothing, really.

The true bull shit will be seeing mine go toe to toe with esdeath matching her speed and agility. but like I said..Esdeath was never going to be as strong as she was hyped to be.


----------



## Black Knight (Oct 21, 2014)

And it's not like Mine is all by herself anyway.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Oct 21, 2014)

Christ, Esdese outsped and blitzed a full powered jump from incurso.
I guess we already know what happens next.
But then again, dat author bias.


----------



## Misaki Yata (Oct 21, 2014)

>Wave beats Syura using nakama power 

PURE SKILLZ

>Tatsumi using incrusio Natsu armor which reacts with his feelings

PURE SKILLZ

>Mine knowing how much a pinch she's in and how much she loves Tatsumi, counteract Budo's move who foolishly went and attacked first. and countering boringdeaths attack.

ASSPULL OMG


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Oct 21, 2014)

Just why in the fuck wouldn't wave completely annihilate shura nakama power or not?


----------



## ~VK~ (Oct 21, 2014)

son_michael said:


> It's not bullshit at all. Budou probably couldn't move after firing his teigu, think of it like a kamehameha face off. Also he was wearing heavy armor and the blast did overpower his own quickly so the surprise factor definitely comes into play. Your bitching at nothing, really.
> 
> The true bull shit will be seeing mine go toe to toe with esdeath matching her speed and agility. but like I said..Esdeath was never going to be as strong as she was hyped to be.


>comparing this to dbz
lol.

Anyway kamehameha uses your body's energy or whatever, but teigu's don't work like that. 
Dude blitzed tatsumi with that armor. The armor was a non-factor.


----------



## OS (Oct 21, 2014)

what's wrong with wave beating shura?


----------



## Misaki Yata (Oct 21, 2014)

>Wave didn't land a single punch
>Needs to grab Syura and hold him still to land a hit
>Syura bodied him
>Wave missed a kick pathetically
>Got bodied
>Nakama flashbacks
>Got up
>Suddenly read his moves(sounds like natsu vs sting and rouge)
>Suddenly lands all these punches where Syura could've blocked inbetween
>Uppercut 
>Victory

Fight was a joke but people are quick to give Mine hate when she uses the nakama card.


----------



## son_michael (Oct 21, 2014)

Vongola King said:


> >comparing this to dbz
> lol.
> 
> Anyway kamehameha uses your body's energy or whatever, but teigu's don't work like that.
> Dude blitzed tatsumi with that armor. The armor was a non-factor.



you mean after Esdeath knocked him out of the sky?

and how do you know how his Teigu works anyway? His teigu seems to fire energy, much like mine's.


----------



## Misaki Yata (Oct 21, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## son_michael (Oct 21, 2014)

Misaki Yata said:


> *Spoiler*: __



why are you showing raws of shelle and Bulat?


----------



## DarkSlayerZero (Oct 21, 2014)

The amount of hate and denial is glorious


----------



## Punk Zebra (Oct 21, 2014)

Rukia said:


> Black Knight.  What are you talking about?  This is a horrific chapter by any standard.



No its not.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Oct 21, 2014)

DarkSlayerZero said:


> The amount of hate and denial is glorious



I know eh?!


----------



## Misaki Yata (Oct 21, 2014)

Everyone was happy when Wave cheesed his way to beat the big bad rapist.

But a little girl wrecking a bodybuilding old hag is a no no.


----------



## LordPerucho (Oct 21, 2014)

I told you guys, DONT underestimate Mine.

Pumpkin is the most haxx Teigu in AGK verse.

This is going like a Bleach fight, so Im not worried.


----------



## Ice Cream (Oct 21, 2014)

OS said:


> I'm also worried the prime minister is going to do some creepy shit to get with esdeath.
> 
> only thinking this because he said he'd need to find a better female to get a better child.




Esdeath seems like too valuable a tool right now for him to mess up.
Maybe later.

For now Leone, Najenda, Akame, or Mine are the best bets.

After reactions from the latest chapter spoilers, got my money on Mine.


----------



## DarkSlayerZero (Oct 21, 2014)

My respect for Mine has certainly gone up.


----------



## LordPerucho (Oct 21, 2014)

Ok I just finished reading the RAW.

Think for a moment, guys, remember YYH the DT Arc when Yusuke sent Toguro flying outside the stadium with a Reigan? This is the samething that happened in AGK.


----------



## zenieth (Oct 21, 2014)

Misaki Yata said:


> >Wave didn't land a single punch
> >Needs to grab Syura and hold him still to land a hit
> >Syura bodied him
> >Wave missed a kick pathetically
> ...



What the fuck kind of skewed bullshit is this?

Syura was clearly the faster of the duo, but wave repeatedly had shown the capacity to intercept his attacks, which is how he got his second blow(not like he snuck in while syura's guard was down and grabbed him, he intercepted and countered)

And each of wave's blows comparatively did a fuck lot more to Syura than syura's ever did to wave. And this was before his flashback.

Syura's sole damaging hit was the two palm attack. Everything else Wave took completely in stride or blocked.

And comparing a small panel of a dead body to nakama power?

Fuck outta here with that generic bullshit.

Come back when you have a legit argument. Cause Wave vs, Syura wasn't anywhere near a one sided beating


----------



## Seraphiel (Oct 21, 2014)

not only did mine already win when she got that sweet tatsumi ass, now she is rekting the empires top general

my little rustle machine can't be this cute


----------



## Arcana (Oct 21, 2014)

Everything going for her right now, you know what that means she's going to get a brutal death.


----------



## LordPerucho (Oct 21, 2014)

Yeah I dont know why are people upset about the upcoming fight, when this chapter felt like a Bleach fight ., Takahiro using some of Kubos old tricks.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 21, 2014)

oh my god the amount of rustled jimmies in the last 10 pages 

i dont like mein at all either and this is obviously objectively bullshit but

>getting mad over it

>chinese cartoon


----------



## zenieth (Oct 21, 2014)

wad, aint you the friend who wanted an ultra ignore?


----------



## DarkSlayerZero (Oct 21, 2014)

LordPerucho said:


> Yeah I dont know why are people upset about the upcoming fight, when this chapter felt like a Bleach fight ., Takahiro using some of Kubos old tricks.



Their least favourite character is being relevant.


----------



## Seraphiel (Oct 21, 2014)

idk who is more mad you guys or the plebs in nnt thread.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 21, 2014)

>She'll be taking the corpse



Oh S-desu


----------



## Seraphiel (Oct 21, 2014)

the only thing I hated was my little tatsumi losing his killer eyes


----------



## Punk Zebra (Oct 21, 2014)

zenieth said:


> What the fuck kind of skewed bullshit is this?
> 
> Syura was clearly the faster of the duo, but wave repeatedly had shown the capacity to intercept his attacks, which is how he got his second blow(not like he snuck in while syura's guard was down and grabbed him, he intercepted and countered)
> 
> ...


----------



## LordPerucho (Oct 21, 2014)

DarkSlayerZero said:


> Their least favourite character is being relevant.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Esdeath will use her hand-to hand skills on Mine, now that she cant use her ice powers. this will be shorter than Mine vs Seryu imo.


----------



## Xiammes (Oct 21, 2014)

This is all Tatsumi's delusion,  Mein is dead and Esdeath is mindbreaking Tatsumi.

10/10 chapter, the levels of mad are astronomical.


----------



## Mei Lin (Oct 21, 2014)

The chapter made people dumb, I can't believe something of the things that has surfaced


----------



## The_Evil (Oct 21, 2014)

Guys what's going o...

>_Sees the raw.
_

What the fuck?! 

I don't know what to say.

_Sigh_... take it way Bardock...

[YOUTUBE]PjAX6VETEc4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## LordPerucho (Oct 21, 2014)

The pages are starting to get translated, the full chapter translated should be out in a couple of hours.


----------



## zenieth (Oct 21, 2014)

"I'M GOING TO SAVE TATSUMI!






































a-a-and I guess lubbock if he's there too I guess."




RIP in piece lubbock


----------



## Zaru (Oct 21, 2014)

Chapter dump thread has finished, the reactions are hilarious.


----------



## zenieth (Oct 21, 2014)

You know, I wonder why is mine front and center when her weapon's a sniper rifle.


----------



## LordPerucho (Oct 21, 2014)

Chapter 53 OUT.


----------



## zenieth (Oct 21, 2014)

jobdou of the jobber guard


----------



## LordPerucho (Oct 21, 2014)

That attack wouldve killed Wave, Budou probably didnt take dmg and will face the rest of NR.

Chapter hinted Esdeath is gonna be the final villain and not the PM.


----------



## The_Evil (Oct 21, 2014)

100 thousand soldiers and 10 Teigu users? Fuck it, just give Mein a prep talk and send her in.


----------



## LordPerucho (Oct 21, 2014)

I know where this is is going.

Budou probably took little dmg, he just got pushed outside the stadium so he will face the rest of NR.

Akame will head to where PM is.

 So its

Esdeath vs Mine

Budou vs Najenda and Leone.

Akame vs Izou


----------



## Chad (Oct 21, 2014)

>Looks forward to being Budo's opponent
>Gets blasted away by Mine

I wonder what Esdeath thinks of Budo now.


----------



## The_Evil (Oct 21, 2014)

Budo image took irreparable damage. He can never go back to his former glory.


----------



## Arcana (Oct 21, 2014)

?The purpose of this spectacle is to show just how much of a threat you and I are. ?
>One of them gets the ring out treatment the moment Mein gets there


----------



## LordPerucho (Oct 21, 2014)

Makes as much sense as pretimeskip Luffy going from getting fodderized by Lucci to being his equal .

Budou is gonna survive an attack that can kill the likes of Armored Wave, and Tatsumi indirectly said he is weaker than Mine.


----------



## convict (Oct 21, 2014)

Wow Budo you deserve a standing ovation for impressively fooling everyone around you, including Esdeath, into thinking you are a badass.

You had me fooled too.


----------



## Mei Lin (Oct 21, 2014)

Lubo would have escaped if he were facing Fraudou


----------



## OS (Oct 21, 2014)

So it was a shit out of shit chapter right? Thank god I have Tokyo ghoul and koe no katachi left.


----------



## LordPerucho (Oct 21, 2014)

Chapter wasnt as bad as I expected, for a moment I thought Budou got turned to dust like Hendricksen but he wasnt.

Esdeath will counter attack in the next chapter, she just need to be close to Mine and wreck her, range attacks wont work vs her.

There still Wave and Kurome in the empire...


----------



## Arcana (Oct 21, 2014)

Mei Lin said:


> Lubo would have escaped if he were facing Fraudou


Can you imagine if Kurome added Lubbock to her collection.


----------



## LordPerucho (Oct 21, 2014)

If Lubbock returns he will a Frankenstein type of monster thanks to Dorothea.


----------



## OS (Oct 21, 2014)

i was expecting esdeath and budou to be like ornstein and smough


----------



## Ice Cream (Oct 21, 2014)

mizuchi said:


> >Looks forward to being Budo's opponent
> >Gets blasted away by Mine
> 
> I wonder what Esdeath thinks of Budo now.




He threatened the prime minister.

The author isn't going to let him go out like this.


----------



## son_michael (Oct 21, 2014)

LordPerucho said:


> Chapter wasnt as bad as I expected, for a moment I thought Budou got turned to dust like Hendricksen but he wasnt.
> 
> Esdeath will counter attack in the next chapter, she just need to be close to Mine and wreck her, range attacks wont work vs her.
> 
> There still Wave and Kurome in the empire...



all the subordinates are in the palace.  Only Esdeath and Budo are there.


The more I read Akame ga Kill the more I hate Esdeath. She's such a servant of evil that she would fight Budo who would try to get rid of the corruption in the palace. She shows disappointment in this chapter because Mine makes Tatsumi make a face that she hasn't seen before. She's a selfish bitch who kills anyone or destroys anything she can't have for herself. Oh and the best part is that she "loves" Tatsumi so much that she wants him to last a long time before dying at the hands of her blade.

There's nothing redeemable about the bitch, she is pure evil incarnate and I can't wait till she dies.


----------



## LordPerucho (Oct 21, 2014)

Ice Cream said:


> He threatened the prime minister.
> 
> The author isn't going to let him go out like this.



Yep, it doesnt make sense both Esdeath and Budou die before Izou, by killing them the Empire turns into full of fodders.



son_michael said:


> all the subordinates are in the palace.  Only Esdeath and Budo are there.
> 
> 
> The more I read Akame ga Kill the more I hate Esdeath. She's such a servant of evil that she would fight Budo who would try to get rid of the corruption in the palace. She shows disappointment in this chapter because Mine makes Tatsumi make a face that she hasn't seen before. She's a selfish bitch who kills anyone or destroys anything she can't have for herself. Oh and the best part is that she "loves" Tatsumi so much that she wants him to last a long time before dying at the hands of her blade.
> ...



She was surprised when she found out a "Pink haired-brat" was Tatsumis GF, Esdeath will die but at the end of the Manga, she is gonna kill Mine resulting in Tatsumi gaining a powerup.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 21, 2014)

also najenda used to use pumpkin


----------



## zenieth (Oct 21, 2014)

That is pretty old news


----------



## LordPerucho (Oct 21, 2014)

wad said:


> also najenda used to use pumpkin



Yep, but she didnt use Pumpkins trump card which resulted in losing an eye, then she got blitzed and lost an arm.

Mine is going all out from the start, used an attack stronger than then one she used vs Seryu and Wave.


----------



## son_michael (Oct 21, 2014)

LordPerucho said:


> Yep, it doesnt make sense both Esdeath and Budou die before Izou, by killing them the Empire turns into full of fodders.
> 
> 
> 
> She was surprised when she found out a "Pink haired-brat" was Tatsumis GF, Esdeath will die but at the end of the Manga, she is gonna kill Mine resulting in Tatsumi gaining a powerup.




Probably but I don't think Mine is going to die in this fight.


----------



## LordPerucho (Oct 21, 2014)

That old lady predicted a tragedy will happen to Mine and Tatsumi.

Mine dies thus giving Tatsumi a powerup(evolved Incursio).


----------



## son_michael (Oct 21, 2014)

LordPerucho said:


> That old lady predicted a tragedy will happen to Mine and Tatsumi.
> 
> Mine dies thus giving Tatsumi a powerup(evolved Incursio).



DA KARA... agreed but not this fight.


----------



## Ice Cream (Oct 21, 2014)

son_michael said:


> Probably but I don't think Mine is going to die in this fight.




Mine just got dat look from Esdeath.




Dat look of knowing a girl with 1/4 your chest size is gettin the love of a man who wants nothing to do with your crazy psychoitc ass.

She's either going to 

A) die 
B) become a plaything for the minister
C) go home with Tatsumi and live happily ever after

and C) isn't this kind of manga.


----------



## LordPerucho (Oct 21, 2014)

Another reason why Mine will die is because she isnt the hero, Akame is. Takahiro teased a future encounter between Akame and Esdeath back in chapter 43 and when she said early in the manga she will be the one killing Esdeath.


----------



## Mei Lin (Oct 21, 2014)

Mine has no story line left, she has to die. Tatsumi need that power up.


----------



## LordPerucho (Oct 21, 2014)

Mines death will also being another of Najenda screw-ups, she almost got everyone killed in the church because she didnt expect Esdeath to be "that" strong.

The Empire will win this war but Budou will pull an Aokiji after the arc is over.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Oct 21, 2014)

LordPerucho said:


> Yep, it doesnt make sense both Esdeath and Budou die before Izou, by killing them the Empire turns into full of fodders.
> 
> 
> 
> She was surprised when she found out a "Pink haired-brat" was Tatsumis GF, Esdeath will die but at the end of the Manga, s*he is gonna kill Mine resulting in Tatsumi gaining a powerup.*


*
*

We haven't seen nothing yet when it comes to Incursio.


----------



## LordPerucho (Oct 21, 2014)

Punk Zebra said:


> [/B]
> 
> We haven't seen nothing yet when it comes to Incursio.



Its already been said Tatsumi has the potential to make Incursio evolve, seeing Mine dying will make him snap after all the stuff he has witnessed. Incursio evolving would mean he has surpassed Bulat.


----------



## LordPerucho (Oct 21, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]tMlKmELIhgY[/YOUTUBE]

Chapter felt better when you listen/watch this.

Replace the female boxers with Mine and Esdeath .


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Oct 21, 2014)

son_michael said:


> all the subordinates are in the palace.  Only Esdeath and Budo are there.
> 
> 
> The more I read Akame ga Kill the more I hate Esdeath. She's such a servant of evil that she would fight Budo who would try to get rid of the corruption in the palace. She shows disappointment in this chapter because Mine makes Tatsumi make a face that she hasn't seen before. She's a selfish bitch who kills anyone or destroys anything she can't have for herself. Oh and the best part is that she "loves" Tatsumi so much that she wants him to last a long time before dying at the hands of her blade.
> ...



Just read the chapter...and as much as I hate to admit it, I think you are right. I can only deny it for so long...but I'm really starting to think this is the case  I'll never truly hate her...but goddamn, she just will not be redeemed ever. Oh well.

As for this chapter...not sure why so many people are getting so butthurt. Pumpkin's trump is OP...this shit is nothing new. Budou clearly isn't dead, and for the "why not dodge it?" crowd: I suppose that since the "pinch" makes the blast more powerful, wouldn't it also make sense to make the beam much much faster?

Night Raid needs to hurry up now though, cuz now that Mein is fight a bloodlusted Esdese (who can still use fuckin time freeze)...she is going to need some backup asap. I personally think either Najenda or Mein will die after everything is said and done. Like others have said, Mein's storyline has kind of run it's course. It sucks (cuz I don't hate Mein like so many people do apparently), but this story just doesn't give people happy endings. Tatsumi will inevitably get a powerup to Incursio after this (for some reason or another)...so if Najenda dies, he will become the leader, and if Mein dies, that will be the catalyst for said powerup (most likely).

So fuckin mad I had to wait a month...for this lol. Oh well, least Tatsumi didn't die...but pretty sure any chance of Tatsumi x Esdese did


----------



## Tenma (Oct 21, 2014)

Mine>>>Najenda + Yasakani no Yanagatama Suusano + Leone + Tataumi


----------



## C_Akutabi (Oct 22, 2014)

I like how Incursio is just tied to the post next to Tatsumi


----------



## son_michael (Oct 22, 2014)

C_Akutabi said:


> I like how Incursio is just tied to the post next to Tatsumi



Budo even mentions that "we even put the teigu right there as well"   it's kind of a lame way of making sure Tatsumi gets incursio when he breaks out but you could also think of it as extra bait to lure out Night raid.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Oct 22, 2014)

son_michael said:


> Budo even mentions that "we even put the teigu right there as well"   it's kind of a lame way of making sure Tatsumi gets incursio when he breaks out but you could also think of it as extra bait to lure out Night raid.



Its a perfect scenario for Mein dies in front of Tatsumi, Tatsumi goes insane which triggers his Teigu to evolve exponentially and then declaring to Esdeath that only death can redeem you. If Mein dies by Esdeath which is highly likely at this point then that would be a nail in the coffin for Tatumi x Esdeath fans.


----------



## DarkSlayerZero (Oct 22, 2014)

son_michael said:


> Budo even mentions that "we even put the teigu right there as well"   it's kind of a lame way of making sure Tatsumi gets incursio when he breaks out but you could also think of it as extra bait to lure out Night raid.



The translated version version has Budo say it's bait for NR.


----------



## Sablés (Oct 22, 2014)

The last 10 pages felt like I was reading Fairy Tail


----------



## Quuon (Oct 22, 2014)

Wow.

I guess I underestimated Mein.


----------



## Misaki Yata (Oct 22, 2014)

zenieth said:


> What the fuck kind of skewed bullshit is this?
> 
> Syura was clearly the faster of the duo, but wave repeatedly had shown the capacity to intercept his attacks, which is how he got his second blow(not like he snuck in while syura's guard was down and grabbed him, he intercepted and countered)



You basically repeat the quote on quote bullshit and twisted it in your own damn words, he missed punch after punch after Syura was aware that he's fighting and only got hit once when Wave held him still.



> And each of wave's blows comparatively did a fuck lot more to Syura than syura's ever did to wave. And this was before his flashback


.

2 punches one was in the face which literally got laughed off then one in the stomach messed him up? a martial artist who can take blows? no effing way the bias for Wave is sickening, in the fight before he had nakama power he got one hit then got bodied.


> Syura's sole damaging hit was the two palm attack. Everything else Wave took completely in stride or blocked.


Syura got two kicks too the back of Waves head the impact and shock to the head would deal massive damage, Syura specialize in taekwondo, he block rapid kicks but ended up taking two full swing kicks to the head.


> And comparing a small panel of a dead body to nakama power?
> 
> Fuck outta here with that generic bullshit.
> 
> Come back when you have a legit argument. Cause Wave vs, Syura wasn't anywhere near a one sided beating



the number of pages mean jack shit, they both used the power of feelings to win/gain the upper hand.

my argument is legit i havethe manga to back me up, all you could provide is a predictable counter with a bunch of butthurt cursing to make it seem you're worth shit.

Doesn't need to be a one sided beating fool maybe you should re read my post before that, as someone said before people on this thread are somewhat dumb which seems to be correct. Nakama feelings has been used before so Mine using it legit.


----------



## Kadu (Oct 22, 2014)

Quuon said:


> Wow.
> 
> I guess I underestimated Mein.



Mein goes off.


----------



## Sablés (Oct 22, 2014)

Chapter really brings home the point about Mein single-handedly killing this series. Jesus Christ.


----------



## zenieth (Oct 22, 2014)

Misaki Yata said:


> You basically repeat the quote on quote bullshit and twisted it in your own damn words, he missed punch after punch after Syura was aware that he's fighting and only got hit once when Wave held him still.



And I admitted Syura was faster, that was blatantly clear. That doesn't mean he was dominating the fight.

And the point still stands that Wave intercepted Syura several times.

Holding him isn't some free shot, cause he had to stop Syura's attack to do it. 
.



> 2 punches one was in the face which literally got laughed off then one in the stomach messed him up? a martial artist who can take blows? no effing way the bias for Wave is sickening, in the fight before he had nakama power he got one hit then got bodied.



Laughed off?

H e pissed as fucked.

and you really want to compare any of Syura's blows, save open palm, to this?



fuck outta here, it was clear Wave was the physically superior one.



> Syura got two kicks too the back of Waves head the impact and shock to the head would deal massive damage, Syura specialize in taekwondo, he block rapid kicks but ended up taking two full swing kicks to the head.



Bullshit, one kick was to the back of his head and all that one did was piss him off. He was already up and blocking several of Syura's kicks despite syura having the freedom to attack him from above. The other was to his kidney and the first to do any reasonable damage




> the number of pages mean jack shit, they both used the power of feelings to win/gain the upper hand.




Fuck no, he remembered what happened to bols' wife and daughter and got more pissed. That's nothing even remotely nakama like.

There's no 

"my feelings for my friends"

No

"Can't protect their smile"

It's a memory of what Syura did and a reminder of what Wave was after.

Revenge



> my argument is legit i havethe manga to back me up, all you could provide is a predictable counter with a bunch of butthurt cursing to make it seem you're worth shit.



You got the manga to do nothing, none of the panels support your theory that he nakamafied. Hell when he makes his come back, kurome doesn't go on a spiel about friendship or being down makes him stronger or better.

Instead she attests to the fact that by Esdeath's measurements he's already got strength (which is pretty fucking clear) mastered.

Which notably contrasts to Budou's assessment.

Syura had skill down but he wasn't there yet.



> Doesn't need to be a one sided beating fool maybe you should re read my post before that, as someone said before people on this thread are somewhat dumb which seems to be correct. Nakama feelings has been used before so Mine using it legit.



Except nothing in the fight your drawing on suggest nakama feelings and certainly nowhere near the insane amount of in story and n narrative wank that this chapter had.


----------



## Darth (Oct 22, 2014)

The tears in this thread are delicious.

Especially Liquid's bitching


----------



## kidgogeta (Oct 22, 2014)

Nothing wrong with Meins power. Shes in the biggest possible pinch you can be in the this verse and she likely only did superficial damage to Budou, who obviously didn't throw his best attack like Mein.
Mein won me over this chapter and I think her death flag is gone. From what I've seen the author likes's his deaths to be not as obvious.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Oct 22, 2014)

Hopefully Mein Kampf dies. Hate that pairing.


----------



## Breadman (Oct 22, 2014)

Okay, crazy thought.

Since Mein is fighting Esdeath right now, will Najenda and co rush into the main estate and come across some sort of revived Lubbock, who's on the enemy's side now? Maybe from Kurome's sword turning him into a puppet, or Dorothea assimilates him by using her alchemy?


----------



## zenieth (Oct 22, 2014)

Kurome can only revive those she personally kills


----------



## Darth (Oct 22, 2014)

Yoshua said:


> Okay, crazy thought.
> 
> Since Mein is fighting Esdeath right now, will Najenda and co rush into the main estate and come across some sort of revived Lubbock, who's on the enemy's side now? Maybe from Kurome's sword turning him into a puppet, or Dorothea assimilates him by using her alchemy?



i doubt they'd leave Mein alone to fight both Esdeath and Budou on her own. 

It's possible one or two of them might have gone to the main estate to find Lubbock, but i'd expect at least one of them to back up Mein somehow.


----------



## Zabuza (Oct 22, 2014)

This story just keeps getting better and better. It has so much potential to become one of the greatest shonens of all time, I just really hope they don't screw it up.


----------



## Darth (Oct 22, 2014)

Tatsumi's face when that sword was going for his heart was great.


----------



## Sablés (Oct 22, 2014)

Darth said:


> The tears in this thread are delicious.
> 
> Especially Liquid's bitching



You've got to be a few cards short of a deck if you don't understand how bad the author just fucked up.


----------



## Seraphiel (Oct 22, 2014)

Darth said:


> Tatsumi's face when that sword was going for his heart was great.



Syuratsumi      :3


----------



## Roman (Oct 22, 2014)

I don't see the problem honestly. Pumpkin's whole premise is that it is stronger when it is in a difficult situation. I don't think it was ever specified whether or not how Mine feels is important as it's not unprecedented that Teigu have wills of their own. Incursio evolved to adapt to Tatsumi when Bulat passed it over to him, for instance, so it's not farfetched that a Teigu changes based on the situation. Pumpkin potentially understood how dangerous Budo and Esdeath are and achieved an appropriate level of power.

Whether or not this means Mine can now kill Esdeath couldn't be more debatable tho. So far, Mine has only managed to incapacitate Budo, and likely not for long, and block Esdeath's attack. Neither of them appear to have used their full strength as yet, whereas this is the strongest attack Pumpkin ever unleashed. All in all, I don't see the asspull.


----------



## Sablés (Oct 22, 2014)

Freedan said:


> I don't see the problem honestly. Pumpkin's whole premise is that it is stronger when it is in a difficult situation. I don't think it was ever specified whether or not how Mine feels is important as it's not unprecedented that Teigu have wills of their own. Incursio evolved to adapt to Tatsumi when Bulat passed it over to him, for instance, so it's not farfetched that a Teigu changes based on the situation. Pumpkin potentially understood how dangerous Budo and Esdeath are and achieved an appropriate level of power.
> 
> Whether or not this means Mine can now kill Esdeath couldn't be more debatable tho. So far, Mine has only managed to incapacitate Budo, and likely not for long, and block Esdeath's attack. Neither of them appear to have used their full strength as yet, whereas this is the strongest attack Pumpkin ever unleashed. All in all, I don't see the asspull.



If this were any other scrub, you'd have a valid point. Cept these are the empires *strongest *duo. Budo having been hyped since the series first began and you don't see the problem with him getting knocked the fuck out by a single blow on grounds of "MUH BOYFRIEND!"?

Weaponizing Power of feelings does not make Mein's bs any less contrived and disgustingly convenient. Not to mention this is someone who can blitz the fuck out of physically empowered Teigu users and Pumpkin has been dodged by comparative fodder. Had she matched Budo, I wouldn't have given a shred of fucks but getting BTFO was utterly humiliating; it's going to be near impossible to take him seriously after this. And apparently, I'm not the only one.



zenieth said:


> jobdou of the jobber guard





mizuchi said:


> >Looks forward to being Budo's opponent
> >Gets blasted away by Mine
> 
> I wonder what Esdeath thinks of Budo now.





The_Evil said:


> Budo image took irreparable damage. He can never go back to his former glory.





Arcana said:


> “The purpose of this spectacle is to show just how much of a threat you and I are. ”
> >One of them gets the ring out treatment the moment Mein gets there





LordPerucho said:


> Makes as much sense as pretimeskip Luffy going from getting fodderized by Lucci to being his equal .
> 
> Budou is gonna survive an attack that can kill the likes of Armored Wave, and Tatsumi indirectly said he is weaker than Mine.





convict said:


> Wow Budo you deserve a standing ovation for impressively fooling everyone around you, including Esdeath, into thinking you are a badass.
> 
> You had me fooled too.


----------



## Roman (Oct 22, 2014)

Liquid said:


> If this were any other scrub, you'd have a valid point. Cept these are the empires *strongest *duo. Budo having been hyped since the series first began and you don't see the problem with him getting knocked the fuck out by a single blow on grounds of "MUH BOYFRIEND!"?



Except we don't actually know if he was knocked out. For all we know, he might've merely been pushed back and will be back on his feet within the first two pages of the next chapter.

Also, any other scrub? At the moment, Mine's Pumpkin has the highest explosive power of all Teigu Night Raid possesses, and varies according to how difficult the situation is. Also as I said, this variation does not necessarily depend on Mine's own feelings, but Pumpkin itself. Mine knows she's in the hardest situation she's ever been in but she's hardly afraid and at the very least doesn't show she feels to be in a pinch. Feelings of love aren't what feed into Pumpkin's power, but feelings of fear due to inherent danger.



Liquid said:


> Weaponizing Power of feelings does not make Mein's bs any less contrived and disgustingly convenient. Not to mention this is someone who can blitz the fuck out of physically empowered Teigu users and Pumpkin has been dodged by comparative fodder. Had she matched Budo, I wouldn't have given a shred of fucks but that getting BTFO was utterly humiliating; it's going to be near impossible to take him seriously after this. And apparently, I'm not the only one.



Like I said, it's fear rather than love that empowers Pumpkin, and Mine doesn't feel afraid, or doesn't show it at any rate. If Pumpkin's power was related to Mine's feelings exclusively, it wouldn't have shown as much power as it did. And it's not convenient because gaining more power through a sense of danger is exactly how Pumpkin works. It's too early to say Mine is a match for both Budo and Esdeath because neither of them appear to have used their full power, while Pumpkin most certainly is.


----------



## Darth (Oct 22, 2014)

Freedan said:


> I don't see the problem honestly. Pumpkin's whole premise is that it is stronger when it is in a difficult situation. I don't think it was ever specified whether or not how Mine feels is important as it's not unprecedented that Teigu have wills of their own. Incursio evolved to adapt to Tatsumi when Bulat passed it over to him, for instance, so it's not farfetched that a Teigu changes based on the situation. Pumpkin potentially understood how dangerous Budo and Esdeath are and achieved an appropriate level of power.
> 
> Whether or not this means Mine can now kill Esdeath couldn't be more debatable tho. So far, Mine has only managed to incapacitate Budo, and likely not for long, and block Esdeath's attack. Neither of them appear to have used their full strength as yet, whereas this is the strongest attack Pumpkin ever unleashed. *All in all, I don't see the asspull*.



You and me both Freedan. I don't quite understand the levels of salt in here lol. Neither Budou nor Esdeath has used any particularly impressive abilities. And this whole situation is clearly intended to make a show to draw out all of the members of Night Raid. It doesn't make sense for Budou and Esdeath to overextend themselves just to take out the first person who shows up and risk being surprise attacked during the process. And as you said, it's not like Mein used an unsurprisingly powerful ability or anything. Pumpkin's ability has been repeated multiple times throughout the manga so this shouldn't come as a surprise...

Haters gonna hate basically.


----------



## Sablés (Oct 22, 2014)

Freedan said:


> Except we don't actually know if he was knocked out. For all we know, he might've merely been pushed back and will be back on his feet within the first two pages of the next chapter.
> 
> Also, any other scrub? At the moment, Mine's Pumpkin has the highest explosive power of all Teigu Night Raid possesses, and varies according to how difficult the situation is. Also as I said, this variation does not necessarily depend on Mine's own feelings, but Pumpkin itself. Mine knows she's in the hardest situation she's ever been in but she's hardly afraid and at the very least doesn't show she feels to be in a pinch. Feelings of love aren't what feed into Pumpkin's power, but feelings of fear due to inherent danger.
> 
> ...



Brah, you are missing the point.

This isn't why it happened or how it occurred. The problem is simply _that it did_. Under no circumstance should Budo have been wiped through a wall by anybody. Budo could get up next chapter chop off the heads of the entire Night Raid group and it wouldn't even begin to save 10% of the face he just lost this chapter.


----------



## Roman (Oct 22, 2014)

Liquid said:


> This isn't why it happened or how it occurred. The problem is simply _that it did_. Under no circumstance should Budo have been wiped through a wall by anybody.



And we don't know if he even was.



Liquid said:


> Budo could get up next chapter chop off the heads of the entire Night Raid group and it wouldn't even begin to save 10% of the face he just lost this chapter.



It would because he simply underestimated Mine (or Pumpkin rather) and was overpowered by an ultra-powered Pumpkin, which should really be expected given he likely didn't use his full power.


----------



## Golden Witch (Oct 22, 2014)

Liquid said:


> Under no circumstance should Budo have been wiped through a wall by anybody





> By anybody





> By anybody



Stopped reading there.Why even bother argueing with this Guy?Clearly doesn't know what the fuck he's saying.


----------



## Garcher (Oct 22, 2014)

Mine should die at this point

if she successfully takes on Esdeath and Budo this manga is really going downhill ...


Esdeath has just to freeze time and she is dead 100% for sure


----------



## Mei Lin (Oct 22, 2014)

Just saw the death of Big tits in Zero, hope Najasho is still alive.


----------



## scerpers (Oct 22, 2014)

zero is irrelevant


----------



## Darth (Oct 22, 2014)

You know, there really should be some Halloween Mein fanart out there.


----------



## Garcher (Oct 22, 2014)

I don't think Esdeath wanted to kill Tatsumi

Think about it, it was actually made obvious

She insisted to be the executor
She insisted on getting his corpse afterwards
She actually mentioned she knows exactly where to hit to actually kill him, implying she knows how to not kill him as well


----------



## Sablés (Oct 22, 2014)

Golden Witch said:


> Stopped reading there.Why even bother argueing with this Guy?Clearly doesn't know what the fuck he's saying.



>Budo's claim to fame being equal to Esdese
>the bitch that stops time for kicks and wrecks army's worth of teigu users
>Gets blown the fuck out by Mein
>rationalized by a convenient weaponization of PoF
>Not pigshitdisgusting writing


I'm done. People clearly don't see jobbing when it literally smacks them in the face and right through a wall.


----------



## Ruse (Oct 22, 2014)

Mine will have such a beautiful death  

The last few pages of this thread tho....


----------



## Darth (Oct 22, 2014)

Aikuro said:


> I don't think Esdeath wanted to kill Tatsumi
> 
> Think about it, it was actually made obvious
> 
> ...


Yeah I thought that as well. She probably intends to fake his death and seal him away in some underground cell where she can tend and care for him "forever". *shudder*


Liquid said:


> I'm done. People clearly don't see jobbing when it literally smacks them in the face and right through a wall.



Oh shut up already.


----------



## Kurou (Oct 22, 2014)

>Cant wait to see chapter
>reads 53





dropped       .


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Oct 22, 2014)

Well, Punpkin was from the start a plot-induced weapon, but I never thought it would be to such extreme lenghts.
She alone just pulled something that the entire NR before minus a few combatants failed against Esdeath alone.

Budou got shafted way too fast. At the very least he should be completely fine after this attack. He's supposed to be Esdeath's equal ffs. And Esdeath is certainly not going to be one-shot by Mein.


----------



## Sablés (Oct 22, 2014)

Darth said:


> Oh shut up already.





> *I'm done*.




Clearly, your dumbass also can't read.


----------



## Darth (Oct 22, 2014)

Liquid said:


> Clearly, your dumbass also can't read.



Clearly you're also a drama queen.


----------



## Morglay (Oct 22, 2014)

I don't think this situation went as Esdeath expected it to. Not the events themselves but Tatsumi's reactions seemed to throw her off big time. I think she was less pissed at Mein being his girlfriend than witnessing Tatsumi's genuine feelings of affection for someone. Some revelation or turning point could be reached with her character.


----------



## LordPerucho (Oct 22, 2014)

Freedan said:


> I don't see the problem honestly. Pumpkin's whole premise is that it is stronger when it is in a difficult situation. I don't think it was ever specified whether or not how Mine feels is important as it's not unprecedented that Teigu have wills of their own. Incursio evolved to adapt to Tatsumi when Bulat passed it over to him, for instance, so it's not farfetched that a Teigu changes based on the situation. Pumpkin potentially understood how dangerous Budo and Esdeath are and achieved an appropriate level of power.
> 
> Whether or not this means Mine can now kill Esdeath couldn't be more debatable tho. So far, Mine has only managed to incapacitate Budo, and likely not for long, and block Esdeath's attack. Neither of them appear to have used their full strength as yet, whereas this is the strongest attack Pumpkin ever unleashed. All in all, I don't see the asspull.



Pumpkin blasts on both Budou and Esdeath couldve killed the likes of armored Wave, Mine is going all out from the start and there is gonna be a point where Pumpkin will stop working.

This fight is somehow unpredictable because the point of making Mine push away Budou is to give her a bit of credibility that she "might" beat Esdeath.



Liquid said:


> If this were any other scrub, you'd have a valid point. Cept these are the empires *strongest *duo. Budo having been hyped since the series first began and you don't see the problem with him getting knocked the fuck out by a single blow on grounds of "MUH BOYFRIEND!"?
> 
> Weaponizing Power of feelings does not make Mein's bs any less contrived and disgustingly convenient. Not to mention this is someone who can blitz the fuck out of physically empowered Teigu users and Pumpkin has been dodged by comparative fodder. Had she matched Budo, I wouldn't have given a shred of fucks but getting BTFO was utterly humiliating; it's going to be near impossible to take him seriously after this. And apparently, I'm not the only one.



Mine pushing away Budou was like pretimeskip Apoo blowing up Kizaru aka one of the strongest Marine soldiers. Budou likely didnt get any dmg.



Darth said:


> You and me both Freedan. I don't quite understand the levels of salt in here lol. Neither Budou nor Esdeath has used any particularly impressive abilities. And this whole situation is clearly intended to make a show to draw out all of the members of Night Raid. It doesn't make sense for Budou and Esdeath to overextend themselves just to take out the first person who shows up and risk being surprise attacked during the process. And as you said, it's not like Mein used an unsurprisingly powerful ability or anything. Pumpkin's ability has been repeated multiple times throughout the manga so this shouldn't come as a surprise...
> 
> Haters gonna hate basically.



Add me as well Darth, Esdeath only used a fodder attack while Mine used one of her strongest attacks. 

There were some people who thought Mine was gonna beat Seryu with no difficulty . Seryu got the upperhand on Mine when she used her martial art skills, and Esdeath casually tossed her to the ground.




ThatBlackGuy said:


> Mine will have such a beautiful death
> 
> The last few pages of this thread tho....



Frozen to death then crushed into pieces.



Grimm said:


> Well, Punpkin was from the start a plot-induced weapon, but I never thought it would be to such extreme lenghts.
> She alone just pulled something that the entire NR before minus a few combatants failed against Esdeath alone.
> 
> Budou got shafted way too fast. At the very least he should be completely fine after this attack. He's supposed to be Esdeath's equal ffs. And Esdeath is certainly not going to be one-shot by Mein.



Esdeath just needs to be close to Mine then wreck her, Mine struggled vs Seryu in hand-to hand combat.



Morglay said:


> I don't think this situation went as Esdeath expected it to. Not the events themselves but Tatsumi's reactions seemed to throw her off big time. I think she was less pissed at Mein being his girlfriend than witnessing Tatsumi's genuine feelings of affection for someone. Some revelation or turning point could be reached with her character.



The last AGK chapter of the year will be released on Christmas week, and a good gift for the fans would be Tatsumi becoming a badass.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Oct 22, 2014)

Jesus Christ,. just because there is an in story explanation for the bad writing doesn't change the fact that it's bad writing.
Stop trying to argue otherwise.


----------



## LordPerucho (Oct 22, 2014)

You havent realized that if Budou dodged Mines attack she wouldve killed innocent people?


----------



## Tapion (Oct 22, 2014)

Read it, I'm okay with it. Guess he wasn't expecting a blast of that caliber, Its likely Budou will come out without a scratch in the next chapter.


----------



## Morglay (Oct 22, 2014)

LordPerucho said:


> You havent realized that if Budou dodged Mines attack she wouldve killed innocent people?



None are innocent! None. Are. INNOCENT! 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Especially not Mine after getting defiled by evil snowmen. Hopefully with tentacles.


----------



## Tapion (Oct 22, 2014)

So, wanna bet if she lives or dies?


----------



## DarkSlayerZero (Oct 22, 2014)

Rica_Patin said:


> Jesus Christ,. just because there is an in story explanation for the bad writing doesn't change the fact that it's bad writing.
> *Stop trying to argue otherwise*.



Stop Whining.


----------



## Justice (Oct 22, 2014)

Damn, who would of thought Mein would create such a shitstorm.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Oct 22, 2014)

Holy shit! The amount of replies in the last two days is astounding, like almost over 150 replies!


----------



## LordPerucho (Oct 22, 2014)

Morglay said:


> None are innocent! None. Are. INNOCENT!
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



I get your point, the crowd is filled with people as twisted as Seryu.



Starraver said:


> So, wanna bet if she lives or dies?



Mine or Esdeath?



Punk Zebra said:


> Holy shit! The amount of replies in the last two days is astounding, like almost over 150 replies!



Poor Lubbock deserves better, he is now half the man he used to be.


----------



## LordPerucho (Oct 22, 2014)

I saw this AGK popularity poll.

Link removed

Mine is more popular than what most people think here.


----------



## son_michael (Oct 22, 2014)

LordPerucho said:


> I saw this AGK popularity poll.
> 
> Link removed
> 
> Mine is more popular than what most people think here.



I'm starting to realize that I really like mine as well, she's cute, she's got attitude and she's a hell of a gunner/fighter. Esdeath has Mine beat in the breast department but mine is a pretty girl and this chapter tatsumi saw with his own eyes why he made the right choice.

best thing about mine though is she's not an evil psychopath.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 22, 2014)

>people still being mad over chinese cartoons

oh god


----------



## Punk Zebra (Oct 22, 2014)

LordPerucho said:


> I saw this AGK popularity poll.
> 
> Link removed
> 
> Mine is more popular than what most people think here.



People lovin dat loli energy.


----------



## Ashi (Oct 22, 2014)

I guess it's pumpkin season 



*bad joke of the day*


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Oct 22, 2014)

LordPerucho said:


> I saw this AGK popularity poll.
> 
> Link removed
> 
> Mine is more popular than what most people think here.



Jesus...Esdese is crushing those results lol. Really surprised Schere is that high though...



Lucia said:


> >Cant wait to see chapter
> >reads 53
> 
> 
> ...



So...see you next month then? 



Aikuro said:


> I don't think Esdeath wanted to kill Tatsumi
> 
> Think about it, it was actually made obvious
> 
> ...



Wow yeah, didn't notice this on the first read-through. Good points actually. As long as Esdese herself doesn't kill Mein...I guess technically there is still a non-zero chance of Esdese x Tatsumi happening 


Was thinking about this earlier today: why is Esdese still so adamant about fighting for the Empire? Like...I thought she supported the strong, and hated the weak? At the beginning of this chapter, it is shown that the Revolutionary army is utterly shitting on empire forces left and right (and gaining massive support within every town it sweeps through). 

The only "strong" fighters that remain on the Empire's side are: remaining members of the Jaegers (though Wave himself doesn't really support the Empire, so I'm not sure if I should even count him), the remaining members of Wild Hunt, Esdese and Budou. Also, lets be realistic here...95% of the strength of the Empire comes from Esdese/Budou (moreso Esdese, because even though they are technically "on par" with each other, I think that is based on the fact that no one seems to know about her Time Freeze abilities which basically trumps everything). 

Esdese should be able to basically choose whatever side is "strong"...because she is the fuckin strongest. Why was she mentally thinking that Budou would be her opponent when his coup happens? Does she know something about the Empire that the audience currently doesn't know? This shit doesn't make any sense...

Also, assuming Tatsumi does in fact get some random godtier upgrade...if he becomes the "strongest" as a result, does that mean (not counting her feelings towards him), Esdese would support the side that he is on?


----------



## LordPerucho (Oct 22, 2014)

> Here are the weekly Blu-ray & CD rankings for October 13th - 19th
> 
> Rank / This week's sales by copies / Cumulative sales / Titles
> 
> ...



Sales looks alright, considering Esdeath aka most popular AGK character wasnt introduced yet.


----------



## Tenma (Oct 22, 2014)

Lel at those people who thought that Budou was as strong or stonger than Esdeath.

It was obvious from the start she was in a league of her own.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Oct 22, 2014)

Anybody notice the dialogue in this chapter was just begging for Mein's death. I can't wait to see Tatsumi's reaction, even though I don't want Mein to die.


----------



## convict (Oct 22, 2014)

^^It's funny you say that because in this very chapter that the author finally put the Budo vs Esdeath shit to rest he also put forth a conflicting message through Esdeath looking forward to facing Budo. Thus he is a significant adversary for her and this implies he is on a similar playing field. It is the author giving mixed signals that many readers picked up on. Your opinion about how obvious she was in a league of her own is further completely annulled seeing how previously Najenda directly stated that Budo and Esdeath were in a league of their own.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Oct 22, 2014)

Did not know that chelsea was so popular.


----------



## Tenma (Oct 23, 2014)

convict said:


> ^^It's funny you say that because in this very chapter that the author finally put the Budo vs Esdeath shit to rest he also put forth a conflicting message through Esdeath looking forward to facing Budo. Thus he is a significant adversary for her and this implies he is on a similar playing field. It is the author giving mixed signals that many readers picked up on. Your opinion about how obvious she was in a league of her own is further completely annulled seeing how previously Najenda directly stated that Budo and Esdeath were in a league of their own.



Well, Budo got his butt handed to him while Esdeath is more than likely going to defeat Mine, and still hasn't been touched.

Esdeath clearly looks forward to fighting Budou as he's the next strongest after her but I am sure she is confident in her victory. While Najenda clearly holds Budou in high regard its clear she considers Esdeath far and away the biggest threat despite Esdeath being lower ranked, what with the '10 Teigu users and 50 000 soldiers' thing.


----------



## convict (Oct 23, 2014)

I actually agree that this chapter pretty solidly shows us Esdeath's superiority.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Oct 23, 2014)

convict said:


> I actually agree that this chapter pretty solidly shows us Esdeath's superiority.



Pretty sure her fuckin solo'n all of Night Raid all those chapters ago showed her superiority...


----------



## Roman (Oct 23, 2014)

I don't really get why people are still saying Esdeath is significantly stronger than Budo. To put things into context, neither of them anticipated that Mine would be as powerful as she is in this chapter, but when she attacked Budo, it gave Esdeath a much better idea of what she was up against and was able to meet her accordingly. If the attack hit Esdeath first, I don't doubt Budo would've adjusted based on what he saw. Not that it would mean Esdeath would be defeated. No matter who Mine struck first, I think both of them would've come out of it relatively unscathed.


----------



## Mei Lin (Oct 23, 2014)

Fraudos first blast gts easily overpowered by Mein

Esdeaths first attack gets block by Mein but barely.


You tell me how is she not stronger.


----------



## Roman (Oct 23, 2014)

Mei Lin said:


> Fraudos first blast gts easily overpowered by Mein
> 
> Esdeaths first attack gets block by Mein but barely.
> 
> ...



Because Budo may not have used the same amount of power as Esdeath given he didn't expect Mine's blast to be that strong. It's written all over his face. That gave Esdeath the chance to see what she was up against. I already said it in the post you're responding to. Why are you asking me to explain it again?


----------



## Golden Witch (Oct 23, 2014)

LordPerucho said:


> Sales looks alright, considering Esdeath aka most popular AGK character wasnt introduced yet.



Wait for the sales for the next episodes.Kurome Battle to the Seryu fight.Best selling one Mangawise.

And yeah, expecting the sales to go up once Esdeath is introduced.





Freedan said:


> Because Budo may not have used the same amount of power as Esdeath given he didn't expect Mine's blast to be that strong. It's written all over his face. That gave Esdeath the chance to see what she was up against. I already said it in the post you're responding to. Why are you asking me to explain it again?



Doesn't seem unusual for Budo either seeing he goes on and on about his Duty.
Then threatens to execute Syura but only goes out to punch him as punishment.


And I don't see that much of an issue in regards to the Blast he made.
Could for all we know also just mean he's more powerful in a physical sense.
Hence one-shotting Tatsumi by hitting him.
I don't think those Pistons are just for show to create a Lightning Blast.


----------



## Markness (Oct 23, 2014)

I caught up with this manga a while back and it's now one of my new favorites. 

Mein just keeps getting more awesome with each battle she's in. She pulled a Yusuke Urameshi on Budo and countered the barrage of ice spears from Esdeath. Even though she may die, she's still giving it her all.


----------



## convict (Oct 23, 2014)

SkitZoFrenic said:


> Pretty sure her fuckin solo'n all of Night Raid all those chapters ago showed her superiority...



No because Night Raid was said to be far inferior to both Budo and Esdeath by Najenda. Asides from Bulat of course but he got taken out long ago.


----------



## LordPerucho (Oct 23, 2014)

Golden Witch said:


> Wait for the sales for the next episodes.Kurome Battle to the Seryu fight.Best selling one Mangawise.
> 
> And yeah, expecting the sales to go up once Esdeath is introduced.





> Preliminary DVD & Blu-ray Sales Rankings for Summer 2014 (First Volumes)
> *1.　21,130　Free!: Eternal Summer
> *2.　14,878　Gekkan Shoujo Nozaki-kun
> *3.　14,660　Persona 4 The Golden Animation
> ...



For the first part that had NR battling Villains of the week, its decent, did better than ZNT, Rail Wars, Ao Haru Ride, and a bit below Sailor Moon. 





convict said:


> No because Night Raid was said to be far inferior to both Budo and Esdeath by Najenda. Asides from Bulat of course but he got taken out long ago.



Besides Mine the rest of NR members(except Najenda) will get a powerup, I can see Leone sneaking from behind to attack Esdeath and she will keep up to her speed-wise because she adjusted to her speed(like when she was able to adjust to that dead generals speed).

Esdeath vs Mine is a very unpredictable fight, Mine pushing away Budou is to make the fans buy she has a chance in defeating Esdeath.


----------



## LordPerucho (Oct 23, 2014)

BTW I heard there is another AGK spinoff with Scheele still alive and Tatsumi and Akame having an adopted daughter.

edit: Found the link


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Oct 23, 2014)

convict said:


> No because Night Raid was said to be far inferior to both Budo and Esdeath by Najenda. Asides from Bulat of course but he got taken out long ago.



Ok...then why would this chapter show Esdese's superiority moreso than that exactly? If anything, by your logic...it shows she is weaker because she didn't simply just rapestomp Mein.



LordPerucho said:


> BTW I heard there is another AGK spinoff with Scheele still alive and Tatsumi and Akame having an adopted daughter.
> 
> edit: Found the link



That was...interesting?


----------



## Markness (Oct 24, 2014)

LordPerucho said:


> BTW I heard there is another AGK spinoff with Scheele still alive and Tatsumi and Akame having an adopted daughter.
> 
> edit: Found the link



Well, that was something else. The adopted daughter, Nea, looks a little like she's out of it.


----------



## son_michael (Oct 24, 2014)

LordPerucho said:


> BTW I heard there is another AGK spinoff with Scheele still alive and Tatsumi and Akame having an adopted daughter.
> 
> edit: Found the link



is that a running series? Can't believe Tatsumi and Akame are dating


----------



## convict (Oct 24, 2014)

> Ok...then why would this chapter show Esdese's superiority moreso than that exactly? If anything, by your logic...it shows she is weaker because she didn't simply just rapestomp Mein.



Because Budo didn't just get stopped, he got blasted away by an attack that was weaker than the one which stopped Esdeath (Mein said as much).


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Oct 24, 2014)

convict said:


> Because Budo didn't just get stopped, he got blasted away *by an attack that was weaker than the one which stopped Esdeath (Mein said as much)*.



Genuinely curious...where/when was this stated?


----------



## convict (Oct 24, 2014)

Sorry it was the author who stated it, not Mein but that even further helps my point. 

"Before an absolute Field of Death (Esdeath's attack) the likes of which she had never faced before Pumpkin's power increased to levels no one had ever witnessed before"


----------



## ~Greed~ (Oct 24, 2014)

Whelp, mein is so freaking screwed. She's pretty much a dead man walking .


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Oct 24, 2014)

convict said:


> Sorry it was the author who stated it, not Mein but that even further helps my point.
> 
> "Before an absolute Field of Death (Esdeath's attack) the likes of which she had never faced before Pumpkin's power increased to levels no one had ever witnessed before"



The way that I understood that line...was that Pumpkin's power "increased to levels no one had ever witnessed before" as a result of being in a fight against both Esdese and Budou. The pinch from being matched up against both of them caused it to reach such levels...not that it reached those levels immediately after Esdese's attack.





> "Entering the Imperial Execution Ground by herself, her opponents: Great General Budou, and the Empire's Strongest, Esdese...and her provoking of Esdese...before an absolute field of death the likes of which she never faced, Pumpkin's energy increased to levels no one had ever witnessed before."


To me, this implies that ALL of those events are what caused the massive power increase...not simply Esdese (though I do agree she is much stronger than Budou, this doesn't indicate to me that this particular situation was what caused her to be deemed stronger than Budou)


----------



## convict (Oct 24, 2014)

Yes, Esdeath's attack was part of what contributed to the power up whereas Budo's attack wasn't mentioned at all, thus facing Esdeath's attack made it gain more significant power and it was stronger than Budo's.

Bizarre to me how you don't think this chapter caused her to be deemed stronger when it was made so obvious whereas before there was nothing overt and comparing them side by side like this.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Oct 24, 2014)

I'm not saying this chapter didn't somewhat show her as being superior...I simply believe her fight against NR was thing that showcased her true power: Time Freeze. It was glaringly obvious at that point that no matter how hyped Budou was...he could never match Esdese in terms of strength simply because of how broken that ability is. In this chapter, she: A) Didn't get blasted away and temporarily disabled like Budou...and B) Used her Ice Shard attack. That's it. No real true showcase of power...unlike previously, where she revealed the most broken Trump Card in the series (even moreso than Pumpkin).


----------



## Zaru (Oct 24, 2014)

Meanwhile in an alternate universe, Tatsumi and Akame have an adoptive daughter.


----------



## Elite (Oct 24, 2014)

This manga has one of the lamest main characters I've ever seen. It's no surprise he is so low on the popularity polls.


----------



## The_Evil (Oct 24, 2014)

Zaru said:


> Meanwhile in an alternate universe, Tatsumi and Akame have an adoptive daughter.



Wtf? Where did that come from?


----------



## son_michael (Oct 24, 2014)

The_Evil said:


> Wtf? Where did that come from?



from here    I wanna read this chapter...


----------



## DarkSlayerZero (Oct 24, 2014)

Just re-read this part.


----------



## Golden Witch (Oct 24, 2014)

No one addressing that the female Revolutionary Spy Lubbock saved looks totally like Tatsumi in this chapter?
They look like freaking twins, except she has freckles.


----------



## Garcher (Oct 24, 2014)

DarkSlayerZero said:


> Just re-read this part.



I love Kurome X Wave


----------



## The_Evil (Oct 24, 2014)

son_michael said:


> from here    I wanna read this chapter...



Yeah, but is it some kind of omake or what?


----------



## Zaru (Oct 24, 2014)

The_Evil said:


> Yeah, but is it some kind of omake or what?



Not canon for sure, so I guess you can call it that.


----------



## The_Evil (Oct 24, 2014)

Zaru said:


> Not canon for sure, so I guess you can call it that.



Ah okay. I'm still really confused about what it's supposed to be and where it came out.


----------



## Summoner (Oct 25, 2014)

Does anyone know if the Prime Minister is actually strong or is he just a figurehead?

Could he actually be the final villain?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 25, 2014)

he is in possession of "the ultimate teigu" so he'd probably be a beast if he used it


----------



## Zaru (Oct 25, 2014)

It's probably some strange broken ability Teigu rather than a physical one.


----------



## Misaki Yata (Oct 25, 2014)

DarkSlayerZero said:


> Just re-read this part.



he probably won't hit it before she dies.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Oct 26, 2014)

son_michael said:


> I highly doubt the author is going to make it so anti climatic where she just blitzes mine and wins. Mine is going to keep up with her and shoot from a distance, only way Esdeath closes the gap is if Night raid gets there to help mine. *If mine really is going to die in this battle then it's sure as hell not gonna be easily.*



Pretty sure we all thought the same about Rabac too  But considering she is the author's favorite...I'm inclined to agree with you.


----------



## Larcher (Oct 26, 2014)

I feel happy for Tatsumi and Mine finding a new turn on this chapter.


----------



## LordPerucho (Oct 27, 2014)

I didnt know there was a side chapter called Kill the Blackness(Chapter 1.5).

Ch 8 is on batoto


----------



## TeenRyu (Oct 28, 2014)

So that side story with the blind girl.. My feels got punched in the face.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Oct 28, 2014)

Wow...this chapter made me really miss the early days of AkG. Schere and Braht alive...man. Even though I'm watching the anime, I guess I forgot how much of a badass Schere really was. I wish the days of all of Night Raid still being alive could have lasted longer (or even indefinitely)  Oh well...


----------



## Garcher (Oct 28, 2014)

That extra chapter reminded me of all the good characters that died so far while shitty Mine keeps on surviving


----------



## Larcher (Oct 28, 2014)

With Lubo dying I'm starting to get the feeling that by the time Akame ga Kiru ends Tatsumi and Akame will be the only ones left alive. Everyone else will have died... even Leonne.


----------



## Golden Witch (Oct 28, 2014)

Quite certain even Tatsumi is gonna die at the end, making Akame the sole survivor.The revolution succeeding but at the cost of her having lost everyone, even unable to have kept her promise to Tatsumi with "I'll always come save you".


----------



## Black Knight (Oct 28, 2014)

Golden Witch said:


> Quite certain even Tatsumi is gonna die at the end, making Akame the sole survivor.The revolution succeeding but at the cost of her having lost everyone, even unable to have kept her promise to Tatsumi with "I'll always come save you".



I dunno about that. Would make for quite a sad ending if that were to happen, befitting of this story.

But if we go by chapter 33.5, implications tell Akame won't be the only survivor. While it would be something unusual to have only one from the main cast make it out alive in the end, I still think someone else will survive too.

But hey, I'm not athe author and I surely can't predict this manga, so I'm just going to keep enjoying this ride till the end.


----------



## Misaki Yata (Oct 28, 2014)

Aikuro said:


> shitty Mine keeps on surviving



the irony  .


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 28, 2014)

ur all wrong u nerds tatsumi is definitely gonna die tho but the main thing will be it ending with akame killing kurome

its pretty obvious too since thats the angle he focused on, the dynamics between the two in AgK0


----------



## son_michael (Oct 28, 2014)

LordPerucho said:


> I didnt know there was a side chapter called Kill the Blackness(Chapter 1.5).
> 
> Link removed



So Nea actually appears in the main series, pretty cool.


----------



## Larcher (Oct 28, 2014)

wad said:


> ur all wrong u nerds tatsumi is definitely gonna die tho but the main thing will be it ending with akame killing kurome
> 
> its pretty obvious too since thats the angle he focused on, the dynamics between the two in AgK0



I'll rephrase that, that's the most who'll be left alive at the end. I can see Tatsumi dying by the end, leaving Akame on her own and by then, Leone and Mine would've been long-gone so they'll fall in love for about 1 minute before Tatsumi dies. This manga has the making of one of the most depressing series of all time if it carries on with this malicious theme.


----------



## Black Knight (Oct 28, 2014)

The main cast (Akame, Tatsumi and Mine) will keep surviving till the end. Once the final battle starts all the bets are off.


----------



## Golden Witch (Oct 28, 2014)

Well, I guess those 3 can be considered as the Main Protagonist.I think it was you as well Black Knight who pointed out like the first color page or something featured them.
Standard procedure in Manga I believe.Characters featured in the 1st Spread or Color Pafe are always the Main ones.


----------



## Black Knight (Oct 28, 2014)

You mean this one, right?



Yeah, that and the fact more casualties can't be afforded before the final battle. We're still far from that point.


----------



## Larcher (Oct 28, 2014)

I don't consider Mine main cast, she was arguably the least relevant among the raid until the stunt she pulled-off with Tatsumi which I feel has been done because it'll add more drama to her death. 
(what seems to be soon IMO)


----------



## Black Knight (Oct 28, 2014)

The least relevant? What manga have you been reading? She's got the most character development out of all the members of Night Raid.


----------



## Larcher (Oct 28, 2014)

Black Knight said:


> The least relevant? What manga have you been reading? She's got the most character development out of all the members of Night Raid.



My perspective not yours, I didn't really realise her much until Tatsumi swooped-in as her Knight in shining armour, saving her from Seryu. Which also got to me a bit, as that girl really interested me. To be honest, the only person who enticed me more is Esdese.


----------



## Black Knight (Oct 28, 2014)

Ah, ok then.


----------



## Golden Witch (Oct 28, 2014)

So upon re-reading it.You think it's possible that Mine won't die but will share a similar fate as Najenda?
Ending up receiving a permanent injury.

Just finding it interesting, cause this is the 2nd time Esdeath faces Pumpkin, and we know how that ended the 1st time.Najenda losing her eye and arm.
And incase you haven't noticed:
Mine also had her right arm injured in this story as well, against Seryu (who broke it per Coro) and after the Kurome battle.

It's even a similar situation with how the Revolutionary Army is on the Move just like years ago.


----------



## Black Knight (Oct 28, 2014)

Now you mention it, is like Takahiro has been building up to a new rivalry between Mine and Esdeath all this time. Previously when Mine and Akame were honing up their skills fighting each other, Akame commented on how motivated Mine seemed. Mine replied back flat out telling Akame is the fact Tatsumi is being threatened by the strongest in the Empire what fires her up. 

Honestly, I like the sound of that.


----------



## Golden Witch (Oct 28, 2014)

And that would also be a good time for Najenda to die, seeing she said herself she won't survive for long.
And she DOES support Tatsumi and Mine as a couple, even encouraging Mine to confess.

So....
Najenda to die, Esdeath loses her year long rival, but in turn, Mine steps up taking her place (Not as Boss) but as the sworn enemy, rival or whichever.
And we already know she seems to hold Mine in regard.Her having Pumpkin could also become symbolic if she'd inherit or succeeds the rival position.

However, like I implied, that requires Najendas death which shouldn't be too far off.


----------



## Larcher (Oct 28, 2014)

It's just, I don't see what else will happen fighting Esdese. One thing I'm sure of, though is that another of the night raid will pass during this current battle.


----------



## Larcher (Oct 28, 2014)

Golden Witch said:


> And that would also be a good time for Najenda to die, seeing she said herself she won't survive for long.
> And she DOES support Tatsumi and Mine as a couple, even encouraging Mine to confess.
> 
> So....
> ...



Couldn't that be Leone, though? She'd fit the role a lot better being the oldest, most experienced member among the group if Najenda died. And Mine already had that with kind of vengeance angle wit Schere.


----------



## Black Knight (Oct 28, 2014)

Leone isn't one to assume command and take responsibilities, she has proved it many times


----------



## LordPerucho (Oct 28, 2014)

She pretty much said she is a garbage collector .

The rest of NR will show up to save Tatsumi, It might look like an asspull but Najenda probably has a bomb hidden in her mechanic arm and might try to kill herself along with Esdeath.

Hope we get more side-chapters(especially for the likes of Bols, Bulat, Lubbock imo).


----------



## Black Knight (Oct 28, 2014)

The last thing I need now is a side chapter focusing on Chelsea. Not after watching the latest episode of the anime...

Najenda definitely has something up her sleeve. Else she wouldn't show herself so confident.


----------



## Larcher (Oct 28, 2014)

I'm weary about starting the anime.

Simple reason, censorship. I swear it's getting even worst in anime.


----------



## Black Knight (Oct 28, 2014)

Is really tame compared to other adaptations. The amount of edit that is put depends solely on the studio.


----------



## Larcher (Oct 28, 2014)

Censoring in general, needs to fucking stop. The main thing that put me off graphic manga getting anime was watching Kiwaguro/Gokkuku no Brynhildr.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Oct 28, 2014)

If Najenda goes, Akame will take her place. 


I would like it if Tatsumi took her place though.


----------



## Black Knight (Oct 28, 2014)

While Akame is definitely more responsible than Leone, I don't think she's fit for the role. Moreover, she's NR's most skilled and deadliest member.


----------



## Larcher (Oct 28, 2014)

Or there could be know leader that'll make everything amusingly dysfunctional.


----------



## Golden Witch (Oct 28, 2014)

Black Knight said:


> The last thing I need now is a side chapter focusing on Chelsea. Not after watching the latest episode of the anime...
> 
> Najenda definitely has something up her sleeve. Else she wouldn't show herself so confident.



Anime made me reread AgK Zero.
As many thought, it certainly does seem as if Chelsea killed Natala or gave him a fatal injury.

Especially when I go at it Logic-wise.

Chelsea's group sent to take out the Imperial Assassins - AgK:Z
Chelsea's team was annihilated - AgK 

Natala was an Assassin - AgK:Z
Natala is dead - AgK

Natala was part of Kurome's group - AgK:Z

Doesn't sound farfetched at all to say the following:
Chelsea took out Natala.
And seeing her reaction towards Bols: Kurome took out Chelsea's team perhaps as revenge.

You know what would be awesome?
Remember Kurome's in Person Debut?
I know they're too many, but it would have been amazing if that pile of corpses Kurome was sitting on was Chelsea's Team.
Then again, Najenda did mention the local team was eliminated......
Need to find a page, cause if Najenda mentioned that shortly after Kurome was shown, then holy shit Takahiro.


----------



## son_michael (Oct 28, 2014)

Himalarcher said:


> Censoring in general, needs to fucking stop. The main thing that put me off graphic manga getting anime was watching Kiwaguro/Gokkuku no Brynhildr.



Akame ga kill barely has any censoring issues. It's kind of amazing what they get away with compared to other anime.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Oct 28, 2014)

son_michael said:


> Akame ga kill barely has any censoring issues. It's kind of amazing what they get away with compared to other anime.



Yeah I was super surprised when I saw Chelsea's head on the pike. Thought for SURE that was going to get horribly censored (given how much absurd censorship there was and is on Tokyo Ghoul and TerraFormars respectively).


----------



## Punk Zebra (Oct 28, 2014)

Meanwhile millions of kids or teenagers play uncensored murder simulators.


----------



## son_michael (Oct 28, 2014)

Punk Zebra said:


> Meanwhile millions of kids or teenagers play uncensored murder simulators.



Not in Japan


----------



## Misaki Yata (Oct 29, 2014)

​


----------



## Garcher (Oct 29, 2014)

^  Plot twist: Tatsumi is the new son of PM 

the parallels


----------



## Morglay (Oct 29, 2014)

Trying to look like a badass in a sweater vest... He looks as in his element as Brian Cox surrounded by swimming sea pigs.


----------



## Black Knight (Oct 29, 2014)

Yeah, not buying that shit.


----------



## Golden Witch (Oct 29, 2014)

son_michael said:


> Akame ga kill barely has any censoring issues. It's kind of amazing what they get away with compared to other anime.



Yeah, and the stuff that gets censored is at least understandable.
EG: Mother getting raped in front of her daughter, Pregnant Woman having her stomach ripped open (not seen, but it's what happened).


I'm really interested in what they're gonna do with Esdeath mangling Leone though.

EDIT:
As for the Tatsumi-Syura stuff:
I think it is legit, but more like Tatsumi becoming Syura's opposite.
Both are guys with enormous Pride.
Except, Syura only held Pride towards himself, Tatsumi cause of his comrades.
That's why Syura freaks out whenever his Pride is hurt, Tatsumi laughs Esdeath in the face to show the Pride of Night Raid.

There is also the thing with Comrades.
Syura holds no value towards comradeship and friendship.Hence literally giving 0 fucks about Enshin and Champ dying despite Dorothea noting he seemed close to them or something.Even Cosmina's state, he thing he cared was if she turns out retarded or not.
Tatsumi has fully integrated into Night Raid.Created genuine bonds with everyone that won't be broken by anyone (except for Death naturally).They blindly trust each other.

Tatsumi is fighting for Night Raid and that with such Pride such as that even when about to be put down by Esdeath doesn't break his Will.
Syura was just all about himself, what Tatsumi values he has no regard for and in reverse.


At least that's how I see it.I'm no good at explaining such things, but it's obvious to me how they are like Mirror Opposite in terms of values.


----------



## Misaki Yata (Oct 29, 2014)

Aikuro said:


> ^  Plot twist: Tatsumi is the new son of PM
> 
> the parallels





Morglay said:


> Trying to look like a badass in a sweater vest... He looks as in his element as Brian Cox surrounded by swimming sea pigs.





Black Knight said:


> Yeah, not buying that shit.







Golden Witch said:


> Yeah, and the stuff that gets censored is at least understandable.
> EG: Mother getting raped in front of her daughter, Pregnant Woman having her stomach ripped open (not seen, but it's what happened).
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Golden Witch (Oct 29, 2014)

Also, does anyone remember Kurome taking her snacks again after the deal with Chelsea?

Like, since then have we been shown her eating them?
Currently playing with the thought her worsening state may have to do with her quitting them, for Wave.
Remember, her and Wave being shown eating actual sweets together in Chapter 39 I think it was.
And in Chapter 50 she especially made clear the cake she got is drug free as well, followed by the flashback where she was coughing up blood saying it happens a lot recently.

So yeah, could it be she quit them?


----------



## Garcher (Oct 29, 2014)

I don't think so

as far as I remember she was very afraid of being too weak and getting killed because of that by the Empire, therefore it makes no sense she quit on them. 

It is very plausible her health gets worse and worse *because* she is taking the drugs


----------



## LordPerucho (Oct 29, 2014)

Golden Witch said:


> Yeah, and the stuff that gets censored is at least understandable.
> EG: Mother getting raped in front of her daughter, Pregnant Woman having her stomach ripped open (not seen, but it's what happened).
> 
> 
> I'm really interested in what they're gonna do with Esdeath mangling Leone though.


They would do like in the manga(black screen/panel), with blood splattered.




son_michael said:


> I highly doubt the author is going to make it so anti climatic where she just blitzes mine and wins. Mine is going to keep up with her and shoot from a distance, only way Esdeath closes the gap is if Night raid gets there to help mine. If mine really is going to die in this battle then it's sure as hell not gonna be easily.



She wont just blitz Mine and win, she will torture her in the worst possible way, worse than when she torture Leone. This will cause Tatsumi to rage and get a powerup.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Oct 29, 2014)

son_michael said:


> Not in Japan



I know, I'm talking censoring in general.


----------



## son_michael (Oct 29, 2014)

LordPerucho said:


> She wont just blitz Mine and win, she will torture her in the worst possible way, worse than when she torture Leone. This will cause Tatsumi to rage and get a powerup.




No I doubt that very much, najenda has a plan and Night raid will make sure everybody escapes.


----------



## Vespy89 (Nov 6, 2014)

This series is great i hope Mein doesn't die when they try and rescue Tatsumi.


----------



## LordPerucho (Nov 6, 2014)

son_michael said:


> No I doubt that very much, najenda has a plan and Night raid will make sure everybody escapes.



Again, the last time Najenda had a plan she almost got everyone one of NR getting killed by Esdeath and Wave.

In the next 2 weeks we get Chapter 54, which ironically will fall the same day as the anime airs the first fight vs Esdeath.


----------



## Black Knight (Nov 6, 2014)

I'm afraid you fail to understand how Incursio works exactly. Because is not in the way you are implying.

And mind you, Najenda's plans aren't to be taken lightly. If there's something I can see is this being her last mission as the boss of NR, and Lubbock's sudden death kinda pretty much hints at that. However, I doubt she's going to die.


----------



## LordPerucho (Nov 6, 2014)

Once she find out Lubbock got chopped she will attempt to sacrifice herself for NR because 1) She wont live any longer due to wasting so much energy reviving Susano, and 2) to join Lubbock in heaven.

Mine wont die, she is one of Takahiros favorites..BUUUUUUT, Pumpkin will be destroyed, Pumpkin is the most haxx Teigu we know so far, its the best to get rid of it.

Hope we get to see more organic teigus besides Coro and Susanno.


----------



## Hack Snyder (Nov 6, 2014)

Anyone know when the next chapter comes out? The releases seem kinda random at times.


----------



## LordPerucho (Nov 6, 2014)

November 22.


----------



## Vespy89 (Nov 6, 2014)

What chapter is Mine's confession to tatsumi?


----------



## LordPerucho (Nov 6, 2014)

45 iirc, thats where i feel the anime will stop as well.


----------



## Vespy89 (Nov 6, 2014)

I can't wait to see it get animated


----------



## Crimson Cloak (Nov 6, 2014)

Vespy89 said:


> What chapter is Mine's confession to tatsumi?



I think chapter 45.  The previous one leads into it though.

Edit: Beaten.


----------



## Vespy89 (Nov 6, 2014)

Do you all think this series will have a happy ending? cause i kinda doubt it.


----------



## DarkSlayerZero (Nov 6, 2014)

I want my boy Wave to be happy.


----------



## Vespy89 (Nov 6, 2014)

I hope some of them do i just want that fat gluten of a prime minister to go down.


----------



## Fujita (Nov 6, 2014)

Yeah, we want our ending to be gluten free


----------



## Vespy89 (Nov 6, 2014)

Is it wrong of me to want Tatsumi to end up with Esdeath? thats kinda cruel i know.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Nov 6, 2014)

You know what? My happy ending is Leone getting off scott free.


----------



## Vespy89 (Nov 7, 2014)

I hope Mine makes it out of this ok going against Budo and Esdeath even with back up is a tall order.


----------



## Shinryu (Nov 7, 2014)

PIS at Mein being able to match Budo or Esdeath.Pumpkin gets stronger in pinchs or danger but woudlnt that mean Mein would have be scared out of her mind and unable to think clearly if she is in this much of a pinch.Also Mein is too calm to be considered in a pinch,she feels no danger because of love so Pumpkin's power should actually be weaker than when she fought Seryu since it only corresponds to her feelings of danger or basicly fear.Mein should be completely petrified and unable to even do anything besides run for her life or just shoot Pumpkin via reflex and thats all because the danger she would be feeling is basically the equivalent of watching an EF5 tornado 3 miles away barrel towards your house.

Tatsumi would start screaming like a bitch the moment Esdeath went full hannibal on his ass.Bluffing to try and rustle Esdeath.

Mein is so doomed its not even funny.

NR is so stupid they risk their life for Tatsumi knowing this would destroy their entire organization since Budo and Esdeath are there.Lets see what PIS is gonna make NR live this time.Maybe Najenda will finally die and only Leone,Akame and Tatsumi will be left

Esdeath gives no shit about the empire she just wants war and knows keeping the empire a shithole will mean more war.

We all know Esdeath wants to rape Tatsumi and probably will kidnap him and lock him down in a nice dark room when she jumps on his dick anytime she feels like it.A Yuno Gasai so to speak.


----------



## Roman (Nov 7, 2014)

Shinryu said:


> PIS at Mein being able to match Budo or Esdeath.Pumpkin gets stronger in pinchs or danger but woudlnt that mean Mein would have be scared out of her mind and unable to think clearly if she is in this much of a pinch.



That's why it's more likely that Teigu themselves have their own will and potentially their own consciousness which is separate from their owners. Said consciousness may also be purely instinctual rather than sentient. This is showcased with Incursio's evolution when it changed ownership from Bulat to Tatsumi. Pumpkin determines the level of danger on its own, independent of Mine's feelings. Being in a difficult situation and being afraid can be mutually exclusive. You can be in a difficult situation but still maintain composure.


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 7, 2014)

I doubt it ends on 45....

Episode 19 covers 2 chapters again to 38 I believe.
So we have 5 Episodes left.There is no way it ends at 45 unless the battle with Esdeath is gonna be dragged out.
Then again, perhaps they intend to give a full fledged fight between her and susanoo.


----------



## Shinryu (Nov 7, 2014)

Freedan said:


> That's why it's more likely that Teigu themselves have their own will and potentially their own consciousness which is separate from their owners. Said consciousness may also be purely instinctual rather than sentient. This is showcased with Incursio's evolution when it changed ownership from Bulat to Tatsumi. Pumpkin determines the level of danger on its own, independent of Mine's feelings. Being in a difficult situation and being afraid can be mutually exclusive. You can be in a difficult situation but still maintain composure.



A weapon that becomes stronger in danger that has nothing to do with the user's mental state.Whoever designed Pumpkin is a genius,thats one amazing weapon to use as it can basically defeat anything since the worse a situation gets the more dangerous it becomes.

I wonder if Mein saw a planet hurdling towards Earth would Pumpkin be able to nuke the planet into smithereens due to that kinda situation being "SUPER MEGA ULTRA APOCALYSE DANGER!!!"


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 7, 2014)

Well, Mine DID note Seryu's explosion was nothing compared to what the things Najenda encountered when she was wielding Pumpkin.


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 7, 2014)

Only surprise is Chelsea.


----------



## LordPerucho (Nov 7, 2014)

I didnt know she was that popular with the japanese fans, Takahiro fucked up by killing her....


----------



## Vespy89 (Nov 7, 2014)

November 22nd will be a very interesting day indeed


----------



## Mr Hayk (Nov 7, 2014)

> I didnt know she was that popular with the japanese fans, Takahiro fucked up by killing her....


Not only in japan. I know alot of ppl who like her. And funnily enough she's the only character that i become attached to, despite the fact she was there only for a few chapters. Don't know why.


----------



## Misaki Yata (Nov 7, 2014)

I've seen Budo anime drawings(where they have a full body image with 2 facial images) so i think it'll stop the chapter budo appears.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Nov 8, 2014)

Mr Hayk said:


> Not only in japan. I know alot of ppl who like her. And funnily enough she's the only character that i become attached to, despite the fact she was there only for a few chapters. Don't know why.



Yeah, it didn't really hit me until I saw her die in the anime, but...I really really miss Chelsea, but I'm not specifically sure why. 

Like, she was a cool chick who could 1-shot a lot of enemies...she constantly gave Mein shit which was always fun...and...I'm not sure what else? Maybe it was just the fact that she was slowly becoming a "real" member of Night Raid, only to have her quickly taken away. To be honest...I would have shipped Chelsea x Tatsumi (well, after Esdese x Tatsumi of course) assuming she lived longer.

Oh well...


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 8, 2014)

Chelsea re-awakened my taste for Lollipops.

Just had two today.


----------



## LordPerucho (Nov 8, 2014)

Mr Hayk said:


> Not only in japan. I know alot of ppl who like her. And funnily enough she's the only character that i become attached to, despite the fact she was there only for a few chapters. Don't know why.



She was very cute, and she was the only true assassin in the team besides Akame. 



Vespy89 said:


> I hope Mine makes it out of this ok going against Budo and Esdeath even with back up is a tall order.



Mine is one of the main characters and Tatsumis favorite character, she will survive but Pumpkin will get destroyed.



Shinryu said:


> PIS at Mein being able to match Budo or Esdeath.Pumpkin gets stronger in pinchs or danger but woudlnt that mean Mein would have be scared out of her mind and unable to think clearly if she is in this much of a pinch.Also Mein is too calm to be considered in a pinch,she feels no danger because of love so Pumpkin's power should actually be weaker than when she fought Seryu since it only corresponds to her feelings of danger or basicly fear.Mein should be completely petrified and unable to even do anything besides run for her life or just shoot Pumpkin via reflex and thats all because the danger she would be feeling is basically the equivalent of watching an EF5 tornado 3 miles away barrel towards your house.
> 
> Tatsumi would start screaming like a bitch the moment Esdeath went full hannibal on his ass.Bluffing to try and rustle Esdeath.
> 
> ...



Or more like Mine was scared in the inside, thats why they say Pumpkins blast was at its strongest point, and it matched an attack Esdeath used on fodder and couldnt kill him.

Tatsumi gave up thats why he said he wanted to laugh at death before dying. 

I still believe Najendas plan will consist in her attempting to kill herself along with Esdeath(maybe she has a bomb hidden in her mechanical arm or something like Netero Rose bomb from Hunter x Hunter). If Budou comes back I expect him to turn on Esdeath because he knows if she is dead then it will be a piece of cake killing the Prime Minister.


----------



## LordPerucho (Nov 9, 2014)

Hmm now the AGK anime is gonna have an alternative ending which means Susanno wont die...


----------



## AlbaMeira (Nov 9, 2014)

_Just saw Akame Ga Kill Episode 19 they pretty much mangled up The Cathedral battle to speed up Wild Hunt's appearance. ( See the next episode preview. ) On one side I am happy at this. But on the other side I'm a little bummed they didn't stick to the story. Regarding Borick's Demise amongst other things. Literally Borick ran away to Horimaka and got taken out just as quick as he did. I.E A filler death._


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 9, 2014)

Not that I blame them.
No amount of censoring allows that shit to air.


----------



## LordPerucho (Nov 9, 2014)

Its like Yugioh, the amount of brutality AGK has later is what YGO had pre duel monsters, and it never got popular before the 2nd anime came out.


----------



## Vespy89 (Nov 9, 2014)

I like series like this brutal and gory and no character is safe except for Esdeath and Akame but thats just my opinion.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Nov 9, 2014)

LordPerucho said:


> Its like Yugioh, the amount of brutality AGK has later is what YGO had pre duel monsters, and it never got popular before the 2nd anime came out.



LOLWUT?
The early volumes of Yu-Gi-Oh certainly were edgy, but it was not anywhere close to the brutality both shown and implied in Akame Ga Kill.
Have you even read the series?


----------



## LordPerucho (Nov 9, 2014)

YGO had creepy amount of mindfuck(The Kaiba brothers got mindfucked twice) and sick deaths like Bandit Kid being killed by his own hand turned into a gun, a guy being set on fire, another imaging getting hung then falls into the darkness.

AGK had rape mostly due to PedoClown, Esdeath torture scenes that werent included in the anime.

Ive read both series.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Nov 9, 2014)

LordPerucho said:


> YGO had creepy amount of mindfuck(The Kaiba brothers got mindfucked twice) and sick deaths like Bandit Kid being killed by his own hand turned into a gun, a guy being set on fire, another imaging getting hung then falls into the darkness.
> 
> AGK had rape mostly due to PedoClown, Esdeath torture scenes that werent included in the anime.
> 
> Ive read both series.



I can name countless series more graphic, dark, or disturbing than Yu-Gi-Oh. As I said, it's edgy, but you are vastly overrating its edginess. 
You need to read more manga.


----------



## LordPerucho (Nov 9, 2014)

I dont read that much of horror mangas.

Back on topic, there is a slightly chance we get to see the Esdeath fight that happened in the church during Tatsumis execution(anime speaking).

Some fans are fearing we might get to see the manga ending soon, but if so then Takahiro shouldve already announced we are in the final arc.

There is still so much stuff to reveal:
The amount of Teigu that havent been revealed yet.(We need to see at least 3 more organic Teigus imo)
The Lost country(which can be like HxH Dark Continent/OP New World)
The so called Revolutionary stars(there were 3 and one of them uses Extase)
More information about the Danger Beasts. They can also serve as tools for NR to get stronger if there is a timeskip...
Background info about the PM, we need to know about his past.
Kings past, how did he become king?


----------



## Rax (Nov 9, 2014)

When's the next chapter?


----------



## LordPerucho (Nov 9, 2014)

November 22, less than 2 weeks.


----------



## Vespy89 (Nov 9, 2014)

I don't think this is the final arc still so many unanswered questions.


----------



## Rax (Nov 9, 2014)

Looks like I got a lot of up and coming chapters then


----------



## Rica_Patin (Nov 9, 2014)

Vespy89 said:


> I don't think this is the final arc still so many unanswered questions.



I never said it was the final arc, I'm just saying that I think the series is well past the half-way point.


----------



## LordPerucho (Nov 9, 2014)

The end of the Organization arc like half way point of the series.

I re-read Chapter 51, and the part when Tatsumi kicked Dorothea, Suzuka and Shura was because Incursio responded to Tatsumis feelings.

Its a clear hint Tatsumi is getting a powerup, If Mine dies or thinks she died like how Naruto thought Hinata got killed by Pain, Incursio will respond to Tatsumis rage, maybe he posses him and turns back to his original Danger Beast form.


----------



## Vespy89 (Nov 9, 2014)

Oh i totally agree they could always get new members for night raid who knows maybe Wave will defect?


----------



## Punk Zebra (Nov 9, 2014)

I took a look at the anime and all I got to say is trash....utter trash. The characters don't look like the manga and some of the voices for the characters don't sound right and they already skipped a few things. Who ever did Shingeki No Kyojin should have done the anime, that is how you do it.



Vespy89 said:


> Oh i totally agree they could always get new members for night raid who knows maybe Wave will defect?



I don't think they will get new members or rather I don't want them too.


----------



## LordPerucho (Nov 10, 2014)

White Fox is the poorest anime studio in Japan, 

The only voice that doesnt sound right is Tatsumis imo.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Nov 10, 2014)

LordPerucho said:


> White Fox is the poorest anime studio in Japan,
> 
> The only voice that doesnt sound right is Tatsumis imo.



A-1 is far FAR worse.
You're just butthurt because they expectedly went an anime original route for the end.


----------



## LordPerucho (Nov 10, 2014)

If I was butthurt I wouldve dropped the anime, I wont drop it, I will continue watching it until the end.

We get it, you hate A-1.


----------



## Flagrance (Nov 11, 2014)

Rica_Patin said:


> A-1 is far FAR worse.
> You're just butthurt because they expectedly went an anime original route for the end.



Well I'm curious so I'm just gonna ask, is there a reason you dislike A-1 so much?


----------



## Rica_Patin (Nov 12, 2014)

Flagrance said:


> Well I'm curious so I'm just gonna ask, is there a reason you dislike A-1 so much?



Magi is the biggest offender.
Overall though, all of their adaptation are either wholly mediocre or straight up bad.


----------



## Tempproxy (Nov 12, 2014)

Wait just to get things right? Should I read the manga as opposed to getting my fix from the anime? I personally love the anime (easily my favourite this year). I have heard rumours that the anime is doing it's own thing so should I jump ship?


----------



## Rica_Patin (Nov 12, 2014)

Tempproxy said:


> Wait just to get things right? Should I read the manga as opposed to getting my fix from the anime? I personally love the anime (easily my favourite this year). I have heard rumours that the anime is doing it's own thing so should I jump ship?



I personally thought the anime was perfectly fine up until it went anime original. Some people just weren't expecting it to go anime original, despite it being painfully obvious from the beginning due to it being two cour, the manga being an ongoing monthly, and how the anime has been selling terribly since the beginning.


----------



## Flagrance (Nov 12, 2014)

Rica_Patin said:


> Magi is the biggest offender.
> Overall though, all of their adaptation are either wholly mediocre or straight up bad.



Oh, so nothing wrong with the animation or art?


----------



## LordPerucho (Nov 12, 2014)

With Magi, Season 1 had an alternative ending, and it sucked because they ruined Alibabas character.

Back on topic, Chapter will be out next saturday, a remainder for everyone.

I want to see Tatsumi get a powerup and stops being a weakling.

If he reacted like this when he was let know Lubbock died.
Chapter 39 part II
Chapter 39 part II

I cant imagine how will react once he sees Mine being killed by Esdeath.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Nov 12, 2014)

Flagrance said:


> Oh, so nothing wrong with the animation or art?



The animation and art had a lot of problems as well, I remember countless "QUALITY" meme gifs all around /a/ back during the time it was airing.



LordPerucho said:


> With Magi, Season 1 had an alternative ending, and it sucked because they ruined Alibabas character.
> 
> Back on topic, Chapter will be out next saturday, a remainder for everyone.
> 
> ...



The anime original ending and the rapeage of Alibaba's character aren't even the beginning of the problems with Magi's adaptation. If those were all you were capable of recognizing, then you just must not be good at watching anime.


----------



## Flagrance (Nov 12, 2014)

Care to share a few? Or lead me in the direction where I can find them? Sorry just dealing with some scrubs that worship A-1.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Nov 12, 2014)

Flagrance said:


> Care to share a few? Or lead me in the direction where I can find them? Sorry just dealing with some scrubs that worship A-1.



Well they crammed around 130 chapters into 26 episodes, skipped/rushed through entire chapters which resulted in lost character development and world building. Many of the scenes that were very funny or emotional in the manga were also lost in the adaptation due to the poor direction and overall poor quality.
The only thing the series had going for it was the music and the openings, everything else was pretty abysmal.
The production values were raised in the second season so the animation and art gaffes weren't as bad/noticeable (with a few exceptions in the later episodes of season 2), and not as much was skipped/rushed through (although there still was a bit) but the poor direction still stood out and ruined a lot of it.
I could go on and on about this, but I've already gone into detail about this many times before on this forum and I'd rather not have to write it all out again.

Also, here's one. Don't feel like scouring through Google for more.


----------



## Flagrance (Nov 12, 2014)

Wow that is laughable....I need to find some more of those images. What exactly did you look up? 

Seriously thanks for this. Glad to have someone with your knowledge around.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Nov 12, 2014)

Flagrance said:


> Wow that is laughable....I need to find some more of those images. What exactly did you look up?
> 
> Seriously thanks for this. Glad to have someone with your knowledge around.



For sure. Most people here hate me because I'm admittedly a bit of an arrogant ass, but I do have taste, and I do know my shit.


And I just googled "Magi bad animation". 
I'm sure if you asked about it on /a/ though people could provide you with a ton.


----------



## LordPerucho (Nov 13, 2014)

They also didnt start with chapter 1, I wonder if the reason why because of the amount of Ecchi.

The AGK anime also excluded little details from the manga, like the reason why Wave joined the navy.


----------



## DarkSlayerZero (Nov 13, 2014)

I highly doubt Mine is going to die.


----------



## Hack Snyder (Nov 13, 2014)

Does anyone know when we can expect some leaks for the new chapter?


----------



## Xiammes (Nov 13, 2014)

Persecuted said:


> Does anyone know when we can expect some leaks for the new chapter?



Ten or so days from now.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Nov 13, 2014)

LordPerucho said:


> With Magi, Season 1 had an alternative ending, and it sucked because they ruined Alibabas character.
> 
> Back on topic, Chapter will be out next saturday, a remainder for everyone.
> 
> ...



Awwwwwwwh! God please. I can not wait to see his reaction.


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 14, 2014)

Guess who undergoes no torture but gets teleported into space and is killed by dropping down to Earth from there next episode.


----------



## Roman (Nov 14, 2014)

I bet Esdeath will also die in some very BS manner by the end of the anime series now. And it was going so well until recently too


----------



## DeathScream (Nov 14, 2014)

maybe not, Popularity is the best plot shield


----------



## Roman (Nov 14, 2014)

Ok, so maybe she'll join NR to get with Tatsumi. Going way out of character with no rhyme or reason.


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 14, 2014)

DeathScream said:


> maybe not, Popularity is the best plot shield



Not really.Chelsea placed 2nd in the Popularity Poll, only one coming even remotely close to Esdeath.


----------



## Roman (Nov 14, 2014)

Golden Witch said:


> Not really.Chelsea placed 2nd in the Popularity Poll, only one coming even remotely close to Esdeath.



While this is true, up until then the anime was still more or less close to the manga. Now not really, and it seems like the studio's aiming for an anime-only ending, so plot shield could be a thing.


----------



## DarkSlayerZero (Nov 14, 2014)

It was nice knowing you Lu.


----------



## LordPerucho (Nov 14, 2014)

At least its better than having your balls crushed and sliced like salami.


----------



## Mei Lin (Nov 14, 2014)

This is dumb, atleast Mine  will die faster now in the anime.


----------



## LordPerucho (Nov 15, 2014)

Episode 20: Lubbock dies, Tatsumi gets captured.

Episode 21: Tatsumi meets Esdeath again, tells her she is going out with another girl, sentenced to death.

Episode 22: The final fight begins.


----------



## Zabuza (Nov 16, 2014)

Freedan said:


> Ok, so maybe she'll join NR to get with Tatsumi. Going way out of character with no rhyme or reason.



This is also what I think that will happen. She will probably and likely join NR very soon.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 16, 2014)

She is not joining Night Raid.  The writer has made that very clear guys.


----------



## Mei Lin (Nov 16, 2014)

She is going to die by Tatsumi's hands.

Tatsumi want a hug. She fell for it.  *Stabs* anime plot/


----------



## Rukia (Nov 16, 2014)

That would be awful.  So maybe I should expect it?


----------



## LordPerucho (Nov 16, 2014)

Man this episode kinda confirms Mine will die on Chapter 54. Lubbock death was better in the anime than in the manga.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Nov 16, 2014)

LordPerucho said:


> Man this episode kinda confirms Mine will die on Chapter 54. Lubbock death was better in the anime than in the manga.



Mine will be missed.

I just hope it won't be one of those deaths that stay in mind if you know what I mean.


----------



## Mei Lin (Nov 16, 2014)

atleast One of Budo/Mine/Esdeath/Leonne/Najenda will bit the dust in 2 chapters, take your picks.


----------



## LordPerucho (Nov 16, 2014)

I still have Lubbock anime death in my mind, the poor guy got his balls spiked,and Tatsumis witnessed it.

The anime also showed Budou using lighting techniques, which we havent seen yet in the manga. I also expect Budou to get out of the hole..


Ep. 21: Kill the Despair (絶望を斬る)
Ep. 22: Kill the Little Sister (妹を斬る)
Ep. 23: Kill the Emperor (皇帝を斬る)

Suu is dying next week, the week after its Kurome turn and then the PMs.


----------



## DarkSlayerZero (Nov 16, 2014)

LordPerucho said:


> *Man this episode kinda confirms Mine will die on Chapter 54*. Lubbock death was better in the anime than in the manga.



How exactly?


----------



## LordPerucho (Nov 16, 2014)

If Budou uses the same lighting speed he used in the anime, he can easily get out of that hole then wreck Mine.

I kinda feel bad for you because Wave got completely screwed in the anime, and is only know for jobbing.


----------



## DarkSlayerZero (Nov 16, 2014)

LordPerucho said:


> If Budou uses the same lighting speed he used in the anime, he can easily get out of that hole then wreck Mine.
> 
> I kinda feel bad for you because Wave got completely screwed in the anime, and is only know for jobbing.



Yea. Wave got screwed badly.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 16, 2014)

How exactly are we using the anime as a basis for confirming future manga events?


----------



## Rukia (Nov 16, 2014)

Najenda dying next makes the most sense tbh.


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 16, 2014)

Next episode is called Kill the Despair.
Susanoo is bound to be next, and Leone getting mangled only to be saved by Lub-oh wait.


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 16, 2014)

wad said:


> How exactly are we using the anime as a basis for confirming future manga events?



Cause Takahiro is working on it.


----------



## DarkSlayerZero (Nov 16, 2014)

Golden Witch said:


> Cause Takahiro is working on it.



any proof on that? I may have missed it during the credits.


----------



## LordPerucho (Nov 16, 2014)

Golden Witch said:


> Cause Takahiro is working on it.



This



Golden Witch said:


> Next episode is called Kill the Despair.
> Susanoo is bound to be next, and Leone getting mangled only to be saved by Lub-oh wait.



Yeah, thats why todays episode raised a huge deathflag on Leone, she might even die in next weeks chapter if Mine doesnt die.

Besides Wave, WhiteFox also completely screwed up Run, what is the guy gonna do with no White Hunt?

Akame killing a crippled Kurome will mean NOTHING.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 16, 2014)

kishimoto worked on the naruto anime too

doesnt mean shit really


----------



## LordPerucho (Nov 16, 2014)

Mashima worked on the FT anime(currently being in charge of current filler arc), and its canon(according to him).

A-1 gave us NNT manga spoilers in Escanor being a vampire, OP anime gave u what are gonna be the EOS fights featuring the M3.

I have the feeling everyone but Akame will die in the anime, as for the manga. I expect more survivors.


----------



## Mei Lin (Nov 16, 2014)

I have nobody left to cheer for except for Esdeath .


----------



## LordPerucho (Nov 17, 2014)

I dont know if this is true, but I heard rumors the White Hunt Arc caused a huge drop in the manga sales.


----------



## DarkSlayerZero (Nov 18, 2014)

Takahiro is the scenario director


----------



## Black Knight (Nov 18, 2014)

LordPerucho said:


> I dont know if this is true, but I heard rumors the White Hunt Arc caused a huge drop in the manga sales.



Did it cause a drop in sales when Esdeath oredered her army to violate that town? Or when those three girls got enslaved and abused to death (because let's be honest, that was as bad as what happened to Bols family). Sales must not be that bad when the author is also working on the prequel.

Let rumors stay only rumors.


----------



## DarkSlayerZero (Nov 19, 2014)

AGK:Zero Chapter 12


----------



## son_michael (Nov 19, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Well, Taeko didn't last long....


----------



## Mei Lin (Nov 19, 2014)

She was dead the moment she try something on Akame.


----------



## Zaru (Nov 19, 2014)

That's one huge side chapter. I wonder if he's doing more of those to stretch out the time until the current timeline's story ends.


----------



## LordPerucho (Nov 19, 2014)

Im thinking Gensei is probably related to Izou(he is Izous dead). And the chapter has hinted Tatsumi becoming a devil(goes berserk if Esdeath kills Mine).


----------



## DarkSlayerZero (Nov 19, 2014)

LordPerucho said:


> Im thinking Gensei is probably related to Izou(he is Izous dead). And the chapter has hinted Tatsumi becoming a devil(goes berserk if Esdeath kills Mine).



I didn't get that vibe.


----------



## son_michael (Nov 19, 2014)

LordPerucho said:


> And the chapter has hinted Tatsumi becoming a devil(goes berserk if Esdeath kills Mine).



Sounds like your projecting your own desires on a completely unrelated side story. 


so did this take the place of the chapter that was supposed to come out this Saturday? Or are we still getting the normal chapter?


----------



## LordPerucho (Nov 19, 2014)

Most side stories are connected to the main story, NNT is a good example.

This chapter came out the same month the Scheele chapter got released.


----------



## son_michael (Nov 19, 2014)

Thank Goodness, the manga has me in suspense, can't wait to see what happens.


----------



## Mei Lin (Nov 19, 2014)

The continuations of side chapters PRETTY MUCH sealed Leonne's fate.

I want to see Chelseas and Lubbo's too.

Plot already decided.
Chelsea about how her old team was massacred
Lubbo how he fall in love with Nadjenda


----------



## Punk Zebra (Nov 19, 2014)

Mei Lin said:


> The continuations of side chapters PRETTY MUCH *sealed Leonne's fate*.
> 
> I want to see Chelseas and Lubbo's too.



You mean in death?


----------



## Mei Lin (Nov 19, 2014)

Punk Zebra said:


> You mean in death?



We haven't seen her past at all.....she has no story linking  her to anybody.......it's probably curtains for her coming pretty soon. (We will get to see her story in side chapters)

'if two users of Teigu were to fight each other, one of them is guaranteed to die'

Leonne,Mine,Nadjenda,Budo,Esdeath one or more will bit the dust within 2 chapters.

Just let it not be Esdeath


----------



## Punk Zebra (Nov 19, 2014)

Mei Lin said:


> We haven't seen her past at all.....she has no story linking  her to anybody.......it's probably curtains for her coming pretty soon. (We will get to see her story in side chapters)
> 
> 'if two users of Teigu were to fight each other, one of them is guaranteed to die'
> 
> ...



So you no like Leone?


----------



## DarkSlayerZero (Nov 19, 2014)

Screw Esdeath, I wouldn't be bothered if she died.


----------



## son_michael (Nov 19, 2014)

DarkSlayerZero said:


> Screw Esdeath, I wouldn't be bothered if she died.



indeed, she is evil incarnate.


----------



## Black Knight (Nov 20, 2014)

And yet there are users who still will try to justify everything she does. For God's sake people, when it comes to the treatment the weak she's no different than Syura. Karma is going to hit Esdeath hard when the time comes.


----------



## Mei Lin (Nov 20, 2014)

Punk Zebra said:


> So you no like Leone?



Leonne strikes me as somebody who does nothing for the manga. Even in the side last chapter this week, she couldn't handle that old guy  1 on 1.

My birthday is next week, I want  Leonne or Budo's corpse as present Takahiro.


----------



## Roman (Nov 20, 2014)

Mei Lin said:


> Leonne strikes me as somebody who does nothing for the manga. Even in the side last chapter this week, she couldn't handle that old guy  1 on 1.



Yeah. What else was weird is that Tatsumi was able to overpower him without any Teigu while Leone couldn't. That was just my impression tho.



Mei Lin said:


> My birthday is next week, I want  Leonne or Budo's corpse as present Takahiro.



toplel


----------



## Punk Zebra (Nov 20, 2014)

Mei Lin said:


> Leonne strikes me as somebody who does nothing for the manga. Even in the side last chapter this week, she couldn't handle that old guy  1 on 1.
> 
> My birthday is next week, I want  Leonne or Budo's corpse as present Takahiro.


----------



## Black Knight (Nov 20, 2014)

Mei Lin said:


> Leonne strikes me as somebody who does nothing for the manga. Even in the side last chapter this week, she couldn't handle that old guy  1 on 1.
> 
> My birthday is next week, I want  Leonne or Budo's corpse as present Takahiro.


----------



## Mei Lin (Nov 20, 2014)

lulz


----------



## LordPerucho (Nov 20, 2014)

Budou will pull an Aokiji after the arc is over.

Esdease chances of dying are 50%, it depends if Takahiro really wants to end the manga soon.

Mines are very high, the reason she pushed away Budou besides Pumpkin being haxx was to build her up and make you believe she "might" defeat Esdease, in reality she is gonna be a plot-devise for Tatsumi to powerup.

Tatsumi isnt gonna be a weakling for ever, for a protagonist it makes no sense.

Once Tatsumi goes berserk, I wonder who will be the first guy to get owned(in order to hype him), Im going with Wave(most humiliated character in AGK).


----------



## Chad (Nov 21, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _raws_


----------



## Chad (Nov 21, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 21, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Esdeath confirmed she wanted to fake Tatsumi's death.


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 21, 2014)

SHIEEET.

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## OS (Nov 21, 2014)

the spoilers on 4chan are op


----------



## OS (Nov 21, 2014)

literally best girl

*Spoiler*: __ 



[/IMG]


----------



## Roman (Nov 21, 2014)

Incursio evolved once again 

Take that Grand Chariot


----------



## Chad (Nov 21, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 








baffled




*Spoiler*: __ 








ssj god


----------



## OS (Nov 21, 2014)

so what i got from the raws is that the author quit writing and is going to follow mashimas formula


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 21, 2014)

OS said:


> so what i got from the raws is that the author quit writing and is going to follow mashimas formula



Not this Idiocy again.


----------



## zenieth (Nov 21, 2014)

>cover has leone and Akame

We're not actually getting them this chapter are we?

inb4 they're just back to be killed off


----------



## OS (Nov 21, 2014)

Golden Witch said:


> Not this Idiocy again.



Did you read what happened?



*Spoiler*: __ 



His armor adapted to time stop. You can't honestly go against that.


----------



## OS (Nov 21, 2014)

zenieth said:


> >cover has leone and Akame
> 
> We're not actually getting them this chapter are we?
> 
> inb4 they're just back to be killed off




*Spoiler*: __ 



they're in the chapter.


----------



## OS (Nov 21, 2014)

look who's back


----------



## Roman (Nov 21, 2014)

OS said:


> Did you read what happened?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And how do you relegate that to mashima-level writing? There's a perfectly sensible in-verse explanation for what's happening. Mashima relies on random ass-pulls and nakama power ups that typically can't be explained logically. Incursio's evolution can be explained. It was explained right from the beginning that its greatest strength is its adaptability. You may not like it per se, but it's not random and nonsensical.


----------



## OS (Nov 21, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



IT ADAPTED TO TIME STOP ARE YOU SERIOUSLY DEFENDING THAT?


----------



## Roman (Nov 21, 2014)

OS said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> IT ADAPTED TO TIME STOP ARE YOU SERIOUSLY DEFENDING THAT?



Yes because


*Spoiler*: __ 



It's not so much a time-stopping ability as it is an ability that effectively freezes everyone in Esdeath's direct vicinity in place. It's a similar concept to carbon freezing in Star Wars e.g. Han Solo frozen in carbonite. If it was a legitimate skill which affected space time, Incursio probably never could've handled that. This isn't the case, and we also can't exactly quantify how far evolution of any species can go, especially in a fictional universe.

And like I said, it's not random. It's not an asspull. There's a perfectly reasonable in-verse explanation for what's happening. Comparing it to Mashima is unfair when FT is riddled with asspulls and random nakama powerups.


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 21, 2014)

OS said:


> Did you read what happened?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Apparently you didn't.


*Spoiler*: __ 



That it's not Time stop, she literally freezes everything with Ice with Esdeath commenting Incursio adapted to the Ice Environment.


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 21, 2014)

Golden Witch said:


> Apparently you didn't.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Which is why it's called Mahapadma.


*Spoiler*: __ 




Buddhist Ice Hell where people suffer from the extreme cold environment for an immeasurable timespan.

She doesn't stop time literally, the environment is frozen by sheer cold.


----------



## zenieth (Nov 21, 2014)

I swear Leone better not have just comeback to be randomly killed off cause they needed a not plot important death.

Cause that'd be the epitome of lazy


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 21, 2014)

Freedan said:


> Yes because
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 






Not at all.
Esdeath fucking comments on Incursio's Ability to adapt to the extreme cold environment when he broke Mahapadma.
It's literally just a Cold/Ice Freeze on extreme level.


----------



## Roman (Nov 21, 2014)

Golden Witch said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



What do you mean by not at all? That it's not an ability that freezes everyone? Because we both basically said the same thing (that it is an ability that freezes everyone).


----------



## Sablés (Nov 21, 2014)

Didn't some people predict this shit would happen from the anime?


----------



## Zaru (Nov 21, 2014)

It's funny how 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Incursio's evolution was retconned between magazine and volume release before, yet now it's doing it again


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 21, 2014)

Freedan said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> What do you mean by not at all? That it's not an ability that freezes everyone? Because we both basically said the same thing (that it is an ability that freezes everyone).




*Spoiler*: __ 



That it's not an Asspull, I mean.



One can even make out the uhm...what is called in English?
Freeze Clouds?Freeze Steam?


----------



## Roman (Nov 21, 2014)

Golden Witch said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



1. Where did I say it's an asspull? In two different posts, I very clearly say it's NOT an asspull.

2. Esdeath commenting on Incursio's adaptation. I get the impression that you read my post in some alternate dimension because I clearly say that Incursio adapted to Esdeath's skill. What it wouldn't have handled was an actual space-time manipulation technique (think Hiro Nakamura, Dio Brando, Prince of Persia), which is NOT what Esdeath is doing.

I get that you're usually very edgy but to read the opposite of everything I wrote takes it to a new level entirely. Please read my posts again. Thanks.


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 21, 2014)

Freedan said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 





Are you stupid?I was agreeing with you not going against you.


----------



## Roman (Nov 21, 2014)

Ah ok. The way you worded your responses made it sound like you misunderstood. Apologies.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 21, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 





yes yes hype tatsumi and mine before you kill them


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 21, 2014)

Well it IS Christmas next month.
We know how that usually turns out.


----------



## Mei Lin (Nov 21, 2014)

This is a boring chapter. Nothing happened.


----------



## scerpers (Nov 21, 2014)

definitely a bleach tier chapter


----------



## DarkSlayerZero (Nov 21, 2014)

So what are we whining about THIS time?


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 21, 2014)

DarkSlayerZero said:


> So what are we whining about THIS time?




*Spoiler*: __ 






Tatsumi not being affected by Mahapadma, cause Incursio adapted to the extreme cold environment of it after having evolved.

Oh, and Esdeath getting wet.


----------



## Mei Lin (Nov 21, 2014)

People can't possibly have a problem with that. There shouldn't be anything to complain about, because nothing actually happened.


----------



## DarkSlayerZero (Nov 21, 2014)

Golden Witch said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So nothing then. A guy on YT had a great explanation for how that ability works

He basically said you're frozen so much that it appears that time has stopped.


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 21, 2014)

DarkSlayerZero said:


> So nothing then. A guy on YT had a great explanation for how that ability works
> 
> He basically said you're frozen so much that it appears that time has stopped.



Which is why I keep on saying where the name Mahapadma comes from.


----------



## Black Knight (Nov 21, 2014)

Scerpers said:


> definitely a bleach tier chapter



Your avatar describes this post perfectly, as well as your intelligence, if you have any.


----------



## DarkSlayerZero (Nov 21, 2014)

Golden Witch said:


> Which is why I keep on saying where the name Mahapadma comes from.



Here's some text


*Spoiler*: __ 



_Tatsumi... You...!?
[Incrusio...] [I've heard that it's evolved its armor to adapt even to frozen lands, but...]
(To think that it adapted to this frozen dimension even for a moment...!)_

After everyone arrives

_Is that a new look?
I'm so glad everyone's alright.
Nightraid... So they worked together to endure Makahadoma huh...!
The new move I've been developing... I kinda want to test it out now._


----------



## Black Knight (Nov 21, 2014)

Golden Witch said:


> Which is why I keep on saying where the name Mahapadma comes from.



Wait, people thought it was actually a technique that really stops time? Lol, Esdeath is not Dio.


----------



## LordPerucho (Nov 21, 2014)

There is something no one has mentioned here


*Spoiler*: __ 



Esdeath has another Trump card, .


----------



## Black Knight (Nov 21, 2014)

LordPerucho said:


> There is something no one has mentioned here
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Another thing no one has mentioned is that she already used her freezing time technique, which I remind you, exhausts her stamina a lot.




Oh, and you failed in your prediction about how Incursio evolving would happen, LordPerucho. Sorry


----------



## LordPerucho (Nov 21, 2014)

But it evolved, thats what matters, I knew it was gonna evolve.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Chapter sealed Leones and Najendas fate.

Najenda will get killed by Izou.

Leone is gonna die at the colisseum. 

That will leave us with with the main cast alive.


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 21, 2014)

Why Izou?

If anything:

*Spoiler*: __ 




Izou kills Wave seeing how the Gensei stuff went on about a Sword cutting through Armor.
In no way would Tatsumi be killed by him.


----------



## DarkSlayerZero (Nov 21, 2014)

About Wave, I'm in the process of having his pages from the guidebook get translated.


----------



## LordPerucho (Nov 21, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I only see it happen if Wave turns on the Empire.

Izou vs Najenda makes sense from a story standpoint, Najenda will attempt to get revenge on the person that killed the guy that loved her.

Looks the Empire is gonna win this war.


----------



## Zabuza (Nov 21, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Holy shit.
That new transformation


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 21, 2014)

DarkSlayerZero said:


> About Wave, I'm in the process of having his pages from the guidebook get translated.



You mean this?


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 21, 2014)

New Volume Cover revealed.
See how it fits with the previous/11 and 10 together.


----------



## DarkSlayerZero (Nov 21, 2014)

Golden Witch said:


> You mean this?



That one along with the 3 pages after.


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Nov 21, 2014)

Wow, these whiners... Comparing AgK to FT of all things. Not like AgK is a masterpiece but comparing it to FT? Really? And in this case it's not actually nonsensical.
 At the very least someone already covered it up. +1 for you guys.



Scerpers said:


> definitely a bleach tier chapter



Oh, you haven't even read the chapter and you are saying this? That's rich...

In fact, from the raws alone I can tell this chapter has showed material that Bleach wouldn't cover in 7 or 8 chapters.
>Budou is back.
>Mein vs Esdeath
>Tatsumi's incursio evolving.
>Tatsumi fighting Esdeath.

Seriously...


----------



## Zabuza (Nov 21, 2014)

Some people just take everything too seriously


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 21, 2014)

Some may regard that as set-up for Christmas.
Look what occured during November and December the last two years.

@Grimm:

*Spoiler*: __ 




Akame and Budo know each other.
Tatsumi hurt himself on the wire that held Incursio.
Esdeath developed a new technique.


----------



## Mei Lin (Nov 21, 2014)

Except for the Budo Akame
And Esdeath

Nothing else we didn`t know

Incurscio
The gang is here
Budo


Also AGK is a monthly manga of course it has better content and quality.


----------



## DarkSlayerZero (Nov 21, 2014)

Now I want a Wave power up.


----------



## LordPerucho (Nov 21, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Mine confirmed to be still fodder

Her so called strongest Pumpkin blast was casually dodged by Esdease and couldnt do shit to Budou.


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 21, 2014)

LordPerucho said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 




And some (not to say a lot) of people thought Budo was defeated or even dead.

Guy didn't even took a fucking scratch from ULTIMATE Pumpkin and only got pissed off.

I'm saying ultimate cause I remember that this Pumpkin is supposed to be Galaxies above it's usual power, when we had a Pumpkin literally disintegrate Kakusan.

And not only was it Pumpkin, but he got hit by own his own attack too.

Budo is a fucking Monster to have literally not received even a goddamn scratch.

Mine confirmed she couldn't have done shit by herself.
I know there wasn't much chance anyway, but it shows just HOW hopeless she'd have been.


----------



## LordPerucho (Nov 21, 2014)

Golden Witch said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Some people here clearly dont know how fights work in Shounen. 


*Spoiler*: __ 





Did you notice Esdease only looked annoyed when Akame attacked her?

No signs of Najenda, she is heading to the palace to rescue Lubbock, she has no idea he got killed, looks obvious she will face Izou.


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 21, 2014)

LordPerucho said:


> Some people here clearly dont know how fights work in Shounen.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 




We also have to consider the PM searching for a Mother.
I still think that's gonna be Cosmina but we'll see.

But rescueing Lubbock, well the attempt.
I'm liking that thought.
Especially when I remember he is implied to be a Founder along with Najenda.


----------



## LordPerucho (Nov 21, 2014)

Golden Witch said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



You mean Dorothea to become PMs wife.

If Najenda didnt waste her energy reviving Susanno she might had a chance vs Izou.

Have you noticed Leone was smiling the whole time while the rest of NR had a serious look?

Maybe she has a hidden ability she hasnt used at the price of her life(like Najenda) or she has a hidden bomb as part of Najendas plan.


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 21, 2014)

LordPerucho said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I had actually not noticed that.
It is her usual self to smile no matter the situation, but she knows when she has to drop that.
Like with Bols and this situation is certainly far more worse.


----------



## DarkSlayerZero (Nov 21, 2014)

LordPerucho said:


> Some people here clearly dont know how fights work in Shounen.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



I have an idea concerning Lu's corpse

Maybe the alchemist chick could fuse it with a danger beast. PM's new son will probably be made from a danger beast if it's no human.


----------



## LordPerucho (Nov 21, 2014)

Golden Witch said:


> I had actually not noticed that.
> It is her usual self to smile no matter the situation, but she knows when she has to drop that.
> Like with Bols and this situation is certainly far more worse.



She wasnt smiling at all during the first battle vs Esdease.



DarkSlayerZero said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 






Dont they have Cross tail with them?

Hybrid Danger Beasts that could use Teigus like those creatures Stylish created to battle NR.


----------



## DarkSlayerZero (Nov 21, 2014)

LordPerucho said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Dont they have Cross tail with them?




*Spoiler*: __ 



Correct they do


----------



## Black Knight (Nov 21, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Yeah, the fact Lubbock's dead body is nowhere to be seen and that everyone except Tatsumi and Mine still don't know he died seems to imply we have not yet seen the last of him.

And Mine accomplished what she came to do, that was releasing Tatsumi. The entire time she was actually shooting at the cross Tatsumi was strapped to, something Esdeath realized and even commended Mine for it.


----------



## LordPerucho (Nov 21, 2014)

Black Knight said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...





*Spoiler*: __ 



Esdease weak point is that she really sucks at protecting someone, it was more evident in Chapter 54.

I wonder who is gonna die on Christmas week.

2010: Scheele got eaten by Coro

2011: Dr Stylish got killed by Akame

2012: Chelsea got mangled by Kurome

2013: Susanno shattered to pieces by Esdease.


----------



## Black Knight (Nov 21, 2014)

I don't think Christmas will apply this time, since Lubbock just died.


----------



## LordPerucho (Nov 21, 2014)

We got see him die twice in 3 months.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Since the battle will become 5 vs 2, Shouldnt pinch become weaker?


----------



## Punk Zebra (Nov 21, 2014)

need chapter now!! Don't want to look at spoilers!


----------



## LordPerucho (Nov 21, 2014)

Colored.


----------



## Mei Lin (Nov 22, 2014)

I guess Leone is going to die on Christmas , lucky her .


----------



## LordPerucho (Nov 22, 2014)

The only can Leone can survive if she gets healed by a revolutionary member that is compatible to Perfector (Stylish old teigu).

I saw Golden Witch prediction in another forum that says Izou could be a humanoid Teigu, which actually would make sense because his attitude reseembles Suu a bit besides only living for Kousetsu and nothing else.


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 22, 2014)

It's the only thing I can think of to be honest.

If everyone of Wild Hunt has a Teigu according to Syura and the PM,
and if it's not Kousetsu according to Takahiro,
and that Izou states he has no interest in Teigu cause he lives for Kousetsu.

In other words:
He has one
It's not his sword
He's not using one

Would also explain his eyes.


----------



## LordPerucho (Nov 22, 2014)

Yeah, it would be great seeing another humanoid Teigu, but siding with the Empire

BTW this Esdease shirt looks cool


----------



## Ftg07 (Nov 23, 2014)

Still not translated


----------



## Misaki Yata (Nov 23, 2014)

DarkSlayerZero said:


> Now I want a Wave power up.



He and Tatsumi are fated to clash they are rivals either his grand chariot is strong enough already or he will get a power up through training since he wants to protect Kurome.


----------



## Rax (Nov 23, 2014)

Isn't the series almost over?


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 23, 2014)

Would be weird seeing we still have like, what?20 Teigu left to see.


----------



## LordPerucho (Nov 23, 2014)

Rax said:


> Isn't the series almost over?



The arc will be over by christmas week, Chapter 54 was called Kill the adversity Part 2, Chapter 55 title should be Kill the adversity Part 3 which means the end of the fight.


----------



## LordPerucho (Nov 23, 2014)

Mine has died in the anime, WOW I DONT believe it...


----------



## Black Knight (Nov 23, 2014)

And Budou got killed by her, in contrast with this month's chapter where after getting hit by Pumpking at its strongest and his own attack, he came out of it UNSCATHED.


----------



## LordPerucho (Nov 23, 2014)

I saw a pic of  him laid out, though some people say he isnt dead yet.

Maybe Budou is gonna die once Esdease uses 
*Spoiler*: __ 



her 2nd trump card which might be summoning Ice Hell.


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 23, 2014)

Quite certain I know where the Anime is headed.


That's gonna be the last thing we'll see in the Anime.


----------



## Styles (Nov 23, 2014)

No chapter yet? Usually its out on the 22nd. Anyone know when we can expect it?


----------



## Ftg07 (Nov 23, 2014)

LordPerucho said:


> Mine has died in the anime, WOW I DONT believe it...



Best thing the filler ending has given us


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 23, 2014)

In turn, it makes Mine dying next chapter all the less likely considering it'd require a retard to have the Anime spoil the Manga.


----------



## DarkSlayerZero (Nov 23, 2014)

Mine won't be dying no time soon.


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 23, 2014)

Watch next month Esdeath gonna die.


----------



## Mei Lin (Nov 23, 2014)

HIGH FIVE ALL AROUND BUDO AND MINE BOTH GOING DO DIE



GOOD BIRTHDAY PRESENT.


----------



## Black Knight (Nov 23, 2014)

Golden Witch said:


> In turn, it makes Mine dying next chapter all the less likely considering it'd require a retard to have the Anime spoil the Manga.



And Budou.

Also, barely less than a 1% of the original anime endings ever 100% match the developments in the manga. The Esdeath fandom are getting their hopes up for nothing


----------



## Mei Lin (Nov 23, 2014)

Everyone knowho wrote the script for  It is enirely possible


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 23, 2014)

What?
Script is by Uezu unless there was a guest.


----------



## Rax (Nov 23, 2014)

Mein better not die


----------



## Rukia (Nov 23, 2014)

Golden Witch said:


> In turn, it makes Mine dying next chapter all the less likely considering it'd require a retard to have the Anime spoil the Manga.


About a week ago!

About a week ago all you guys claimed that the writer was working with the anime team.  So which is it? Don't act all upset just because things went in a direction you aren't happy with.   

One thing that isn't debatable.  I think it is pretty fucking clear that the manga is ending soon.  And that the writer doesn't care anymore.


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 23, 2014)

Wut?

Of course, Takahiro supervises the Anime.Noone is saying anything different.
How the fuck did you get your delusions from my post?
None of that has anything to do with what I said.

Stop posting nonsense.Seriously.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 23, 2014)

I just used your post as an example.  I was actually referencing the fifty or so posts related to the topic.  Posts that popped up the last couple of weeks when the anime started to massively deviate from the source material.

And I think it is very fucking relevant.  Have we or have we not speculated about the writer's passion for Akame ga Kill?  The rumors are pretty rampant.  There must be a grain of truth to them.  I think we have less than 10 chapters to go.


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 23, 2014)

Using the Anime as Basis is stupid.Again, stop posting nonsense.

Anime is going original, adaption got messed up, more than just a few questionable scenes.
That has nothing to do with Takahiro.He just supervises it.In charge is Uezu in the end.

So quit it.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 23, 2014)

Come on Golden Witch.  It is time to make some concessions.  At least admit that fans of Akame ga Kill should be worried.


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 23, 2014)

The only worry we have is cause guys like you keep posting such rubbish.

But I know how this works.
You're gonna keep on bugging me and being a little obnoxious brat about this until I can't go on anymore so you can go and declare "He conceeded, I won".

Seen this a million of times.
Not gonna work with me.Find someone else to play this stupid game.


----------



## son_michael (Nov 23, 2014)

Anybody post this yet?  The Raw chapter, not sure if it's complete though


----------



## Punk Zebra (Nov 23, 2014)

Rax said:


> Mein better not die



I know right? Too much Mine haters.


----------



## Mei Lin (Nov 23, 2014)

Give me one reason to love Mine.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 23, 2014)

She has pink hair.  That's all I have.


----------



## Black Knight (Nov 23, 2014)

Mei Lin said:


> Give me one reason to love Mine.



Went ahead of yandere psycho and won over the main hero's heart.


----------



## son_michael (Nov 23, 2014)

Mei Lin said:


> Give me one reason to love Mine.



she's pretty damn strong.


----------



## Roman (Nov 24, 2014)

Mei Lin said:


> Give me one reason to love Mine.



Because tsundere >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> yandere


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 24, 2014)

Friendly reminder Akame ga Kill was originally intended to be a Visual Novel.
Friendly reminder that Takahiro is known for writing Eroge.

You have now become aware that Akame ga Kill was inches away from having H-Scenes.
You have now become aware that we were inches away from canon Esdeath,Chelsea,Leone etc. Sex Scenes.


----------



## Zaru (Nov 24, 2014)

>Visual Novel where you pick which Night Raid waifu to keep alive in the struggle against the capital, or you can ditch them entirely and shack it up with Esdeath
>Harem end possible



Why doesn't this exist


----------



## LordPerucho (Nov 24, 2014)

The main reason why Mine died in the anime was just to test how the fandom will react if she died in the manga.

This has gotten a negative feedback from most yt/fb users.

Takahiro doesnt want to experience death threats/fangirls rage like Kubo did in 2012 when he attemped to kill off Byakuya.


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 24, 2014)

Zaru said:


> >Visual Novel where you pick which Night Raid waifu to keep alive in the struggle against the capital, or you can ditch them entirely and shack it up with Esdeath
> >Harem end possible
> 
> 
> ...



Fucking tragedy.


Welp, I guess that's why he's working on a new one with:




And yes, it's an Eroge.


----------



## Zaru (Nov 24, 2014)

Golden Witch said:


> Fucking tragedy.
> 
> 
> Welp, I guess that's why he's working on a new one with:



Chances of it ever being translated are absurdly low anyway


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 24, 2014)

Freedan said:


> Because tsundere >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> yandere



literally the worst opinion


----------



## ~Howling~ (Nov 24, 2014)

Ja.

They're both appalling.


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 24, 2014)

Zaru said:


> Chances of it ever being translated are absurdly low anyway



Majikoi is currently getting translated.Apparently done soon too.

Anekouji has better chances seeing the Western anime base is well aware of AkG, so perhaps a group picks it up once finding out it's by the same Guy.


----------



## LordPerucho (Nov 24, 2014)

After re-reading the side chapter I think he is really is a relative of Gensei.

Gensei said "The only way for me to feel alive is to take out the live of others" and "If a person continues killing their heart changes into that of a demon without even noticing.

 Izou says he needs to feed Kousetsu daily with blood, in other words slash people, and his eyes looks like a demons.

Coincidence?


----------



## Punk Zebra (Nov 24, 2014)

LordPerucho said:


> The main reason why Mine died in the anime was just to test how the fandom will react if she died in the manga.
> 
> This has gotten a negative feedback from most yt/fb users.
> 
> Takahiro doesnt want to experience death threats/fangirls rage like Kubo did in 2012 when he attemped to kill off Byakuya.



 Oh yes! The death threats. I had to send a few of them to the author of Tokyou Ghoul.


----------



## Black Knight (Nov 25, 2014)

LordPerucho said:


> The main reason why Mine died in the anime was just to test how the fandom will react if she died in the manga.
> 
> This has gotten a negative feedback from most yt/fb users.
> 
> Takahiro doesnt want to experience death threats/fangirls rage like Kubo did in 2012 when he attemped to kill off Byakuya.



And I'm going to add, the author surely wouldn't have a character that would die soon as his favorite. There's a reason why Mine is the main female lead along with Akame.

And I hope Leone will live longer. She may be a side, but she's one of the most durable supporting characters. Even if Lubbock is gone I have high hopes Leone will last enough, at least before the final and decisive battle against the Empire..


----------



## Mei Lin (Nov 25, 2014)

Black Knight said:


> Went ahead of yandere psycho and won over the main hero's heart.



I can't love her because she's part of the harem that Tatsumi has built.
Akame,Sayo, Leonne,Schere,Esdeath.Chelsea

Believe this, had Chelsea or Akame confess first, Tatsumi was going to say yes to anyone.
A good Esdeath would have been riding that Tatsumi all over the place right now, just the plot didn't do her justice
Mine wasn't that special





son_michael said:


> she's pretty damn strong.


You mean Pumpkin is pretty damn strong



Freedan said:


> Because tsundere >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> yandere


no just no



Rukia said:


> She has pink hair.  That's all I have.



That one makes the most sense


----------



## Black Knight (Nov 25, 2014)

Yes, you have said it yourself: "A Good Esdeath". But is too bad such  a Esdeath is nonexistent


----------



## Mei Lin (Nov 25, 2014)

I see some light in her in 'this chapter when she wants to **** Tatsumi's *****


----------



## Roman (Nov 25, 2014)

Mei Lin said:


> I can't love her because she's part of the harem that Tatsumi has built.
> Akame,Sayo, Leonne,Schere,Esdeath.Chelsea
> 
> Believe this, had Chelsea or Akame confess first, Tatsumi was going to say yes to anyone.
> ...



Your gripe should be with Tatsumi for being flighty then, not Mein for winning in conquering the man's heart against someone you favor.


----------



## DarkSlayerZero (Nov 25, 2014)

Mei Lin said:


> I see some light in her in 'this chapter when she wants to **** Tatsumi's *****



B*tch doesn't have any "light" in her.


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 25, 2014)

Black Knight said:


> And I'm going to add, the author surely wouldn't have a character that would die soon as his favorite. There's a reason why Mine is the main female lead along with Akame.
> 
> And I hope Leone will live longer. She may be a side, but she's one of the most durable supporting characters. Even if Lubbock is gone I have high hopes Leone will last enough, at least before the final and decisive battle against the Empire..



Yup


----------



## Rukia (Nov 25, 2014)

Mine is the main female lead?  Since when?


----------



## LordPerucho (Nov 25, 2014)

Punk Zebra said:


> Oh yes! The death threats. I had to send a few of them to the author of Tokyou Ghoul.



I remember when 2 fans committed suicide after Itachi died 



Black Knight said:


> And I'm going to add, the author surely wouldn't have a character that would die soon as his favorite. There's a reason why Mine is the main female lead along with Akame.
> 
> And I hope Leone will live longer. She may be a side, but she's one of the most durable supporting characters. Even if Lubbock is gone I have high hopes Leone will last enough, at least before the final and decisive battle against the Empire..



Just because she is part of the MC doesnt mean she will die.

Considering


*Spoiler*: __ 



Michelle Davis has died in Terra Formars. and his death scene was similar to Mines in the AGK anime.






Rukia said:


> Mine is the main female lead?  Since when?



Part of the MC since defeating Seryu.


----------



## Zaru (Nov 25, 2014)

Rukia said:


> Mine is the main female lead?  Since when?



This manga is clearly called Mein ga Alive.


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 25, 2014)

What, you think it was Akame?
Lad, originally this story was supposed to be called "Night Raid" until the Editors stepped in.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Nov 25, 2014)

Golden Witch said:


> Yup



Is this from a databook or something? If so, do you know where I can find it?


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 25, 2014)

~Greed~ said:


> Is this from a databook or something? If so, do you know where I can find it?



I only found a few pages myself, but I heard it was translated completey somewhere.
Darkslayerzero (I think his name was) might be able to help.

But yes, it's from the Guidebook which has like 240 pages or something including some original Art Concepts (Like Leone was supposed to be Brunette and didn't have her Bangs.)


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 25, 2014)

Golden Witch said:


> I only found a few pages myself, but I heard it was translated completey somewhere.
> Darkslayerzero (I think his name was) might be able to help.
> 
> But yes, it's from the Guidebook which has like 240 pages or something including some original Art Concepts (Like Leone was supposed to be Brunette and didn't have her Bangs.)


----------



## LordPerucho (Nov 25, 2014)

Zaru said:


> This manga is clearly called Mein ga Alive.



And in the anime she dies like a scrub .

But the thing is since the anime is supposed to be a complete alternative timeline past Chapter 53, then if Mine is truly dead, then she might survive in the manga, if she survives in the anime (she didnt have a flashback like the other NR characters that died) then she will definitely die in the manga.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 25, 2014)

A shame Seryu isn't around.  She was a great character.  And had by far the best character design.


----------



## Zaru (Nov 25, 2014)

Golden Witch said:


> I only found a few pages myself, but I heard it was translated completey somewhere.
> Darkslayerzero (I think his name was) might be able to help.
> 
> But yes, it's from the Guidebook which has like 240 pages or something including some original Art Concepts (Like Leone was supposed to be Brunette and didn't have her Bangs.)



Finding the raw of the Guide book is easy enough, but I sincerely doubt the WHOLE thing has been translated yet. That's a crapload of editing and translation work.


----------



## LordPerucho (Nov 25, 2014)

Seryu design was generic, Chelsea had the best design along with Esdease imo.

Why does Leone has a different hair color?


----------



## DarkSlayerZero (Nov 25, 2014)

~Greed~ said:


> Is this from a databook or something? If so, do you know where I can find it?



Here ya .


----------



## ~Greed~ (Nov 25, 2014)

DarkSlayerZero said:


> Here ya .



Thanks          .


----------



## Mei Lin (Nov 25, 2014)

Freedan said:


> Your gripe should be with Tatsumi for being flighty then, not Mein for winning in conquering the man's heart against someone you favor.



I don't hate Mein for that reason, I hate her because she can be consider to be the most annoying character in the series.




DarkSlayerZero said:


> B*tch doesn't have any "light" in her.





How can you say that to the girl who just wants pure love?


----------



## Mei Lin (Nov 25, 2014)

Rukia said:


> A shame Seryu isn't around.  She was a great character.  And had by far the best character design.



Naw Chelsea,

the hairr
the ribbons
the headphone
the lollipops
the skirt

You can't beat that


----------



## DarkSlayerZero (Nov 25, 2014)

Mei Lin said:


> How can you say that to the girl who just wants pure love?



She also wants war, she also allows her men to kill and rape innocent people, she also lacks any type of understanding for anyone else's opinions. 

General Budo/Kurome/Mine/Any Girl>>>>>Esdeath as a character.


----------



## LordPerucho (Nov 25, 2014)

Esdease is 85 54 85, well the anime makes it look her chest is close to Tsunade size.


----------



## DarkSlayerZero (Nov 25, 2014)

I don't like the art from the anime. They wasted budget on upping tit sizes.


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 25, 2014)

Might got to do with Uezu seeing he's the "genius" behind Seikon no Swasar.



> I don't hate Mein for that reason, I hate her because she can be consider to be the most annoying character in the series.



Beginning of the series perhaps, but she's clearly way less Tsun and more Dere now.

Then again, some people find her annoying solely cause they're mad she won the Tatsumibowl and btfo'd Esdeath beyond any hope.


----------



## LordPerucho (Nov 25, 2014)

Chelsea doesnt even look like she was in her early 20s, I thought she was as young as Kurome.


----------



## Black Knight (Nov 25, 2014)

You tell me.



The entire budget.



Golden Witch said:


> What, you think it was Akame?
> Lad, originally this story was supposed to be called "Night Raid" until the Editors stepped in.



What, is that true? Then "Akame ga Kill" is a just a covert title?


----------



## DarkSlayerZero (Nov 25, 2014)

The book even gives a rundown of when Mine started falling for Tats.


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 25, 2014)

Black Knight said:


> You tell me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yup.
What is better in terms of sales, merchandising etc in Nippon?
Naming it after The Protagonist Group or a cute and young female assassin wielding a Katana wearing a mix of school uniform and armor?


----------



## LordPerucho (Nov 25, 2014)

I dont know if this was posted but the AGK anime in Japan has Terra Formars level of censorship.



No wonder the anime has flopped.


----------



## DarkSlayerZero (Nov 25, 2014)

Man I seriously wish someone could translate the guidebook.


----------



## Black Knight (Nov 25, 2014)

LordPerucho said:


> I dont know if this was posted but the AGK anime in Japan has Terra Formars level of censorship.
> 
> 
> 
> No wonder the anime has flopped.



Though most watched the uncensored version.


----------



## LordPerucho (Nov 25, 2014)

Golden Witch said:


> Might got to do with Uezu seeing he's the "genius" behind Seikon no Swasar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Esdeath was never gonna end with Tatsumi, it was only good for laughs, but for a serious relationship? Fuck no.

Does anyone feel Tatsumi might die?

In the anime, Najenda mentions Incursio was vital for the final fight, then you see Mine dying.

In the manga, Najenda says Pumpkin is vital to rescue Tatsumi..., Could this hint Tatsumi dying?


----------



## Punk Zebra (Nov 25, 2014)

LordPerucho said:


> Esdeath was never gonna end with Tatsumi, it was only good for laughs, but for a serious relationship? Fuck no.
> 
> Does anyone feel Tatsumi might die?
> 
> ...



 Tatsumi dying?


----------



## convict (Nov 25, 2014)

The author is a huge sadist. You never know.


----------



## zenieth (Nov 25, 2014)

LordPerucho said:


> Seryu design was generic, Chelsea had the best design along with Esdease imo.
> 
> Why does Leone has a different hair color?



>best design
>literally a vocaloid


----------



## zenieth (Nov 25, 2014)

Not even an obscure one.

LUKA


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Nov 25, 2014)

Am I crazy/retarded...or is there still no translation? Didn't the RAW come out like 4 days ago?


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 25, 2014)

DarkSlayerZero said:


> B*tch doesn't have any "light" in her.



probably meant the light in her eyes when she sees tatsumi.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 26, 2014)

It's pretty obvious Akame is the main character, and should be made blatantly so when you consider AgK zero is essentially focused on her back story.

The end-game plot of the story is not the usurping of the throne, killing the Prime Minister, or so forth - it is Akame trying to free her sister from the path she's taken that she knows cannot be salvaged by anything other than death, while Kurome tries to do the same.


----------



## DarkSlayerZero (Nov 26, 2014)

SkitZoFrenic said:


> Am I crazy/retarded...or is there still no translation? Didn't the RAW come out like 4 days ago?



Statement from Psylocke

_Akame ga KILL! ? I don?t have the raws I need to work on the new chapter yet. Asking me is not going to make them get scanned faster; the series is a priority for me, but it?s not a priority for the scanner. I?ve got it translated and pre-typeset from the spoiler raws so that should save a good deal of time once the HQ raws come in, but redraws are definitely going to take a while, so don?t expect it for at least another day or two, and that?s the best-case scenario where it gets scanned tomorrow._


----------



## Catalyst75 (Nov 26, 2014)

son_michael said:


> Anybody post this yet?  The Raw chapter, not sure if it's complete though



Raw out on Mangabird:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Is it just me, or did Tasumi just no-sell Esdeath's time-freeze technique?

What kind of hax causes one to ignore space and time coming to a stand-still?


----------



## Mei Lin (Nov 26, 2014)

Only Akame has the death shield. Tatsumi can die in many scenarios.

Essentially after the empire crumbles, retribution will need to paid. It's not going to be a heroes welcome for the remainder of Night Raid. (Given couple of them will die before the finale)


----------



## Zaru (Nov 26, 2014)

Esdeath is basically creaming herself to Tatsumi's growth


----------



## Mei Lin (Nov 26, 2014)

Well duh, she need somebody who can match her level at night :33


----------



## Black Knight (Nov 26, 2014)

Catalyst75 said:


> Raw out on Mangabird:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Because it's actually not a time-freeze technique. Esdeath abilities are only ice based, there's no Za Warudo, in reality.


----------



## Roman (Nov 26, 2014)

> People still think Esdeath has legit time-space manipulation skills


----------



## Punk Zebra (Nov 26, 2014)

Mei Lin said:


> Well duh, she need somebody who can match her level at night :33



Esdeath is a beast. I could imagine her bullying Tatsumi in bed.

Bedroom Bully!


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 26, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Her newest Trump Card is probably Ice too.

If you think about it:
Mahapadma is PERFECT for her cause of the religious background with a brutal and sadistic Ice Hell.

What could possibly be worse?
Read this somewhere:
Cocytus.
Not the Greek River.
9th Circle of Hell.
The Frozen Lake where Betrayers and traitors are punished by being trapped within it.Not some "I lied to you" , but those who are traitors cause they betrayed a special relationship.

There is no disargument how much Esdeath loves Tatsumi, and that's why I find this fitting cause the traitors here are the likes of Cain and Mordred, let alone at the coldest spot being Satan for betraying God who is constant pain to the point he is weeping forever.
I'm not saying it is the same level, but just a way to show how Esdeath feels that Tatsumi chose Mine, from within her extreme mentality of wanting to possess him and as we know, not knowing something as being 2nd.

Basically meaning, in her eyes, Tatsumi is hers, thus he having chosen Mine is a traitorous act for going against her, despite Esdeaths love being onesided.


----------



## LordPerucho (Nov 26, 2014)

I dont remember Lubbock owning Porn magazines .


----------



## Zabuza (Nov 26, 2014)

Punk Zebra said:


> Esdeath is a beast. I could imagine her bullying Tatsumi in bed.
> 
> Bedroom Bully!



Tatsumi can't handle a woman like her.


----------



## Mei Lin (Nov 26, 2014)

Tatsumi is the one on the bottom,come on now.


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 26, 2014)

You know you have a Bro when he gifts you a pile of Hentai from his own Bookstore.


----------



## Tempproxy (Nov 27, 2014)

I know the anime skipped I would like to pick up from where the anime jumped from the manga. What chapters would you say I should start from being anime only for the series and wanting to jump to manga?


----------



## DarkSlayerZero (Nov 27, 2014)

Chapter 39


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 27, 2014)

Chapter 35.


----------



## Mei Lin (Nov 27, 2014)

What's going on , even the Chinese version isn't out yet.


----------



## Hack Snyder (Nov 27, 2014)

I'm still hopelessly holding out that Tatsumi dies and gets replaced.


----------



## Namikaze Minato Flash (Nov 28, 2014)

Zabuza said:


> Tatsumi can't handle a woman like her.



Any man who'd want a woman like that needs to be locked away for life or removed from existence...


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 28, 2014)

Tatsumi - Blood Type O
Esdeath - Blood Type O
In Japan where Blood Type are almost sacred, O and O paired equates to:
Cannot understand one another, best to stay away from one another.

Meanwhile:
Type O is considered a great match for Type B.
Type O may get often confused by Type B's statements and moody personalities but they're easily capable of understanding and speaking to another to form a comfortable relationship.

Mine is B.


----------



## Rax (Nov 28, 2014)

Scanned yet at all?


----------



## LordPerucho (Nov 28, 2014)

Mine confirmed dead in the anime, high chances she dies in the manga later on.


----------



## Mei Lin (Nov 28, 2014)

Can't they just kill off Kurome already, we all know she was going to die the moment she was introduced.


----------



## LordPerucho (Nov 28, 2014)

Her or Najenda.

The biggest surprised for me would be Leone making it alive after this arc is over, she had the most amount of deathflags after Mine.


----------



## Mei Lin (Nov 28, 2014)

Budo/Mine/Leone  1 or 2 will die after this battle for sure

Akame/Esdeath/Tatsumi safe


----------



## DarkSlayerZero (Nov 28, 2014)

Kurome's not dying no time soon. Najenda on the other hand.


----------



## convict (Nov 29, 2014)

Mei Lin said:


> Budo/Mine/Leone  1 or 2 will die after this battle for sure
> 
> Akame/Esdeath/Tatsumi safe



If Budo dies at this point that is perhaps the most terrible use of a character I have ever seen. He has constantly been mentioned since the very start, both as a very dignified and prideful man and and as a nigh unparalleled warrior. When finally introduced he displayed an amazing design, a forceful personality, and he even talked about overthrowing the prime minister after this whole ruckus potentially leading to some epic tension down the line. Additionally, Esdeath also expressed interest in taking him on later on.

If the author simply kills him off right now I don't know what to say. In Mine and Leone's case it is only a matter of time.


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 29, 2014)

I wouldn't call Esdeath safe, right now is the ultimate place and time for her to die, seeing it's the place where she first met Tatsumi who she already lost for good.

And considering Budo , it's entirely possible he could go after Esdeath now too.
This guy lives for his Honor, and I can see him wanting to take on both NR and Esdeath cause they began a battle there.

Would be cool too.
Esdeath vs Night Raid vs Budo.

Esdeath gets her fight against Budo.
Since NR cannot beat a General, one of them can just take out the other.
Of course, who knows what Najenda is up to.
Her absence pretty much screams to me that her showing up is gonna be majorly impactful.


----------



## Mei Lin (Nov 29, 2014)

Esdeath is safe Because prime minister is still alive.

There's always a need for a sub boss, before a main boss battle.

She will stand in NR`s way when that time comes
The fact she still has another skill up her sleeves,  gurantee her future in the manga. Even Tatsumi in his new form can`t put her under pressure. No one can finish her at this poin yet.

Budo will have to fight NR. Esdeath can be on the sidelines , casually throwing in ice  attacks.
When Budo is weakened. Esdeath will deliver the final blow and let Tatsumi get away


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 29, 2014)

> なんとなく思ってきたけど、アニメ版の方が良いとか原作の方が良いとかって論調は絶対ある訳ですよ。でもね、俺からすれば一生に一度あるか無いかの事なので、比較なんてするもんじゃ無い訳ですよ。俺がそれを考えるって事はね。関わってくれた方々に唾吐くのと変わらん



Waiting for a proper translation, or if anyone can do it here. feel free to do so.
Cause that's Tashiro about fans writing him about the Anime events in regards to the Manga.


----------



## Mei Lin (Nov 29, 2014)

Just another way to say , Mine is going to die in the manga too.


----------



## LordPerucho (Nov 30, 2014)

Good news guys, AGK Chapter 54 translated should be up in a few hours.


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 30, 2014)

Apparently, the Ultimate Teigu is a Megazord in the Anime......
And we had Big Daddy....
And Anime is going Akame Route...


----------



## LordPerucho (Nov 30, 2014)

The manga implied the UT was an armor, hope we dont see the stupid megazord in the manga.


----------



## Ftg07 (Nov 30, 2014)

It's a Megazord


----------



## LordPerucho (Nov 30, 2014)

They even spoiled the ending of AGK Zero 

Tatsumi will pull a Natsu next episode .


----------



## DarkSlayerZero (Nov 30, 2014)

For the love of all that is holy. I'd wish you'd stop with the "they spoiled" nonsnense. A filler cannot spoil anything.


----------



## LordPerucho (Nov 30, 2014)

They animated AGK Zero stuff, and gave away what are gonna happen in the upcoming chapters of it.

Akame will lose more of her nakama then Kurome and her team joins her.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Nov 30, 2014)

LordPerucho said:


> They animated AGK Zero stuff, and gave away what are gonna happen in the upcoming chapters of it.
> 
> Akame will lose more of her nakama then Kurome and her team joins her.



1. Stop this shit, the anime team is doing this. Not the mangaka. Just because he might have some type of role in the anime does not mean he's writing it. Just because they adapted some AGKZ and added to it does not make it canon in any way whatsoever. 
2. Are you Pietro from Mangahelpers?


----------



## LordPerucho (Nov 30, 2014)

Finally got Takahiros message translated.



> People may conclude that either the direction of the anime or the direction of the manga is better than the other. This was a once in a life time opportunity, so do not just conclude which one is better whoever you like. That's what I thought about the matter. To be affected by what other people spit out is strange.



Rica, I hope you finally got convinced Takahiro is supervising the anime..


----------



## Hack Snyder (Nov 30, 2014)

So... reboot?


----------



## Rica_Patin (Nov 30, 2014)

LordPerucho said:


> Finally got Takahiros message translated.
> 
> 
> 
> Rica, I hope you finally got convinced Takahiro is supervising the anime..



Source on that bullshit?
Also, even if that message is legit, it doesn't at all say or imply that he's supervising the anime.


----------



## LordPerucho (Nov 30, 2014)




----------



## Rica_Patin (Nov 30, 2014)

Still doesn't at all say or imply that he's supervising the anime. Just that the anime has a different story and he's attempting damage control on behalf of the studio and his publisher.


----------



## Tempproxy (Nov 30, 2014)

DarkSlayerZero said:


> Chapter 39





Golden Witch said:


> Chapter 35.



Thanks guys much appreciated.


----------



## LordPerucho (Nov 30, 2014)

Rica_Patin said:


> Still doesn't at all say or imply that he's supervising the anime. Just that the anime has a different story and he's attempting damage control on behalf of the studio and his publisher.



Last sentence seemed more like he finds weird people get affected by the people who are mad at the anime having an alternative ending.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 30, 2014)

Let's pretend that he is only supervising.  Would it have been so hard to tell the anime company to make it a 13 episode series?

Playing dumb is also an insult to our intelligence.  The anime is rubbish.  And the manga is headed in that direction if he is not careful.


----------



## Mei Lin (Nov 30, 2014)

It is heading that direction.

Mine dies and no1 gives a banana

Kurome gets axed

Final boss is Megazoid.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Nov 30, 2014)

LordPerucho said:


> Last sentence seemed more like he finds weird people get affected by the people who are mad at the anime having an alternative ending.



That still doesn't mean he had anything to do with the alternate ending.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 30, 2014)

Kurome dying would be such a waste.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 30, 2014)

i think he's already said he wanted it to have two different endings for whatever fucked reason


----------



## Rica_Patin (Nov 30, 2014)

wad said:


> i think he's already said he wanted it to have two different endings for whatever fucked reason



No he didn't. That was just a specific user either making stuff up or misconstruing a quote.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 30, 2014)

Probably because he is indecisive.  Less and less confident about the future of the manga by the second.


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 30, 2014)

LordPerucho said:


> Finally got Takahiros message translated.
> 
> 
> 
> Rica, I hope you finally got convinced Takahiro is supervising the anime..



What's there to convince?



> Tomoki Kobayashi (Tears to Tiara, sola) is directing the anime, and Makoto Uezu (Danganronpa The Animation, Qwaser of Stigmata) is in charge of the series scripts with original creator Takahiro supervising the scenario. Kazuhisa Nakamura ( Jormungand) is designing the characters, and Taku Iwasaki ( Black Butler, JoJo's Bizarre Adventure, Gatchaman Crowds) is composing the music.


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 30, 2014)

wad said:


> i think he's already said he wanted it to have two different endings for whatever fucked reason



Cause this was originally intended to be a Visual Novel.
Routes.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Nov 30, 2014)

Golden Witch said:


> What's there to convince?



Just because he's credited with some level of supervision does not mean he has control of the writing or direction of the adaptation.
I've held two different jobs with supervisory level duties. While I did have some input, and light control, there were still quite a few people above me and could do things that I did not agree with whatsoever. The people arguing that he was okay with these changes (or wrote them himself) have absolutely no idea how the real world works.
Hell, even when I've directed plays I still had the owners of the theatres to talk up to.


----------



## Mei Lin (Nov 30, 2014)

I mean even non manga reader can tell  its not manga material s.
He can`t be that bad


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 30, 2014)

Especially seeing how well appreciated his other works are.
He's also the writer of Yuna Yuki which is quite well received.


> ***,*98位/***,*98位 ★ (*13,451 pt) [*,*53予約] 2014/12/25 【Amazon.co.jp限定】 Gundam Reconguista in G [Blu-ray]
> ***,102位/***,103位 ★ (**2,181 pt) [*,136予約] 2014/12/24 SHIROBAKO [Blu-ray]
> ***,104位/***,104位 ★ (**3,365 pt) [*,*20予約] 2014/12/24 Cross Ange [Blu-ray]
> ***,109位/***,107位 ★ (**1,763 pt) [*,*44予約] 2014/12/17 Yuuki Yuuna wa Yuusha de Aru [Blu-ray]
> ...


----------



## Mei Lin (Nov 30, 2014)

LordPerucho said:


> They even spoiled the ending of AGK Zero
> 
> Tatsumi will pull a Natsu next episode .



Didn't they already hinted this

Akame knowing Natala
Akame betraying Kurome  somehow . 
Akame joins revolutionary side
Akame has fathers teigu

We know that most of the elite 7 dying before the current time anyway.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Nov 30, 2014)

Took a while, but fuck...we finally got this chapter and I felt like it delivered. Incursio upgrade...saw that coming from a mile away. Though, I was kinda surprised he was able to completely negate Esdese's insane time freeze trump card (though her new move might somehow be even more overpowered lol...).

Glad to see Akame and Leone making an appearance this chapter, though I am curious as to what Najenda is doing...

Budou unscathed...yeah, hype train coming back?


----------



## LordPerucho (Nov 30, 2014)

It was a great chapter, that cliffanger   "The teigu battle intensifies" "Who will be left standing".

It means the battle will end on Christmas week, wooho.


----------



## convict (Nov 30, 2014)

What was Budo doing all this time, clipping his toenails? Anyway I am cautiously optimistic about him giving us all a good show, but man Esdeath has yet another trump card up her sleeve? What beats stopping time?


----------



## DarkSlayerZero (Nov 30, 2014)

convict said:


> What was Budo doing all this time, clipping his toenails? Anyway I am cautiously optimistic about him giving us all a good show, but man Esdeath has yet another trump card up her sleeve? What beats stopping time?



She can't actually stop time.


----------



## convict (Nov 30, 2014)

Not literally, but for all intents and purposes that is pretty much the effect of the move.


----------



## Rax (Nov 30, 2014)

So if you have a resistance to the cold Esdese's time stop doesn't work on you?


----------



## son_michael (Nov 30, 2014)

convict said:


> What was Budo doing all this time, clipping his toenails? Anyway I am cautiously optimistic about him giving us all a good show, but man Esdeath has yet another trump card up her sleeve? What beats stopping time?



I'm guessing he was pushed very far back and simply walked back slowly.


----------



## Ice Cream (Dec 1, 2014)

Mei Lin said:


> Budo/Mine/Leone  1 or 2 will die after this battle for sure
> 
> Akame/Esdeath/Tatsumi safe




Budo's whole pupose in life is to get fodder'd by the prime minister.

Leone and those giant tits have already had their "being tortured/gore" manga moment so......

We all know who's going to die here. 

Just act shocked when it happens.


----------



## Ruse (Dec 1, 2014)

Budo about to fuck shit up  

Esdese has another trump card......my body is ready


----------



## DarkSlayerZero (Dec 1, 2014)

Im listening to these chapter 54 reviews and the hype that they're expressing is just amazing.


----------



## Garcher (Dec 1, 2014)

Finally the translation is out and I read it.

People laughed, but I was right about Esdeath never wanting to kill Tatsumi 


The question now is simply which member of NR will die now

I doubt that at this point Budo will be defeated, I always thought of him as a benchmark for Tatsumi to overcome and he isn't quite at that level yet

there are no brakes on this hype train


----------



## OS (Dec 1, 2014)

Tatsumi's evolution to her timestop is still bullshit


----------



## Golden Witch (Dec 1, 2014)

Whatever you say Buddy.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Dec 1, 2014)

OS said:


> Tatsumi's evolution to her timestop is still bullshit



Yeah I kinda agree lol. I was hoping this would be her final, most powerful skill that they would need actual strategy in order to overcome it...and not just "lol powerup!" Oh well, hopefully Tatsumi will stop being a shitty and will actually be able to use his overpowered Teigu effectively from now on.

As far as the upcoming fights go though...I truly don't know who will die, but considering how many Teigu users there are...I kinda expect several deaths


----------



## Golden Witch (Dec 1, 2014)

SkitZoFrenic said:


> Yeah I kinda agree lol. I was hoping this would be her final, most powerful skill that they would need actual strategy in order to overcome it...and not just "lol powerup!" Oh well, hopefully Tatsumi will stop being a shitty and will actually be able to use his overpowered Teigu effectively from now on.
> 
> As far as the upcoming fights go though...I truly don't know who will die, but considering how many Teigu users there are...I kinda expect several deaths



Not really a power-up answer seeing Incursio experienced it twice before, making this the 3rd time.
One would think an Armor with the power to adapt would eventually do so to Mahapadma.
The Evolution just accelerated it, would have happened sooner or later.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Dec 1, 2014)

Golden Witch said:


> Not really a power-up answer seeing Incursio experienced it twice before, making this the 3rd time.
> One would think an Armor with the power to adapt would eventually do so to Mahapadma.
> The Evolution just accelerated it, would have happened sooner or later.



Eh, I suppose that is true...guess I didn't really consider that properly.


----------



## Chad (Dec 1, 2014)

Who knew that stopping time was related to temperature

That's literally Kubo level logic.


----------



## Golden Witch (Dec 1, 2014)

Cause it's not really timestop, she literally says it's a frozen space and talks about Incursio's ability to adapt to the cold.
Hence the name Mahapadma being from an Ice Hell, not Timestop Hell.

You can even see the usual frost clouds, this time (no pun intended) and in the cathedreal too.
Also, hence Esdeath being the one to talk about Spatial Manipulation in the past.


----------



## Roman (Dec 1, 2014)

Freedan said:


> > People still think Esdeath has legit time-space manipulation skills



This is still a thing? Honestly? I'm pretty sure GW is getting tired of having to constantly repeat that Esdeath's ability is not a time-stopping ability where she manipulates space time using ice. She's literally freezing everything to a halt. What happens when the temperature of water falls to 0 degrees or less? The water molecules are stuck in place, thus becoming ice. Esdeath's ability is very much like that, causing everything to go still by dropping the temperature to the point where everything is frozen in place. It's not ZA WARUDO ffs


----------



## Morglay (Dec 1, 2014)

Alright Budo you tanked that rather nicely... Now show us something worthy of the hype.


----------



## stream (Dec 1, 2014)

OS said:


> Tatsumi's evolution to her timestop is still bullshit



Not unexpected though:



stream said:


> Only once a day, though. So that's it for this fight.
> I have the funny feeling that now that she's revealed her trump card, she will hardly ever have the occasion to use it again. Simply because it would look lame from now on.



That was from one year ago, when the timestop was revealed. Basically, the ability is so powerful that it had to be nerfed to keep the story going.


----------



## Zaru (Dec 1, 2014)

Freedan said:


> This is still a thing? Honestly? I'm pretty sure GW is getting tired of having to constantly repeat that Esdeath's ability is not a time-stopping ability where she manipulates space time using ice. She's literally freezing everything to a halt. What happens when the temperature of water falls to 0 degrees or less? The water molecules are stuck in place, thus becoming ice. Esdeath's ability is very much like that, causing everything to go still by dropping the temperature to the point where everything is frozen in place. It's not ZA WARUDO ffs



I want to believe you but that doesn't explain how it stops ENERGY BEAMS and gravity.


----------



## Golden Witch (Dec 1, 2014)

Spatial Manipulation was brought up for a reason, by her no less.


----------



## Morglay (Dec 1, 2014)

Zaru said:


> I want to believe you but that doesn't explain how it stops ENERGY BEAMS and gravity.



I have to agree with this.


----------



## Rax (Dec 1, 2014)

Esdese  about to pull out absolute  Zero


----------



## Zaru (Dec 1, 2014)

Also Akame's sword is so not going to work because Esdeath freezes the curse or something.


----------



## Golden Witch (Dec 1, 2014)

Even in Spin-Offs Esdeath get's BTFO'd.


> Mine: Wh-What?! I tried my hardest making that!
> Tatsumi: Shut up! Only a girlfriend would make something sweet for me!
> Mine: That... that's why...
> Tatsumi: Please go out with me! I'll try my hardest.
> ...


----------



## Rax (Dec 1, 2014)

Mein to cute


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 1, 2014)

Anyone who actually prefers the twin-tailed tsundere trope is turrible.


----------



## Black Knight (Dec 1, 2014)

^ Then I'll be terrible forever for liking pink tails over psychotic lunatic, and I'll be happy with it 

Btw, when subjected to extremly cold temperatures, even molecules freeze.


----------



## Golden Witch (Dec 1, 2014)

Same.Besides, I'm preferring Mine simply cause I'm not letting my dick and balls cloud my mind and become majorly shallow and dick driven into liking Esdeath solely due to her looking gorgeous as others seem to be doing.


----------



## Rax (Dec 1, 2014)

Tsunderes > The rest


----------



## Mei Lin (Dec 1, 2014)

Yuno and Esdeath should teach you all a lesson


----------



## Rukia (Dec 1, 2014)

Hard to take Budo seriously right now.


----------



## Golden Witch (Dec 1, 2014)

Volume 1 is Bestseller on Amazon.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 1, 2014)

Almost thought it was referring to a category that mattered.


----------



## Flagrance (Dec 1, 2014)

Hope people are satisfied now to know that Budo wasn't just easily one shotted and doesn't have a scratch on him.

Makes you wonder what the fuck he was doing this whole time though...


----------



## Tapion (Dec 1, 2014)

Magical forces needed him absent when the scumish between TsunTsun and YanYan took place. In other words, the author needed him away because fuck it.


----------



## LordPerucho (Dec 1, 2014)

Golden Witch said:


> Volume 1 is Bestseller on Amazon.


Gotta hand it to WF for fucking up the anime, and convincing the disappointed anime fans to buy the manga.

Sorry If already asked this again, but why is Leone smiling? Did she forget what happened the last time she faced Esdease?


----------



## Mei Lin (Dec 1, 2014)

Leone should die right here, she has no further purpose in the manga.


----------



## LordPerucho (Dec 1, 2014)

I love how in the last panel, Esdease only looks at Tatsumi and ignores Budou taunting NR.

The moment Budou attempts to attack Tatsumi expect Esdease to intercept him.


----------



## Canute87 (Dec 1, 2014)

Flagrance said:


> Hope people are satisfied now to know that Budo wasn't just easily one shotted and doesn't have a scratch on him.
> 
> Makes you wonder what the fuck he was doing this whole time though...



Observing the enemy would have been a smart thing to do. Also giving esdeath's power he'll probably would have just been in the way.

But with tatsuki mine and the other two now it was time to go into action.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Dec 1, 2014)

Oh shit guys.....I'm scared. This time around the death flag has been raised for Leone and Mine for sure and I'm not sure how Najenda may come into this. I'm also a bit underwhelmed how Tatsumi has reached his new power, I expected it to be more dramatic. Esdeath praising Tatsumi the whole chapter made it seem like how little his new strength mattered and now sure enough I was right.....she has a new technique waiting to rip ass. I ask my self sometimes and even more so this chapter, what will it take for Esdeath to feel fear or some kind urgency because as of now no matter whats thrown at her she wont break.

As for Budo? ...................... well I got nothin on him yet.


----------



## LordPerucho (Dec 1, 2014)

I2Tatsumi(I stands for Incurso) can match up with Esdease in terms of speed, a thing MM Susanno could never do.

Esdease showed she isnt made of glass by blocking Tatsumis roundhouse kick.


----------



## ~VK~ (Dec 1, 2014)

Honestly after the shitty senseless way rabac died I could careless about who lives and who dies at this point.


----------



## Tenma (Dec 2, 2014)

mizuchi said:


> Who knew that stopping time was related to temperature
> 
> That's literally Kubo level logic.



Takahiro probably watched too much Alien and figured that cryogenics=stopping time.

Don't really care about factoring real world logic into the powers in AGK though. If Incursio can apparently adapt to time stops now, whatever. AGK is as dumb as dumb action series can get and there's no point excessively debating ability mechanics.

Big issue this month, although the reveal of Tatsumi's new armor didn't feel as big as it should have. Probably because Takahiro can't remove Esdeath's veneer of invincibility at this point of the game (he didn't even hit her once) which comes at the expense of making Tatsumi's powerful seem significant at all. Especially since they still have to gang up on the Empire's best to beat them (essentially, not much has changed).

The fight will probably escalate next issue, with Budou dying by Murasame in 2-3 issues time.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Dec 2, 2014)

Tenma said:


> Takahiro probably watched too much Alien and figured that cryogenics=stopping time.
> 
> Don't really care about factoring real world logic into the powers in AGK though. If Incursio can apparently adapt to time stops now, whatever. AGK is as dumb as dumb action series can get and there's no point excessively debating ability mechanics.
> 
> ...



Exactly what I said. When are we going to see her breakout into cold sweat at least when it comes to Tatsumi...... mofo is ice cold.


----------



## Black Knight (Dec 2, 2014)

LordPerucho said:


> I love how in the last panel, Esdease only looks at Tatsumi and ignores Budou taunting NR.
> 
> The moment Budou attempts to attack Tatsumi expect Esdease to intercept him.



Seems you have forgotten about Esdeath's answer to when Tatsumi sneaked out the first time.


----------



## Golden Witch (Dec 2, 2014)

Black Knight said:


> Seems you have forgotten about that Esdeath's answer to when Tatsumi sneaked out the first time.



To be fair, Esdeath was referring there to her Subordinates/J?gers.



So it shouldn't really apply to Budo.


----------



## Black Knight (Dec 2, 2014)

Then a major conflict is soon gonna arise.


----------



## Golden Witch (Dec 2, 2014)

That could also be the downfall of Esdeath if she goes against Budo if he attempts to kill Tatsumi and she going against him because of that.

Not saying she'll die, that is one option, but an unlikely one, but you never know with this Manga.
And if she kills Budo, oh God, the PM might go apeshit seeing despite that Budo wants him gone, Honest needs his Power to repel the Revolutionaries.Especially since Budo's Men and he himself being in charge against them.So in a sense, should Esdeath kill Budo to save Tatsumi, she pretty much allows the RA to advance with the Big Man gone.
You can always say he could send out Esdeath, but who'd defend the Capital?Wave and Kurome by themselves?
Esdeath is needed right there and now and Budo needs to be out there.

Critical Point of the Revolution attempt.


----------



## Mei Lin (Dec 2, 2014)

Esdeath is not dying to Budo, no lol. Just no , please stop


----------



## Golden Witch (Dec 2, 2014)

What did I just say?
It's unlikely but still possible no matter how you wanna twist it.Manga are a fucking Catbox and right now Esdeath is the Kitty within her one.
I even flatout said "Not saying she'll die".


----------



## Rax (Dec 2, 2014)

Kill Budo, Death girl


----------



## LordPerucho (Dec 2, 2014)

Golden Witch said:


> That could also be the downfall of Esdeath if she goes against Budo if he attempts to kill Tatsumi and she going against him because of that.
> 
> Not saying she'll die, that is one option, but an unlikely one, but you never know with this Manga.
> And if she kills Budo, oh God, the PM might go apeshit seeing despite that Budo wants him gone, Honest needs his Power to repel the Revolutionaries.Especially since Budo's Men and he himself being in charge against them.So in a sense, should Esdeath kill Budo to save Tatsumi, she pretty much allows the RA to advance with the Big Man gone.
> ...



Izou because he is at least as strong as Prime Gensei .

Besides he needs to feed kousetsu regularly.


----------



## Mei Lin (Dec 2, 2014)

Prime Minster
Esdeath
Budo
Wave
Kurome
I+ small frys

Not much left for the empire anyway.


----------



## LordPerucho (Dec 2, 2014)

I have an idea how the battles will break down in the upcoming chapter, basing on the last panel of chapter 54s last page.

Tatsumi vs Esdease: Esdease face looked like she only wants Tatsumi and nothing else matters to her. The wires should come into play, maybe they have poison or a substance that makes Tatsumi fall into Esdeases control.

Mine, Akame and Leone vs Budou: Budou is pissed because Mines blast is dangerous(even though he did no dmg no him), he has some history with Akame that we dont know, and Leone is there because she is the only one besides tatsumi that can tank attacks. The moment Budou said " no matter what the cost might be you will be executed" I should mean the coliseum will be destroyed and might expect some innocent people getting killed(people that live next to the coliseum).


----------



## Flagrance (Dec 3, 2014)

At least tatsumi could fight evenly with her for a little while,  and that amazing slice

I'm not complaining about the upgrade


----------



## LordPerucho (Dec 4, 2014)

This needs to be the first NR fails a mission and that is not able to rescue Tatsumi. It would be interesting Tatsumi ends up brainwashed by Esdease and becomes a General for the Empire.


----------



## Golden Witch (Dec 4, 2014)

Friendly reminder:
Sheele died in December 2010
Stylish died in December 2011
Chelsea died in December 2012
Susanoo died in December 2013


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 4, 2014)

One of these is not like the other...


----------



## LordPerucho (Dec 4, 2014)

Girl died in 2010, 
Guy died in 2011
Girl died in 2012
Guy died in 2013
This means a girl is dying next month(I assume Najenda if she shows up at the coliseum) If not, Mine or Leone.

Akame is safe for obvious reasons.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Dec 4, 2014)

I'm afraid we could lose Leone this time around.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Dec 4, 2014)

LordPerucho said:


> Girl died in 2010,
> Guy died in 2011
> Girl died in 2012
> Guy died in 2013
> ...



Oh no 

At least its only 1 that dies, right?


----------



## DarkSlayerZero (Dec 4, 2014)

See ya Najenda


----------



## Black Knight (Dec 5, 2014)

If chapter 49 is any indication, the fact Lubbock died digs Najenda's grave further.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 5, 2014)

I expect it to be Leone.


----------



## Misaki Yata (Dec 5, 2014)

Golden Witch said:


> Same.Besides, I'm preferring Mine simply cause I'm not letting my dick and balls cloud my mind and become majorly shallow and dick driven into liking Esdeath solely due to her looking gorgeous as others seem to be doing.



Esdeath is virgin bait like FT females.


----------



## JeremyJay22 (Dec 5, 2014)

The next chapter is going to be good, can't wait.


----------



## Chad (Dec 5, 2014)

I predict Najenda is going to fight Izou.


----------



## Mei Lin (Dec 5, 2014)

Mine,Leonne,Budo dead by the next chapter.


----------



## Black Knight (Dec 5, 2014)

Put down that bottle of brandy you're holding.


----------



## Golden Witch (Dec 5, 2014)

Death or not.
The PM needing a Woman to breed is something that has to be remembered as well.
Who knows, perhaps we won't have a death this christmas but literally worse.
Like, the kidnapping of the woman who'll serve as that.
Victim of contineous rape and knowing the PM all sorts of grotesque and vile practices.

Though I do fear it'll be Leone's turn to die or perhaps be that woman, especially cause of Regenerator.


----------



## LordPerucho (Dec 5, 2014)

Golden Witch said:


> Death or not.
> The PM needing a Woman to breed is something that has to be remembered as well.
> Who knows, perhaps we won't have a death this christmas but literally worse.
> Like, the kidnapping of the woman who'll serve as that.
> ...



For a moment I was thinking Dorothea would be the PMs wife, but she said she only was interesting in love when she bit Tatsumi.

I bet he will kidnap someone from the streets to be his wife.

If the series were seinen, we mightve seen PM and her future wife having sex .

For the people that want Mine dead in the manga, I dont see it happening. Her death in the anime caused a lot of people to drop the anime.


----------



## Black Knight (Dec 5, 2014)

For the author it would matter not how many fans said character had if he had already in mind to kill said character at some point. But Takahiro is a smart guy and he wouldn't make his favorite character one that would die short-time.

The anime at this point should be taken as an alternative route, especially after that gundam sized teigu. That was some unintentionally hilarious stuff 

In all seriousness, I can't see either Leone dying. Najenda is the most likely for reasons already mentioned above.


----------



## son_michael (Dec 5, 2014)

Golden Witch said:


> Death or not.
> The PM needing a Woman to breed is something that has to be remembered as well.
> Who knows, perhaps we won't have a death this christmas but literally worse.
> Like, the kidnapping of the woman who'll serve as that.
> ...



You guys act like he's on the prowl for baby makers, it was just an insane villain moment.


----------



## Golden Witch (Dec 5, 2014)

Anime Kurome is basically advertising people to read the Manga too cause it's different.
What was it she said to Wave?
"I wish in a different time we could have had a different relationship" or something like that?


----------



## Punk Zebra (Dec 5, 2014)

Mei Lin said:


> Mine,Leonne,Budo dead by the next chapter.


----------



## Golden Witch (Dec 6, 2014)

meh, why not.

J?gers - Kurome,Wave and Esdeath

Night Raid - Akame, Tatsumi and Najenda.

Then again that also works with Mine now instead of Najenda to mirror Esdeath.
Akame - Rival of Kurome
Tatsumi - Rival of Wave
Najenda/Mine - Rival of Esdeath
Do note as well that one might consider Mine inheriting Pumpkin being symbolic too, and perhaps a foreshadow of taking over Najenda for becoming Esdeath's Nemesis.
Which also brings me back to the fucking FIRST PAGE of this Manga posted by Black Knight a while ago.


Mine,Akame and Tatsumi being the last 3 fits perfectly.
Each one has a rival within the J?ger,each one is a Mirror,each one has beef with the other and that page (very first) gets all the more symbolic.


Also:
Wild Hunt Leftovers - Izou,Dorothea and Cosmina.

Each one has 3 left.


----------



## AlbaMeira (Dec 6, 2014)

Akame.TV Episode 23 "Kill The Emperor"  preview is up for those who care about that sort of thing.



That Prime Minister Honest panel though. 

.


----------



## Golden Witch (Dec 6, 2014)

Seen it.
Supposedly it's gonna create a shitstorm on the net.


----------



## Darth (Dec 7, 2014)

So who's read the Akame ga Kill Zero chapter?

And who else is fuming in a bubbling rage over the quality of said chapter?

FUCK YOU TOGASHI


----------



## Zaru (Dec 7, 2014)

Darth said:


> So who's read the Akame ga Kill Zero chapter?
> 
> And who else is fuming in a bubbling rage over the quality of said chapter?
> 
> FUCK YOU TOGASHI



>All those sketches
>Suddenly page of clouds with detailled screentone, probably done by an assistant

 Oh well it'll be fixed in the volume release


----------



## Mei Lin (Dec 7, 2014)

That Granny was weak. Najasho is weaker than I thought, he's a small fry.


----------



## Golden Witch (Dec 7, 2014)

Tatsumi just died in the Anime.
And Akame turns into Izou.


----------



## Mei Lin (Dec 7, 2014)

Don't spoiled it I haven't watched it yet.!

If it's true Hooray


----------



## LordPerucho (Dec 7, 2014)

Did she awake the Mangekyo Sharingan? .


----------



## Punk Zebra (Dec 7, 2014)

Wow! The anime is such a train wreck.


----------



## Golden Witch (Dec 7, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 









I note that Wave is still alive.
And LeonexRun OTP


----------



## Mei Lin (Dec 7, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Wave gives no F , now he's just going to go home lulz.


----------



## Golden Witch (Dec 7, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 





Leone and Run sruvived Tatsumi.
And even might hook up.


----------



## Ftg07 (Dec 7, 2014)

Well Akame is the MC not Tatsumi


----------



## Golden Witch (Dec 7, 2014)

Who?m   .


----------



## LordPerucho (Dec 7, 2014)

AGK site has confirmed a 2nd Season.

WHAT THE FUCK.


----------



## Black Knight (Dec 7, 2014)

As if there wasn't enough evidence the anime is an alternative route... Tatsumi's armor evolving into an elemental thing instead of the badass dragon armor 



LordPerucho said:


> AGK site has confirmed a 2nd Season.
> 
> WHAT THE FUCK.



What? Either they start from scratch or they just lose it.


----------



## Golden Witch (Dec 7, 2014)

Incursio, basically


----------



## LordPerucho (Dec 7, 2014)

Can anyone translate this, plz?


----------



## Mei Lin (Dec 7, 2014)

Movie version.

So I assume it will have manga adapted scenes instead.


----------



## Mei Lin (Dec 7, 2014)

Well I guess Tatsumi won't die in the manga then.

1.We still haven't visit his village.
2.He's fight with Wave still not happened.
3.He can't die like that , it's just pathetic.


----------



## Golden Witch (Dec 7, 2014)

Why is it important if we see his village?
For all we know Esdeath already burned it down so Tatsumi wouldn't return/leave her.


----------



## DarkSlayerZero (Dec 7, 2014)

Got some important tweets here



over the quality of said chapter





extremely rough translation from a guy on the AGK Reddit page

_The first tells us that he has nothing with the anime supervision, the rest in not-understandable, but mostly has nothing to with the first topic.
The second tells us something that apparently there is a discrepance because the staff of the anime wanted it (I don't know what) like it is, and that he wanted to be work with the anime staff/he wanted to do something for the anime staff._


----------



## Mei Lin (Dec 7, 2014)

Golden Witch said:


> Why is it important if we see his village?
> For all we know Esdeath already burned it down so Tatsumi wouldn't return/leave her.



What do you know about Tatsumi past? Tell me we don't know S about the male MC
How did he meet with Leyasu,Sayo?
What is he to the village, since he came to the Capital for them in the first place?
From the starters who is he , what make him so determine in the first place.
The end goal for Tatsumi is to help his village. 

We need to see this place and how it turn out in the end. We need to see this place one way or another.

It's really important.


----------



## Ftg07 (Dec 7, 2014)

I just noticed the PM's teigu was in the opening all along


----------



## Morglay (Dec 7, 2014)

To put it bluntly nobody cares about Tatsumi, why would the author waste time on his origins.. Unless they show it in a flashback when he is about to die in reference to wishing he never left.


----------



## Darth (Dec 7, 2014)

LordPerucho said:


> AGK site has confirmed a 2nd Season.
> 
> WHAT THE FUCK.



can i get a screenshot? i have no idea where it is on the site myself.


----------



## LordPerucho (Dec 7, 2014)

Darth said:


> can i get a screenshot? i have no idea where it is on the site myself.



I posted it ,its on the previous page, and i mistook it and looks like there will be a AGK movie soon.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 7, 2014)

>People spoiler tagging the anime in the manga thread



This series is amazing


----------



## Punk Zebra (Dec 7, 2014)

I like Tatsumi, but I wish the author gave him a better Teigu than the one he has now. It would have been better if he used a sword rather than a spear or lance.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 7, 2014)

>Sword
>Not godly spear

plebeian of the lowest order. Swords are as generic as they come.


----------



## DarkSlayerZero (Dec 7, 2014)

While I'm not too happy about the insane derivations I did enjoy the following

The OST
Wave's "Grand Chariot" Scream.
Tatsumi's "Incursio" Scream+the scream whle charging the mech.


----------



## Ftg07 (Dec 7, 2014)

Did Wave also have the spear in the manga or was this the first time it appears in the series?


----------



## Rax (Dec 7, 2014)

Swords >>>>>>> Spears


----------



## DarkSlayerZero (Dec 7, 2014)

Ftg07 said:


> Did Wave also have the spear in the manga or was this the first time it appears in the series?



He has a sword in the manga.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 7, 2014)

since rh said it, you know it's wrong.


----------



## Ftg07 (Dec 7, 2014)

DarkSlayerZero said:


> He has a sword in the manga.



While using Grand chariot O_o link me the chapter that has Grand chariot using a sword.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 7, 2014)

grand chariot mode doesn't have a sword. It has its weird shield cape thing


----------



## Rax (Dec 7, 2014)

No spear beats a sword


----------



## Morglay (Dec 7, 2014)

Rax said:


> All spears beat swords



Fixed for accuracy. 

Irrelevant argument anyway as glaives >>> all.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 7, 2014)




----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 7, 2014)

rofl poor DSZ

wave is actually my second and i stated my enjoyment of him but esdeath is too good for me (barely beats him really) and ive always stated my hope for tatsumi to die and wave take over

but he's been nothing but a jobber in the anime


----------



## Rax (Dec 7, 2014)

Get your spear shit outta here


----------



## zenieth (Dec 7, 2014)

RH has to resort to the most barest sword there is to even make an argument


----------



## zenieth (Dec 7, 2014)

You could pick a random glaive from google search and it'd solo most swords low diff


----------



## Ftg07 (Dec 7, 2014)

Spears can do lots a lot more just look at Chastiefol


----------



## LordPerucho (Dec 7, 2014)

WAD said:


> rofl poor DSZ
> 
> wave is actually my second and i stated my enjoyment of him but esdeath is too good for me (barely beats him really) and ive always stated my hope for tatsumi to die and wave take over
> 
> but he's been nothing but a jobber in the anime



Wave ended up on the ground after taking 1 laser beam , his treatment in the anime has been brutal.

Not even Yamcha, Chad, Elfman or Kiba have received that kind of treatment in anime.


----------



## Mei Lin (Dec 7, 2014)

I thought alot more people would prefer using one hand (Sword) than two hands (spear)


----------



## Mei Lin (Dec 7, 2014)

But I do agree with the anime, that one thing should happen.

The finale should be

Esdeath vs Akame.


----------



## Rax (Dec 7, 2014)

LordPerucho said:


> Wave ended up on the ground after taking 1 laser beam , his treatment in the anime has been brutal.
> 
> Not even Yamcha, Chad, Elfman or Kiba have received that kind of treatment in anime.



Why is Elfman among those fools?


----------



## LordPerucho (Dec 7, 2014)

Rax said:


> Why is Elfman among those fools?



Because he is a jobber as well, how he 1 shotted Sayla was BS to the extreme.



Mei Lin said:


> But I do agree with the anime, that one thing should happen.
> 
> The finale should be
> 
> Esdeath vs Akame.



Episodes 24 titles is "Akame Ga Kill" which in english means Red Eyes Killer

It makes sense Akames trump card turns her into a demon, like Izou. What if Izou is related to Akame? Saw some people on YT say he is Akames dad/relative.


----------



## Mei Lin (Dec 7, 2014)

LordPerucho said:


> Because he is a jobber as well, how he 1 shotted Sayla was BS to the extreme.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I can dig the idea , maybe they come from the same clan. I am not sure about blood related.


----------



## Rax (Dec 7, 2014)

The back of the head is an extreme weakspot though 

Elfman may get fucked some times, but Mashima shows him more love than those others get from their makers.

Akira Toriyama straight up said he hated Yamcha


----------



## Mei Lin (Dec 7, 2014)

Spoilers for the next chapter, they put a lot of efforts for Mine in particular.


----------



## DarkSlayerZero (Dec 7, 2014)

zenieth said:


> grand chariot mode doesn't have a sword. It has its weird shield cape thing



He fights bare handed and uses the sword when he's not using Grand Chariot. The cape thing is for flight.


----------



## LordPerucho (Dec 7, 2014)

Mei Lin said:


> Spoilers for the next chapter, they put a lot of efforts for Mine in particular.



If Ran survives in the anime, then neither Mine nor Tatsumi will die next chapter.

I still believe White Fox killed Mine to test how would fandom react to it if it happened in the manga.



Mei Lin said:


> I can dig the idea , maybe they come from the same clan. I am not sure about blood related.



All the pieces are coming together.

Red Eyes Killer
Izou has red eyes

What Gensei said about the only way for him to feel alive is to kill people, which is why Izou lives for Kousetsu.

Lubbock saying "Akame has a trump card but cant use it right now".

She cant use it because she turns berserk imo.


----------



## Mei Lin (Dec 7, 2014)

Tatsumi is going to die, since the reception was most fan was happy he died,


----------



## Black Knight (Dec 8, 2014)

At this point taking anything that happened in the anime original route for granted should be subject to penalty. The whole thing has become so delightfully awful I can't help but feel there's some wishful thinking in this thread.

But don't worry, you still have the fanfiction section


----------



## Golden Witch (Dec 8, 2014)

Black Knight said:


> At this point taking anything that happened in the anime original route for granted should be subject to penalty. The whole thing has become so delightfully awful I can't help but feel there's some wishful thinking in this thread.
> 
> But don't worry, you still have the fanfiction section



Run being alive in the Anime, totally means he'll come back from the dead and hooks up with Leone.
Oh, wait!Tatsumi is gonna turn into Elemental Hero Bladeedge!
Me too!Tatsumi and Wave will never clash despite Takahiro saying they will and are rivals!


----------



## Roman (Dec 8, 2014)

At this point taking anything that happened in the anime original route as guaranteed to happen in the manga should be subject to penalty.


----------



## Golden Witch (Dec 8, 2014)

Be warned, if even ONE fucking thing happens similar to the Anime, no matter how big or small, people are gonna be:
"Called it!You were wrong!"
Laughing and not quitting for ages.


----------



## Roman (Dec 8, 2014)

Golden Witch said:


> Be warned, if even ONE fucking thing happens similar to the Anime, no matter how big or small, people are gonna be:
> "Called it!You were wrong!"



Not even that. If for one moment it looks like Mine or Tatsumi are going to die during a chapter's end, we'll be hearing people saying they called it for a whole month. Only for the next chapter to show us they both survived 

Jimmies will be rustled. And is it just me, or are people actually liking the anime route better than where the manga's going atm? O_o


----------



## Mei Lin (Dec 8, 2014)

People want Tatsumi dead, so people are happy about it.


----------



## Roman (Dec 8, 2014)

And AgK has never been one to satisfy crowds needlessly. As I recall, no one wanted Chelsea or Bulat to die. I don't see the story changing itself for its readers' sakes particularly based on anime results.


----------



## Golden Witch (Dec 8, 2014)

Freedan said:


> And AgK has never been one to satisfy crowds needlessly.



This.

If it'd be to satisfy crowds, for example Lubbock wouldn't have died.
The fucking reception he got for killing Syura, people wanting him to escape in the hopes he will finally get recognized by Najenda and get some reward.


----------



## Mei Lin (Dec 8, 2014)

Than what's the point of people saying the anime is gauging the reactions of people 

Mine is going to die regardless, of how the fans react :Villa


----------



## Punk Zebra (Dec 8, 2014)

^so is Wave-kun.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Dec 8, 2014)

Just ignore Perucho.
Mein is a goner no matter what. 

Also, the anime is pointless as a method of predicting things. Don't understand why some people are seriously doing that.


----------



## Roman (Dec 8, 2014)

Mei Lin said:


> Than what's the point of people saying the anime is gauging the reactions of people



The only one who said that was Perucho. It would matter a bit more if the statement came from someone actually involved with the production of the manga.


----------



## Misaki Yata (Dec 8, 2014)

Punk Zebra said:


> ^so is Wave-kun.



Wave has a higher chance of living than Esdeath and Kurolame.


----------



## LordPerucho (Dec 8, 2014)

Mei Lin said:


> Than what's the point of people saying the anime is gauging the reactions of people
> 
> Mine is going to die regardless, of how the fans react :Villa



Wanna bet?

Rica wont do it because it would hurt his ego


----------



## LordPerucho (Dec 9, 2014)

Well anyone looking forward how Esdease will die in the anime?

Sucks for Mine fans, the anime confirmed Esdease x Tatsumi .


----------



## DarkSlayerZero (Dec 9, 2014)

LordPerucho said:


> Well anyone looking forward how Esdease will die in the anime?
> 
> Sucks for Mine fans, *the anime confirmed Esdease x Tatsumi* .



Can you stop with things like this, it's annoying.


----------



## LordPerucho (Dec 9, 2014)

They did, dont get mad at me, get mad at WhiteFox for their trolling skills.

I thought the only Mine fan in this forum was Rax..


----------



## DarkSlayerZero (Dec 9, 2014)

LordPerucho said:


> They did, dont get mad at me, get mad at WhiteFox for their trolling skills.
> 
> I thought the only Mine fan in this forum was Rax..



That's not an indication of anything especially since Tats is a corpse.

Kurome is my lady, Mine is 3rd.


----------



## son_michael (Dec 10, 2014)

LordPerucho said:


> They did, dont get mad at me, get mad at WhiteFox for their trolling skills.
> 
> I thought the only Mine fan in this forum was Rax..



if the spoilers are true..that's bullshit writing   still...it's not like Tatsumi chose Esdeath though. He's just forced to be bound to her until he dies


----------



## Roman (Dec 10, 2014)

son_michael said:


> if the spoilers are true



I'm inclined to believe in them because more often than not, anime original routes are horribly shitty like that.


----------



## LordPerucho (Dec 10, 2014)

son_michael said:


> if the spoilers are true..that's bullshit writing   still...it's not like Tatsumi chose Esdeath though. He's just forced to be bound to her until he dies



What more BS are: The stupid anti-teigu ring(talk about a huge asspull) Onest has, he destroys Leones belt, then shoots her to death.

The huge Nerf Esdease has vs Akame, Akame in her ghoul mode gained so much strength she is completely above Esdeases level, not even Mahapadma worked on her(Manga I2 Tatsumi overcame for just an instant).


----------



## son_michael (Dec 10, 2014)

LordPerucho said:


> What more BS are: The stupid anti-teigu ring(talk about a huge asspull) Onest has, he destroys Leones belt, then shoots her to death.
> 
> The huge Nerf Esdease has vs Akame, Akame in her ghoul mode gained so much strength she is completely above Esdeases level, not even Mahapadma worked on her(Manga I2 Tatsumi overcame for just an instant).



Yea I think we can all safely say that Whitefox is full of shit when they say all the material for this series came from the Mangaka.

There's no way his writing is this shitty.


----------



## Black Knight (Dec 10, 2014)

The mangaka only supervised the episodes, to make sure it wouldn't spoil anything that still hasn't happened  in the original story.

The fact Ran is one of the final survivors in the anime adds more insult to the injury.


----------



## LordPerucho (Dec 10, 2014)

son_michael said:


> Yea I think we can all safely say that Whitefox is full of shit when they say all the material for this series came from the Mangaka.
> 
> There's no way his writing is this shitty.




I was wrong about using Mahapadma, seems that Esdease never used it vs Akame. 
Esdease affected by a big amount of CIS.

Here is a quick summary. This is 100% real


> Akame fights with Esdeath where Esdeath’s arm is cut off. She eventually loses to Akame in her ghoul mode where Esdeath did not use trump card Mahapadma throughout the fight. In her last moments, Esdeath is shambles towards Tatsumi and freeze each other together in a block of ice, to be together for eternity. Meanwhile Leone is fighting Prime Minister Honest. After a brutal fight where the two exchange devastating wounds, with the PM breaking Leone’s Taigu, Leone manages to defeat the PM and smash his face in. Akame and Leone meet and congratulate each other on their victories. Unfortunately Leone succumbs to her wounds, from the PM shooting her, and dies in a dark alleyway.
> 
> Akame and Najenda are the only ones that remain in the Night Raid and are now highly wanted. A bunch of mysterious men approach her before the scene cuts to Wave and Run walking towards the sunset. It then transitions into he final scene of the anime with Akame dashing, leaping and slashing the screen before the logo appears for the final time.


2


----------



## Zaru (Dec 10, 2014)

Maybe the complete opposite of the manga happens 

Which means for the manga: Boss dies, Wave dies, Kurome lives, Akame dies, Mein lives and wins the Tatsumibowl, Tatsumi gets heated instead of frozen, Emperor has a tiny as fuck Teigu and Honest ... well okay Honest will die either way.


----------



## Golden Witch (Dec 10, 2014)

son_michael said:


> Yea I think we can all safely say that Whitefox is full of shit when they say all the material for this series came from the Mangaka.
> 
> There's no way his writing is this shitty.



Consider, Takahiro is the writer of Yuuki Yuna which is one of the biggest surprise hits in Japan this year and very well received.




> Yuuki Yuuna is an original series created by Takahiro (Akame ga Kill!), and it blends elements from three different anime genres. First are its magical girl ancestors, and this one comes from the lineage of adult magical girl shows like Nanoha and Madoka. Second is slice-of-life, and except for the dark clouds that are almost always lingering under the surface, some of the mellowest scenes wouldn’t feel out of place in a Kyoto Animation series. Third are anime adapted from video games, something with which Yuuki Yuuna’s director Seiji Kishi (Daganronpa The Animation, Persona 4 The Animation) has a lot of experience. The structure of the show's combat scenes will be familiar to anyone used to playing turn-based RPGs; the girls even discuss game mechanics like their experience levels and how much magic they have left.
> 
> Moe’s Scale of Female Cuteness:
> All five girls in the Hero Club can be pretty cute. Most of their club activities are ordinary community service work, like fostering kittens and performing puppet shows for kids. They're also shown hanging out together sometimes in their spare time. Even during the SoL moments, however, the writing goes deeper than just "cute girls doing cute things." All of the girls are distinct characters with their own personalities, strengths, weaknesses, and personal issues they have to deal with. As their backstories unfold, we learn most of them faced serious hardships growing up. Tensions occasionally flare between them, and even in the most seemingly cheerful moments there are lingering undercurrents of anxiety and doubt about the job they have to do and the risk to their lives and well-being. The series usually conveys this mood very effectively without having to spell it out to the audience, and it adds enough gravity to each episode that even the cutest moments never threaten to overtake the rest of the show.
> ...


----------



## LordPerucho (Dec 10, 2014)

How Akame vs Esdease went down.



> Akame and Esdese fight. Akame gets her ass beat, akame uses trump card, becomes strong. Cuts Esdese in the hand. Esdese cuts off her arm before the curse spreads. Fighting resumes. Esdese cuts off Akames arm. Fighting resumes. Akame somehow teleports and cuts Esdese in the chest. Before dying Esdese hugs Tatsumis corpse and encases them both in ice. Ice explodes into sparkles.



Fight seems decent, but affected by PIS/CIS, why didnt Esdease use mahapadma or Ice meteors?


----------



## Mei Lin (Dec 10, 2014)

I expect Esdeath to not die , but lose her memories in the end.


----------



## LordPerucho (Dec 11, 2014)

【





> ガンガンJOKER】アカメが斬る！ Part22?2ch.net
> 
> 
> 758 ：作者の都合により名無しです：2014/12/10(水) 14:34:27.86 IDKp5Hhr00
> ...



Basically what happened in the anime might happen in the manga later on.


----------



## DarkSlayerZero (Dec 11, 2014)

I'd like an actual translation of that and not just a sentence.


----------



## LordPerucho (Dec 11, 2014)

Ok here is the full translation.



> Takahiro has been working on the anime story with White Fox for about 2 years. He wrote shit from his original notes he had for the manga and during the creation process he decided to go more in-depth with events such as Rabac's balls in the manga & even changing some.
> 
> 
> His notes are confirmed different at this point since Wild Hunt was introduced and Suzuka is alive, not to mention Mein and Tatsumi are dating, & the manga should deviate a lot from the anime but some deaths 'should' remain the same, ie. Mein, Leone, Tatsumi, etc.



You might ask, "But why Run is kept alive in the anime?", he is still in the real world(his body that is) and we could probably see a Teigu that could revive him despite Najenda said it doesnt exist.


----------



## convict (Dec 11, 2014)

Having this anime spoil the manga shows appalling lack of respect to genuine fans of the series.


----------



## Black Knight (Dec 12, 2014)

I wouldn't trust that when already so many things are different in both development and execution. For instance, Run. He's not coming back from this just like Kurome's fallen companions in battle aren't as well.

And Najenda too isn't surviving, there's absolutely no way she can make it out alive given her condition.


----------



## Mei Lin (Dec 12, 2014)

Also that ridiculous final teigu is not showing up in the manga.


----------



## DarkSlayerZero (Dec 12, 2014)

Was hoping that the text provided an actual description but it doesn't

_"Mahapadma" (摩訶鉢特摩 or Makahadoma in Japanese), the technique that freezes space and time, is named after one of the cold hells in religion. A great amount of energy is used to pull it off, which is why it can only be used once a day._


----------



## Garcher (Dec 12, 2014)

damn


----------



## zenieth (Dec 12, 2014)

Mei Lin said:


> Also that ridiculous final teigu is not showing up in the manga.



>takahiro is a known fan of mech anime and toku
>Player A and Player B look straight up toku
>He gave them that design noting he'd use it

I also like how Perucho just shamelessly stole that article and summary. And no it's not a word for word, it's a summary a translator gave.


----------



## Black Knight (Dec 12, 2014)

That article only states Takahiro worked for the anime production for 2 years, nothing else. The rest of the stuff is made-up by the poster.

Unless you really want to believe Run is somehow gonna come back to life when that's just plain impossible.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 12, 2014)

Black Knight said:


> That article only states Takahiro worked for the anime production for 2 years, nothing else. The rest of the stuff is made-up by the poster.
> 
> Unless you really want to believe Run is somehow gonna come back to life when that's just plain impossible.



edit: wait just actually read perucho's summary. Man didn't even steal a summary from a credible source.

Thought he just shamelessly took the one I posted earlier.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Dec 12, 2014)

zenieth said:


> edit: wait just actually read perucho's summary. Man didn't even steal a summary from a credible source.
> 
> Thought he just shamelessly took the one I posted earlier.



He never shares from credible sources, and always adds made up stuff to everything he shares as well.
He's just trolling.
People should know this by now.


----------



## Mei Lin (Dec 12, 2014)

But still Mein or Leone  will not live to see the new year .


----------



## DarkSlayerZero (Dec 12, 2014)

Najenda will be body bagged.


----------



## Mei Lin (Dec 12, 2014)

Najenda is not dying till around the final fight. The general will always stay alive till near the end.


----------



## Black Knight (Dec 12, 2014)

Chapter 49 pretty much hinted at Najenda is soon to leave the stage.


----------



## Mei Lin (Dec 12, 2014)

Still not seeing her die till right around the end.


----------



## Golden Witch (Dec 12, 2014)

DarkSlayerZero said:


> Najenda will be body bagged.



Looks like the most likely option seeing the last few chapters.
Unless it's a Red Herring, (cause coincidence it's surely not), Takahiro is setting up for her to be replaced by Mine.

We're not getting stuff like:
Mine stating she can understand Najenda's thought processes.
Mine having her Teigu.
Najenda's smirk when she saw and accepted Mine's resolve and her having formed a plan (which truly is Najenda's department within Night Raid)
The bad blood being formed between Mine and Esdeath.

If not Mine, then it'll be Najenda who'll die and the former taking over the role she had.
Cause when I saw that fucking smile of Najenda, and look at it now and remember she is running on borrowed time anyway, it certainly gives me the kind of feel that her acceptance was more than just of Mine's resolve.
Someone who grew and perhaps Najenda thinks of being worthy to inherit her will and dream, so she can perish and leave the rest to Mine.


----------



## DarkSlayerZero (Dec 12, 2014)

Golden Witch said:


> Looks like the most likely option seeing the last few chapters.
> Unless it's a Red Herring, (cause coincidence it's surely not), Takahiro is setting up for her to be replaced by Mine.
> 
> We're not getting stuff like:
> ...



Technically that already happened.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 13, 2014)

The character who gets the most development during the current arc and is closest to tatsumi tends to die

And people believe it'll be najenda or leone

Do you guys even read this series?

Mine's unequivocally at the top of the list

Also the borrowed time point

Kurome's been dying for how many chapters now?


----------



## Zabuza (Dec 13, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Is it true that both Tastsumi and Esdeath died?


----------



## DarkSlayerZero (Dec 13, 2014)

Zabuza said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Is it true that both Tastsumi and Esdeath died?



In the anime, yes Esdeath dies tomorrow.


----------



## Zabuza (Dec 13, 2014)

DarkSlayerZero said:


> In the anime, yes Esdeath dies tomorrow.




*Spoiler*: __ 



So that is not related with how the manga will go?


----------



## DarkSlayerZero (Dec 13, 2014)

Zabuza said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> So that is not related with how the manga will go?



No. Just think of the Manga as route A and the anime as route B.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Dec 13, 2014)

The anime is so shit! They might as well shouldn't have went through with it. Madhouse could have handled it better.


----------



## DarkSlayerZero (Dec 13, 2014)

The artist just tweeted and said that the manga still has a long way to go.

アカ斬る劇場で泣いた後に、自分の原稿を見て「あれ？元気じゃね」となる不思議さ


----------



## Zabuza (Dec 13, 2014)

DarkSlayerZero said:


> The artist just tweeted and said that the manga still has a long way to go.
> 
> アカ斬る劇場で泣いた後に、自分の原稿を見て「あれ？元気じゃね」となる不思議さ



Thank god because I'm really hoping this manga lasts much longer.


----------



## Mei Lin (Dec 13, 2014)

That wasn't the tweet. I was like' is this guy trying to BS us like Pesho?'

This is the tweet

俺達の戦いはまだまだこれからだ！！（次回作にご期待下さい）

'Our battle still have a long way to go, please look forward to the next work!'


----------



## DarkSlayerZero (Dec 13, 2014)

Mei Lin said:


> That wasn't the tweet. I was like' is this guy trying to BS us like Pesho?'
> 
> This is the tweet
> 
> ...



This guy can be trusted


----------



## Mei Lin (Dec 13, 2014)

I know after the fact.. but  before I was like ??? that tweet doesn't correlate with what he just said. Than I look on his twitter. 'the guy must have C/P the wrong tweet' :


----------



## Black Knight (Dec 13, 2014)

Who is Pesho?


----------



## zenieth (Dec 13, 2014)

Probably Perucho


----------



## Ftg07 (Dec 13, 2014)

Lol ^

Are we getting any special chapters any time soon?


----------



## Rica_Patin (Dec 13, 2014)

This thread
[youtube]rHDtwNX72G4[/youtube]


----------



## zenieth (Dec 13, 2014)

Nothing's been mentioned relating to special chapters. Latest thing we've gotten is maid Akame and Esdeath


----------



## Misaki Yata (Dec 14, 2014)

DarkSlayerZero said:


> Najenda will be body bagged.



Just like Wave the 2nd biggest Jobber in the series.


----------



## LordPerucho (Dec 14, 2014)

So the storyboard leak was 100% real.

Akame in Ghoul mode practically overcame Mahapadma and 1 shot Esdease. The antiteigu ring better not happen in the manga, talk about a big asspull.


----------



## Mei Lin (Dec 14, 2014)

I am like'bloody production' Esdeath is not stupid enough to throw her sword.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Dec 14, 2014)

What a way to further waste time.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Dec 14, 2014)

Go study or something. 
Or sleep, yeah that's definitely better than watching that shit.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Dec 14, 2014)

I hope nothing in the anime happens in the manga, although Akame's trump card seemed reasonable and would kind of confirm why she doesn't use it. The only thing I liked about that ending was the Esdeath and Tatsumi part. If that was an outcome in the manga I would be fine with it.


----------



## Golden Witch (Dec 14, 2014)

It shouldn't.
Esdeath was all about finding a worthy opponent, and found so within Akame in the Anime.

Meanwhile, in the Manga Tatsumi is the one rising up giving her a fight, breaking through Mahapadma.

The 3 Loli's surviving as well as Bols's Family, and White Fox focusing on that speaks volumes too.


----------



## OS (Dec 14, 2014)

How would you feel if the manga kill off tatsumi and esdeath off like in the anime?


----------



## zenieth (Dec 14, 2014)

I don't care. The anime's only real issue is pacing was horrendous

I expect there to be an even smaller living cast by the end of the manga else it failed at embodying THE EDGE


----------



## Rax (Dec 14, 2014)

Tatsumi died in the anime?

Wut


----------



## Misaki Yata (Dec 14, 2014)

Rax said:


> Should I even bother?



Here's a way to encourage you, if you can read shit like FT and like it then you can pretty much watch anything even agk.

better?


----------



## Zabuza (Dec 14, 2014)

OS said:


> How would you feel if the manga kill off tatsumi and esdeath off like in the anime?



Pretty much dissappointed.


----------



## Palm Siberia (Dec 14, 2014)

Akame kill well at least the anime is sticking to what the name of the manga means


----------



## Punk Zebra (Dec 15, 2014)

OS said:


> How would you feel if the manga kill off tatsumi and esdeath off like in the anime?



Simple......send death threats. It works all the time.

Being serious, I would probably stop reading and forget that I ever came across such material.


----------



## Mei Lin (Dec 15, 2014)

The anime is better than that FT filler crap  x 5000 . The truth.


----------



## Black Knight (Dec 15, 2014)

Any average anime is better than that pile of garbage.


----------



## Jagger (Dec 16, 2014)

OS said:


> How would you feel if the manga kill off tatsumi and esdeath off like in the anime?


Lolwut.

Also, those two chapters had a lot of bullshit in them.

-Mein somehow being capable of matching Esdese's power.
-Tatsumi magically being capable of moving through the frozen power.

Shit, at least it took Jotaro more than seconds to fully move within Dio's The World.


----------



## LordPerucho (Dec 16, 2014)

Mine was never a match for Esdease.

Esdease was holding back vs Mine because She knew the other NR members were attempting to ambush her while she was distracted.


----------



## DarkSlayerZero (Dec 17, 2014)

Jagger said:


> Lolwut.
> 
> Also, those two chapters had a lot of bullshit in them.
> 
> ...



I honestly don't believe you can read at all.


----------



## son_michael (Dec 17, 2014)

LordPerucho said:


> Mine was never a match for Esdease.
> 
> Esdease was holding back vs Mine because She knew the other NR members were attempting to ambush her while she was distracted.



what makes you think she was holding back? Cause Mine was high on the power of love and a brand new upgrade, do you just want to downgrade mine because you don't like her character? Even without her gun she kept up with Esdeath pretty well in the agility department.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 17, 2014)

Probably the fact that esdeath can freely dodge mine to the point that the levels of her shots don't matter

that she'd take her nice slow time with mine

that she can, without using ice physically match Trump form suu and bunny incursio

And that she almost completely pincushioned akame and mine if not for leone.


----------



## Golden Witch (Dec 17, 2014)

son_michael said:


> what makes you think she was holding back? Cause Mine was high on the power of love and a brand new upgrade, do you just want to downgrade mine because you don't like her character? Even without her gun she kept up with Esdeath pretty well in the agility department.



Hey, I prefer Mine, but even I know Esdeath is holding back.
Cause you know?That's part of her character?
She's a battle fanatic who thoroughly enjoys fighting and wants to do so as much as possible, add in her sadism too.
Instead of killing enemies, she lets some live to fight more, instead of finishing off her own ones, she lets them live to go Sadism mode on them.
Even the fucking Cathedral she let Night Raid live cause she wanted them in the torture chamber.


----------



## The_Evil (Dec 17, 2014)

OS said:


> How would you feel if the manga kill off tatsumi and esdeath off like in the anime?



Much better than if they lived happily ever after or some shit like that. 

To be honest I doubt  that manga ending could live up to the level of anime. I hope I'm wrong but it doesn't look good.


----------



## Mei Lin (Dec 17, 2014)

Esdeath will be killed by someone weak at the end, if she ever dies. But it's not going to happen


----------



## Black Knight (Dec 17, 2014)

Esdeath is set to undergo a laser-guided karma death, starting with a humilliation at the hands of those whom she called weak.


----------



## Golden Witch (Dec 18, 2014)

Mei Lin said:


> Esdeath will be killed by someone weak at the end, if she ever dies. But it's not going to happen



She'll lose her Teigu powers somehow and will end up as Public Human Toilet.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 18, 2014)

esdeath haters are even edgier than this manga.



Black Knight said:


> Esdeath is set to undergo a laser-guided karma death, starting with a humilliation at the hands of those whom she called weak.



What even is this supposed to mean? She doesn't go out of her way to mock or mess with weak people. Every thing she does is for the express interest of ensuring strife

How do you even fucking karma kill a relativity Darwinist?


----------



## Golden Witch (Dec 18, 2014)

zenieth said:


> esdeath haters are even edgier than this manga.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't hate Esdeath.She just deserves the worst for her actions.


----------



## son_michael (Dec 18, 2014)

zenieth said:


> Probably the fact that esdeath can freely dodge mine to the point that the levels of her shots don't matter
> 
> that she'd take her nice slow time with mine
> 
> ...



- if Esdeath has to dodge than Mines shots matter 

- Just because she talks trash doesn't mean she's not in any danger. She's dodging those blasts because they would at the very least injure her.

- So because she can defeat Tatsumi and Susanoo somehow that makes her able to easily defeat a long ranged death gun... 

-  I'm going to assume your talking about a scene that happened when they all fought her because I don't remember leone saving them in the last chapter. Esdeath obviously can kill ANYBODY but that doesn't mean nobody can kill her.Mine can still kill Esdeath if she's careless. Mine is not the same as she was either, she's much stronger now and motivated to the extreme, she's not somebody esdeath can just crush like an ant. In fact Esdeath needs to dodge because Mine can hurt her, possibly kill her with that Teigu of hers.

the esdeath hype is ridiculous, in the end she's a villain and she's going to lose, she can be killed just like any other person in the series, one mis step and she's dead. Not saying that's how she's going to die, but for you guys to act like everybody she fights is not a threat to her...your completely dismissing the entire concept of Teigu, special weapons that can kill anyone as long as they are wielded by the right users. If there was no sense that Esdeath was having trouble in a fight then it would be boring, completely unbelievable that she would lose. So you have to acknowledge that the author is showing you that Mine is dangerous, thus you think that Esdeath may be in trouble which creates interest and further emerses you in the concept of anybody can die in this manga.


----------



## Black Knight (Dec 18, 2014)

zenieth said:


> esdeath haters are even edgier than this manga.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Like GW said, i don't hate Esdeath (how can I hate the antagonist that prompted me to read this manga), I'm just merely telling what she deserves.


----------



## Golden Witch (Dec 18, 2014)

Theater certainly is shitting on Esdeath's final act.

Obvious reference and meaning is obvious.


----------



## DarkSlayerZero (Dec 18, 2014)

Disagreements on Esdeath makes one a hater?


----------



## zenieth (Dec 18, 2014)

son_michael said:


> - if Esdeath has to dodge than Mines shots matter



I don't remember esdeath's teigu being "I can tank shit."

She also would have to dodge Akame's sword, But hey, Akame's totally her equal.



> - Just because she talks trash doesn't mean she's not in any danger. She's dodging those blasts because they would at the very least injure her.



Of course she's in danger, she's always in danger from everything lethal. She's not Wave/tatsumi/Budou/Leone. Deadly shit for her is always, you know, deadly.



> - So because she can defeat Tatsumi and Susanoo somehow that makes her able to easily defeat a long ranged death gun...



Are you purposefully being obtuse?



> -  I'm going to assume your talking about a scene that happened when they all fought her because I don't remember leone saving them in the last chapter. Esdeath obviously can kill ANYBODY but that doesn't mean nobody can kill her.Mine can still kill Esdeath if she's careless. Mine is not the same as she was either, she's much stronger now and motivated to the extreme, she's not somebody esdeath can just crush like an ant. In fact Esdeath needs to dodge because Mine can hurt her, possibly kill her with that Teigu of hers.



For example
For example



> the esdeath hype is ridiculous, in the end she's a villain and she's going to lose, she can be killed just like any other person in the series, one mis step and she's dead. Not saying that's how she's going to die, but for you guys to act like everybody she fights is not a threat to her...your completely dismissing the entire concept of Teigu, special weapons that can kill anyone as long as they are wielded by the right users. If there was no sense that Esdeath was having trouble in a fight then it would be boring, completely unbelievable that she would lose. So you have to acknowledge that the author is showing you that Mine is dangerous, thus you think that Esdeath may be in trouble which creates interest and further emerses you in the concept of anybody can die in this manga.



All this rant. All this pointlessness. You asked why we assumed Esdeath was holding back. I gave the reasons. 

You can still be in mortal danger and hold back.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 18, 2014)

Golden Witch said:


> I don't hate Esdeath.She just deserves the worst for her actions.



Alright lemme rephrase then. That's some seraphiel level EDGE. Reminds me of his Syura wank.



Black Knight said:


> Like GW said, i don't hate Esdeath (how can I hate the antagonist that prompted me to read this manga), I'm just merely telling what she deserves.



My point against you was that isn't a karmic death. Because Esdeath's philosophy is relative. There isn't any karma in it because her assessment only exists at the end of the battle. If somebody weaker than her beat her, she won't think the strong lost to the weak, she'd think she was weak and the person who beat her is strong.


----------



## Jagger (Dec 18, 2014)

DarkSlayerZero said:


> I honestly don't believe you can read at all.


Okay, explain it to me, then.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 18, 2014)

The dumb thing about it is, if it's extreme cold, why does it go away and not murder the shit out of them rather than just freezing them in place.

Then there's tatsumi adapts to the cold... then doesn't.

Esdeath time freezing is bullshit

but this adaptation brings up a whole sale of other issues which kinda creates a cyclical effect making both moves even more bullshit by proxy.

Basically if it was him partially adapting to pure frozen time, it'd be nonsensical, but it's be nonsensical with separation from other concepts.

With it being her actually freeze locking the area, it becomes nonsensical with a clear connection to other things and it makes you just go, but why doesn't it do those other things that it does?


----------



## Golden Witch (Dec 18, 2014)

Yeah, I think Takahiro set up Budo and Esdeath as opposites in terms of battling.

Budo is the Shield, the Tank, the Cannon.
Esdeath is the Sword, the Architect, the Technician.

One just blasts through with force no matter the damage.You can push him back, but he'll just advance again.
The other dances with her techniques in flashy style, relying on  her technical skill and grand arsenal to ensure she won't even get hit.

At least that's how I see it.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 18, 2014)

It's kinda how i see it

Mine, Akame, Esdeath: All have very clearly destructive abilities, at the expense of them being fleshy

Budou, Tatsumi Wave: Aren't nearly as destructive, but have the benefits of defense which essentially removes the worry of being fleshy humans

Then you got Leone with her regen and Kurome(?) with her only two lethal points


----------



## Shinryu (Dec 18, 2014)

zenieth said:


> esdeath haters are even edgier than this manga.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Esdeath is neither good nor evil she has a moral compass similar to saiyans in DBZ where she values things such as violence and fighting as good and anything that goes against it as meaningless and worthless.

In our view she is evil but her view everyone else is insane.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Dec 19, 2014)

Don't think it has been posted here yet...



Well FUCK....


----------



## Zabuza (Dec 19, 2014)

SkitZoFrenic said:


> Don't think it has been posted here yet...
> 
> 
> 
> Well FUCK....



So much bad news right here fuck :/ At this pace they might as well end everything just like how it ended in the Anime.

It's really sad to be honest because this Manga had so much potential to last and instead they rushed everything and will come up with an lame ending.

Sad...just sad.


----------



## Golden Witch (Dec 19, 2014)

There was no potential to last, nor is it rushed.
RA moving in was evidence enough we're heading to the finish line.

And note:
Volume 12 STARTS the last Arc.
Each Volume tends to have around 5 chapters of content.
Final Arcs tend to be longer than others or the average one.
Look at this too, we're still in Empire in Chaos which is about, 10+chapters or so.

About 3 more volumes to go after that one.


EDIT:
Inb4 Rukia's faggotry that the Author doesn't give a darn.


----------



## Namikaze Minato Flash (Dec 19, 2014)

SkitZoFrenic said:


> Don't think it has been posted here yet...
> 
> 
> 
> Well FUCK....



Bringing closure to this thing in 5 or so chapters...wow. Has there been talks of a part 2 being in the works...?


----------



## Golden Witch (Dec 19, 2014)

Wut?


----------



## Rukia (Dec 19, 2014)

Nice cover Golden Witch.  Is it really so hard to admit that I was right and that I continue to be right?  

My whole argument was that the manga would be ending soon.  And the reason it would be ending is because the writer has lost interest.  There are other projects he would prefer to work on.  How is any of that not true?


----------



## Punk Zebra (Dec 19, 2014)

I wish most manga writers were like Oda and have the passion to continue there work without thinking about something new and focus on what they started..

This manga has still so much potential that it can go up to volume 22.


----------



## Black Knight (Dec 19, 2014)

Like others have said, not surprising at all. Everything is finally coming together. But that doesn't mean is going to be a breeze.

The final arc means also the longest, and if you remember this one's already +10 chapters long... do the math.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Dec 19, 2014)

One character dies each chap.


----------



## Mei Lin (Dec 19, 2014)

Why are people surprised? The Night Raid members count down was a hint already, we are down to 5 and down to 4 by the next chapter.


----------



## Mei Lin (Dec 19, 2014)

I don't see Leone any where in the arts, so she is next


----------



## Black Knight (Dec 19, 2014)

> Tashiro the artist of the Akame ga KILL! manga said on his official twitter that the manga still has a long way to go or in other words that it's far from over and asked his fans to look forward to the upcoming chapter that will be released on Dec 22. the official tweet Spoilers translation.




This means 2 things. One: the current arc still has a few chapters left before it wraps up. And two: The final arc is going to be extremly long, as it should be expected of a climax.


----------



## LordPerucho (Dec 19, 2014)

Black Knight said:


> This means 2 things. One: the current arc still has a few chapters left before it wraps up. And two: The final arc is going to be extremly long, as it should be expected of a climax.



YEP

It means the final arc will last as long as Bleachs/Naruto War Arcs.


----------



## Mei Lin (Dec 19, 2014)

^


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Dec 19, 2014)

LordPerucho said:


> YEP
> 
> It means the final arc will last as long as Bleachs/Naruto War Arcs.



As much as I'd love that...I highly doubt this manga will keep going for the 3+ years that those arcs went on for


----------



## Black Knight (Dec 19, 2014)

I don't know if it will span 3 years, but 2 for sure.


----------



## Mei Lin (Dec 19, 2014)

It will end by next year. There's nothing left to show. There's no more new night raid members.


----------



## Black Knight (Dec 19, 2014)

Night Raid: 5 Jaegers: 3 Remains of Wild Hunt: 3 + Budou, the PM and the Emperor

Oh yes, there's a lot to show. 2-3 years for sure.


----------



## LordPerucho (Dec 19, 2014)

Mei Lin said:


> It will end by next year. There's nothing left to show. There's no more new night raid members.



Nothing left to show?

The remaining unknown teigus and their trump cards?
The 3 revolutionary stars?
Tatsumis parents?(always get to see about the MCs parents)
Lost Country?


----------



## Mei Lin (Dec 19, 2014)

We already know these teigus in Night raid, except for Akame's trump card

Leonne to die in coloseum
Budo wouldn't last long
Tatsumi vs Wave
Akame vs Kurome
Honest with his bio army with the help from Dorothea vs Revolution Army (Izou die here)
Esdeath final battle (Nadjenda etc die here)
Honest final battle
The end

at max 1 year + half. Don't be delusional guys. this isn't lasting whole 2-3 years. Not Naruto/Bleach level.


----------



## Black Knight (Dec 19, 2014)

Apparently you missed the tweet from the artist of AgK where he flat out states the manga STILL HAS A LONG WAY to go.

So don't go around ignoring facts.


----------



## Mei Lin (Dec 19, 2014)

Apparently he said that ( I am the one who translate the tweet and posted it here)  and then sudden announcement, the final arc starts immediately. This contradict what he said, meaning this won't last long at all. The artist has no control over anything.

No this is not going Naruto/Bleach territory, Takahiro will kill everyone off in a blink of an eye. He's the one who cba with this anymore.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Dec 19, 2014)

Mei Lin said:


> It will end by next year. There's nothing left to show. There's no more new night raid members.



Actually yes there is.


----------



## Black Knight (Dec 19, 2014)

Mei Lin, how stubborn can you get? Don't you realize the plot about to enter its final arc and the artist simulnatenously saying in tweeter (and acting as Takahiro's spokesman) that it's far from over, literally means this last arc is going to surpass all the others in lenght? I don't think is that hard to get, being the final stage and all is to be expected it's going to last this long.


----------



## Jagger (Dec 19, 2014)

Black Knight said:


> Apparently you missed the tweet from the artist of AgK where he flat out states the manga STILL HAS A LONG WAY to go.
> 
> So don't go around ignoring facts.


And I'm going to be the masochist that will keep reading it.


----------



## OS (Dec 19, 2014)

ok to be fair, it said the last arc starts in the 12th volume, not ends.


----------



## DarkSlayerZero (Dec 19, 2014)

Got some text

758 ：作者の都合により名無しです：2014/12/10(水) 14:34:27.86 IDKp5Hhr00
ニュータイプの記事によると、シコ�� �テイザーはタカヒロのアイデアだっ� ��書いてあるね
シコウテイザーの命名もタカヒロ。�� �ザインは原作サイドから貰ったイメ� ��ジをアニメスタッフが デザインした
アニメは2年前から企画されてて原作� ��同時進行だった
今のアニメの展開はタカヒロから渡�� �れたプロット通り
シュラとラバの最後が原作と違うの�� �タカヒロがさらにアイデアを膨らま� ��たため（アイデアを
膨らませた結果ラバは玉を潰された�� �だね・・・）
この物語のラストはアカメとエスデ�� �の一騎打ちしか無いと思っているら� ��い


----------



## Mei Lin (Dec 19, 2014)

OS said:


> ok to be fair, it said the last arc starts in the 12th volume, not ends.



Of course not , 5 Chapter per volume. Final Arc (Chap 56/57) starts after this coliseum fights ends, a Night raid member is guarantee to die.

12th  Volume comes out in Summer June est

Big fights finishes within 3 chapters every time

Esdeath will take 3/4 big chapters
The rest will takes what's left.

Expecting a huge finale chapter to wrap this up

At best 12/14 chapters = wrapped 1year and half aprox 

Takahiro already have his end prepared. Esdeath and Honest aka final hurdles, there's nothing more to go on. I am not going to be optimistic, after hearing Takahiro's efforts lately .


----------



## Zabuza (Dec 19, 2014)

Punk Zebra said:


> I wish most manga writers were like Oda and have the passion to continue there work without thinking about something new and focus on what they started..
> 
> This manga has still so much potential that it can go up to volume 22.



I don't read / watch One Piece but I know this much and I completely agree with you. A shonen with this potential would have so much more to give to its fans. I was already thinking how the Mangaka could make Tatsumi get hold of new Teigus and then come to a point where he could actually combine all Teigus and get like a ridiculous transformation, and until then many more rivals would show up.
Instead it just goes on this war against the goverment and Esdeath and the end.
I would have not ended the story this soon that's for sure.


----------



## OS (Dec 19, 2014)

tfw there will be no more esdeath at a certain point


----------



## Black Knight (Dec 19, 2014)

People really think all the manga have to be like One Piece to be enjoyable? A good writer knows when to end his work, and Takahiro has been laying hints here and there of an eventual climax. Don't know what's the problem with that other than your desire for the story to drag on even more. The final arc could span 3, 4, or even 5 volumes, making it the most lenghty. And if you consider how many things happen in only one chapter in this manga, I think the author has got plenty of space to wrap things up and give a satisfying closure to his work.

I don't see anything wrong with that. We've got 5 members of NR, 3 from the Jaegers, 3 from the remains of WH, the PM and the Emperor, as well as Budou and Esdeath. Not to mention the Revolutionary Army, the Path of Peace, etc.

There's plenty material for a long and intense final arc. And if I were you I would take AgK artist words seriously, because he's just saying what the author told to him, hmm.


----------



## OS (Dec 19, 2014)

IT'S FUCKIN OUT FOR SOME FUCKIN REASON

which cannot be destroyed by a shinigami's kido


----------



## DarkSlayerZero (Dec 19, 2014)

Got some pages missing so far.


----------



## Black Knight (Dec 19, 2014)

That is not even the full chapter, and the translation is kinda messy.


----------



## Tenma (Dec 20, 2014)

Lol Budou got rek't.


----------



## Black Knight (Dec 20, 2014)

Budou's teigu is really, REALLY dangerous.


----------



## Tenma (Dec 20, 2014)

Wait till the OBDfags get a load of this chapter. Massively hypersonic AGK.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Dec 20, 2014)

Black Knight said:


> People really think all the manga have to be like One Piece to be enjoyable? A good writer knows when to end his work, and Takahiro has been laying hints here and there of an eventual climax. Don't know what's the problem with that other than your desire for the story to drag on even more. The final arc could span 3, 4, or even 5 volumes, making it the most lenghty. And if you consider how many things happen in only one chapter in this manga, I think the author has got plenty of space to wrap things up and give a satisfying closure to his work.
> 
> I don't see anything wrong with that. We've got 5 members of NR, 3 from the Jaegers, 3 from the remains of WH, the PM and the Emperor, as well as Budou and Esdeath. Not to mention the Revolutionary Army, the Path of Peace, etc.
> 
> There's plenty material for a long and intense final arc. And if I were you I would take AgK artist words seriously, because he's just saying what the author told to him, hmm.


 
Well...OP does most things right, thats why it is used for many examples by people and henceforth why its number one and continue to be.


----------



## OS (Dec 20, 2014)

it's only number one because people it appeals to a wide audience. As for it's own quality it's not THAT good. But it's because it's not bad like naruto and bleach that it stands out more.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 20, 2014)

BTFdo

jobber of the military.


----------



## Chad (Dec 20, 2014)

Fairy Tail confirmed


----------



## convict (Dec 20, 2014)

Bravo Budo. Bravo. You just keep on looking more impressive.

Not in strength of course. In cockiness.

"Who the fuck do you think I am?"

Someone who incessantly underestimates his opponent and then gets his ass handed to him that's who.


----------



## Golden Witch (Dec 20, 2014)

Your reaction if Night Raid escapes and only Budo dies?


----------



## Xiammes (Dec 20, 2014)

Golden Witch said:


> Your reaction if Night Raid escapes and only Budo dies?



But Akame accidently cut herself.


----------



## Golden Witch (Dec 20, 2014)

What?


I just noticed the meaning:
Leone and Tatsumi vs Budo.
Mine and Akame vs Esdeath.


----------



## Tenma (Dec 20, 2014)

Budou's almost certainly going to perish here. Whether he goes down like a badass or a bitch remains uncertain though.

Is Leone out of the game already?


----------



## Golden Witch (Dec 20, 2014)

Najenda wants to lure some Danger Beasts in there?

Absolutely no flaw in that plan.

Wonder where she gets them from?
Inb4 Run leaked some info to Night Raid before his Death about Dorothea and Najenda tries to use the Hybrids.


----------



## The_Evil (Dec 20, 2014)

Lol Budou, I remember when people took you seriously. 

"Instantaneous power-ups", there was a time when I praised this manga for not relying on things like that.


Akame is actually keeping Esdeath on the defensive, nice. They don't call her empire's greatest assassin for nothing.

I think someone will die next chapter. My money is on Budou.


----------



## Black Knight (Dec 20, 2014)

Interesting what Budou says there: "Incursio fused with him (Tatsumi)".

Also, lol @ you people taking the "instantenously powerup" thing seriously, while Tatsumi' s actually using his newfound strength like a seinen protagonist. Dude has been just dodging and attacking.


----------



## Ftg07 (Dec 20, 2014)

Tatsumi


----------



## Golden Witch (Dec 20, 2014)

How the fuck did MS get the chapter, when not even the raws are out?


----------



## LordPerucho (Dec 20, 2014)

Since the deaths that happened in the anime are bound to happen in the manga.

I feel Leone is gonna sacrifice herself protecting Tatsumi from Budou.

Someone on MAL said the rest of the chapter will be out on Christmas day.


----------



## Black Knight (Dec 20, 2014)

What do you mean the rest of the chapter? The last page says clearly "Next chapter, the commander counterattacks".

No, I don't want Leone to die!


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Dec 20, 2014)

Budo wtf???


----------



## LordPerucho (Dec 20, 2014)

MS trolling, dont fall for that.

I dont know why people are upset for Budou being hit by Tatsumi, to me it was like when Luffy landed a Red Hawk on Doflamingo and he also ended up on the ground.

This chapters purpose was to give Tatsumi more feats.


----------



## Black Knight (Dec 20, 2014)

And also, it seems Budou took that slash on purpose. Dude isn't even fazed by it,  and what's more, that just made him more mad. Though it appears his back is vulnerable.

Esdeath was about to use her new technique on Akame, but this sudden turn of events made her rethink. But from her words I can tell that new move might have something to do with making ice replicas of herself.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Dec 20, 2014)

Black Knight said:


> And also, it seems Budou took that slash on purpose. Dude isn't even fazed by it,  and what's more, that just made him more mad. Though it appears his back is vulnerable.



Nah, he got surprised so he really underestimated his enemies prior. Ego too huge, needs to be taken down a few pegs



Black Knight said:


> Esdeath was about to use her new technique on Akame, but this sudden turn of events made her rethink. But from her words I can tell that new move might have something to do with making ice replicas of herself.



Or she goes full Elsa and makes lots of Olafs


----------



## LordPerucho (Dec 20, 2014)

Lets hope Tatsumi doesnt get completely fodderized once Budou is in serious mode

So, what are the odds Mine accidentally hits Akame? Its weird but the part when she said "trust in this sniper" felt like she will hit Akame instead of Esdease.

There needs to be something that makes us believe Akame might really die.


----------



## Black Knight (Dec 20, 2014)

Speaking of that, I saw the preview for volume 12. Yep, Najenda is definitely at the end of her road.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Dec 20, 2014)

Whoo! Go Tatsumi!!!


----------



## Golden Witch (Dec 20, 2014)

Got a link Black Knight?:33


----------



## Black Knight (Dec 20, 2014)

It's contained in the link related to the announcement of the final arc. Here it is: 

It's kind of symbolical when the boss stands besides hero and heroine.

Will try to search for the full page later. I'll send you a message when I have it.


----------



## Ruse (Dec 20, 2014)

Loved this chapter, Budo is pissed it'll interesting to see how much Tatsumi will be able to do in this fight.


----------



## Misaki Yata (Dec 20, 2014)

JobBudo is a complete joke. Couldn't even k.o the likes of Leone lmao.


----------



## LordPerucho (Dec 20, 2014)

Did you miss the part when Budou said he was going easy on Leone and Tatsumi?


----------



## DarkSlayerZero (Dec 20, 2014)

Just an fyi, Esdeath is hyped to be on Budo's level not the other way around. 

Also thoughts on the wire causing any problems? Tatsumi looks at his right hand again.


----------



## Ruse (Dec 20, 2014)

People sleeping on Budo....


----------



## Misaki Yata (Dec 20, 2014)

LordPerucho said:


> Did you miss the part when Budou said he was going easy on Leone and Tatsumi?



So him going easy is a good excuse for him getting blown back by a linear attack from Mine and then getting hit by another Jobber character??

Esdeath is going easy and yet she hasn't been getting hit over and over, so many intimidating poses and smack talk and yet he Jobs his way into my soul.

Why people gotta sugar coat this jobber?


----------



## Misaki Yata (Dec 20, 2014)

But real talk tho until anyone surpasses Wave and Syura in the Jobber department Budo isn't a Jobber. Tatsumi takes 3rd place easily tho.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Dec 20, 2014)

If Budo steps his game up more, so will Tatsumi.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 20, 2014)

>people still commending jobdo


----------



## zenieth (Dec 20, 2014)




----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Dec 20, 2014)

I can't wait for Budo to fuck up next chapter


----------



## Sablés (Dec 20, 2014)

Jobdou putting in work again, I see.

Pretty telling how the author has him fall flat on his face against Leone and Tatsumi where Esdese's aura of invincibility remains untouched by all 4/5 of Night Raid.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 20, 2014)

also holy shit this plan/assassination is retarded. Like how the fuck did you make it this far owith a hot mess of a strat like this najenda?


----------



## DarkSlayerZero (Dec 20, 2014)

I don't recall the plan being an assassination mission but a recuse.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 20, 2014)

even as a rescue it's terrible.


----------



## OS (Dec 21, 2014)

were pages added?


----------



## zenieth (Dec 21, 2014)

no

that was it.


----------



## Black Knight (Dec 21, 2014)

Found the full page of the preview for volume 12, which is the most epic one to date. Take a look.


----------



## Golden Witch (Dec 21, 2014)

zenieth said:


> also holy shit this plan/assassination is retarded. Like how the fuck did you make it this far owith a hot mess of a strat like this najenda?



Mine made the plan.We still don't know to what extend it goes though.


----------



## Breadman (Dec 22, 2014)

So, outta curiosity, I saw this amv for the akame ga kill anime..... And.... Did.... Did they just decide to end the anime on their own terms with their own storyline? Cause I'm seeing a lot of crap that I don't think is in the manga. @_@


----------



## Golden Witch (Dec 22, 2014)

We don't know.That's why people are so eager to see the end of the current battle.
Anime left out a lot, but some people fear the anime spoiled the manga.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 22, 2014)

We know the anime didn't make shit up. There's an article on that very point. It's a matter of them being provided a transcript/outline of where the manga was headed that the author chose to flesh out and modify.


----------



## Shiny (Dec 22, 2014)

budo seems underwhelming to me 


esdeath seems weaker than before 


wth


----------



## Golden Witch (Dec 22, 2014)

zenieth said:


> We know the anime didn't make shit up. There's an article on that very point. It's a matter of them being provided a transcript/outline of where the manga was headed that the author chose to flesh out and modify.



Elemental Hero Bladeedge Version Incursio.
Run alive.
Syura's Trump Card.
Mine not being in a relationship with Tatsumi despite Takahiro stating he intended to do that from the beginning.
Wave in the Cathedral vs Susanoo.
No Prophecy
No Stylish's involvement with the Great Lord, nor the truth about him which are very centric plot points.

Not making shit up.
Riiiiight.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 22, 2014)

Golden Witch said:


> Elemental Hero Bladeedge Version Incursio.
> Run alive.
> Syura's Trump Card.
> Mine not being in a relationship with Tatsumi despite Takahiro stating he intended to do that from the beginning.
> ...



Did you miss The gigantic ass Article from joker magazine with statements directly from Takahiro on the situation?

How about giving some sufficient counter point rather than just listing shit you don't like?


----------



## Golden Witch (Dec 22, 2014)

Oh, I didn't miss that.But that means nothing so don't you dare go aggro on me.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 22, 2014)

>given points by the author
>have to work with said points
>somehow leads to the studio making shit up.

You're the one, baselessly, acting like white fox just did all that shit to be contrary.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Dec 22, 2014)

zenieth said:


> >given points by the author
> >have to work with said points
> >somehow leads to the studio making shit up.
> 
> You're the one, baselessly, acting like white fox just did all that shit to be contrary.



1. Just so you know, greentexting doesn't work outside of 4chan.
2. It was facetious damage control put out to stop criticism of the anime.


----------



## Golden Witch (Dec 22, 2014)

Given points by the Author.
Author stated Mine was CREATED to be Tatsumi's lover.
Never happened in the Anime.

Run flower moment was a foreshadow for Champ.

Great Lord's very existence starting the Hybrid Experiments.Never told.


Baselessly my ass.You're the one talking shit.


----------



## DarkSlayerZero (Dec 22, 2014)

I'll believe that article when I can get a proper translation.


----------



## Golden Witch (Dec 22, 2014)

It's not about believing the Article.

That guy says White Fox ain't making up shit cause they got Takahiro's Notes.
Yet, they do have his notes and went against them by not doing what Mine was specifically created for.
It wouldn't matter if it was an idea that occured along the way later on, but it's her story purpose, and White Fox didn't even include Takahiro's most basic idea, of Mine being created to be his his Lover, from the very beginning.That idea came first even before her design and weaponry.
Yeah, White Fox is totally not doing their own thing and completely stick to his notes.


Zenieth doesn't seem to be capable of grasping something even as simple as that.White Fox didn't even include the most basic idea and he says they're not making up shit and I only mention things I don't like.
Fucking rich.


----------



## Black Knight (Dec 22, 2014)

Golden Witch said:


> Given points by the Author.
> Author stated Mine was CREATED to be Tatsumi's lover.
> Never happened in the Anime.
> 
> ...



Adding to that, Budou got killed in the anime by a blast from overpowered Pumpkin; took that same blast in the manga, along with his own attack, head on, and came out of it without a single scratch!

Let's also ignore the fact Tatsumi seems to have merged with Incursio, giving him that dragon-like appearance, unlike in the anime where you can still see he's clad in armor. Even the General noted this.

Oh yeah, and is Najenda going to surround the palace with dinamite? Nope, her role in this strategy is send some danger beasts.

The current fight is already better than the entirety of what were the last episodes of the anime. People say Budou is doing poorly, but all I've seen so far is the General holding back until Tatsumi has driven him to his boiling point


----------



## Golden Witch (Dec 22, 2014)

And Mine doesn't even fucking fight Budo in the Manga after rescueing Tatsumi, it's Leone and Tatsumi while Mine fights alongside Akame against Esdeath.
Nor is there a Susanoo fighting Esdeath here.

I also don't see Anime Tatsumi powering up in the Arena making Incursio evolve cause base Incursio being absolutely outclassed changing the fight cause he has gotten power to fight and defeat him now.

But hey, what do we know compared to the great Zenieth?!
Anime is making up nothing at all, just like he says.They got Takahiro's notes after all
Guess we all just imagined things like the fight in the Cathedral and Wave's resolve to fight for Kurome.
Anime is now the sole true canon cause they got his notes.Totally not making shit up.It's the manga that does.

Or you know, like Bols' family or the  Loli's surviving.That's not making shit up either cause they have his notes.


----------



## Black Knight (Dec 22, 2014)

Not related, but more or less same stuff. This reminds me of when the abrupt end of the Konjiki no Gash anime came and some were saying it had spoiled things that didn't happen yet in the manga. Not only that wasn't the case, the original story completely shat on the anime adaptation by leaps and bounds 

Or the first FMA anime, which was a clusterfuck of nonsense.


----------



## TigerTwista (Dec 22, 2014)

Well you gotta give the first FMA some credit....granted yes I am glad that they redid it and made brotherhood but considering the first FMA I think they did a pretty decent job....for the most part >.>;


----------



## Rica_Patin (Dec 22, 2014)

I really like the first FMA anime.
It at least had a much better ending, rather than having Edward NAKAMA PUNCH RIGHT TO THE FACE the antagonist at the end.


----------



## TigerTwista (Dec 22, 2014)

Well last post off topic before going back on topic, I loved the movie that was the conclusion of the first series.  I have to agree with you on that I loved how that one ended.  As far as the anime goes for this series....if I hadn't read ahead of time what the manga had before watching the end because I wanted to wait for the anime to finish before I judged it for myself, I have to admit..I do wish that they stuck with the manga and there is definite things to criticize about the series but I do at least like the fact that the anime at least let Tatsumi go out like a boss.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Dec 22, 2014)

TigerTwista said:


> Well last post off topic before going back on topic, I loved the movie that was the conclusion of the first series.  I have to agree with you on that I loved how that one ended.  As far as the anime goes for this series....if I hadn't read ahead of time what the manga had before watching the end because I wanted to wait for the anime to finish before I judged it for myself, I have to admit..I do wish that they stuck with the manga and there is definite things to criticize about the series but I do at least like the fact that the anime at least let Tatsumi go out like a boss.



Ugh, I hated Conqueror of Shamballa. 
To each their own though.


----------



## DarkSlayerZero (Dec 23, 2014)

_Carnage Incarnate (Shura Keshin in Japanese)

*Grand Chariot*

An Armor-type Teigu modelled after Incursio. Just like Incursio, it has a weapon that serves as its key (Grand Chariot's is a large sword though.) and comes flying at its owner's call. Although they look very alike, Grand Chariot is black and does not have a stealth ability. It is made up of a lot of ores and a few prime quality materials different from Tyrant, which makes its power more stable than Incursio's.

Since it was created after Incursio, the design of a lot of its parts are more modern._


----------



## TeenRyu (Dec 23, 2014)

The entire ending of the anime.. They cu out IMPORTANT character development. They made kurome's character worthless; yet in the manga she's shown as the one who's the most broken from Akame and he's past-- she doesn't wanna loose anyone dear. Ran dying was something that needed to happen! And I absolutely *despised* the very fact they took out the character development group that was syura's group. LIKE WHAT THE FUCK. That was very important!! Going from that, they fucked up the rescuing, and susano's fight. The arc assassinating the priest should've been the season one ending. With susano dying, among other things. Like they fucked up a lot of things and cut out a lot. 


Notes or not they decided they caught up too fast I guess and went down a different path. Also, they merged the FUCK OUT OF ESDEATH AND BUDOU. BUDOU shouldn't have died at all from that attack from pumpkin. Esdeath should've been soloing the entire fight, and she still has another hidden move. That solo fight with her and Akame? That was bullshit. Esdeath should've been able to kill her in 15 seconds flat. Period, Akame at this point stands no chance: though her and tatsumi atm are the only one's who could possible get a hit in-- maybe. 


Overall... Anime was a good start, awful ending. 6/10.


----------



## Raptor (Dec 23, 2014)

Honestly I don't miss the part about Syura's group.  The shit they did was way too much over the top disgusting and insane.  It made Esdeath look like Azu-Nya.  

Then again, I can't deny their role in the story. I just wish 
*Spoiler*: __ 



the clown was never created


----------



## AlbaMeira (Dec 23, 2014)

With Wild Hunt my only regret was we never got Syura vs Wave Round 2 in the manga.

I.E: The Teigu fight they were supposed to have before Budo came in and was like. "LOL no bloodshed in the palace."

Seems like a waste of a plot-line cause lets face it loads of people were hype for that fight. 
Even if it was just to see Syura get his just deserts.

Champ? Yeah he was by far the worst  of the bunch.

Got high hopes for Izou but I dont want to see him just fade into obscurity especially after killing off one of the good guys.


----------



## LordPerucho (Jan 5, 2015)

Akame Ga Kill Volume 11 did on its first week 132,671, We gotta hand it to Whitefox for fucking up the anime thus convicing the fans to read the manga.

I guess Mines death in the anime was the trigger..


----------



## Punk Zebra (Jan 7, 2015)

So....we getting a chapter this month?


----------



## Black Knight (Jan 7, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> Akame Ga Kill Volume 11 did on its first week 132,671, We gotta hand it to Whitefox for fucking up the anime thus convicing the fans to read the manga.
> 
> I guess Mines death in the anime was the trigger..



That's good, but I gotta ask, how many was selling before the anime screwed it?


----------



## Golden Witch (Jan 7, 2015)

Black Knight said:


> That's good, but I gotta ask, how many was selling before the anime screwed it?



Ironically, the best selling on til then was the Arc featuring the Rakshasa Demons.
37k in first week.
Currently sold over 2 Mil. total.


----------



## LordPerucho (Jan 7, 2015)

Punk Zebra said:


> So....we getting a chapter this month?



Less than 2 weeks.

Chapter 55 was the last chapter of Volume 11.

In the first 6 months we are getting the end of this current arc and then the start of the Final Arc.



Black Knight said:


> That's good, but I gotta ask, how many was selling before the anime screwed it?



Last volume was doing 52k in the the first 2 weeks.

Volume 11 did 2.5x times what Volume 10 did in just the first week of release.

Volume 11 as for now the highest sold AGK volume, and it deserves it.

Tatsumi new form which looks awesome, Esdease toying with him and Akame, Lubbock killing Shura were memorable moments.


----------



## Sherlōck (Jan 14, 2015)

So I finished watching the anime. Where should I start on manga?


----------



## LordPerucho (Jan 14, 2015)

As Rax said, from the beginning, the art is kinda crappy until around Chapter 20..


----------



## son_michael (Jan 14, 2015)

Sherlōck said:


> So I finished watching the anime. Where should I start on manga?



around chapter 34 or 35 if you want to start off on the arc the anime left out.


----------



## LordPerucho (Jan 19, 2015)

Beginning art was a bit..awkward.

Everyone ready for Chapter 56 that is supposed to come out tomorrow?

Who is gonna die?


----------



## Ruse (Jan 19, 2015)

Thinking it'll be Leone


----------



## Rax (Jan 19, 2015)

Hopefully not Mein or Tatsumi


----------



## Punk Zebra (Jan 19, 2015)

Freecss said:


> Thinking it'll be Leone


----------



## Rax (Jan 19, 2015)

Kill off Esdeath already


----------



## DarkSlayerZero (Jan 20, 2015)

Boss gonna get body bagged.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jan 20, 2015)

Everybody all dies, Tatsumi and Esdeath left


----------



## OS (Jan 20, 2015)

Mein sides.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jan 20, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



So mein kampf turned into a vegetable?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 20, 2015)

Awful chapter.  Just end the series at 60.


----------



## Evolution (Jan 20, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



So I had to watch Mein die again...
Fuck this.


----------



## LordPerucho (Jan 20, 2015)

We got confirmation.


*Spoiler*: __ 



The final page says Remaining Night Raid members 4




SO YES, it was pretty much like Episode 22. Poor Rax about to commit seppukku.


----------



## Zaru (Jan 20, 2015)

Vino said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> So mein kampf turned into a vegetable?



Yes. 

It's making me laugh as much as the anime. Oh lord.


----------



## LordPerucho (Jan 20, 2015)

4Chan practically raging at this chapter .


----------



## Vespy89 (Jan 20, 2015)

That link does not work for me perucho just goes to a blank page.


----------



## Sablés (Jan 20, 2015)

You've got to be shitting me


----------



## Ruse (Jan 20, 2015)

The raws


----------



## Golden Witch (Jan 20, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> We got confirmation.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 





Except this time, it's not for a Death.
Go to /a/'s thread.

Mine ain't dead but majorly crippled and blind no longer able to participate in the fighting, forever bed ridden.


----------



## LordPerucho (Jan 20, 2015)

Golden Witch said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...





*Spoiler*: __ 



Its worse than death becoming a complete cripple




Vespy, the link is still working for me, what browser are you using? Im using Google chrome.


----------



## Evolution (Jan 20, 2015)

Golden Witch said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



And that's supposed to make me feel better?


----------



## Chad (Jan 20, 2015)

This manga turned to shit when Shura died. 

Is Izou in this chapter? Because this dude is the only reason why I'm still reading this shit. (I can't view raws cuz i'm in class)


----------



## Golden Witch (Jan 20, 2015)

Focus on your studies!


----------



## LordPerucho (Jan 20, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Dorothea was in this chapter.

If Tatsumi finds out Dorothtea is an alchemist I can see him selling himself out to the Empire in order to get Mine recovered from her injuries.


----------



## Vespy89 (Jan 20, 2015)

ha had adblock on now wonder


----------



## LordPerucho (Jan 20, 2015)

Evolution said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> And that's supposed to make me feel better?




*Spoiler*: __ 



Dorothea can heal her, but Tatsumi will have to sell himself out to the Empire.

Mine might be recovered by the time Tatsumi dies, imo.


----------



## Evolution (Jan 20, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Mein ain't coming back...


----------



## Vespy89 (Jan 20, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



it is gonna be interesting who kicks the bucket next while not really dead Mein is done for now my money is on tatsumi.


----------



## Black Knight (Jan 20, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



From my understanding, Budou isn't even confirmed dead. There's no body anywhere.


----------



## Golden Witch (Jan 20, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 





Friendly reminder Takahiro has done this before in another of his stories with a girl getting healed cause someone stayed at her side talking to her.


----------



## Black Knight (Jan 20, 2015)

Golden Witch said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Post this is the other site, please. So it reaches everybody


----------



## TigerTwista (Jan 20, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



The fact that this entire thing was a more fleshed out version of episode 22 makes me go   whats next a giant mech fight....






...now that I think about it.....if that does happen.....  

  don't even think about going that route manga


----------



## LordPerucho (Jan 20, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



But in that fight Tatsumi got his powerup and became a Digimon, is he gonna get ANOTHER powerup?

Mine might still survive if you guys read Yuuki Yuna.


----------



## LordPerucho (Jan 20, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



He might heal Mine in the future with his God-like powers, if he can also fight he might be a huge help for Night Raid, someone who can be as haxx as Esdease.

Besides how can Akame defeat Esdease after getting 1 shotted by Budou?


----------



## Black Knight (Jan 20, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



People call Budou a jobber, but he was actually wiping the floor with the three: Akame, Tatsumi and Leone.

And while presumed dead by the Empire, his body is anywhere to be found. Whenever some relevant character dies in this manga the way it happens leaves no room for doubt. But this time is different, Takahiro is trolling White Fox hard.


----------



## LordPerucho (Jan 20, 2015)

Wave was doing the same and he is quite weaker.


----------



## Black Knight (Jan 20, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> Wave was doing the same and he is quite weaker.



No you mention him, didn't he also get blasted away once?


----------



## DarkSlayerZero (Jan 20, 2015)

Tatsumi's eye is still star like.


----------



## LordPerucho (Jan 20, 2015)

Black Knight said:


> No you mention him, didn't he also get blasted away once?



Yes, thats why it feels "he" is gonna survive when people think he is really done for.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Its said the Empire hadnt found his body, and of course they pressume Buduo has died.


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Jan 20, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Mine ain't coming back... If it really did appear "member left = 4, then it's over for her


----------



## Black Knight (Jan 20, 2015)

Sure dude, suuuuuure. You know, ignorance is a bliss, but there are times you should check your facts before you say anything.


----------



## Harihara (Jan 20, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



im cool with a comatose might wake up later Mein  better than her being dead she's tied with Leone for favorite but pumpkin got destroyed as well right?


----------



## Punk Zebra (Jan 20, 2015)

I'm all good as long as Leone don't kick the bucket. Akame can go to the wayside if all I care.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jan 20, 2015)

This chapter


----------



## Black Knight (Jan 20, 2015)

Harihara said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> im cool with a comatose might wake up later Mein  better than her being dead she's tied with Leone for favorite but pumpkin got destroyed as well right?




*Spoiler*: __ 



Just some cracks and the shaft broken.


----------



## DarkSlayerZero (Jan 20, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Apparently Mine used all of mental strength and it put her in a coma.

Tats says rest for now and come back soon


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jan 20, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Mein in vegetable mode. 

It isn't a death but its the next best thing so I'll take it.


----------



## LordPerucho (Jan 20, 2015)

Black Knight said:


> Sure dude, suuuuuure. You know, ignorance is a bliss, but there are times you should check your facts before you say anything.



Nailed it, He was wrong.


*Spoiler*: __ 




>지금은 좀 쉬고 있어 
>그리고 돌아와 줘

>Paraphrase: Just rest for now. I'll come back to/for you.

>나는 함낼테니까
>I'll fight for you(r sake)


----------



## Punk Zebra (Jan 20, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Well Meins outcome is still satisfying, better than her being slaughtered like the other ones. The author can't go through with murdering the little loli.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 20, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I kinda hope he isn't

There are so many more ways he can Job Maximum


----------



## Tapion (Jan 20, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Would be weird if he died just like that. Tatsumi has to beat him down pretty hard for crippling his waifu and for being a massive cunt.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 20, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Edgetsumi beating him down is old hat, he needs to job to fresh blood like irrelevancy akame


----------



## Tapion (Jan 20, 2015)

I'd rather you not paint that picture in my head.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jan 21, 2015)

Tatsumi x Esdeath confirmed


----------



## Mei Lin (Jan 21, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 Mine will wake up after everybody dies


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jan 21, 2015)

TFW anime is true and future for events of the manga


----------



## Mei Lin (Jan 21, 2015)

I refuse to believe that pls , that giant mech I just can't


----------



## Mei Lin (Jan 21, 2015)

Now I have more reasons to believe  that Wave will swap place with Tatsumi .


----------



## Black Knight (Jan 21, 2015)

Starraver said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Would be weird if he died just like that. Tatsumi has to beat him down pretty hard for crippling his waifu and for being a massive cunt.




*Spoiler*: __ 



He got blasted away in similar fashion as with Wave. And he also disappeared without leaving a trace, you know, like when a building collapsed on Suzuka and we didn't see the aftermath till much later.  

Now the Empire presumes Budou died due to "no body", but you already know how reliable their source media is.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jan 21, 2015)

Bloody Koreans got the raw first, how the time is changing.


----------



## Weather (Jan 21, 2015)

So yeah... Takahiro give the middle finger to Mine haters here.

If she were going to die he would simply kill her off.


----------



## LordPerucho (Jan 21, 2015)

Mei Lin said:


> I refuse to believe that pls , that giant mech I just can't



But Tatsumi already powered up and 
*Spoiler*: __ 



looks that he is starting to lose his humanity by fusing with Incursio.


----------



## Ftg07 (Jan 21, 2015)

Fuck why didn't she die


----------



## Golden Witch (Jan 21, 2015)

Weather said:


> So yeah... Takahiro give the middle finger to Mine haters here.
> 
> If she were going to die he would simply kill her off.



Funny thing is, it might not even be a Coma.
Mine used every single ounce of her emotions/love for Tatsumi in her shot.
Just remember that Pumpkin is using her Emotions (As Mine said to Seryu).

Literally might even be something as simple as Sayu Yagami from Death Note.
Like, not comatised, but still unable to move or speak/responding at all.


In short: Emotional Battery ran out causing this state.


----------



## Suzuku (Jan 21, 2015)

Wish she was really dead


----------



## Chad (Jan 21, 2015)

Why is Pinchi! such a powerful weapon?


----------



## Zaru (Jan 21, 2015)

mizuchi said:


> Why is Pinchi! such a powerful weapon?



Because it doesn't make sense.

If you get strong enough to beat someone due to being in a pinch AUTOMATICALLY, then you never really were in a pinch to begin with.


----------



## Sablés (Jan 21, 2015)

Author is obviously playing favorites, not surprising really or that big of a deal

The coma is just a cop-out to avoid giving Mein a gruesome death like 99% of the rest received.

Yare Yare


----------



## LordPerucho (Jan 21, 2015)

Well Takahiro isnt the first mangaka that plays favorites (Kishi, Kubo, Oda do the same as well).

BTW the comments in 4 chan are hilarious



> Fuck Esdeath, and fuck this author
> HURRRR TIME TO MAKE A CHARACTER LIKABLE JUST SO I CAN KILL HER OFF LATER FOR MAXIMUM EDGE
> 
> FUCK THIS SHIT, FUCK THIS SHIT SO HARD I SWEAR TO FUCKING DFOFGSDJK;AGJK I'M NEVER COMING BACK HOLY FUCKING SHIT. FUCK THIS SHIT I HOPE ESDEATH GETS RAPED BY A MILLION PORCUPINES AND THROWN IN A PIT OF FLAMING CLOWNSFUCK



Link removed


----------



## Weather (Jan 21, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> Well Takahiro isnt the first mangaka that plays favorites (Kishi, Kubo, Oda do the same as well).
> 
> BTW the comments in 4 chan are hilarious
> 
> ...



Just... wow.

Pinchi is love, pinchi is life people.


----------



## stream (Jan 21, 2015)

In this manga, getting angry because your favorite character dies is… genre blind.

That said, holy Budo was impressive in this chapter. No wonder his Teigu is claimed to be the strongest around.


----------



## LordPerucho (Jan 21, 2015)

A reminder the manga and anime are completely different, the wiki says Takahiro confirmed the anime being Akame route and Manga being Tatsumi route.

This also means Akame has a slighty chance in dying EOS.


----------



## TigerTwista (Jan 21, 2015)

Out of curiousity can we really trust wiki's since almost anyone can pretty much edit them or is it really confirmed that the anime was Akame's route?  Either way it goes....If that is the case....welcome to Gundam ga Kiru


----------



## Suzuku (Jan 21, 2015)

Esdeath should win the Tastumibowl tbh


----------



## DarkSlayerZero (Jan 21, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> A reminder the manga and anime are completely different, the wiki says Takahiro confirmed the anime being Akame route and Manga being Tatsumi route.
> 
> This also means Akame has a slighty chance in dying EOS.



Got a link?


----------



## LordPerucho (Jan 21, 2015)

Remember that old interview Takahiro said he planned to go AGK light novels with several different routes? Plus the anime was based on the original draft, means we wont see in the manga exactly what happened in the last 5 AGK episodes which people said was "non-canon".

There are going to be slight tweaks.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 21, 2015)

That's a very fancy way of saying "I just made that shit up and have nothing to back what I just wrote."


----------



## Tenma (Jan 21, 2015)

Goddamn are Leone and Akame fodder.

Visual storytelling this chapter was terrible. The artist's renders are nice but he can't seem to handle sequential storytelling for shit.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 21, 2015)

you say this like tatsumi wasn't absolute garbage until convenient tyrant power up.

They all suck unless put against the ultimate jobber.


----------



## LordPerucho (Jan 21, 2015)

Tenma said:


> Goddamn are Leone and Akame fodder.
> 
> Visual storytelling this chapter was terrible. The artist's renders are nice but he can't seem to handle sequential storytelling for shit.



Akame couldnt beat the jobber known as Wave, she pretty much depends of her haxx, outside of it, she isnt really that strong.

BTW I fount this edit on 4chan, Its kinda funny if you ask me.


----------



## Tenma (Jan 21, 2015)

Tatsumi was an inexperienced rookie though.

Akame was the greatest assassin in the Empire. You would expect her to do better against Budou, much less Wave..


----------



## LordPerucho (Jan 21, 2015)

Seems that finally they are starting to translate the chapter.


*Spoiler*: __ 





>I've gotten too obsessed/attached with him
>Have I become weak like some dumb bitch ?(she actually uses an offensive female term to in this sentence which insults intelligence, so "dumb bitch" works based on the korean)
>As a warrior, I was not respectful to Tatsumi
>This is not that bad a feeling (I don't know what she means here, so take my translation of this with a grain of salt)
>Your (Tatsumi's) growth really is amazing/incredible/the best
>We'll meet again, Tatsumi

Thanks to One Manga Forum.





Look, we got character development in AGK!.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 21, 2015)

Tenma said:


> Tatsumi was an inexperienced rookie though.
> 
> Akame was the greatest assassin in the Empire. You would expect her to do better against Budou, much less Wave..



inexperienced rookie my ass, he's been on that job for fuck knows how long now. He don't ge the greenhorn pass no more

Sure as fuck not after the stylish arc.

And why the fuck should she or they?

Esdeath a few arcs back ran train on the entire group

while defensive.

Hell, Esdeath bodied Tatsum literally the arc before.

Dai pinchi and tyrant saved them.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 21, 2015)

And wave for all the shit he gets has a pretty consistent record of bodying the fuck out of people when he's actually allowed to fight.


----------



## DarkSlayerZero (Jan 21, 2015)

zenieth said:


> And wave for all the shit he gets has a pretty consistent record of bodying the fuck out of people when he's actually allowed to fight.



Of course.

Body bagging Syura will forever be my all time fav.


----------



## Golden Witch (Jan 22, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> Seems that finally they are starting to translate the chapter.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Better trans:

*Spoiler*: __ 





>Esdeath: The blow I took earlier hurt more than I thought...
>Even if it's from Tatsumi, I..
    >Esdeath: Was I too soft? Or was I too stubborn?
    >Sad feelings aside, your growth was wonderful.
    >I was a bit rude to you, Tatsumi. We will meet again...


----------



## Weather (Jan 22, 2015)

> Akame was the greatest assassin in the Empire. You would expect her to do better against Budou, much less Wave..



Being an assasin =/= being a fighter.

Budou and Wave are clearly the latter, Akame is the former.


----------



## LordPerucho (Jan 22, 2015)

zenieth said:


> inexperienced rookie my ass, he's been on that job for fuck knows how long now. He don't ge the greenhorn pass no more
> 
> Sure as fuck not after the stylish arc.
> 
> ...



His experience was still shit compared to the other NR members, the Rakasha demons.

Akame has only won vs that fodder Wild Hunt member ever since losing to Wave, so she is a jobber as well?


*Spoiler*: __ 



Tatsumi did most of the work, that worn-out version of Budou I bet Armor Wave wouldve finished off as well.






Weather said:


> Being an assasin =/= being a fighter.
> 
> Budou and Wave are clearly the latter, Akame is the former.



Akame is only dangerous because of murasame haxx, once you counter it Akame isnt that special even Mine would be more useful than her.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jan 22, 2015)

The reals trans , I trust this more


*Spoiler*: __ 




>Esdeath: The blow I took, made me leaked
>beacause it's from Tatsumi, ..
>Esdeath: Your sword keep growing bigger?
>Sad feelings aside, you can touch my stomache now.
>I wanted to lick you, Tatsumi. We will have action again...


----------



## Tenma (Jan 22, 2015)

zenieth said:


> inexperienced rookie my ass, he's been on that job for fuck knows how long now. He don't ge the greenhorn pass no more
> 
> Sure as fuck not after the stylish arc.
> 
> ...



He's still less experienced than the less of the group and was established as the weakest member from the start.

Akame was supposed to be the strongest member of the Night Raid and she can't even put up a decent resistance to Budou. Yeah, she jobs like hell, which is kinda my point. It seems like her, Leone and Najenda are just good at getting the crap beaten out of them by powerful opponents these days.



> Being an assasin =/= being a fighter.
> 
> Budou and Wave are clearly the latter, Akame is the former.



In AGK (and Zero), assassination is pretty much fighting. The NR are assassins and they end up in battle royales all the time.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 22, 2015)

When was akame established as the strongest?

Hint: never

Bulat was the established best member of Night Raid, and the source of interest.

And please, everybody gets their ass kicked.

Mine, Akame and lubbock got wrecked by Wave

Mine got straight bodied by Seryu.

Tatsumi had to scrape his way against one Rakasha demon where Lubbock slaughtered two and Akame curbstomped the other.

Every one of Night Raid's been exceptionally garbage against the top

especially tatsumi until just now

And he needed Tyrant to take over to make that 'growth' possible

It's pretty clear that the strongest warriors are actual folks with backgrounds as warriors and not assassins


----------



## Mei Lin (Jan 22, 2015)

The Japanese already rename the title Vegetables ga Kiru on nico , when the question was asked 'Akame can only kill vegetables'


----------



## Punk Zebra (Jan 22, 2015)

zenieth said:


> inexperienced rookie my ass, *he's been on that job for fuck knows how long now*. He don't ge the greenhorn pass no more
> 
> Sure as fuck not after the stylish arc.
> 
> ...



I don't even think it has been a year since Tatsumi joined NR.


----------



## Golden Witch (Jan 23, 2015)

Raw for Zero is out.



*Spoiler*: __ 





Akame's Group head to Potulu, it's north West of the Empire, once in possession of the Northern Tribes.
It's an historical place cause the 1st Emperor's Tomb is located there.
He was greatly revered by the people, even today they makes offers of Gold and Jewelry.

The Tomb is protected by Gravekeepers and according to rumors, they stole some major treasures from the Empire.
Potulu is also a trading Town, and anyone even coming close to the Tomb is executed on the spot by them.

Gozuki notes the riches are definitely used up already, noting the Empire must have been after a treasure far more valuable.

The Empire sent investigators, but they were all killed by the Gravekeepers.

Gozuki notes Akame's Mission is solely as back-up cause they lost contact with the other Team that was sent after they sent an SOS.
Kurome's.


----------



## Darth (Jan 23, 2015)

New chapter when?


----------



## Ftg07 (Jan 25, 2015)

Chapter 62


----------



## Mei Lin (Jan 25, 2015)

The end is near, the final attack.


----------



## LordPerucho (Jan 25, 2015)

Budous death/defeat is now more understandable ,he lost because he ran out of energy plus he was heavily weakened by Tatsumi.


----------



## Ftg07 (Jan 25, 2015)

I'm confused what was Tatsumi trump card?


----------



## Ruse (Jan 25, 2015)

Very enjoyable chapter for me.


----------



## LordPerucho (Jan 25, 2015)

That Falcon punch most likely.

weakened Budou to an state Mine could finish him off.


----------



## OS (Jan 25, 2015)

GET FUCKED, MEIN!


----------



## LordPerucho (Jan 25, 2015)

Im starting to believe Akame wont be the one that finishes off Esdease, she is way too weak to push Esdease to a serious fight.(the part when Budou bitchslaps her was kinda funny).

Esdease is probably stronger than Tatsumi, she got her emotions get the best of her and thats why Tatsumi could punch her. About time we are gonna see Esdease finally going all out and being 100% serious.


----------



## Black Knight (Jan 25, 2015)

The one who's going to finally defeat Esdeath is going to be Tatsumi after he completely merges with Incursio. Akame on the other hand might help with bringing down the ultimate teigu.



Ftg07 said:


> I'm confused what was Tatsumi trump card?



That was Mine taking advantage of Budou's wariness of her teigu, distracting him, and it did give Tatsumi an opening to strike Budou.

Basically, Mine just bluffed she was going to do something and Budou fell for it.


----------



## LordPerucho (Jan 25, 2015)

Warning: It has a bit of a similarity compared to the anime.


----------



## LordPerucho (Jan 25, 2015)

Coma.

If she was dead she wouldve been 6 feet under ground already.

Text in the last page says Mine has fallen, with this I can also tell Budou might return.

In the anime they killed each other, now it seems that Budou landed in some random village outside the Capital, and Mine is in coma.


----------



## Black Knight (Jan 25, 2015)

And we also got some foreshadowing on Budou confronting Esdeath at some point. I bet he will appear again when no one less expects, as a changed man who has just realized the error of his ways. Then he will face Esdeath as she's the last obstacle on his way to kill the PM and die honorably.


----------



## LordPerucho (Jan 25, 2015)

The only way I can buy Akame killing Esdease is if she battles her right after Esdease kills Budou mid to high difficulty.


----------



## Darth (Jan 25, 2015)

Welp, RIP Budou. You were more impressive than your abysmal showing in the anime at least. And you did manage to take out Pumpkin although I have no idea why Mein is in a coma. 

Was a pretty good chapter. Akame and Leone being near useless wasn't surprising. That fight was literally all Tatsumi and Mein vs Esdeath and Budou.


----------



## Rax (Jan 25, 2015)

Tatsumi is now part Teigu


----------



## Black Knight (Jan 25, 2015)

I'm right now just bathing on the tears of all the assholes who wanted Mine dead. Yes, it may sound rude, but some people for their obsessive urge to see a certain character die and their pathetic hatred towards said, don't deserve any respect for my part. They are just childish snotty brats who have nothing better to do.


----------



## LordPerucho (Jan 25, 2015)

Darth said:


> Welp, RIP Budou. You were more impressive than your abysmal showing in the anime at least. And you did manage to take out Pumpkin although I have no idea why Mein is in a coma.
> 
> Was a pretty good chapter. Akame and Leone being near useless wasn't surprising. That fight was literally all Tatsumi and Mein vs Esdeath and Budou.



Mine used her emotions/Tatsumis love to boost pumpkin, the blast was stronger than the one in the anime and Budou was half-dead and running out of energy.




Black Knight said:


> And we also got some foreshadowing on Budou confronting Esdeath at some point. I bet he will appear again when no one less expects, as a changed man who has just realized the error of his ways. Then he will face Esdeath as she's the last obstacle on his way to kill the PM and die honorably.



Yeah, this looks like when Kishi said Obito was dead, yet we later saw him masked, or when Oda confirmed Sabo was dead and we later saw him alive in the NW.


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Jan 25, 2015)

OS said:


> GET FUCKED, MEIN!



[YOUTUBE]MSrTnWDTdwI[/YOUTUBE]

Can't stand the bitch myself.


----------



## Golden Witch (Jan 25, 2015)

Black Knight said:


> I'm right now just bathing on the tears of all the assholes who wanted Mine dead. Yes, it may sound rude, but some people for their obsessive urge to see a certain character die and their pathetic hatred towards said, don't deserve any respect for my part. They are just childish snotty brats who have nothing better to do.



Always remember:
They're just shipper and Esdeathfags who are mad Mine won forever.
/The worst of all.


----------



## Black Knight (Jan 25, 2015)

A power she has been holding since the first chapter, yet you have been complaining just recently.

Not gonna fall for that, your arguments are just void of any reasoning.


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Jan 25, 2015)

Black Knight said:


> A power she has been holding since the first chapter, yet you have been complaining just recently.
> 
> Not gonna fall for that, your arguments are just void of any reasoning.



I never liked her to begin with, even before she and tatsumi became canon. I'm only posting now because of the recent chapter.

Nice try kid


----------



## Black Knight (Jan 25, 2015)

There are few things I will agree with Rax. This is one of them.

Retrieved Scheele's teigu; defeated Seryuu; won over the main character's heart; stormed the capital and confronted both generals without any fear; blasted off one of the strongest in the empire, and survived.

Mine's streak is just so incredible some can't just accept it. Even her tsun personality which granted her the hatred of many is gone


----------



## Darth (Jan 25, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> the blast was stronger than the one in the anime



ehhhhhhhh


*Spoiler*: _This_ 










*Spoiler*: _Compared to this_ 












Anime blast definitely seemed a lot more impressive. Maybe that's just because it was animated vs drawn. The cloud blast radius could very well be exactly the same.


----------



## Golden Witch (Jan 25, 2015)

Would have said the exact same thing in your stead.
Nice to see you felt adressed though in that context.

Black Knight and I are referring to the usual cockdriven fools like OS, who literally only have an issue cause Mine won over their fap material.

Noone is disgareeing with your comment about the Tsundere part.But the issue here is that there are Idiots behaving like this is fucking Naruto with this Waifu War.
If it'd be Mine itself, no issue, but it's NSfags tier or even "lower" how Esdeathfags behave over this shipping shit rather than the character itself.


----------



## Black Knight (Jan 25, 2015)

Exactly.

It's not that you have something against Mine, because anyone can like or dislike for any reason. But the Esdeath ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) who kept time to time insisting with their crap, fooling themselves into believing Esdeath ever had a chance to make Tatsumi hers despite the plot and the author himself had made it clear from the get go such relationship was an utopia, yet they still refused to accept the truth. 

And the final nail to the coffin of those delusional shippers came when Mine confessed to Tatsumi and he reciprocated, much to their shock and derision.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Jan 25, 2015)

Don't sweat it, people just hate the lolis....thats all.


----------



## Darth (Jan 25, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> In terms of dmg, the manga blast should be stronger. Manga said the blast used on Esdease by then was her strongest blast, and she was only able to pushed Budou away without damaging him.
> 
> In this chapter Mine said she was putting everything she got, Pumpkin gets boosted with her feelings/emotions and that includes her love for Tatsumi.
> 
> In anime Mine was like half dead, and in the manga she wasnt hurt before clashing with Budou.



Being half dead would put her under even more pressure and increase the strength of her shot exponentially. 

In fact I think her anime blast had all of the things you mentioned being in the manga blast + her being critically injured. I mean obviously Mein's shot in the anime included her love for her nakama and her feelings for Tatsumi were obviously included.


----------



## Chad (Jan 25, 2015)

Punk Zebra said:


> Don't sweat it, people just hate the lolis....thats all.



Naw man, Mine is just a pathetic excuse for a tsundere.


----------



## LordPerucho (Jan 25, 2015)

Darth said:


> Being half dead would put her under even more pressure and increase the strength of her shot exponentially.
> 
> In fact I think her anime blast had all of the things you mentioned being in the manga blast + her being critically injured. I mean obviously Mein's shot in the anime included her love for her nakama and her feelings for Tatsumi were obviously included.



But her relationship with Tatsumi in the anime didnt get the same amount of development like in the manga. IIRC In the anime Budou said Mine was mostly boosting Pumpkin with her change of emotions. 

Solid Shooter in the manga looked more dangerous because Budou took some time charging energy.

Tatsumis new look while battling the Emperor should be like this


----------



## Darth (Jan 25, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> But her relationship with Tatsumi in the anime didnt get the same amount of development like in the manga. IIRC In the anime Budou said Mine was mostly boosting Pumpkin with her change of emotions.



Who cares about development? The feelings were still there, it was made obvious more than once. Budou can say what he likes, but he clearly doesn't know anything about Pumpkin so he's no authority on the matter. Mein's emotions were just as intense in both fights with the main difference being that she was heavily injured and the entirety of Night Raid was on the ropes with her being the only one left who could stop Budou. Ergo the blast was stronger in the anime imo tbh.

Not like it really matters though. Fuck the anime.


----------



## LordPerucho (Jan 25, 2015)

Darth said:


> Who cares about development? The feelings were still there, it was made obvious more than once. Budou can say what he likes, but he clearly doesn't know anything about Pumpkin so he's no authority on the matter. Mein's emotions were just as intense in both fights with the main difference being that she was heavily injured and the entirety of Night Raid was on the ropes with her being the only one left who could stop Budou. Ergo the blast was stronger in the anime imo tbh.
> 
> Not like it really matters though. Fuck the anime.



Her love for Tatsumi in the manga was too big even Tatsumi himself said she didnt deserve someone like him.

Mine might be brain dead.

Characteristics of coma

NO-EYE OPENING
    Unable to follow instructions
    No speech or other forms of communication
    No purposeful movement
Link removed


----------



## Darth (Jan 25, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> Her love for Tatsumi in the manga was too big even Tatsumi himself said she didnt deserve someone like him.
> 
> Mine might be brain dead.



sigh.

the point i've been trying to make is that her "attachment" aka "love" of tatsumi was exactly the goddamn same in both the anime and manga. difference being the manga had more freedom to display scenes of affection and exposition.

But there literally was zero difference. Mein liked Tatsumi either way.


----------



## Black Knight (Jan 25, 2015)

The Great Lord was said to have healing powers, which is what lead Stylish to research a way to achieve godhood.

That same person has a connection with both Tatsumi and Mine.


----------



## Darth (Jan 25, 2015)

Oh yea I forgot about him.


----------



## Black Knight (Jan 25, 2015)

What I think is going to happen next is, Najenda will take Mine to the Great Lord. Once she has been healed, the Lord will tell Mine about the vision he had which involves her and Tatsumi.

Given Mine is pretty much out of peril now, I think what the Great Lord envisioned was Tatsumi dying at the end of the war or Mine being forced to kill him once Incursio takes Tatsumi over and becomes a reborn Tyrant.

Because let's face it now. Budou noted Tatsumi's potential was off charts and it felt like the teigu merged with him.


----------



## Rax (Jan 25, 2015)

Which guy?


----------



## Black Knight (Jan 25, 2015)

I bet Mine will have an experience in limbo where she'll meet with Scheele who will tell Mine that her place is not with them yet.

This would make for an emotive comeback.


----------



## Weather (Jan 25, 2015)

Screw Mine haters.

You magnificient twin-tailed Tsundere. I'm so proud of you.


----------



## Black Knight (Jan 25, 2015)

Weather said:


> Screw Mine haters.
> 
> You magnificient twin-tailed Tsundere. I'm so proud of you.





The only thing I 'm afraid of is by the time Mine wakes up, Leone, even Akame, and who knows if Tatsumi too, might all be dead


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jan 25, 2015)

Well, I'm in the camp that doesn't believe Budou is dead but he at least went down swinging in this fight and was one persistent bastard.

I just laugh at the Mine coma thing because while it sucks for her, she is still in a better position then all the other dead Night Raid members if she ever wakes up. Her Teigu is gone and she can't fight anymore but she really did do a lot of heavy lifting before falling.

I need Akame to step it up. I know she is going to have her showdown with her sister but I expected a bit more out of her than I probably should have in this last battle.

As for Tatsumi, I want to see if merging with his Teigu is going to have any negative and permanent side effects or is this just a free main character power-up to get him through the battles he would otherwise lose.


----------



## LordPerucho (Jan 25, 2015)

Black Knight said:


> What I think is going to happen next is, Najenda will take Mine to the Great Lord. Once she has been healed, the Lord will tell Mine about the vision he had which involves her and Tatsumi.
> 
> Given Mine is pretty much out of peril now, I think what the Great Lord envisioned was Tatsumi dying at the end of the war or Mine being forced to kill him once Incursio takes Tatsumi over and becomes a reborn Tyrant.
> 
> Because let's face it now. Budou noted Tatsumi's potential was off charts and it felt like the teigu merged with him.



Then why didnt take Mine to Great Lord in first place instead of leaving her in bed?

If Mine comes back, She might fight again because Najenda mentioned he knows a person that could fix teigus..


----------



## Black Knight (Jan 25, 2015)

Probably because they are not aware (except Najenda perhaps?) of the Great Lord healing powers. That or Mine wakes up on her own.



LordPerucho said:


> If Mine comes back, She might fight again because Najenda mentioned he knows a person that could fix teigus..



Oh yeah, that's right. While badly damaged, Pumpkin can still be repaired.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jan 25, 2015)

Seems like the series will be over within the year.


----------



## DarkSlayerZero (Jan 25, 2015)

I don't want my Kurome to die.

I NEED WavexKurome to happen.


----------



## LordPerucho (Jan 25, 2015)

Kurome dying would give Wave a needed powerup, in his current state, he is no match for Tatsumi.

Series wont probably be over until 2016, there are lots of important fights that need to happen.

Akame vs Kurome
Tatsumi vs Wave(Takahiro promised us it will happen).
Izou vs Najenda(avenging Lubbock)
Fight vs the Gundam thing or whatever the UT is.
Final fight vs Esdease.

Thats at least 12 chapters.


----------



## Black Knight (Jan 25, 2015)

Every day I'm getting more convinced Kurome won't die, and Run and her other 2 fallen comrades now turned into undead living beings will play a fundamental part in that, putting an end to Kurome's fears of being left alone.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jan 25, 2015)

If Kurome doesn't die than Wave will die.

Mine is not fighting ever again, cut the BS won't you all. She's done as an assassin. Even if she's wakes up, she'll be a meat shield in the battle for Tatsumi.


----------



## Black Knight (Jan 25, 2015)

Apparently you missed the part where Najenda stated she contacted a teigu expert who can repair them. That and your blind hatred towards Mine is making you say that.


----------



## Tenma (Jan 25, 2015)

Mine trolling Budou. 

Though even if Mine wakes up, I doubt she will do any fighting. After you beat one of the Empire's strongest two, there is nowhere to go but down.


----------



## Black Knight (Jan 25, 2015)

That only depends of whether the author still has plans for her. And considering she's the heroine...


----------



## LordPerucho (Jan 25, 2015)

I believe Takahiro is gonna retcon Esdease new ability.

Instead of an army it might be a full ice armor, with a design that resembles the ultra class demon the demon extract was created from.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jan 25, 2015)

Black Knight said:


> Apparently you missed the part where Najenda stated she contacted a teigu expert who can repair them. That and your blind hatred towards Mine is making you say that.



No don't make things up ,She said she has a 'Teigu expert on stanby' ' Nothing was said about repairs.

,Takahiro  already gave the signal 'FOUR REMAINS'  she's done in this war;
Mine already called out' THIS IS MY LAST ATTACK'
Tatsumi pretty much said on the last page, he will fight on her behalf now,


----------



## LordPerucho (Jan 25, 2015)

Black Knight said:


> That only depends of whether the author still has plans for her. And considering she's the heroine...



Takahiro said Akame IS the heroine of the series and she got disposed like fodder by Budou.

Her trump card is really underwhelming, it just give her to do bizarre movements to fool the enemy.


----------



## Black Knight (Jan 25, 2015)

Mei Lin said:


> No don't make things up ,She said she has a 'Teigu expert on stanby' ' Nothing was said about repairs.
> 
> ,Takahiro  already gave the signal 'FOUR REMAINS'  she's done in this war;
> Mine already called out' THIS IS MY LAST ATTACK'
> Tatsumi pretty much said on the last page, he will fight on her behalf now,



Ok, but this means nothing. You know, she might wake up, be given another teigu and charge forward once more.

Specially if Incursio ends up taking over Tatsumi and Tyrant, the ultra class danger beast from which it was made, gets reborn.


----------



## LordPerucho (Jan 25, 2015)

Tatsumi doesnt know the consequences of fusing with a Teigu., Esdease is also fused with her teigu and easily could tame down the demon inside her because she was mentally strong. 

Tyrant will slowly take over Tatsumis body.

If that Megazord UT is canon, then his opponent has to be someone of his size, and that would be a resurrected Tyrant.

This is better than Digimon Tatsumi.


----------



## Black Knight (Jan 25, 2015)

After doing some research it appears Mine rather than coma is in vegetative state, mostly because her eyes are open and she doesn't show any apparent brain activity or responsiveness.

I bet she can recover on her own, but there's not time to waste, so... bring the Great Lord!


----------



## Rukia (Jan 25, 2015)

Mei Lin said:


> If Kurome doesn't die than Wave will die.
> 
> Mine is not fighting ever again, cut the BS won't you all. She's done as an assassin. Even if she's wakes up, she'll be a meat shield in the battle for Tatsumi.


I agree.  She is done.  This was her close call.  She will either remain in a coma or she will awaken at the end of the series.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jan 25, 2015)

Black Knight said:


> Ok, but this means nothing. You know, she might wake up, be given another teigu and charge forward once more.
> 
> Specially if Incursio ends up taking over Tatsumi and Tyrant, the ultra class danger beast from which it was made, gets reborn.



This means that Takahiro will not make himself eat his own words. Mine can wake up but she's not doing any more fighting in this war.

Incursio (Invasion) will take over Tatsumi, he might go berserk in the battle. But he will overcome it somehow, maybe Mine can show up and get killed by Tatsumi. That would definitely wake him up. 

Funny how Neuntote means 9 deaths in Latin.

Sherlee
Bulat
Chelsea
Susano
Lubo

Tatsumi?
Akame?
Mine=?
Nadjenda?
Leone?


----------



## Black Knight (Jan 25, 2015)

Funny how you are taking that out of context.

The ninth is going to be Esdeath anyway


----------



## Zaru (Jan 25, 2015)

Mei Lin said:


> Funny how Neuntote means 9 deaths in Latin.



German, but yeah


----------



## Tenma (Jan 25, 2015)

Dorothea being in this chapter makes me wonder if Budou is going to end up like Ser Robert Strong.


----------



## Golden Witch (Jan 25, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> Takahiro said Akame IS the heroine of the series and she got disposed like fodder by Budou.
> 
> Her trump card is really underwhelming, it just give her to do bizarre movements to fool the enemy.



Uhm....
Takahiro did call Mine the Heroine, Perucho.


----------



## Black Knight (Jan 25, 2015)

Tenma said:


> Dorothea being in this chapter makes me wonder if Budou is going to end up like Ser Robert Strong.



Assuming he's still alive. Though we got a caption stating he died, you know what happens when there's no body around.


----------



## Tenma (Jan 25, 2015)

If he's alive he's definitely critically injured.

With Kurome and Dorothea around Honest would be a fool not to seize the opportunity to keep his strength but ensure his loyalty.


----------



## Dellinger (Jan 25, 2015)

any link for the chapter?


----------



## LordPerucho (Jan 25, 2015)

Golden Witch said:


> Uhm....
> Takahiro did call Mine the Heroine, Perucho.



Link for that?


----------



## Tenma (Jan 25, 2015)

Go to mangabird.


----------



## Canute87 (Jan 25, 2015)

That was intense.

Tatsumi is fusing with that thing.

Interesting if his Incursio ends up the same type as esdeath's,

completely bonded to him.  Like the demonic essence esdeath drank.


----------



## Canute87 (Jan 25, 2015)

Rukia said:


> I agree.  She is done.  This was her close call.  She will either remain in a coma or *she will awaken at the end of the series*.



More than likely this.

There's no life support machine so her body functions must be working to keep her alive.

Definitely end of series wake up.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Jan 25, 2015)

The question is are people happy with the way she was dealt with or did people want her to be slaughtered? As for me, I am pleased with her current fate.


----------



## OS (Jan 26, 2015)

Lol people please. I don't hate mein because she ruined an otp. She's just a nothing like all characters not esdeath, wave, kurome, or bols. Also, I'm just an esdeath ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). Esdeath ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) don't want tasty I. But if it makes esdeath cute then to esdeath be glory.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jan 26, 2015)

Budou is 100% dead.


----------



## Weather (Jan 26, 2015)

Mei Lin said:


> Budou is 100% dead.



And probably gonna end up in a test tube.

For being an idiot.



			
				 Mei Lin said:
			
		

> This means that Takahiro will not make himself eat his own words. Mine can wake up but she's not doing any more fighting in this war.



True. She is done fighting, but this will most likely mean that she will survive till the end of the manga.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 26, 2015)

so this is happeniing pretty similar to the anime right now, or what ? 

wasn't it said that animes ending was the same roughly as mangas was planned to be ? 


so we should expect Akame vs Esdeath or not ?


----------



## LordPerucho (Jan 26, 2015)

As for now, nope because Akame is complete fodder compared to Esdease, her trump card  is very underwhelming, the only way I can see her as threat to Esdease is if she can fight with 2 teigus(Yatsufusa).


----------



## Mei Lin (Jan 26, 2015)

What is her trump card again?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 26, 2015)

true, but there is still time + there is always bullshit shonen power-up at the last second


although I would prefer Tatsumi vs Esdeath with both killing each other at the end


----------



## LordPerucho (Jan 26, 2015)

Mei Lin said:


> What is her trump card again?



Her Trump card was using bizarre movements that could fool the enemy, it wouldve been useless even against Armored Wave.




Neltharion said:


> true, but there is still time + there is always bullshit shonen power-up at the last second
> 
> 
> although I would prefer Tatsumi vs Esdeath with both killing each other at the end



Tatsumi vs Esdease makes more sense now because Esdease said" we will meet again"(It is gonna be the first and last time we will see Esdease going all out), while Akame faces a crippled Kurome.

If we ever see that Demon/Ghoul mode, at least give us a proper, logical explanation how Akame will use it and what is the consequences of using it.


----------



## Black Knight (Jan 26, 2015)

Neltharion said:


> so this is happeniing pretty similar to the anime right now, or what ?
> 
> wasn't it said that animes ending was the same roughly as mangas was planned to be ?
> 
> ...



Nope. The Anime followed Akame route; the manga follows Tatsumi route. And Wild Hunt wasn't even included in the first one, not to mentiomn the Great Lord and his vision.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 26, 2015)

> The Anime followed Akame route; the manga follows Tatsumi route


good


----------



## LordPerucho (Jan 26, 2015)

About Budou, since Takahiro is a FMA fan.

I wonder  if Takahiro will suddenly has Budo reappear like King Bradley and he becomes part of the revolutionary army.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jan 26, 2015)

Budou is dead for sure 100%, this was pretty much confirmed.

I don't think Murasame's trump card has been revealed yet... The movement is part of Murasame's power.


----------



## LordPerucho (Jan 26, 2015)

Yeah like when Oda confirmed Sabo was 100% dead or Kishi saying Obito was dead....


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 26, 2015)

poor Esdeath will have to fight Budou on top of everyone else now too ?


----------



## Mei Lin (Jan 26, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> Yeah like when Oda confirmed Sabo was 100% dead or Kishi saying Obito was dead....



This is Akame ga Kiru, there's rules you need to know.

There's 1 fact that everybody knows why Budou is 100% dead. Do I need to spell it out?


----------



## LordPerucho (Jan 26, 2015)

Yes, one of them is seeing Budous corpse(like we saw in the anime).

Or him turning into dust(the last time we saw turning into dust by Mine was that fodder from the Stylish group).

If Budou returns, he is "Jobbing" to Esdease, or at least will have Esdease being completely worn out, so Akame gets to finish her off.

Akame killing a half-dead Esdease is believable.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jan 26, 2015)

Or  If two users of Teigu were to fight each other, one of them is guaranteed to die.


----------



## Black Knight (Jan 26, 2015)

Yeah, that's why Tatsumi and Wave, two teigu users, fought each other and one di-- oh wait.

You're taking anything you read out of context.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jan 26, 2015)

Black Knight said:


> Yeah, that's why Tatsumi and Wave, two teigu users, fought each other and one di-- oh wait.
> 
> You're taking anything you read out of context.




Ok it isn't a definitey rule but still
Budo is still 100% dead, all serious battle h2h battles in Akame Ga kiru results in 1 death of the 2.


----------



## LordPerucho (Jan 26, 2015)

Mei Lin said:


> Or  If two users of Teigu were to fight each other, one of them is guaranteed to die.



Are you using Najenda as a source? The same Najenda that said it was required 50,000 elite soldiers and 10 teigu users at the level of Akame to kill Esdease.


----------



## Tenma (Jan 26, 2015)

Budo is probably dead. Not 100%, but the chapter was called 'Kill the Great General', he'd gone pretty much all out, and we are entering the final arc which will focus on the main Jaegers vs remaining Night Raiders. Takahiro is just fucking terrible at visual storytelling, hence making his death seem 'ambiguous'.

And yeah, exhaustion aside, this chapter made it pretty apparent that Budou, much less fucking Esdeath, can likely handle 10 Akame level fighters and an army.


----------



## Black Knight (Jan 26, 2015)

The way Budou disposed of Akame made me chuckle. Not in that way, but it just gets to show the difference in strength existent between some assassins and an elite veteran warrior. Even Tatsumi after his upgrade had major trouble, and it would have been worse if not for Mine taking advantage of Budou's wariness of his surroundings.

Budou's performance in the fight and specially in this chapter was absolutely great, he lived up to his hype and only character flaws prevented a curbstomp.

Last but not least, if Takahiro didn't show any corpse is because he's up to something. Yes, Budou for all we know might be dead, but there's always that small room for doubt.


----------



## LordPerucho (Jan 26, 2015)

Chapter 55 was called Kill the Top 2, and neither Budou nor Esdease died there.

Main focus should be on Tatsumi vs Esdease, if Akame isnt getting a powerup. Esdease should still be stronger than Tatsumi if she goes all out. If they fight again Esdease might beat him high difficulty imo.

We still need to see Esdease 2nd trump card,(which I assume Tatsumi will retcon and will probably be a Full Ice Armor).

Remember how people thought Pedoclown was down for good when Ran tortured him or Suzuka after all that rubble falling on her?


----------



## Black Knight (Jan 26, 2015)

Esdeath said something about an army, though that is left to interpretation.

Lordperucho, I recall you asked GW for some proof. Check some pages back and you should be able to find it, but either way I'm going to clear up your doubt. Yes, Takahiro did state Mine is the heroine, not Akame.


----------



## Tenma (Jan 26, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> Chapter 55 was called Kill the Top 2, and neither Budou nor Esdease died there.
> 
> Remember how people thought Pedoclown was down for good when Ran tortured him or Suzuka after all that rubble falling on her?



Neither of those involved the deuteragonist being eliminated.

This is Mine's last hurrah. If Tatsumi kills Esdeath, it is only fitting that Mine's sacrifice deals with the second biggest threat.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jan 26, 2015)

So...Mein isn't dead right? Just in a coma or some shit?

Also, Tatsumi's right eye...I guess Incursio permanently affects him now something? Wonder what the significance of his eye changing actually has (if any).


----------



## convict (Jan 27, 2015)

Black Knight said:


> The way Budou disposed of Akame made me chuckle. Not in that way, but it just gets to show the difference in strength existent between some assassins and an elite veteran warrior. Even Tatsumi after his upgrade had major trouble, and it would have been worse if not for Mine taking advantage of Budou's wariness of his surroundings.
> 
> Budou's performance in the fight and specially in this chapter was absolutely great, he lived up to his hype and only character flaws prevented a curbstomp.
> 
> Last but not least, if Takahiro didn't show any corpse is because he's up to something. Yes, Budou for all we know might be dead, but there's always that small room for doubt.



I agree. I was very underwhelmed by him previously but after this chapter he really showed why he is feared more than anyone else out there.


----------



## egressmadara (Jan 27, 2015)

whoop. there goes budo.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jan 27, 2015)

SkitZoFrenic said:


> So...Mein isn't dead right? Just in a coma or some shit?
> 
> Also, Tatsumi's right eye...I guess Incursio permanently affects him now something? Wonder what the significance of his eye changing actually has (if any).



Probly something along the lines of sacrificing parts of his body to get power like Ogami Rei in Code Breaker where he had to sacrifce one of his senses to take over one of his demons or Highschool DxD where Issei gave his arm to the dragon to get more power.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Jan 27, 2015)

egressmadara said:


> whoop. there goes budo.



Whos Budo?


----------



## zenieth (Jan 27, 2015)

When was mine the deuteragonist?


----------



## Sablés (Jan 27, 2015)

since Akame died 40 chapters ago


----------



## zenieth (Jan 27, 2015)

Liquid said:


> since Akame died 40 chapters ago



Even ignoring Akame's irrelevancy to the story, Najenda has a greater claim to deuteragonist than mine.

Being a primary love interest doesn't put one in that spot.

Captain Ahab is a deuteragonist, because he's an integral point of the progression of the story of Moby Dick.

Najenda is the one who rallies everyone in NR, Najenda is the one with a personal rivalry with the greatest force in the Empire, Najenda is the face of the revolution

Mine is no more relevant to the conflict of the revolution and the empire than all the other normal NR members.


----------



## Black Knight (Jan 28, 2015)

Blablablah, who had the more development and did a lot more than any other member of NR save Tatsumi? There you go.

And we are not making things up, it's the author himself who said that.


----------



## LordPerucho (Jan 28, 2015)

Ultimate Teigu/Onest
Izou
Dorothea
Esdeath
Wave 
Kurome

If the rest of the fights are gonna be 3 chapters long. The manga would end at most by 2017.

About Najenda, she should get 1 more fight(vs Izou in order to avenge Lubbock), its also the perfect chance to give her character development and she finally accepting Lubbock was the man for her.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 28, 2015)

Black Knight said:


> Blablablah, who had the more development and did a lot more than any other member of NR save Tatsumi? There you go.
> 
> And we are not making things up, it's the author himself who said that.



The author called her the heroine. The heroine isn't synonymous with deuteragonist. So what's your point?


----------



## Sablés (Jan 28, 2015)

zenieth said:


> Even ignoring Akame's irrelevancy to the story, Najenda has a greater claim to deuteragonist than mine.
> 
> Being a primary love interest doesn't put one in that spot.
> 
> ...




Tatsumi is the protagonist. Mein shares more of a relation(kek) to him than anyone else - is what I figure the rationale is.


----------



## ensoriki (Jan 28, 2015)

in4 alternative ending where TatsumixEsdeath happens.

Plz deliver.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 29, 2015)

Liquid said:


> Tatsumi is the protagonist. Mein shares more of a relation(kek) to him than anyone else - is what I figure the rationale is.



But that's a wrong implication. Take FSN. Saber is the main heroine of that VN. Rin however is the deuteragonist


----------



## Krunch (Jan 29, 2015)

Dont like the way, Tatsumi was able to catch Esdese off guard. Even if she is in love with him I feel like it shouldnt have happened as easily as that


----------



## LordPerucho (Jan 30, 2015)

Actually, Tatsumi might be the one known as the Red eyes Killer.



As mentioned here, Akame has little relevance in the story I wouldnt be surprised if she dies vs Kurome.

Cant wait to see Esdease getting a powerup.


----------



## LordPerucho (Jan 30, 2015)

> Graphic books best seller list (Manga & OEL) for January 18th - 24th
> 
> **1. Akame ga Kill Vol.1*
> *2. Black Butler Vol.19
> ...





Nice start for AGK in the USA.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Jan 30, 2015)

Noragami is doing well I see.


----------



## son_michael (Jan 31, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> Actually, Tatsumi might be the one known as the Red eyes Killer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



seeing as how Tatsumi died in the anime and it was reportedly Akame's version of the story, it's very likely she will die in the manga and Tatsumi wont.


----------



## LordPerucho (Jan 31, 2015)

The thing is that Mines deathflag got transferred to Tatsumi, Tatsumi is slowly gonna lose his humanity and Tyrant will take over his body, if he sees another nakama dying then Tatsumi as a human is pretty much done for.


----------



## son_michael (Jan 31, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> The thing is that Mines deathflag got transferred to Tatsumi, Tatsumi is slowly gonna lose his humanity and Tyrant will take over his body, if he sees another nakama dying then Tatsumi as a human is pretty much done for.




even if he does transform when not using incursio, all his anger and power is going to be focused on the empire, if anything we might have an ending with every night raid member dead except Najenda and Tatsumi will be a beast living in the wild that the new government regards as something that needs to be assassinated.

regardless of how it ends up, there's no doubt in my mind that he will be the last to die but we will only know for sure if Akame dies.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Jan 31, 2015)

Tatsumi wants liberation for the capitol so bad that hes willing to be consumed by his own power to achieve it.......sounds about right to me.


----------



## Golden Witch (Feb 1, 2015)

What if Tatsumi ends up completely overtaken by Tyrant and Esdeath is gonna have to put him down?

You know, her love for hunting Danger Beasts?
Her love to conquer the strongest challenges?


----------



## Black Knight (Feb 1, 2015)

Well, it's too bad then. Since the bonus extras at the end of the volume have Tatsumi and Mine as a couple. Yes, it's not like you need anything more than this and the databook in which Takahiro stated Mine was conceived to become Tatsumi's GF. Poor Esdeath shippers


----------



## Golden Witch (Feb 1, 2015)

Black Knight said:


> Well, it's too bad then. Since the bonus extras at the end of the volume have Tatsumi and Mine as a couple. Yes, it's not like you need anything more than this and the databook in which Takahiro stated Mine was conceived to become Tatsumi's GF. Poor Esdeath shippers



No need to feel bad for them.Having compassion is all good, but don't waste it.


I feel worse for Esdeath.
"All will freeze before me!Whether it'd be dangerous animals,poisonous insects or even infectious diseases."
"I'm the one that's going to be changing you!"
"I'll force all of these feelings into you."
"I am always the one to dominate, regardless of the enemy."

In like, 6 chapters, nearly all her believes just got shattered and she doesn't even realize it.

Her only believe left  intact is the strong and weak view on nature, but apart from that Mine and Tatsumi combined BTFO'd her character like a nuke, holy shit


----------



## Ftg07 (Feb 1, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> *Actually, Tatsumi might be the one known as the Red eyes Killer.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Maybe but with his latest power-up his eyes are now blue not red


----------



## Spirit King (Feb 1, 2015)

Ftg07 said:


> Maybe but with his latest power-up his eyes are now blue not red



Really I thought incursion's eye's where always red (as far as we've seen them).


----------



## Ftg07 (Feb 1, 2015)

Spirit King said:


> Really I thought incursion's eye's where always red (as far as we've seen them).



His eyes are blue in the color page.


----------



## Black Knight (Feb 1, 2015)

Tyrant eyes are bright red. But the armor is a different story.


----------



## Araragi (Feb 1, 2015)

ensoriki said:


> in4 alternative ending where TatsumixEsdeath happens.
> 
> Plz deliver.



Please Takahiro


----------



## Punk Zebra (Feb 1, 2015)

Rax said:


> I bought a Batman Beyond comic instead



.....lame.


----------



## DarkSlayerZero (Feb 6, 2015)

According to an interview, the reason for he anime diverging is due to the lack of manga material when they were planning out the storyboard for the anime.


----------



## KanekiGhoul (Feb 6, 2015)

Is this worth reading? I watched the whole anime


----------



## Black Knight (Feb 6, 2015)

KanekiGhoul said:


> Is this worth reading? I watched the whole anime



Just to give you a compelling reason, after the adaptation ended, anime-only watchers started reading the manga... and sales doubled.


----------



## LordPerucho (Feb 6, 2015)

Black Knight said:


> Just to give you a compelling reason, after the adaptation ended, anime-only watchers started reading the manga... and sales doubled.



Tripled.



DarkSlayerZero said:


> According to an interview, the reason for he anime diverging is due to the lack of manga material when they were planning out the storyboard for the anime.



Why couldnt WF slow down the pacing?

Pacing was fine in the first 10 episodes, after that the pacing for unknown reason seemed rushed(looked clear during the Stylish fight).

A reminder the next chapter is coming out in 2 weeks.


----------



## Xel (Feb 6, 2015)

Hello fellow AgK fans!


----------



## Punk Zebra (Feb 6, 2015)

Teach them a lesson to wait until you got enough material to do things right.


----------



## Golden Witch (Feb 6, 2015)

Makes you realize:
We're entering the last Arc.

Is it so hard to ask the Author how near it is to the end and wait for that to happen until making the Anime?
If they were so insisting to make it, they could have went to the Cathedral Battle instead of leaving out stuff to get to an end.

Then wait for the Manga to finish and do the rest.
"Season 2 not secured?"
End it with the great lords comment on his prophecy.

Would have spared a shitload of reactions.


----------



## LordPerucho (Feb 6, 2015)

Or they couldve included some filler scenes during the fights.

It was bad seeing Budou and Shura dying in 1 episode. (though Shura got to kill Lubbock), Budou didnt kill anyone, he was the biggest joke in the anime.

It looked like it Episodes 20-24 were planned at the last minute and it was a complete mess.


----------



## Black Knight (Feb 6, 2015)

Didn't White Fox announce a second season in the near future? Or was it my imagination.


----------



## DarkSlayerZero (Feb 6, 2015)

Black Knight said:


> Didn't White Fox announce a second season in the near future? Or was it my imagination.



Just your imagination sadly.


----------



## LordPerucho (Feb 6, 2015)

Back to back first place

Thanks .


----------



## Xel (Feb 7, 2015)

Even if they made season 2, what would it be about? Almost everyone is dead. Unless it's a reboot of course.


----------



## -Z- (Feb 7, 2015)

syntheticsound said:


> Even if they made season 2, what would it be about? Almost everyone is dead. Unless it's a reboot of course.



Najenda pulls a heel turn and then it's Akame vs. the world.


----------



## Xel (Feb 7, 2015)

In any case, manga is better.

Honest x Doro


----------



## DarkSlayerZero (Feb 7, 2015)

Here's some a translated bit from the interview.

_The efforts of the staff are conveyed across the screen, especially towards the end.

Kobayashi - the prior half advances by leveraging the images of the original work without deviating from them, but I had to think hard about the latter half because there is no manga for it. To be frank, the manga is going to be published afterwards, so I felt like I didn't want to lose to it. There are many aspects about the original work that I have found amazing. There were times when the storyboard would be finished, and at the last minute drawings would surface and they would say "this is what the original work is going to be like," and we would look at them and change our images. That's exactly what happened with the scene where Shura dies, and the giant goes "oh well." The anime had not gotten that far, and the way in which Tashiro(?) takes away the screen is magnificent.
Finally, a word to the readers please.

Kobayashi - I personally find the story of churushii of episode 17 "breaking the spell" impactful from a drawing perspective. I would love for you to watch it again. I'd be delighted if you would enjoy again on blu-ray or DVD.
Thank you for today._


----------



## Punk Zebra (Feb 8, 2015)

Does anybody here feel sorry for Esdeath that she won't ever get Tatsumi in the end and that she is wasting her time?


----------



## DarkSlayerZero (Feb 8, 2015)

Punk Zebra said:


> Does anybody here feel sorry for Esdeath that she won't ever get Tatsumi in the end and that she is wasting her time?



Nope, the only psycho chick I feel bad for, is Priscilla. 

Esdeath doesn't deserve happiness.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 8, 2015)

> Esdeath doesn't deserve happiness.


                .


----------



## Xel (Feb 8, 2015)

Well, Esdeath seems to be able to have a great time even while not having Tatsumi, so no.

I actually feel sorry for Wave, since he'll be all alone soon.


----------



## DarkSlayerZero (Feb 8, 2015)

syntheticsound said:


> Well, Esdeath seems to be able to have a great time even while not having Tatsumi, so no.
> 
> I actually feel sorry for Wave, since he'll* be all alone soon*.



Got a feeling that won't happen.


----------



## Black Knight (Feb 8, 2015)

DarkSlayerZero said:


> Got a feeling that won't happen.



Same here. I have a hunch Kurome ultimately will survive, and Run will play a key part in that.


----------



## LordPerucho (Feb 8, 2015)

Or the priest, if Wave has any idea the priest can heal people then he would take Kurome to him.

It wont ruin Chelseas death because she got to kill Bols, if she didnt get to kill anyone then I would agree her death wouldve felt meanless.


----------



## DarkSlayerZero (Feb 8, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> *Or the priest, if Wave has any idea the priest can heal people then he would take Kurome to him*.
> 
> It wont ruin Chelseas death because she got to kill Bols, if she didnt get to kill anyone then I would agree her death wouldve felt meanless.



I've been thinking about that as well.


----------



## LordPerucho (Feb 8, 2015)

The only people who know about the priest powers are Onest, Tatsumi and Mine iirc.

Tatsumi might also head to where the priest is in order to heal Mine, then he meets Wave who also needs the priests powers to heal Kurome.

A proper way to get Tatsumi vs Wave, with the winner getting the priest to help him.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Feb 8, 2015)

DarkSlayerZero said:


> Nope, the only psycho chick I feel bad for, is *Priscilla.*
> 
> Esdeath doesn't deserve happiness.



Do you mean from Claymore?


----------



## Rukia (Feb 8, 2015)

Punk Zebra said:


> Does anybody here feel sorry for Esdeath that she won't ever get Tatsumi in the end and that she is wasting her time?


She seems like she had an epiphany in the last chapter.  Maybe she is done with him now?  She has decided to focus on being the strongest again?


----------



## DarkSlayerZero (Feb 8, 2015)

Punk Zebra said:


> Do you mean from Claymore?



You are Correct.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 8, 2015)

I felt bad for Ophelia.


----------



## son_michael (Feb 8, 2015)

Rukia said:


> She seems like she had an epiphany in the last chapter.  Maybe she is done with him now?  She has decided to focus on being the strongest again?



she realized she's not treating him like a warrior and it is subsequently affecting her skills, next time she wont hold back.

She's still obsessed with him though


----------



## Rax (Feb 8, 2015)

Is there anything on his series after AgK???


----------



## Xel (Feb 9, 2015)

Black Knight said:


> Same here. I have a hunch Kurome ultimately will survive, and Run will play a key part in that.



I wouldn't get so optimistic, how are they going to resolve her conflict with Akame then?

Also, if they pull some magical cure I'll call BS. I like Kurome, but seriously, it's AgK, it's supposed to be tragic


----------



## -Z- (Feb 9, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> TA proper way to get Tatsumi vs Wave, with the winner getting the priest to help him.



So either Kurome/Mine will definitely die?


----------



## Golden Witch (Feb 9, 2015)

Rax said:


> Is there anything on his series after AgK???



Uhm, scuse me?
All I know is Takahiro is working on his new Eroge with literally Esdeath 2.0


----------



## Black Knight (Feb 9, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> A proper way to get Tatsumi vs Wave, with the winner getting the priest to help him.



The priest would help them both anyway, regardless of the outcome of their anticipated fight. What that could serve for is that Wave finally realizes there's no other way to change the Empire other than destroying everything, then rebuild the capital from scratch.


----------



## Xel (Feb 9, 2015)

Do you guys really want a Deus Ex Machina in AgK though?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 9, 2015)

Golden Witch said:


> Eroge with literally Esdeath 2.0


do   want


----------



## Golden Witch (Feb 9, 2015)

syntheticsound said:


> Do you guys really want a Deus Ex Machina in AgK though?



Deus Ex Machina means that an insolvable situation gets turned around into the realm of solvable and is solved by someone or something never shown before until that moment when it's needed to solve the situation.

Does not apply here.

Don't use such terms lightly, please.It's becoming the new "Fodder" or "Asspull" where everyone uses it to their liking with their own definition.


----------



## DarkSlayerZero (Feb 11, 2015)

AgK Zero 15 Raw


----------



## zenieth (Feb 11, 2015)

DarkSlayerZero said:


> You are Correct.


----------



## DarkSlayerZero (Feb 11, 2015)

She was another victim of the organization 

Roxanne on the other hand deserves no sympathy.


----------



## Mei Lin (Feb 11, 2015)

That girl is about to be r8ped to death.


----------



## LordPerucho (Feb 15, 2015)

Anyone ready for Chapter 57?

Hope we see Wave and Kurome again, when was the last time we saw them? Chapter 50?


----------



## Punk Zebra (Feb 16, 2015)

Is it coming out this week?


----------



## LordPerucho (Feb 16, 2015)

This Friday the RAWs should be available.


----------



## Golden Witch (Feb 19, 2015)

can cut a large building in half


----------



## LordPerucho (Feb 19, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Wave and Kurome are Back!!!


----------



## DarkSlayerZero (Feb 19, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Lubo's remembered unlike the anime.




WavexKurome is inching ever closer.


----------



## LordPerucho (Feb 19, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Chapter felt fresh mostly thanks to the focus on Kurome/Wave and Akame getting some development


That bug at the end looks like Seryu.


----------



## LordPerucho (Feb 19, 2015)

Recap what happened.


*Spoiler*: __ 





> Mine is sent away to get treatment and Tatsumi says lets get married when you get better.
> Tatsumi's body merged with incurso so he's kinda half incurso half human which is why the poison on the sword didn't kill him.
> But if tatsumi continues to use Incurso recklessly he'll get consumed by incurso, so his limit is 3-4 more incurso use.
> Tatsumi and Najenda talk about future battle with Esdeath etc. Tatsumi vows to fight with his all.
> ...


----------



## Vandal Savage (Feb 19, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



It looks like this is a nice chapter to come down from the high of recent events and reflect on a few things. I wonder what information is revealed in regards to Tatsumi fusing with Incursio?

Looks like there is more Wave x Kurome development too. Going to be pretty bad if andor /when one of them ends up having a brutal death later down the line.

Also what the fuck is that thing in the test tube?! That fucking alchemist has been busy! 

-edit-

Nvm summary was posted so I got my answers.


----------



## Golden Witch (Feb 19, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Kurome, why must you torment me so?
I wanna see you get taken out for Chelsea and Run but why must there be times you are so goddamn adorable?!

Also:
Pomf =3


----------



## Black Knight (Feb 19, 2015)

Awesome stuff 

The chapter has effectively killed all chance, if there was any, of the manga going on a similar route like the anime. But of course there'll still be people out there who deny it


----------



## Golden Witch (Feb 19, 2015)

NOOOOOOOOOPE.OH OOOH.


*Spoiler*: __ 




According to /a/ Izou and Cosminamon are heading out the capital to gather some food for the latter.


----------



## Black Knight (Feb 19, 2015)

Golden Witch said:


> NOOOOOOOOOPE.OH OOOH.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I can't believe I would say this, but... Esdeath is a friggin angel when compared to those bastards!!!


----------



## stream (Feb 19, 2015)

^ Compared to the rest of Wild Hunt, Izou is a pretty normal guy…? Sure, he kills as many people as he can for his katana, but there's nothing really cruel about him.


----------



## Black Knight (Feb 19, 2015)

Izou is the same as Bulat's former sensei. He lost his reason to live and started to kill indiscriminately. Except Izou takes it far beyond, to the point he thinks of his sword as his partner and devotes his life on feeding it with blood.


----------



## LordPerucho (Feb 19, 2015)

Golden Witch said:


> NOOOOOOOOOPE.OH OOOH.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Whoever is gonna face them is pretty much dead meat.

*cough*Leone*cough*


Big deathflag on her and Tatsumi.

3 more transformations and Tatsumi will be turned into a mindless monster.

1. will be battling Cosminamon/Izou

2. will happen when he faces Ultimate Teigu(in the anime IIRC he transformed twice)






I saw a FMA reference in the last page.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Is it me or there is a philosopher stone inside Cosminamon body?


----------



## The_Evil (Feb 19, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Holy shit Tatsumi, you don't promise that you'll marry someone after things get peaceful! That's not a death flag, that's a goddamn death sentence!


----------



## LordPerucho (Feb 19, 2015)

The_Evil said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Holy shit Tatsumi, you don't promise that you'll marry someone after things get peaceful! That's not a death flag, that's a goddamn death sentence!




*Spoiler*: __ 



It would be very ironic if Tatsumi(turned into a monster) kills a returning Mine toward the end of the series

There is supposed to be a tragedy involving them according to the Priest.


----------



## Mei Lin (Feb 19, 2015)

Nothing really happened in this chapter, darn.


----------



## Black Knight (Feb 19, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> There is supposed to be a tragedy involving them according to the Priest.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Wrong. The priest never outright stated it as a tragedy, even if it's likely. But for now all we know is that he hoped their future would take a different path from the one he did see.


----------



## LordPerucho (Feb 19, 2015)

Black Knight said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong. The priest never outright stated it as a tragedy, even if it's likely. But for now all we know is that he hoped their future would take a different path from the one he did see.




Then also you have Gangan Magazine saying there will be the same deaths that happened in the anime will happen in the manga(Ran was just an exception to not make it very similar to the manga).


*Spoiler*: __ 



What Esdease pointed it to the window, I bet that was the UT aka the Megazord.


----------



## DarkSlayerZero (Feb 19, 2015)

Why would they have a megazoid just setting out in the open?


----------



## Punk Zebra (Feb 19, 2015)

I think now I'd be happy if Tatsumi died at the ending of the manga.... not impressed about the recent spoiler and I think hes(Tatsumi)taking it to far.


----------



## LordPerucho (Feb 19, 2015)

IIRC In the anime the Gundam was hidden inside the palace.


----------



## Golden Witch (Feb 20, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> Then also you have Gangan Magazine saying there will be the same deaths that happened in the anime will happen in the manga(Ran was just an exception to not make it very similar to the manga).
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



That explains the survival of Mine, Bols family and the 3 Loli's and Borick,Lubbock or Syura dying completely differently.


----------



## LordPerucho (Feb 20, 2015)

Golden Witch said:


> That explains the survival of Mine, Bols family and the 3 Loli's and Borick,Lubbock or Syura dying completely differently.



Mine might still die if she returns to the Capital by the end of the series, if she never returns to the capital then she is immune to any deathflags.

No WH= Bols family being alive.

And there was any mention of the side chapter involving the 3 lolis in the anime.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Lubbock might be back but turned into a monster by Cosima, just imagine the reaction of the NR when they see Bug Lubbock.


----------



## Golden Witch (Feb 20, 2015)

Well I dunno how many others are german here but if there are I thought I let know:

Prosieben Maxx announced that Akame ga Kill will be added into their late night Anime Block along with Black Bullet, HotD and DxD.


----------



## LordPerucho (Feb 22, 2015)

Mei Lin said:


> Nothing really happened in this chapter, darn.



It has been confirmed


*Spoiler*: __ 



Tatsumi isnt human anymore

UT has been modified(so Honest gets to use it instead of the Kid Emperor).






Vol. 23: Mala Suerte

4Chan has translated the chapter.


----------



## DarkSlayerZero (Feb 22, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 





_>Wave: Kurome, you can understand the captain. Can't you?
>Wave: I certainly can't.
>Kurome: I want to kill my sister. Even if I was killed, I want her to be the one to do it.
>Wave: Why? Even the captain said you can do whatever you want.
>Kurome: Because it's for Bors. For my comrades. And for all who trained me.
_

That throws my idea of her not wanting to kill sis out but the artist has been shipping Wave/Kurome pretty hard lately so idk


----------



## Golden Witch (Feb 22, 2015)

Official Kosmina by Tashiro:


He also made a draft of Bulat apparently completely falling for Susanoo (Just some fun side art)

In regards to Spoilers:

*Spoiler*: __ 



Confirmed Esdeath did not show Wave and Kurome the Ultimate Teigu, it's something different.It's said by Kurome that she feels bad for the Soldiers that ran away.


----------



## LordPerucho (Feb 22, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Its the Megazord, but of course it isnt the UT.

The UT looks be more clear to be an armor like Incursio/Grand Chariot, Onest will use it and wont lose his humanity when he asks for all of the UT power thanks to Dorothea tweaks.

There is another Tashiro pic which shows Dorothea seeing a half dead Coro, did he survive?


----------



## Golden Witch (Feb 22, 2015)

Look at what is written on the side.


----------



## Golden Witch (Feb 22, 2015)

I know it's a bit late, darkslayerzero.....

But open your mouth wide cause I got a twe-----.....treat for you.

From Tashiro.

*Spoiler*: __ 






Seeing it's from Tashiro himself.....
Valentines Day, posts these two.


----------



## DarkSlayerZero (Feb 22, 2015)

Golden Witch said:


> I know it's a bit late, darkslayerzero.....
> 
> But open your mouth wide cause I got a twe-----.....treat for you.
> 
> ...



I was referring to that exact image when I mentioned shipping.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Feb 22, 2015)

Golden Witch said:


> I know it's a bit late, darkslayerzero.....
> 
> But open your mouth wide cause I got a twe-----.....treat for you.
> 
> ...



Can't see the image, damn.



> >Tatsumi: Before this, I was only holding out against her. Even the last time she held back against me.
> >Tatsumi: The next time, she won't go easy.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Feb 23, 2015)

You all know Kurome will die right? Wave will not be getting what hes feeling.


----------



## DarkSlayerZero (Feb 23, 2015)

He better get it while it's still warm.


----------



## Golden Witch (Feb 23, 2015)

By the way:
This is what Perucho was talking about:



And here's the Bulat one.


Seriously, it would have been GLORIOUS had Bulat met Susanoo.


----------



## Black Knight (Feb 23, 2015)

Can we talk for a moment,


*Spoiler*: __ 



that the goddamn alchemist, Izou and her ultimate creation are going to unleash hell in the Capital? Seriously, the murder spree that is about to happen will make the incident at the theater look like child play.

The worst part is that Cosmina now holds the potential to become as strong as the Ultimate Teigu, and her source of strenght is... human flesh. *Yikes*


----------



## LordPerucho (Feb 23, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Cosminamon wont make it the final fight IMO.

I have the feeling Tyrant Tatsumi might be the final villain, how on Earth is he gonna go down? He would probably be worth 5 Esdeases.


----------



## Mei Lin (Feb 23, 2015)

Dorothea is the 2nd best girl alive right now hohohoo


----------



## Punk Zebra (Feb 23, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What do you mean, has he become bad?


----------



## LordPerucho (Feb 23, 2015)

Punk Zebra said:


> What do you mean, has he become bad?



He will EOS, might even end up as the final Villain.


----------



## LordPerucho (Feb 24, 2015)

Takahiro even foreshadowed it.



The one that will become like Gensei is the disciple of his disciple.


----------



## Rax (Feb 24, 2015)

Perucho the fortune teller it seems


----------



## Black Knight (Feb 24, 2015)

You're getting way ahead of yourself with these predictions. What Gensei became and what Tatsumi might turn into are two completely different things.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Feb 25, 2015)

Back to downtime after the crazy battles. 

Tatsumi saying he wants to marry Mein when she wakes up, Najenda realizing just how much she misses Rabac...and Akame afraid of being alone again (and also noticing how serious mode Tatsumi has become). Rough emotional shit all around...

Esdese has confirmed her resolve on being able to kill Tatsumi when the next chance arises...though we'll see. A bit of Wave x Kurome this chapter as well  Dorothea is definitely awesome, but I am kinda sad Cosmina got turned into a monster  (though I suppose she was basically braindead, so this was the only option lol).

I highly doubt Tatsumi will become final villain...but you never know, stranger shit has happened (most likely before he goes full on beast mode, he'll probably sacrifice himself similar to the shitty anime ending...though hopefully not quite as shitty).


----------



## DarkSlayerZero (Feb 25, 2015)

MS's translation is all types of awful. 

Bringing up Suu's trump card for no reason.

Cabinet Minister instead of prime minister.

I prefer Teigu over imperial arms.


----------



## LordPerucho (Feb 25, 2015)

And Wave is such a dense guy, though Im glad that he is the only confirmed(for the looks of it) that wont die at all.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Feb 25, 2015)

I'm ok with Tatsumi dying now.......only at the end though.


----------



## LordPerucho (Feb 25, 2015)

And Tatsumi wont beat Esdease, he is only tool hyped for her, Akame will be the one that kills her.

Akame using her trump card(if she has it) killing a worn-out Esdease is way more believable than their fight they had in the anime.


----------



## Tenma (Feb 25, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> And Tatsumi wont beat Esdease, he is only tool hyped for her, Akame will be the one that kills her.
> 
> Akame using her trump card(if she has it) killing a worn-out Esdease is way more believable than their fight they had in the anime.



Akame and Esdeath have absolutely no meaningful relationship or dynamic, nor a contrast in personality/ideals/character design. I would rather Najenda kill her. But in this case....after 40+ issues of buildup, she's honestly noone's opponent but Tatsumi's. Anything else would be terrible writing, especially Tats becoming some hype tool.

And Tatsumi isn't becoming a hype tool. It's not like Esdeath hasn't had sufficient hype already.

As for the new chap: The Tatsumi-Mein romance thing remains hilariously awful. It would seem Dorothea is much more important than she appeared to be when the Wild Hunt first appeared. Hopefully Leone is key in the Wild Hunt team's defeat- she's probably the only important Night Raid member who has yet to kill a major antagonist (barring Akame who will get Kurome obviously).

Lel at Esdeath saying that noone can equal her in military strategy. Come on, Najenda's been kicking your ass at every turn.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 25, 2015)

Najenda is a weakling.  That is why she hides and never participates in any battles.

And she can fuck off with her sorrow over Lubbock.  She never acknowledged him when he was alive.  I can't wait till the bitch bites it.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Feb 26, 2015)

DarkSlayerZero said:


> Brains>>>Brawns



That's good in theory...but no so much in practice apparently. Esdese has stomped Najenda every time they have fought. In the long run things will probably work out for Night Raid...but so far, Brawn > Brains.


----------



## Rax (Feb 26, 2015)

Tatsumi is gonna be a big dragon EoS?


----------



## LordPerucho (Feb 26, 2015)

Rax said:


> Tatsumi is gonna be a big dragon EoS?



Hope his design is as beast as the FT Dragons.



Tenma said:


> Akame and Esdeath have absolutely no meaningful relationship or dynamic, nor a contrast in personality/ideals/character design. I would rather Najenda kill her. But in this case....after 40+ issues of buildup, she's honestly noone's opponent but Tatsumi's. Anything else would be terrible writing, especially Tats becoming some hype tool.
> 
> And Tatsumi isn't becoming a hype tool. It's not like Esdeath hasn't had sufficient hype already.
> 
> ...



Someone needs to hype how dangerous Esdease is fighting at full power/without holding back.

If Tatsumi will be the one that beats her, then a returning Budou will battle Esdease first.

ch 107 @ casanova
This page kinda hints Budou might return.

Tatsumi might not face Esdease because he might face the UT(used by Onest), Megazord isnt the UT but that thing that Wave and Kurome saw outside the window.

The only way Mine/Tatsumi can be memorable is if he and a returning Mine kill each other, and the last panel of them is holding hands ala Meruem/Komugi.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Feb 26, 2015)

Only a few more shots left Tatsumi. Better make it count although with the scale of this battle you may not even make it back home to continue your poor excuse of a relationship with Mine.

Kind of feel similar to Rukia on the Lubo-Najenda dynamic. She hardly gave him the time of day most times so I took this as her mourning another fallen comrade than having any actual romantic implications.

Wave x Kurome are cute together. I can't wait to see how he rages once Akame kills Kurome.

Well, looks like Dorothea is ready to wreck some shit with her super weapon. I want to see what that monstrosity can do in battle asap.



Punk Zebra said:


> I'm ok with Tatsumi dying now.......only at the end though.



Same here only I'm perfectly fine if it isn't at the end.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Feb 26, 2015)

One thing that would have made AGK more interesting is that Tatsumi should have tried to stick close to Esdeath and try to change her thinking process, but he gave up too fast. I think most of us thought that the manga would take that route early, but it just didn't happen. I am really unsatisfied with the current relationship between the two. How nice it would have felt if Tatsumi was the one to remove the irremovable wall which is Esdeaths mind, it may still happen but not the way it should. We will never get a chapter like 18 again.


----------



## LordPerucho (Feb 26, 2015)

Punk Zebra said:


> One thing that would have made AGK more interesting is that Tatsumi should have tried to stick close to Esdeath and try to change her thinking process, but he gave up too fast. I think most of us thought that the manga would take that route early, but it just didn't happen. I am really unsatisfied with the current relationship between the two. How nice it would have felt if Tatsumi was the one to remove the irremovable wall which is Esdeaths mind, it may still happen but not the way it should. We will never get a chapter like 18 again.



Wave might the one that can make Esdease change, I mean he is her subordinate!!

I wanna Leone having a cool moment again, she has had one since biting off Bols Teigu and that was in 2012, after that she became a punching bag .


----------



## ShadoLord (Feb 26, 2015)

Tatsumi was simply a badass this chapter.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Feb 26, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> Wave might the one that can make Esdease change, I mean he is her subordinate!!
> 
> I wanna Leone having a cool moment again, she has had one since biting off Bols Teigu and that was in 2012, after that she became a punching bag .



No I still think it will be Tatsumi that will do it, but not in the way I want it to be done.

Yes, Leone is certainly overdue for her big moment.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Feb 26, 2015)

Pretty sure Tatsumi will do it...but it will be after a lethal hit was dealt to Esdese. She'll understand his line of thinking while she is dying probably (which obviously is shitty...cuz I really want her to convert to the "good side" will still alive...but this seems most likely).


----------



## Punk Zebra (Feb 26, 2015)

SkitZoFrenic said:


> Pretty sure Tatsumi will do it...but it will be after a lethal hit was dealt to Esdese. She'll understand his line of thinking while she is dying probably (which obviously is shitty...cuz I really want her to convert to the "good side" will still alive...but this seems most likely).



Couldn't have said it any better.

Can anybody guess when we will see Tatsumi smile again? 
*Spoiler*: __ 



This like the author saying he will smile in death only.


----------



## ensoriki (Feb 27, 2015)

I don't give a flying fuck whether he is evil or if she is good.
Tatsumi + Esdeath just feels right.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Feb 27, 2015)

ensoriki said:


> I don't give a flying fuck whether he is evil or if she is good.
> Tatsumi + Esdeath just feels right.



I have to agree. I don't have problem with Mein whatsoever, I like Mein from long time, but her and Tatsumi together is just ....meh. I have always shipped a LeonexTatsumi from the beginning, but I like the TatsumixEsdeath moments are better. Good tries to change evil.....perfect combo.


----------



## Naruhinasasusaku (Feb 27, 2015)

thy shoude make movie for it


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Feb 27, 2015)

Punk Zebra said:


> I have to agree. I don't have problem with Mein whatsoever, I like Mein from long time, but her and Tatsumi together is just ....meh. I have always shipped a LeonexTatsumi from the beginning, but I like the TatsumixEsdeath moments are better. Good tries to change evil.....perfect combo.



Agreed. Never understood the hate for Mein on these forums (I in fact like her as a character)...but in terms of pairings, always wanted Tatsumi x Esdese to happen (though there is literally zero chance of that happening now  ). Oh well, that pairing will live on forever in the form of hentai doujin...


----------



## Tenma (Feb 27, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> Hope his design is as beast as the FT Dragons.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tatsumi and Esdeath going at it equally and matching each other blow for blow, or Esdeath kicking his ass for most of the fight as villains usually do, will suffice for 'serious Esdeath hype' until Tatsumi either adapts to her or resolve-boosts in the latter half of the fight. Esdeath has acknowledged herself that Tatsumi may prove strong enough to defeat her. Alternatively, her bloodlust can be simply presented visually, like a rain of ice spears that fills the entire sky, or a wave of ice freezing an entire town etc

Also, I'm not sure how hyping up Esdeath by letting her beat Tatsumi and then having her be so weakened that she gets killed by fucking Akame, who got fodderized by top-tier fighters on two occasions already, works.


----------



## Golden Witch (Feb 27, 2015)

Wonder what else Dorothea has up her sleeve.
Inb4 she turned Lubbock into a Monster., or who knows maybe she made Cosmina feed upon him.
His body wouldn't just disappear.

I still believe the poisoned wire was Cross Tail modified by Dorothea.


And Mine is so fucking dead.
Scarcely guarded transport of a veggie girl with 3 very weak looking fodder girls.

Dorothea's side go out for a picnic.

How can this possibly end well?


Also:
I ship AkamexLeone


----------



## son_michael (Feb 27, 2015)

SkitZoFrenic said:


> Agreed. Never understood the hate for Mein on these forums (I in fact like her as a character)...but in terms of pairings, always wanted Tatsumi x Esdese to happen (though there is literally zero chance of that happening now  ). Oh well, that pairing will live on forever in the form of hentai doujin...



There is absolutely no logical sense for Tatsumi to have any feelings for Esdeath whatsoever...he's supposed to think she's amazingly sexy and give up everything that constitutes who he is to be with a mass murderer/psychotic lunatic? 

On the other hand, Mine shares his ideals, she's cute, they have saved each other in life and death situations, they are allies and comrades.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Feb 27, 2015)

son_michael said:


> There is absolutely no logical sense for Tatsumi to have any feelings for Esdeath whatsoever...he's supposed to think she's amazingly sexy and give up everything that constitutes who he is to be with a mass murderer/psychotic lunatic?
> 
> *On the other hand, Mine shares his ideals, she's cute, they have saved each other in life and death situations, they are allies and comrades.*


*
*

I agree. But, Esdeath is just more interesting.


----------



## DarkSlayerZero (Feb 27, 2015)

Punk Zebra said:


> [/B]
> 
> I agree. But, Esdeath is just more interesting.



How? Her hotness doesn't make me forget the atrocities that she has committed or let atrocities that she just let happen.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Feb 27, 2015)

DarkSlayerZero said:


> How? Her hotness doesn't make me forget the atrocities that she has committed or let atrocities that she just let happen.



What does her being "bad" have to do with that? Punk Zebra stated that he found her more interesting. Just because you don't agree with her actions and morality doesn't mean she is uninteresting...


----------



## DarkSlayerZero (Feb 27, 2015)

SkitZoFrenic said:


> What does her being "bad" have to do with that? Punk Zebra stated that he found her more interesting. Just because you don't agree with her actions and morality doesn't mean she is uninteresting...



What exactly is soo interesting about her?


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Feb 27, 2015)

I personally like her because she is insanely strong and badass (and fine as hell)...she knows what she wants and will do whatever it takes to achieve her goals. Yes, she is ruthless and gives no shits about weaklings...but I like that about her. Why does everyone have to sympathize with shitties? I also love yanderes...so there is that as well


----------



## reaperunique (Feb 27, 2015)

son_michael said:


> There is absolutely no logical sense for Tatsumi to have any feelings for Esdeath whatsoever...he's supposed to think she's amazingly sexy and give up everything that constitutes who he is to be with a mass murderer/psychotic lunatic?
> 
> On the other hand, Mine shares his ideals, she's cute, they have saved each other in life and death situations, they are allies and comrades.





Punk Zebra said:


> [/B]
> 
> I agree. But, Esdeath is just more interesting.


What Son_michael said. Esdeath is more interesting but in the end Mine and Tatsumi kinda work. It's just stupid that it somewhat came from one second to the next.

I believe that at the end of this arc, the EsdeathxTatsumi ship sank. The author wrote the monologue Esdeath gave so that it was clear to the reader how both parties felt about each other after their battle. 
I belive Esdeath must and will face trial (which will either result in death or life time imprisonment). 

Nothing, and I do mean *nothing*, will undo what Esdeath has been doing to the citizens of the country. She is very beautiful and if this was a more light heart harem show like Rosario + Vampire she would definitely be a love interest. However, this isn't that kind of show.


----------



## DarkSlayerZero (Feb 27, 2015)

SkitZoFrenic said:


> I personally like her because she is insanely strong and badass (and fine as hell)...she knows what she wants and will do whatever it takes to achieve her goals. Yes, she is ruthless and gives no shits about weaklings...but I like that about her. *Why does everyone have to sympathize with shitties?* I also love yanderes...so there is that as well



I sympathize with the innocent people that she indirectly & directly killed.



reaperunique said:


> What Son_michael said. Esdeath is more interesting but in the end Mine and Tatsumi kinda work. It's just stupid that it somewhat came from one second to the next.
> 
> I believe that at the end of this arc,* the EsdeathxTatsumi ship sank*. The author wrote the monologue Esdeath gave so that it was clear to the reader how both parties felt about each other after their battle.
> I belive Esdeath must and will face trial (which will either result in death or life time imprisonment).
> ...



A ship was never constructed in the first place.


----------



## Golden Witch (Feb 27, 2015)

It was a one sided love ever since Tatsumi stated he can't love someone like her and completely got obliterated since Tatsumi realized he can't change her core.


----------



## Rax (Feb 27, 2015)

How long until they pull the plug on Mein?


----------



## Punk Zebra (Feb 27, 2015)

DarkSlayerZero said:


> How? Her hotness doesn't make me forget the atrocities that she has committed or let atrocities that she just let happen.



Its not just because of her hotness.


----------



## DarkSlayerZero (Feb 27, 2015)

Rax said:


> How long until they pull the plug on Mein?



"Pull the plug" The first thing that came to my mind was


----------



## LordPerucho (Feb 27, 2015)

Punk Zebra said:


> No I still think it will be Tatsumi that will do it, but not in the way I want it to be done.
> 
> Yes, Leone is certainly overdue for her big moment.



Tatsumi gets a lethal hit, and then Tatsumi gets to show emotions again(he starts weeping and his tears fall on Esdease face), thus making her slowly change to the good side.

It would make sense fighting Esdease he gets to show emotions again, after all she was the main reason why he cant smile again.



Tenma said:


> Tatsumi and Esdeath going at it equally and matching each other blow for blow, or Esdeath kicking his ass for most of the fight as villains usually do, will suffice for 'serious Esdeath hype' until Tatsumi either adapts to her or resolve-boosts in the latter half of the fight. Esdeath has acknowledged herself that Tatsumi may prove strong enough to defeat her. Alternatively, her bloodlust can be simply presented visually, like a rain of ice spears that fills the entire sky, or a wave of ice freezing an entire town etc
> 
> Also, I'm not sure how hyping up Esdeath by letting her beat Tatsumi and then having her be so weakened that she gets killed by fucking Akame, who got fodderized by top-tier fighters on two occasions already, works.



I dont expect it be one sided if they fight, its gonna be a very interesting back and forth fight.

But I have the feeling someone is gonna interfere, making Tatsumi turn into full Danger Beast Mode.

Akame by EOS isnt gonna be fodder anymore, thats naive thinking, Leone dying is gonna give Akame a powerup that would make her a top-tier.

After she is the heroine of the story(Takahiro words).




Golden Witch said:


> *Wonder what else Dorothea has up her sleeve.*
> Inb4 she turned Lubbock into a Monster., or who knows maybe she made Cosmina feed upon him.
> His body wouldn't just disappear.
> 
> ...



AGK version of the Seven Deadly Sins? You probably noticed Cosminamon has a philosopher stone in her body, and the part when she talked about modified teigus, what if she modified a teigu that can now revive people?

BTW is it true Chelsea got raped in AGKZero?


----------



## Rax (Feb 27, 2015)

DarkSlayerZero said:


> "Pull the plug" The first thing that came to my mind was



You fucking shit


----------



## DarkSlayerZero (Feb 27, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> BTW is it true Chelsea got raped in AGKZero?



Nothing of the sort happens


----------



## Punk Zebra (Feb 27, 2015)

Mein is fine. No one will be doing any *plugging* to her and she will make it to her destination safely.


----------



## Mei Lin (Feb 28, 2015)

Mein will wake up alone in this world. It's all set


----------



## Punk Zebra (Feb 28, 2015)

Mei Lin said:


> Mein will wake up alone in this world. It's all set



Of course you'd want that. You are one of those original Mein haters from the start.


----------



## Chad (Feb 28, 2015)

Tatsumi wants to marry a vegetable? That wedding is gonna be totes awk.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Feb 28, 2015)

DarkSlayerZero said:


> *I sympathize with the innocent people that she indirectly & directly killed.*
> 
> A ship was never constructed in the first place.



So...that means you must also hate Night Raid as well then correct? While I do recognize that Esdese has definitely done some fucked up things...the Night Raid members have also killed innocents directly and indirectly as well. Do you think the blast from Pumpkin on Budou managed to miss all civilians in the arena? Hell no...people definitely died at her hands. All of the random guards that they have killed throughout the series? Just because they might have been working for the empire doesn't mean they are inherently evil (probably just a job for most of them). It is true they are not civilians, but they are still casualties of a fucked up war. Night Raid are terrorists...and this series isn't black and white.

And yeah, the ship never fully constructed...however, it's foundation was a hell of a lot sturdier than Tatsumi x Mein. Hell, a great part of this series' plot is based around Tatsumi x Esdese...and him trying to bring her over to the "good" side. The ship failed once Mein confessed...but that was what, 50 chapters in? The mangaka just didn't know how to write himself outta this situation for whatever reason (or possibly because Mein is the author's favorite character as has been stated)...and decided to go a different route. Don't know why this is so hard for people to understand...the building blocks for a relationship were there, but strange writing led us to where we are now.


----------



## Black Knight (Feb 28, 2015)

There was no foundation at all. The so called ship you guys insist on never existed in first place. It was one sided as hell with Esdeath making her move and Tatsumi always replying "hell no, not with you bitch."

And of course, when you can't provide solid arguments to defend your basis, blame it all on the author, classic.  I'm not going to waste any more of my time further discussing something that never once had a chance of becoming true.

Oh yeah, as for Mine and Tatsumi's relationship that some here still claim it came outta nowhere just to kill off any slim chances Esdeath ever had, check out the data book and you'll see how wrong you are.

Man, Esdeath getting BTFO sure hurt her hardcore fans a lot. Better get over it fast before your vision starts to blur out.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Feb 28, 2015)

Black Knight said:


> There was no foundation at all. The so called ship you guys insist on never existed in first place. It was one sided as hell with Esdeath making her move and Tatsumi always replying "hell no, not with you bitch."
> 
> And of course, when you can't provide solid arguments to defend your basis, blame it all on the author, classic.  I'm not going to waste any more of my time further discussing something that never once had a chance of becoming true.
> 
> ...



I "blame it on the author" because why bother wasting literally all those chapters building up to something that could potentially happen...only to let it just be "nah, was just fuckin with you...she's evil lol". Doesn't make sense to me...but whatever.

And yeah, the Mein thing did kinda come outta nowhere. Typical tsundere stuff, can't really put logic behind it (but once again, I don't actually hate the relationship, it just didn't really make much sense).


That being said, I have "gotten over it". It is clear to me that ship won't happen...doesn't make that a good thing though. The ending to this series definitely won't be happy anyways.

-Akame lives, Mein wakes up...Tatsumi died.
-Akame lives, Tatsumi lives, Mein remains in coma or dies.
-Akame lives, both Tatsumi & Mein die.
-Akame lives, Tatsumi lives, Mein wakes up (near 0% chance of happening)

These are the only possible endings I can see happening...which is unfortunate, but this series + happiness doesn't seem realistic lol...


----------



## Black Knight (Feb 28, 2015)

SkitZoFrenic said:


> I "blame it on the author" because why bother wasting literally all those chapters building up to something that could potentially happen...only to let it just be "nah, was just fuckin with you...she's evil lol". Doesn't make sense to me...but whatever.



The build up you insist on is nonexistant. The only real thing there was between them was Tatsumi clinging on the hope he could make Esdeath change her views, which got obliterated forever the moment he realized her upbringing dated back to her childhood and therefore made his endeavors of convincing her futile.



> And yeah, the Mein thing did kinda come outta nowhere. Typical tsundere stuff, can't really put logic behind it (but once again, I don't actually hate the relationship, it just didn't really make much sense).



No, it didn't. Again, I tell you to check out the data book file. It's not like I'm making up stuff. I'm merely telling you the truth.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Feb 28, 2015)

Databook...lolwut? If the buildup isn't shown in the actual series...I don't give a darn. 

It just came outta nowhere...


----------



## DarkSlayerZero (Feb 28, 2015)

SkitZoFrenic said:


> Databook...lolwut? If the buildup isn't shown in the actual series...I don't give a darn.
> 
> It just came outta nowhere...



Even without the data book, it's clear you've been reading with dark ass shades on.


----------



## DarkSlayerZero (Mar 9, 2015)




----------



## son_michael (Mar 9, 2015)

SkitZoFrenic said:


> Databook...lolwut? If the buildup isn't shown in the actual series...I don't give a darn.
> 
> It just came outta nowhere...



it was in the series, their relationship feels natural. They are comrades, have the same goals and became attracted to each other through life and death situations.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Mar 10, 2015)

son_michael said:


> it was in the series, their relationship feels natural. They are comrades, have the same goals and became attracted to each other through life and death situations.



Sorry, but no. Everyone and there grandmother knows that there relationship came flying in out of nowhere, it doesn't feel natural because there was no build up from the start. Mein started to develop feelings for Tatsumi during or after her last battle with Seryu.....prior to that absolutely nothing. Stop trying to justify it as natural, there is nothing about the it.


----------



## son_michael (Mar 10, 2015)

Punk Zebra said:


> Sorry, but no. Everyone and there grandmother knows that there relationship came flying in out of nowhere, it doesn't feel natural because there was no build up from the start. Mein started to develop feelings for Tatsumi during or after her last battle with Seryu.....prior to that absolutely nothing. Stop trying to justify it as natural, there is nothing about the it.



it was established that Tatsumi thought she was pretty and they had a few moments in the beginning where they bickered, i think there was even a scene where she was undressing and he accidentally saw her. Anyway there's nothing wrong with falling in love after having your life saved, she saw him in a new light. Instead of being the newb that she instructed, he was now a man and comrade that saved her, she was instantly smitten with him and he always thought she was pretty so he had no issue with returning her feelings, he gave it a shot and romance blossomed. What's more natural than that? 

What's your argument for Tatsumi and Esdeath anyway? Let me guess..SHE'S SUPER HOT, ZOMG AND THAT DOMINATRIX WOW TATSUMI HURRY UP AND FUK HER NOWZ CUZ SHES BANGIN!

and guess what? he didn't cause she's evil and completely against everything he stands for, and I hope people that support this pairing end up doing what they wanted Tatsumi to do, find a sadistic psycho bitch, sleep with her and see how that works out for you.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 10, 2015)

son_michael makes good points


but I'd still hit it


----------



## Punk Zebra (Mar 10, 2015)

son_michael said:


> it was established that Tatsumi thought she was pretty and they had a few moments in the beginning where they bickered, i think there was even a scene where she was undressing and he accidentally saw her. Anyway there's nothing wrong with falling in love after having your life saved, she saw him in a new light. Instead of being the newb that she instructed, he was now a man and comrade that saved her, she was instantly smitten with him and he always thought she was pretty so he had no issue with returning her feelings, he gave it a shot and romance blossomed. What's more natural than that?
> 
> What's your argument for Tatsumi and Esdeath anyway? Let me guess..SHE'S SUPER HOT, ZOMG AND THAT DOMINATRIX WOW TATSUMI HURRY UP AND FUK HER NOWZ CUZ SHES BANGIN!
> 
> and guess what? he didn't cause she's evil and completely against everything he stands for, and I hope people that support this pairing end up doing what they wanted Tatsumi to do, find a sadistic psycho bitch, sleep with her and see how that works out for you.



I've already stated to you on Esdeath. I told you it wasn't just because she is hot, but the fact that she is way more interesting and suited for Tatsumi than Mein. I like Mein, but I'm not feeling the pairing. I think there relationship is boring compared to what it would be like if he was with Esdeath. But you know what, when I find the time to re-read the manga again I will look for all the signs you claim between the two happened........maybe I missed them, but prior to her confession I don't recall Tatsumi having any interest in Mein.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 10, 2015)

> but the fact that she is way more interesting and suited for Tatsumi


uh, as uber hot as Esdese is, I'm not sure being with a mass murdering psycho yandere is "better suited" for a guy then with a "good" girl like Mein

interesting for us and as fapbait maybe, but for Tatsumi ..



I mean, *if* he wasn't affliated with NR and had much looser morals and basically didn't care for lives of others - sure I could see a guy like that wanting to be with Esdeath .. like an evil couple 






> what it would be like if he was with Esdeath


Ive seen fanart of that and a lot of it involved BDSM and Tatsumi getting dominated and having whip marks 

granted, maybe it's just more fanfap


----------



## Golden Witch (Mar 10, 2015)

Did this guy just actually say a mass murdering sadistic warmonging and bloodthirsty monster is better suited to a guy who is proudly fighting ready to put his life on the line to free the Empire from monsters like her which make people suffer just for the love of it, over a girl who was a victim of the empire and seeks change so nobody has to suffer from discrimination?


My fucking sides are in orbit.
Esdeathfags are starting to become as bad as NSfags.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 10, 2015)

^ I'm an Esdeath-^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) and I agree


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Mar 10, 2015)

All romance in this series is shit, but at least Esdeath is entertaining.


----------



## Xel (Mar 10, 2015)

Guys I really need to know, am I a normal person if I really want to violate an AgK character?  I mean, it's like some condition and I can't help it. Every time I think it's over I just relapse.


----------



## Golden Witch (Mar 10, 2015)

Depends on who it is.
Someone like Kosmina would probably get off to it, current Kosmina is the one to violate though with her spinneret.


----------



## Xel (Mar 10, 2015)

Does it really matter who it is?

I'm sure it's not normal when you see someone you think is "cute" and start thinking about them being beaten up, bruised, tied up etc. And I have a life to live, yet I can't get rid of this.

Edit: by the way, I like Cosmy too.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Mar 10, 2015)

Golden Witch said:


> Did this guy just actually say a mass murdering sadistic warmonging and bloodthirsty monster is better suited to a guy who is proudly fighting ready to put his life on the line to free the Empire from monsters like her which make people suffer just for the love of it, over a girl who was a victim of the empire and seeks change so nobody has to suffer from discrimination?
> 
> 
> My fucking sides are in orbit.
> Esdeathfags are starting to become as bad as NSfags.



Put your head in the sand.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Mar 10, 2015)

Golden Witch said:


> *Did this guy just actually say a mass murdering sadistic warmonging and bloodthirsty monster* is better suited to a guy who is proudly fighting ready to put his life on the line to free the Empire from monsters like her which make people suffer just for the love of it, over a girl who was a victim of the empire and seeks change so nobody has to suffer from discrimination?
> 
> 
> My fucking sides are in orbit.
> Esdeathfags are starting to become as bad as NSfags.



Yep, Esdese definitely are those things obviously...however, those are the reasons why she is more interesting than Mein (and NOT the reasons why she is better suited for Tatsumi). Tatsumi and Esdese are insanely similar personality wise, it is just their moral compasses that are completely opposite of each other. They are both incredibly driven and strong willed, they will do anything to protect their allies, and they will do what is necessary to achieve what they believe in. It seemed obvious that those two would become involved in a relationship (well, assuming Esdese for some reason decided to give up her evil tendencies), however...things didn't turn out like that (unfortunately). If she had however, that pairing easily would have blown Tatsumi x Mein outta the water...but now we are just stuck with the two of them inevitably fighting to the death. Oh well.


----------



## son_michael (Mar 10, 2015)

SkitZoFrenic said:


> Yep, Esdese definitely are those things obviously...however, those are the reasons why she is more interesting than Mein (and NOT the reasons why she is better suited for Tatsumi). Tatsumi and Esdese are insanely similar personality wise, it is just their moral compasses that are completely opposite of each other. They are both incredibly driven and strong willed, they will do anything to protect their allies, and they will do what is necessary to achieve what they believe in. It seemed obvious that those two would become involved in a relationship (well, assuming Esdese for some reason decided to give up her evil tendencies), however...things didn't turn out like that (unfortunately). If she had however, that pairing easily would have blown Tatsumi x Mein outta the water...but now we are just stuck with the two of them inevitably fighting to the death. Oh well.



Esdeath doesn't give a damn about her allies, she will kill anyone that gets in her way or goes against her mentality (see the lightning general) 

any favoritism she has shown her subordinates was nothing more than rewarding a puppy with a treat, she gives them some luxury and money and she gains their loyalty, they are a means to an end for her.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Mar 10, 2015)

son_michael said:


> Esdeath doesn't give a damn about her allies, she will kill anyone that gets in her way or goes against her mentality (see the lightning general)
> 
> any favoritism she has shown her subordinates was nothing more than rewarding a puppy with a treat, she gives them some luxury and money and she gains their loyalty, they are a means to an end for her.



Budou was not her real ally...hell, she even said he would kill him if he started the coup that he was talking about; the Jaegers are her allies. Wave, Kurome, Seryu, Bors, Ran...she did care about them despite what you think (and she said several times that she would protect them). While it may be true that they are a means to an end, she still cared for them and wanted retribution whenever one was killed.


----------



## DarkSlayerZero (Mar 11, 2015)

SkitZoFrenic said:


> Yep, Esdese definitely are those things obviously...however, those are the reasons why she is more interesting than Mein (and NOT the reasons why she is better suited for Tatsumi). *Tatsumi and Esdese are insanely similar personality wise, it is just their moral compasses that are completely opposite of each other. They are both incredibly driven and strong willed, they will do anything to protect their allies, and they will do what is necessary to achieve what they believe in.* It seemed obvious that those two would become involved in a relationship (well, assuming Esdese for some reason decided to give up her evil tendencies), however...things didn't turn out like that (unfortunately). If she had however, that pairing easily would have blown Tatsumi x Mein outta the water...but now we are just stuck with the two of them inevitably fighting to the death. Oh well.



Except she won't die. Anyways you've lost some screws upstairs if you honestly believe a psycho and a non-psycho good well together.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Mar 11, 2015)

DarkSlayerZero said:


> Except she won't die. Anyways you've lost some screws upstairs if you honestly believe *a psycho and a non-psycho good well together*.



That what makes it interesting. You guys just go for the norm all the time.......boring.


----------



## Xel (Mar 11, 2015)

SkitZoFrenic said:


> Budou was not her real ally...hell, she even said he would kill him if he started the coup that he was talking about; the Jaegers are her allies. Wave, Kurome, Seryu, Bors, Ran...she did care about them despite what you think (and she said several times that she would protect them). While it may be true that they are a means to an end, she still cared for them and wanted retribution whenever one was killed.



I always thought Esdeath just saw the Jaegers as useful tools. Her reaction to Seryu's death was "so much wasted potential", and for Ran, she just explicitly called him "useful", nothing else. Whenever they died, she looked disappointed, annoyed even, but not saddened. She only showed care so that they would follow her, which she did to all of her subordinates.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Mar 11, 2015)

DarkSlayerZero said:


> Except she won't die. Anyways you've lost some screws upstairs if you honestly believe a psycho and a non-psycho good well together.



I said the only way those two would ever really be together is if/when Esdese converted to the good side (though to be honest, I would be fine either way). However...if liking a super hot, overpowered sadistic chick instead of a generic tsundere loli is wrong...then goddamnit, I don't wanna be right.


----------



## DarkSlayerZero (Mar 11, 2015)

Honestly me being against TatsxEsdeath would kinda make me a hypocrite since I'm on Team WavexKurome

However unlike Esdeath, Kurome has a chance of redemption although she's broken. 

Wave needs to take up Run's ideals and "change" Kurome from the inside.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Mar 11, 2015)

DarkSlayerZero said:


> Honestly me being against TatsxEsdeath would kinda make me a hypocrite since I'm on Team WavexKurome
> 
> However unlike Esdeath, Kurome has a chance of redemption although she's broken.
> 
> Wave needs to take up Run's ideals and "change" Kurome from the inside.



Sadly...we both know that won't happen. Esdese and Kurome are both good as dead.


----------



## Xel (Mar 12, 2015)

DarkSlayerZero said:


> Wave needs to take up Run's ideals



Didn't he sort of decide to do so in the latest chapter?



> and "change" Kurome from the inside.



Lol, this reminds me of when I was reading Ran telling his story for the first time.

"So I decided to change the Empire from the inside, because the governor was a lady. Get it? Inside?"


----------



## son_michael (Mar 12, 2015)

syntheticsound said:


> I always thought Esdeath just saw the Jaegers as useful tools. Her reaction to Seryu's death was "so much wasted potential", and for Ran, she just explicitly called him "useful", nothing else. Whenever they died, she looked disappointed, annoyed even, but not saddened. She only showed care so that they would follow her, which she did to all of her subordinates.



Pretty much this.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Mar 12, 2015)

Well to her its only about the strong.


----------



## Namikaze Minato Flash (Mar 14, 2015)

Esdeath is bangable material and nothing more. And even going that far is strongly debatable considering who she is and what she's capable of...


----------



## Larcher (Mar 14, 2015)

With Lubo dead, who's next among z raid?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 14, 2015)

> Esdeath is bangable
> And even going that far is strongly debatable


no it isn't


----------



## Larcher (Mar 14, 2015)

Weiss said:


> no it isn't



This guy knows


----------



## Xel (Mar 14, 2015)

You guys. I _want_ to say that I don't get you, but that wouldn't be the truth since I know how it feels


----------



## Golden Witch (Mar 14, 2015)

Weiss said:


> no it isn't



She's only bangable if you are Tatsumi.Otherwise you'd just end up like Numa Seika or one of those Imperial Dungeon Torturers at best.Naked on all fours, no touching allowed and being her toy to make her revel in ecstacy over getting mangled, or raped by one of her Soldiers.

You'd get more banging by banging a veggie Mine or Monmusu Kosmina than with Esdeath.


EDIT: 
Even if it's just Kosmina's Spinneret.


----------



## Larcher (Mar 14, 2015)

Golden Witch said:


> She's only bangable if you are Tatsumi.Otherwise you'd just end up like Numa Seika or one of those Imperial Dungeon Torturers at best.Naked on all fours, no touching allowed and being her toy to make her revel in ecstacy over getting mangled, or raped by one of her Soldiers.
> 
> You'd get more banging by banging a veggie Mine or Monmusu Kosmina than with Esdeath.



Wot if u can take the pressure?


----------



## Punk Zebra (Mar 14, 2015)

Golden Witch said:


> She's only bangable if you are Tatsumi.Otherwise you'd just end up like Numa Seika or one of those Imperial Dungeon Torturers at best.Naked on all fours, no touching allowed and being her toy to make her revel in ecstacy over getting mangled, or raped by one of her Soldiers.
> 
> You'd get more banging *by banging a veggie Mine* or Monmusu Kosmina than with Esdeath.
> 
> ...



Thats fuk'd up.


----------



## Namikaze Minato Flash (Mar 15, 2015)

Golden Witch said:


> She's only bangable if you are Tatsumi.Otherwise you'd just end up like Numa Seika or one of those Imperial Dungeon Torturers at best.Naked on all fours, no touching allowed and being her toy to make her revel in ecstacy over getting mangled, or raped by one of her Soldiers.
> 
> You'd get more banging by banging a veggie Mine or Monmusu Kosmina than with Esdeath.
> 
> ...



Nah but the pro-romantic Esdeaths feel that type of excitement, no? Mine's way too boring from what I'm hearing...

To be serious, Mine suits him better between the two based on his character, imho...


----------



## LordPerucho (Mar 15, 2015)

Larcher said:


> With Lubo dead, who's next among z raid?



Leone most likely.

The best thing she has done is having a lot of girls cosplaying her..


----------



## Morglay (Mar 15, 2015)

I don't think he will bother killing Leone, because nobody would care if she died.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Mar 15, 2015)

Morglay said:


> I don't think he will bother killing Leone, because nobody would care if she died.



I definitely would care. I am very happy she made it this far. I hope she gets the same treatment as Mein in terms of being alive, but not able to fight. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Fingers crossed


----------



## Black Knight (Mar 16, 2015)

Morglay said:


> I don't think he will bother killing Leone, because nobody would care if she died.



The hell you just said? Leone is like a big sister to Tatsumi, as he likes to call her. If she died have no doubt it would have an even bigger impact on him, since Mine survived.


----------



## LordPerucho (Mar 19, 2015)

I wonder what the second pic say?

A probable a VN/Leone route?


----------



## Crimson Cloak (Mar 19, 2015)

I guess that Tatsumi really has become a "red-eyed killer" now.


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 19, 2015)

Leone is good as dead


----------



## Tenma (Mar 20, 2015)

No chapter yet?


----------



## OS (Mar 20, 2015)

It hurts to have followed the series for so long and watch it slowly kill itself.


----------



## LordPerucho (Mar 20, 2015)

TBH I want it to just move on to the final fight at the Palace, im glad this isnt a clusterfuck like Gantz when it was close to ending.


----------



## Tenma (Mar 20, 2015)

Goddamn Izou got fodderized.

But seriously....bug soldiers?

Just get to the meat of things (Wave, Esdeath and Kurome) already.


----------



## Golden Witch (Mar 20, 2015)

JOHJ?


----------



## LordPerucho (Mar 20, 2015)

Tenma said:


> Goddamn Izou got fodderized.
> 
> But seriously....bug soldiers?
> 
> Just get to the meat of things (Wave, Esdeath and Kurome) already.



He got countered.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Akame used her trump card right from the start, even Esdease struggled a bit before she got used to it.

People were expecting Izou to be Budou/Esdease tier? .






Golden Witch said:


> @Perucho;;:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Survived a blow by the Empire?s strongest, and also because Takahiro(or it was Tashiro) mentioned on twitter Suzuka was dead.

The good thing about Suzuka surviving is that Leone might beat Dorothea(she would be her opponent for the final arc at the Palace) and Budou might return for the final fight.


----------



## Tenma (Mar 20, 2015)

> Akame used her trump card right from the start, even Esdease struggled a bit before she got used to it.
> 
> People were expecting Izou to be Budou/Esdease tier? .



Of course not.

I expected a good ole' fashioned swordfight.

Izou doesn't need to be that strong to put up a fight anyway, Akame is fodder to those 2.


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 20, 2015)

So Leonne dies before the final fight ,damn how useless can you be


----------



## Punk Zebra (Mar 20, 2015)

Mei Lin said:


> So Leonne dies before the final fight ,damn how useless can you be


----------



## Black Knight (Mar 20, 2015)

Clearly misleading. And don't forget that swords is even more intriguing. Yes, that sword he cherishes like a living being.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 20, 2015)

Wait, why did anyone think Suzuka was dead?  That attack from Esdeath was nothing special.


----------



## The_Evil (Mar 20, 2015)

Lol, Akame fodderized Izou, serves him right.


I fear a bit for Leone. I hope she doesn't die.


----------



## LordPerucho (Mar 20, 2015)

Tenma said:


> Of course not.
> 
> I expected a good ole' fashioned swordfight.
> 
> Izou doesn't need to be that strong to put up a fight anyway, Akame is fodder to those 2.



Akames trump card doesnt work on people with armors(Wave, Budou) or people that are faster than her (Esdease)

And seems that there is a limit how much can she use it, I agree that its unlikely she will be that one that defeats Esdease EOS, she doesnt have the striking force to cut her.

I think the real thing is Kotetsu and Izou is the teigu, Izou attitude is like a dark version of Susanno.

IIRC Onest said every member of WH had a teigu.


----------



## OS (Mar 20, 2015)

Those bug warriors. Pls.


----------



## The_Evil (Mar 20, 2015)

"Hey, those are supposed to be one-on-one but Akame finishes before other's even start."

"Just throw some bug warriors on her or something."


----------



## son_michael (Mar 21, 2015)

The_Evil said:


> Lol, Akame fodderized Izou, serves him right.
> 
> 
> I fear a bit for Leone. I hope she doesn't die.



that's what he gets for killing Lubbock, what an arrogant swordsman in the service of evil, I can't wait to see what Akame said to him, seems like she really gave him the "hurry up and die" speech

Leone is pretty strong, I'm not to worried about her fighting the crazy alchemist. I don't thinks he'll die yet..maybe in a few more chapters.


----------



## ~VK~ (Mar 21, 2015)

Damn, this manga really went downhill after rabac's death.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Mar 21, 2015)

Vongola King said:


> Damn, this manga really went downhill after rabac's death.



I would have to agree too. When people thought that the manga was going downhill after Mein defeated Budou..... I thought it was still fine and didn't have problem with it, but the few recent chapters have me disappointed.


----------



## Black Knight (Mar 21, 2015)

Taking hasty conclusions won't lead you anywhere. The latest chapters were as enjoyable as it was any past arc IMO. You didn't like it? Fine, but that is just your opinion, so you better not speak on behalf of everybody.


----------



## DarkSlayerZero (Mar 21, 2015)

So a dude that's hyped up by a scrub gets killed and suddenly the manga is bad.

But you still here.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Mar 22, 2015)

Black Knight said:


> Taking hasty conclusions won't lead you anywhere. The latest chapters were as enjoyable as it was any past arc IMO. You didn't like it? Fine, but that is just your opinion, *so you better not speak on behalf of everybody*.



That is right,  this is my opinion. What made it seem like I was speaking on behalf of everybody? If you like the recent chapters then kudos to you. its not like you have to take my opinion as fact.




DarkSlayerZero said:


> So a dude that's hyped up by a scrub gets killed and suddenly the manga is bad.
> 
> But you still here.



You are making assumptions here. Where did I state that because of some dude died I think the manga is bad? And when does not liking certain developments mean that I should stop reading?


----------



## LordPerucho (Mar 22, 2015)

Havent some people realized with 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Suzuka returning 


means it increases the chances Budou returns for the final fight?


----------



## Black Knight (Mar 22, 2015)

Punk Zebra said:


> That is right,  this is my opinion. What made it seem like I was speaking on behalf of everybody? If you like the recent chapters then kudos to you. its not like you have to take my opinion as fact.



Yes, but you know... that post wasn't meant for you.


----------



## DarkSlayerZero (Mar 22, 2015)

Black Knight said:


> Yes, but you know... that post wasn't meant for you.



You are correct sir.


----------



## zenieth (Mar 22, 2015)

syntheticsound said:


> I always thought Esdeath just saw the Jaegers as useful tools. Her reaction to Seryu's death was "so much wasted potential", and for Ran, she just explicitly called him "useful", nothing else. Whenever they died, she looked disappointed, annoyed even, but not saddened. She only showed care so that they would follow her, which she did to all of her subordinates.



It's like people constantly forget what she did for Bols family and the Three Beasts.



*Spoiler*: __ 



Suzuka's back, to the surprise of no one

Also Leone better not die. Her and Akame is my end game ship




I hope Jobdou comes back too 10/10 comedy


----------



## LordPerucho (Mar 31, 2015)

http://jump-netabare.seesaa.net/article/416101260.html 

4chan has translated the chapter.

Sage Stone is probably the philosopher stone(what it was in FMA), Was this Sage Stone explained in AGKZero?


----------



## DarkSlayerZero (Mar 31, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> http://jump-netabare.seesaa.net/article/416101260.html
> 
> 4chan has translated the chapter.
> 
> Sage Stone is probably the philosopher stone(what it was in FMA), *Was this Sage Stone explained in AGKZero?*



not yet to my knowledge.

I miss psylocke, MS is a joke.


----------



## Zaru (Mar 31, 2015)

The jobbing continues. Who cares about those 4 randoms compared to Samurai dude?


----------



## Goomoonryong (Apr 1, 2015)

112 scan

We finally get a decent chapter.


----------



## Black Knight (Apr 1, 2015)

You are too late for April Fools.


----------



## DarkSlayerZero (Apr 1, 2015)

Somebody go plead with Psylocke to resume translating. 

Would enjoy more Zero.


----------



## stream (Apr 2, 2015)

Best chapter ever


----------



## LordPerucho (Apr 2, 2015)

> Top 50 Oricon 2014 (18 November 2013 to 16 November 2014) (from animeland )
> 
> 01) One Piece (11,885,957)
> 02) Shingeki no Kyojin (11,728,368)
> ...



Sold more than World Trigger, 100K less than Jojo....


----------



## Ruse (Apr 4, 2015)




----------



## Golden Witch (Apr 10, 2015)

So I dunno how many people read them.

But just to let people know, Takahiro's Eroge Majikoi got translated.
Uncensored, Fully voiced, and rather high caliber seiyuu included like Yuu Asakawa, Shizuka Ito or Yuko Goto.


----------



## Ftg07 (Apr 10, 2015)

Just thought of something...Now that Tatsumi has a red eye does that mean he's the red eye killer


----------



## Xel (Apr 10, 2015)

zenieth said:


> It's like people constantly forget what she did for Bols family and the Three Beasts.



Like what? Swore revenge? She is a battle fanatic, so why wouldn't she do that? And paying Bols' family is in the same vein as her giving her subordinates everything they wanted, except indirectly.

Now, psychologically, she probably isn't a complete psychopath. She likely loved her father sincerely, it's just that she got really, really twisted with this survival of the fittest thing, and S&M. So even her ability to care is warped by that.


----------



## Mei Lin (Apr 10, 2015)

Where's chapter 59


----------



## Black Knight (Apr 10, 2015)

In 10 days due. And why hasn't the latest chapter been translated yet?


----------



## Xel (Apr 10, 2015)

I want my baby to come back  So depressed.


----------



## Golden Witch (Apr 11, 2015)

So upon reading Majikoi, I thought I point out something I noticed.

There is this "Nee-san" character (also voiced by Yuu Asakawa) who is literally doing the exact same thing Leone did to Tatsumi with the marking.She's also constantly teasing him with all these hugs.


Just came to wonder, cause it's explained that Momoyo actually has a reason for doing so other than for the sake of teasing.
She's literally doing so to check up on his body periodically in terms of training and the sensation Yamato gets (behaving the very same as Tatsumi) gives her a better feel for it.

And this "marking" is explained with that Momoyo is going more extreme the more her instincts urge her to fight but being unable to.Yamato explains this marking was really extreme cause she wants to fight badly.


In hindsight, that would make major sense with Leone too, cause shortly before we saw those guys drugging those women including a friend of hers which pissed her off big time.And if I think about this "Animalistic" theme Leone has, I can it even more fitting.


So, I definitely believe, Leone has to be based upon her.They're behaving literally the same.


----------



## son_michael (Apr 12, 2015)

Golden Witch said:


> So upon reading Majikoi, I thought I point out something I noticed.
> 
> There is this "Nee-san" character (also voiced by Yuu Asakawa) who is literally doing the exact same thing Leone did to Tatsumi with the marking.She's also constantly teasing him with all these hugs.
> 
> ...



has this manga been translated yet? I love Akame ga kill so i imagine I would love the exact same story in a school setting.


----------



## Xel (Apr 12, 2015)

Is there a transcription of the "Here come the Jaegers, maan" song's lyrics?


----------



## Seraphiel (Apr 12, 2015)

son_michael said:


> has this manga been translated yet? I love Akame ga kill so i imagine I would love the exact same story in a school setting.



it's not a manga it's a porn VN


----------



## Xel (Apr 12, 2015)

I want an AgK dating sim.


----------



## LordPerucho (Apr 21, 2015)

Chapter 59 RAWs.

Link removed


*Spoiler*: __ 



Next chapter, Leone will finally win a fight vs a non-fodder fighter.


----------



## DarkSlayerZero (Apr 21, 2015)

boring chapter


----------



## Zaru (Apr 21, 2015)

I can't remember an AgK chapter with that little happening.


----------



## Black Knight (Apr 21, 2015)

Zaru said:


> I can't remember an AgK chapter with that little happening.



It's half a chapter. Which happened before with, you know, Lubbock' situation.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Leone is going to have a hard time with the not-so frail alchemist.


----------



## Suzuku (Apr 21, 2015)

Manga has been less interesting since anime ended.


----------



## Black Knight (Apr 21, 2015)

The manga uses the anime to wipe its ass.


----------



## LordPerucho (Apr 21, 2015)

Like or not, Mine needs to return.

I think the main reason she didnt die is the success of YuYuYu(proves its better not to kill all of the popular characters).


----------



## Suzuku (Apr 21, 2015)

i'm not comparing them. i'm saying since the anime has ended the manga has been less interesting. especially since anime spoiled shit.


----------



## Hack Snyder (Apr 21, 2015)

So glad I dropped this. It's utter garbage.


----------



## Black Knight (Apr 21, 2015)

Suzuku said:


> i'm not comparing them. i'm saying since the anime has ended the manga has been less interesting. especially since anime spoiled shit.



The anime didn't spoil anything.



Persecuted said:


> So glad I dropped this. It's utter garbage.



We'll also be fine without someone who has nothing to say in this thread other than being a flamebaiter. Good riddance.

Getting tired of idiots who come here only to voice out their senseless hatred towards something they seeemingly don't care.


----------



## Suzuku (Apr 21, 2015)

Black Knight said:


> The anime didn't spoil anything.


topkek



> We'll also be fine without someone who has nothing to say in this thread other than being a flamebaiter. Good riddance.
> 
> Getting tired of idiots who come here only to voice out their senseless hatred towards something they seeemingly don't care.


Glad to see he does that everywhere he goes


----------



## LordPerucho (Apr 21, 2015)

Someone from another forum understand korean and said this chapter had some interest information but wont share it because he doesnt like sharing them to whiny people .

He only mentioned


*Spoiler*: __ 



Dorothea made alternations to her body, thats why she was capable on overpowering Leone.


----------



## Black Knight (Apr 21, 2015)

Suzuku said:


> topkek



For instance, Tatsumi's eye.




> Glad to see he does that everywhere he goes



He does?


----------



## The_Evil (Apr 21, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm as much a fan of Akame kicking ass as anyone here, but she spent more time on those random fodders than she did on Izou. Meanwhile Leone vs Dorothea doesn't really go anywhere. This feels like padding.


----------



## Seraphiel (Apr 21, 2015)

Both chaps are out on mangostrim

Link removed


----------



## The_Evil (Apr 21, 2015)

Dorothea though that taking away Murasame would be the end for Akame. Shows what she knows. Now I just hope Leone survives her fight.


----------



## Suzuku (Apr 21, 2015)

Black Knight said:


> He does?


yes, just your typical depressed NEET with nothing better to do with life i guess


----------



## LordPerucho (Apr 21, 2015)

The_Evil said:


> Dorothea though that taking away Murasame would be the end for Akame. Shows what she knows. Now I just hope Leone survives her fight.



Ibara thought the same idea, and guess what happened?

It was the right decision release both 58 and 59 translated because 59 was short.

Akame proved she is dangerous without Murasame.

The first page of Chapter 58 raised another death flag on Tatsumi(main goal is strike Esdease with Murasame).


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Apr 21, 2015)

Wow...felt like forever since we got a translated chapter...good times.

Glad we got to see Suzuka was still alive after that insane blow to the head Esdese gave her lol. Man...that masochistic bitch is crazy 

Izou got foddered super fuckin hard...sweet Jesus that was sad (oh well, at least Rabac got avenged). Happy that we were able to see Akame utterly rape even without her Teigu. That shit was pretty absurd...

Leone & Dorothea...not much happening. Hopefully next chapter will either up that fight significantly, or at least switch over to Tatsumi & Cosmina. 

Also...Philosopher Stone...really? Nerf...


----------



## Chad (Apr 22, 2015)

I had high hopes for Izou. His words during Lube's final moments were awesome. Because of that, I was hoping that he'd have a more glorious death. But I guess not. Chapter by chapter, Akame is becoming more annoying than Erza Scarlet. Her way of swiftly shitting on her opponents has gotten old. 


hmu when something interesting happens


----------



## LordPerucho (Apr 22, 2015)

High hopes for killing a teiguless, half dead Lubbock?

Notice Akame realized Izou was the one that killed Lubbock, thats why her eyes changed, used her trumpcard from the very beginning to fodderize him.


----------



## Mei Lin (Apr 22, 2015)

A chapter of wasting time, this chapter might as well never happened.


----------



## LordPerucho (Apr 24, 2015)

Iam for an anime remake, the perfect anime studio to do the anime would be Sunrise imo.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Apr 24, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> Iam for an anime remake, the perfect anime studio to do the anime would be Sunrise imo.



They provide no sources whatsoever.
Why do you always buy into this bullshit and share it here?


----------



## LordPerucho (Apr 24, 2015)

Why do you continue posting in this forum when no one cares for you? 

Have a good night


----------



## Aduro (Apr 25, 2015)

So I dropped this character a while back but I got some free time and I was thinking of picking it back up. Just wondering, are there any decent assassin type characters in Night Raid introduced besides? I mean the rest seem to be too blunt or naive so that takes the suspense out of the assassinations (which is probably why so many died so easily).

 Seriously the protagonist spent the night with their mortal enemy and didn't take the opportunity to kill her or tap that, Ezio Auditore would totally have done both (a minute is all he needs after all). Synchronisation 0% for that boy,


----------



## Xel (Apr 26, 2015)

Yeah, Akame is awesome, we _get_ it. But then again, she's always been this way; not to bash her but that's pretty boring, actually.

So, what is everyone's thoughts on the ending, as in, who lives and who doesn't? If Tatsumi dies, will Mine wake up from her coma only to find out about this?


----------



## son_michael (Apr 26, 2015)

syntheticsound said:


> Yeah, Akame is awesome, we _get_ it. But then again, she's always been this way; not to bash her but that's pretty boring, actually.
> 
> So, what is everyone's thoughts on the ending, as in, who lives and who doesn't? If Tatsumi dies, will Mine wake up from her coma only to find out about this?



Mine and Tatsumi are the only survivors, true love wins.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Apr 27, 2015)

son_michael said:


> Mine and Tatsumi are the only survivors, true love wins.



Eh, to be honest...I assume Tatsumi uses his 4th and last Incursio use during the final battle and either turns into a vegetable, or straight up dies. I can't imagine a happy ending for Tatsumi x Mein (which is unfortunate). Pretty sure it'll be like the anime where Akame is the only survivor (well, probably Wave as well).


----------



## Xel (Apr 27, 2015)

A happy ending doesn't indeed suit AgK, even if I wouldn't mind it.

The worst hypothetical ending would be like this: Tatsumi beats the Emperor in battle, the Emperor is about to die, Tatsumi gives him a speech about how killing people is baaad, the Emperor is like, "I believe in you, Tatsumi" and busts out his Teigu's trump card that resurrects everyone who's died throughout the series.


----------



## son_michael (Apr 28, 2015)

SkitZoFrenic said:


> Eh, to be honest...I assume Tatsumi uses his 4th and last Incursio use during the final battle and either turns into a vegetable, or straight up dies. I can't imagine a happy ending for Tatsumi x Mein (which is unfortunate). Pretty sure it'll be like the anime where Akame is the only survivor (well, probably Wave as well).



I hope not, if the anime is just the manga but worse then I will be really pissed off. I'm thinking that what the leader of that religion told Tatsumi and Mein will mean she will come out of that coma and the two of them will face more hardship together, I really don't think tatsumi is going to lose himself to Incursio.


----------



## Xel (Apr 30, 2015)

Can anyone here access that AgK game on Gree that is mentioned in chapter 58? When I try to browse their site it tries to localize and breaks. I know it says you have to register, but is there at least a way to understand what kind of game it is?


----------



## Mei Lin (May 1, 2015)

Tatsumi death route and Mine surviving alone disabled. 

I still want that Esdeath rape Tatsumi scene


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (May 1, 2015)

Mei Lin said:


> Tatsumi death route and Mine surviving alone disabled.
> 
> *I still want that Esdeath rape Tatsumi scene*



Everyone does...especially given that there is only like 1 hentai doujin out there with those two. So disappointing...


----------



## Xel (May 2, 2015)

SkitZoFrenic said:


> Everyone does...especially given that there is only like 1 hentai doujin out there with those two. So disappointing...



What? Just one, really?

But well, I have another character I'd like to violate (or see getting violated). And not only in terms of physical rape, but also in terms of complete mental breakage as well. I don't know, I just do, it's sad, but I can't help it.


----------



## DarkSlayerZero (May 2, 2015)

SkitZoFrenic said:


> Everyone does...especially given that there is only like 1 hentai doujin out there with those two. So disappointing...



Who is everyone?


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (May 2, 2015)

DarkSlayerZero said:


> Who is everyone?



Everyone is everyone.


----------



## Seraphiel (May 2, 2015)

But not everyone wants that to happen, also god damn how did your shitty sig get off my adblock, rip.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (May 2, 2015)

Seraphiel said:


> But not everyone wants that to happen, also god damn how did your shitty sig get off my adblock, rip.



Shitty sig? Those are some fightin' words...


----------



## Xel (May 3, 2015)

So I am drawing AgK fanart at work. I wish I didn't suck at drawing so much.

I wish the AgK communities were as active as before ._.


----------



## Golden Witch (May 3, 2015)

syntheticsound said:


> What? Just one, really?
> 
> But well, I have another character I'd like to violate (or see getting violated). And not only in terms of physical rape, but also in terms of complete mental breakage as well. I don't know, I just do, it's sad, but I can't help it.



Implying there are many of AgK in the first place.

One Kurome with a Tentacle Monster on Akame
Esdeath x Tatsumi
And Leone x Tatsumi.

That's like...all there is iirc.
Kurome x Wave has a sample only.


----------



## Xel (May 3, 2015)

Golden Witch said:


> Implying there are many of AgK in the first place.
> 
> One Kurome with a Tentacle Monster on Akame
> Esdeath x Tatsumi
> ...



Such a shame 

Guess I'll have to draw some myself then.


----------



## LordPerucho (May 3, 2015)

Mei Lin said:


> Tatsumi death route and Mine surviving alone disabled.
> 
> I still want that Esdeath rape Tatsumi scene



Mine is gonna wake up(if you have read Takahiros other work YuYuYu you will understand why).

She might die if she heads back to the Capital when the fighting is still on going.

I would like seeing Esdease banging Tatsumis corpse in front of Mine/Akame.(similar when Griffith raped Casca in front of Guts)

Next chapter I think its the last chapter that will cover Volume 12, so I assume Wild Hunt will be completely wiped out and we move on to the beginning of the final Arc/Battle at the Capital)

.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (May 3, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> Mine is gonna wake up(if you have read Takahiros other work YuYuYu you will understand why).
> 
> She might die if she heads back to the Capital when the fighting is still on going.
> 
> ...



God that was brutal...worst fuckin NTR of all time (arguably worse than that bullshit from Wolf Guy lol).


----------



## Xel (May 3, 2015)

So that means Doro's alchemy will never be really elaborated upon, too.

I really wish we were given more depth on the AgK-verse.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (May 3, 2015)

Mangaka is fuckin over AgK...pretty sure he just wants to move onto the next project instead of giving his audience more details on stuff that really isn't all that significant.


----------



## Xel (May 3, 2015)

SkitZoFrenic said:


> Mangaka is fuckin over AgK...pretty sure he just wants to move onto the next project instead of giving his audience more details on stuff that really isn't all that significant.



Yes, I noticed that. And that's a shame. The 'verse had potential.

Sure, I didn't _really_ expect much depth ever since I've read the first chapter, but it could have still used more subplots on the way, like the whole Syura-Danger Beasts/Ran investigating it deal that just happened off screen.

Edit: speaking of incidents and investigations, how the heck can something like the massacre of a bunch of kids right at school be covered up, anyway?


----------



## Golden Witch (May 3, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> Mine is gonna wake up(if you have read Takahiros other work YuYuYu you will understand why).
> 
> She might die if she heads back to the Capital when the fighting is still on going.
> 
> ...



Speaking of his other works.
After reading Majikoi I've begun to even consider that Esdeath could get redeemed as much as I hate to say it.


Rape,drugs, destruction and murder to one's heart content.All laws were nullified during the Carnival which was caused by Marudou wanting to plunge the City into

This guy was forgiven and got redeemed in the end along with his lackeys.

And his lackeys are basically Esdeath if you combine all 4 of the Itagaki Siblings into one.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Oldest Sister Ami is a hardcore Sadist and Dominatrix.
2nd oldest Tatsuko is deeply in love with Yamato/MC to the point of kidnapping him and would crush anyone in her way who harms him despite being a genuine lovely and gentle person.Unlike Tatsumi though, Yamato banged her unconscious to escape.(I also note her blue hair and being a one girl demolition machine, so to say)
Ryuhei is Tatsuko's Twin brother who relishes in violence and chaos crushing weaker ones.
Angel is the youngest and loves to fight.(She's shown a good few times playing Beat'em ups and is easy to pick a fight with physically)

They were indulging in the Carnival in their own ways, but too got redeemed even appearing in Majikoi S with Tatsuko being a main love interest.
Officially they 3 sisters are referred to as "Anti-Heroines".


----------



## LordPerucho (May 3, 2015)

syntheticsound said:


> So that means Doro's alchemy will never be really elaborated upon, too.
> 
> I really wish we were given more depth on the AgK-verse.



I dont believe so. For a reason Dorothea taugh Suzuka alchemist(which also increased the chances she is gonna die next chapter).

Suzuka is now important to the plot.





Golden Witch said:


> Speaking of his other works.
> After reading Majikoi I've begun to even consider that Esdeath could get redeemed as much as I hate to say it.
> 
> 
> ...



The only people that can help Esdease turn good are Kurome and Wave, I dont see who else.(Maybe Budou as well)

Speaking of Budou

Another reason why I feel he is gonna return is because Esdease wont have an opponent for the final arc.

Akame will battle Kurome

Tatsumis first battle will be vs Wave.(We NEED to see how strong Wave is without any PIS affecting him).
Leone will battle Suzuka.

That leaves Esdease without an opponent.





SkitZoFrenic said:


> God that was brutal...worst fuckin NTR of all time (arguably worse than that bullshit from Wolf Guy lol).



The internet will have a feast the moment Tatsumi corspe gets fucked by Esdease in front Akame and/or Mine. It wouldnt be the first time there is a Berserk reference in the manga.

The only and I mean only way Tatsumi x Mine could end up memorable is if they kill each other(for the way the Priest predicted their future, it might end up as one big tragedy). 

Monster Tatsumi impales mine with his claw while Mine aims to his heart with whatever Teigu she would have.


----------



## Xel (May 3, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> I dont believe so. For a reason Dorothea taugh Suzuka alchemist(which also increased the chances she is gonna die next chapter).
> 
> Suzuka is now important to the plot.



Yeah, well, something tells me it won't last - she'll probably just use something to move the plot forwards just like she did after her first survival, when she helped identify Tatsumi.


----------



## LordPerucho (May 3, 2015)

Or use Stylish old experiments for the upcoming war and increase improved version of those human cockroaches?

AGK is doing good in the USA



> Graphic books best seller list (Manga & OEL) for April 19th - 25th
> 
> *1. Akame ga Kill! Vol.2
> *2. Log Horizon Vol.1
> ...



How long before the anime gets dubbed?


----------



## Punk Zebra (May 18, 2015)

SkitZoFrenic said:


> Mangaka is fuckin over AgK...pretty sure he just wants to move onto the next project instead of giving his audience more details on stuff that really isn't all that significant.



It appears he does. I stopped reading at the chapter where Tatsumi says lets get married to Mein........... don't know when I'll pick this up again.


----------



## LordPerucho (May 18, 2015)

This weeks chapter is supposed to be the beginning of the Final Fight at the Capital, Im looking forward seeing Leone finally winning a fight after 3 long years.


----------



## Black Knight (May 19, 2015)

And then Dorothea shows her final form.


----------



## Golden Witch (May 19, 2015)

Yeah, her body mods, right?


----------



## LordPerucho (May 20, 2015)

Chapter 60 Korean Scans.

Chapter 57


----------



## DarkSlayerZero (May 20, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> Chapter 60 Korean Scans.
> 
> Link removed




*Spoiler*: __ 



YES!!! She finally won a fight.

Had me scared a bit though


----------



## LordPerucho (May 20, 2015)

Its working for me, Im using Chrome.

No chapter next month.


----------



## DarkSlayerZero (May 20, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> Its working for me, Im using Chrome.
> 
> No chapter next month.



I switched over to IE and saw it.

I was a bit worried this chap.


----------



## LordPerucho (May 20, 2015)

Good thing is that this chapter will be the last chapter covered in Volume 12, this arc is finally over, and on July the Final arc will begin(about time).

If we go from what Gangan magazine and the anime told us, Kurome should next in line on the dead list.

Kurome and Wave better not lose like WH.


----------



## Mei Lin (May 20, 2015)

Pathetic death, these villains are dumb and stupid.


----------



## ShadoLord (May 20, 2015)

Hell yeah! 

They've defeated the enemy without a single death


----------



## LordPerucho (May 20, 2015)

Mei Lin said:


> Pathetic death, these villains are dumb and stupid.



WH will go down as one of the worst villain group in the history of Manga.

What a pathetic bunch of jabronies.

How sad is that effing Champ accomplished more than Dorothea, Izou and Cosmina by killing Ran.


----------



## Black Knight (May 20, 2015)

How soon are we forgetting Izou killed Lubo.


----------



## LordPerucho (May 20, 2015)

Who was half dead and teiguless

Wont deny Dorothea suffered of PIS, she couldve killed Leone twice, and some people thought Takahiro was only bias with Mine .


----------



## Golden Witch (May 21, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> Chapter 60 Korean Scans.
> 
> Link removed


----------



## Black Knight (May 21, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> Who was half dead and teiguless
> 
> Wont deny Dorothea suffered of PIS, she couldve killed Leone twice, and some people thought Takahiro was only bias with Mine .



You should wait for translation before using such good-for-nothing words like or other bullshit words used by dumb users who lack argumentation to back up their posts!!!!!

It can be noted how fed up I'm of those users, right? I took you out of my ignore list for a chance, but it looks like I'm going to have to put you in again!


----------



## LordPerucho (May 21, 2015)

She is weaker than Suzuka, do you see her surviving getting slammed through a wall by a pissed off Esdease?


----------



## LordPerucho (May 21, 2015)

Black Knight said:


> You should wait for translation before using such good-for-nothing words like or other bullshit words used by dumb users who lack argumentation to back up their posts!!!!!
> 
> It can be noted how fed up I'm of those users, right? I took you out of my ignore list for a chance, but it looks like I'm going to have to put you in again!



U might be fed up as well how this chapter kinda foreshadowed the stupid anti-teigu ring.

It looks like that jar contained a substance that canceled the properties of Leones teigu in her left side.(look how her hair was back to normal after having her blood sucked by Dorothea).


----------



## Black Knight (May 21, 2015)

Anyhow, Golden, wasn't it you who suggested Leone would be fighting Dorothea? You got that one right, though I'm not sure about the winner


----------



## DarkSlayerZero (May 21, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> She is weaker than Suzuka, do you see her surviving getting slammed through a wall by a pissed off Esdease?



Suzuka only survived because of her body.


----------



## Black Knight (May 21, 2015)

Also that commentary that Wild Hunt died pathetic deaths... well, what kind of death did you expect for a group of psychotic killers, rapists abusing their power to the infinite?

Wild Hunt got the laser-guided karma treatment every single one of their members deserved. I'm sure readers celebrated the events that have unfolded in this chapter as much as they did when the other 3 were killed. I never thought even a minute the author would show those unforgivable murderers any mercy.


----------



## Golden Witch (May 21, 2015)

Chapter 58 certainly comes back now.

Reread that one.
Dorothea's death certainly makes sense if you remember her convo with Suzuka.
Suzuka was being very shady there noting she knows a little about Alchemy and wanted Dorothea to explain the finer points of it to her, taking notes.

Suzuka is gonna be the next Alchemist, I guess?
Like, why else was she shown to be interested in it to the point that Doro teaches her as well as knowing some things about it?

Hence as well, Suzuka survived this fucking far into the final arc.Surviving past Seryu,Run,Budo,Lubbock and Syura
If she wouldn't serve a purpose, she'd have died at the hands of Esdeath.
Cause I am certain that near everyone thought that her purpose was to reveal Tatsumi's identity but apparently there is something else.



Seriously, I am actually  really surprised she is still alive.I knew she'd survive the faceplant, but still, how the fuck did that happen?
At this point I wouldn't be surprised if she survives the series when not even Esdeath put her down back then in rage over Tatsumi.


----------



## Black Knight (May 21, 2015)

At this point I won't be surprised if Suzuka serves as the catalyst to bring down Esdeath once and for all.

Dorothea sure was something. Pulling danger beasts out of nowhere using jarrs of alchemy and only dying because of her own miscalculations, by far she was the most dangerous of Wild Hunt.


----------



## Golden Witch (May 21, 2015)

......Suzuka certainly is obsessed with Esdeath.

I cannot wait for the trans about Dorothea before she died.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 26, 2015)

Finished reading 60 on MS.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Damn, the stamina on Leone for her to have taken Dorothea's blood drain.  And give thanks to the forest animals that gave their lives off panel as sustenance for Leone to get her comeback.   And she learned from Lubbock on playing dead so that helped out as well.   As for Dorothea, from what I got from the scans were that she did all that research for immortality out of vanity to keep her youth.  And her plan on playing dead didn't work out as she planned as well.


----------



## LordPerucho (May 26, 2015)

The whole immortality stuff and extending the lifespan of people kinda gives Tatsumi a chance in making it out of the final fight alive.

Lubbock is still useful after death!


----------



## Zaru (May 27, 2015)

She pulled that bottle out of WHERE?


----------



## Black Knight (May 27, 2015)

Zaru said:


> She pulled that bottle out of WHERE?



Don't ask.


----------



## Seraphiel (May 27, 2015)

Isn't it time for new spoilers already?


----------



## scerpers (May 27, 2015)

i wish we can see more of mdesu


----------



## reaperunique (May 27, 2015)

Now that was a satisfying end of villain  SPLAT!


----------



## Seraphiel (May 27, 2015)

NeoWAD said:


> i wish we can see more of mdesu



ndesu?


----------



## LordPerucho (May 27, 2015)

Seraphiel said:


> Isn't it time for new spoilers already?



MS released the chapter yesterday.

WH ended up as one of the worst villain groups in manga.

The best feat this group had was effing Champ killing Ran.


----------



## Seraphiel (May 27, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> MS released the chapter yesterday.
> 
> WH ended up as one of the worst villain groups in manga.
> 
> The best feat this group had was effing Champ killing Ran.



That was like last months chap m8

unless I saw the spoilers for this last week and am too faded to remember


----------



## LordPerucho (May 27, 2015)

Seraphiel said:


> That was like last months chap m8
> 
> unless I saw the spoilers for this last week and am too faded to remember



Chapter 45

60 is this months chapter.

Next month there wont be a chapter.

61 is the beginning of the final Arc..


----------



## kidgogeta (May 27, 2015)

Poor Cosmina. She didn't deserve to die with the rest of those scum. Her only crime was "raping" men.


----------



## son_michael (May 27, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> Chapter 45
> 
> 60 is this months chapter.
> 
> ...



no chapter next month?! That's bull shit.


----------



## DarkSlayerZero (May 27, 2015)

son_michael said:


> no chapter next month?! That's bull shit.



The author isn't feeling too well or something.


----------



## LordPerucho (May 27, 2015)

DarkSlayerZero said:


> The author isn't feeling too well or something.



Tashiro said Takahiro got flu on twitter iirc.

I believe its also great timing for him to recharge his batteries and try to make the final arc as enjoyable as possible.

Do you still see Wave vs Tatsumi happening?


----------



## DarkSlayerZero (May 27, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> Tashiro said Takahiro got flu on twitter iirc.
> 
> I believe its also great timing for him to recharge his batteries and try to make the final arc as enjoyable as possible.
> 
> Do you still see Wave vs Tatsumi happening?



Yea but they won't kill each other.


----------



## Golden Witch (May 27, 2015)

A-Am I fucking dreaming?
German dub for AgK is superb as fuck.

They even gave Sheele a voice which has a faint hint of a twisted undertone making her sound a tad broken.
Akame doesn't sound like a robot but far more cool and composed.
They even pulled off Mine sounding annoying but like a normal teenage girl.
And Leone is perfect.

And they even air it uncensored.


----------



## Black Knight (May 29, 2015)

Who knew there was an actual reason to Dorothea sucking the life out of her victims. Never ceases to amaze me this manga.


----------



## DarkSlayerZero (Jul 19, 2015)

61 is out

Wow!


----------



## LordPerucho (Jul 19, 2015)

DarkSlayerZero said:


> 61 is out
> 
> Wow!




*Spoiler*: __ 



Wave is gonna job. 

Akame is pretty much getting her win back, then Kurome shows up to save him.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 19, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



I wonder tho, thespread had also Tatsumi in it so chance are that Kurome interferes and so it doesn?t become a two on on e Tatsumi appears to support Akame and Fnally have a proper showdonw with Wave. Though the fact that Tatsumi is finally suffering for real effects of transformation lower the possibilities a little.


----------



## LordPerucho (Jul 19, 2015)

luffy no haki said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder tho, thespread had also Tatsumi in it so chance are that Kurome interferes and so it doesn?t become a two on on e Tatsumi appears to support Akame and Fnally have a proper showdonw with Wave. Though the fact that Tatsumi is finally suffering for real effects of transformation lower the possibilities a little.




*Spoiler*: __ 





From a story standpoint Tatsumi has to be there in case Kurome shows up, but as u said Tatsumi is still suffering the effects after using incursio.

This is the time u wish the chapter would get translated so u get the idea if Tatsumi will help Akame.

Esdese looks like she is gonna have another broken ability and will use it in the final fight.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jul 20, 2015)

Didn't expect Akame to die now, oh well. Wave got this in the bag, he's the hero of justice.


----------



## Black Knight (Jul 20, 2015)

Mei Lin said:


> Didn't expect Akame to die now, oh well. Wave got this in the bag, he's the hero of justice.



PFFFHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH...!!!


----------



## Xel (Jul 22, 2015)

So I was thinking, aren't corpse puppets biologically more alive than dead? I mean, their bodies seem to function normally (they aren't decaying, and they move just like they would in life, meaning their muscles/bones are in a normal condition; they even bleed), and they have nerve functions as well - that Henter or whatever even talked, they actually make complex movements during battles (meaning that they can think to some degree), and they have a degree of free will, even. They obviously don't feel pain (though they react to getting hit) and can't act human, but otherwise, they seem more like people with brain impairments than, well, reanimated corpses.

Now, I'm not saying that they can be brought back as fully-functional humans, but technically they don't really fit into the definition of "dead". It's quite odd how it is so. Unlike Naruto, AgK doesn't really address the concept of souls and afterlife, so saying that corpse puppets are soulless doesn't have any in-universe basis.


----------



## haegar (Jul 23, 2015)

Golden Witch said:


> A-Am I fucking dreaming?
> German dub for AgK is superb as fuck.
> 
> They even gave Sheele a voice which has a faint hint of a twisted undertone making her sound a tad broken.
> ...



,where the fuck this aired? sometimes I curse the fact I dont watch tv but pc lol


----------



## LordPerucho (Jul 26, 2015)

39

Chapter is out.

Deathflags and Esdease getting another powerup.


----------



## DarkSlayerZero (Jul 26, 2015)

Somewhat worried about my boy.


----------



## haegar (Jul 26, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



nah, just tension build, he'll beat the drake into submission before going up against esdese again. in fact, this gonna turn out as his powerup, prly.


----------



## Xel (Jul 26, 2015)

How come Esdeath didn't think of that one earlier?


----------



## LordPerucho (Jul 26, 2015)

Esdease seems to have the Dio syndrome of learning new abilities after fighting the MCs.

Leone raised herself a deathflag and teased a Mine return when she said If Tatsumi gets to become Tyrant they would be forced to kill him/Mine dealing the final blow on him.

If she gets to return her new Teigu will be that Bow/arrow one that fodder used vs Esdease.


----------



## reaperunique (Jul 26, 2015)

Meh, He'll tame it most likely. I'm curious how Akame will fare against our "hero of justice".


----------



## Roman (Jul 26, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> Esdease seems to have the Dio syndrome of learning new abilities after fighting the MCs.
> 
> Leone raised herself a deathflag and teased a Mine return when she said If Tatsumi gets to become Tyrant they would be forced to kill him/Mine dealing the final blow on him.
> 
> If she gets to return her new Teigu will be that Bow/arrow one that fodder used vs Esdease.



Just how many death flags has Leone raised, none of which have come to fruition?


----------



## The_Evil (Jul 26, 2015)

Tatsumi is really feeling the toll of using his Teigu, though it seems to be linked to his mental state. Still I don't predict a long life for him.

Esdeath can fly now, because Ice can do anything. And that's probably still not her real trump card. Esdeath OP pls nerf.

It seems it's the end of the line for Wave, and good riddance. Can't wait to see what Akame has prepared for him.


----------



## Roman (Jul 26, 2015)

The_Evil said:


> It seems it's the end of the line for Wave, and good riddance. Can't wait to see what Akame has prepared for him.



I wouldn't be too sure. Last time they fought, Akame had support from two others and Wave was still stomping.


----------



## The_Evil (Jul 26, 2015)

Yeah, because she couldn't get past his armor, which is what Wave is banking on this time as well. But from Akame's thoughts and the end text it looks like Wave is in for a nasty surprise.


----------



## Xel (Jul 26, 2015)

Inb4 Akame cuts Wave and Kurome comes in to stab and reanimate him too.


----------



## Canute87 (Jul 26, 2015)

That Ice Bitch too strong


----------



## Zaru (Jul 26, 2015)

I don't think there's a reason to show more scenes of Esdeath being overpowered, we already get it


----------



## Canute87 (Jul 26, 2015)

Am I the only one that doesn't like wave?


----------



## Roman (Jul 26, 2015)

The_Evil said:


> Yeah, because she couldn't get past his armor, which is what Wave is banking on this time as well. But from Akame's thoughts and the end text it looks like Wave is in for a nasty surprise.



Sure, Akame should have improved since then and may win the fight now, but I doubt Wave has stagnated back then.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jul 26, 2015)

Canute87 said:


> Am I the only one that doesn't like wave?



Yeah I kinda hoped by now he would "get the picture" that he's fighting for the bad guys. Like, I guess he kinda wants to protect Kurome and also to be loyal to Esdese, but still...assumed he would bail eventually.

As for this chapter, got to see Esdese utterly destroy a bunch of shitties yet again. Always fun seeing her in action  Pretty surprised that Tatsumi transformed like that (especially after only 1 use). Maybe Akame is going to attempt to steal Wave's armor in the hope that it can somehow prevent the Tatsumi's transformation from progressing as quickly?


----------



## LordPerucho (Jul 26, 2015)

Roman said:


> Just how many death flags has Leone raised, none of which have come to fruition?



It seems that she is still having the effects of either Cosima eating her blood or the poison she threw at her, an excuse to kill her tbh.  

At least it would be better than lolantiteigu ring.


----------



## The_Evil (Jul 26, 2015)

Canute87 said:


> Am I the only one that doesn't like wave?



Nope, count me in. There's only so much of his ignorance I can take. It took Tatsumi two days to figure out that empire is shit, and this guy here still seems to think he's on the right side of the barricade. 




Roman said:


> Sure, Akame should have improved since then and may win the fight now, but I doubt Wave has stagnated back then.



He believes that his armor will protect him, so if she found a way past it, I see him getting caught off guard.


----------



## Roman (Jul 26, 2015)

SkitZoFrenic said:


> Yeah I kinda hoped by now he would "get the picture" that he's fighting for the bad guys. Like, I guess he kinda wants to protect Kurome and also to be loyal to Esdese, but still...assumed he would bail eventually.



He's prolly realized already that the empire is as bad as what he thought the revolutionaries were, but in a sense he's like Budou who wants to eradicate what's bad about the empire from within, or at least work to change it in a less violent way.


----------



## Canute87 (Jul 26, 2015)

SkitZoFrenic said:


> Yeah I kinda hoped by now he would "get the picture" that he's fighting for the bad guys. Like, I guess he kinda wants to protect Kurome and also to be loyal to Esdese, but still...assumed he would bail eventually.
> 
> As for this chapter, got to see Esdese utterly destroy a bunch of shitties yet again. Always fun seeing her in action  Pretty surprised that Tatsumi transformed like that (especially after only 1 use). Maybe Akame is going to attempt to steal Wave's armor in the hope that it can somehow prevent the Tatsumi's transformation from progressing as quickly?





The_Evil said:


> Nope, count me in. There's only so much of his ignorance I can take. It took Tatsumi two days to figure out that empire is shit, and this guy here still seems to think he's on the right side of the barricade.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Okay  thank you folks.    I personally find it annoying.

I'd feel better if he was actually had convictions between who's wrong and right but he's just......... so.....fucking....clueless.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 26, 2015)

I think people are misunderstanding Wave here regardless of liking him or not. Wave knows pretty well how fucked up the empire is about now and Wild Hunt was what slapped him in the face in cas ehe didn?t knwo frokm before.

Not a single one of these guys are carrying themselves through right and wrong but what is necessary, other way I doubt guys like Tatsumi would go around killing people even thought they are legitimately evil.

Wave is just doing his job because he is bound by the promise he made to the guy who saved his life or something, and becaus ehe wants to protect Kurome, I highly doubt he still thinks he is on the right side. He is just there to accomplish his role.


----------



## hawkeye91 (Jul 26, 2015)

Esdeath is such a boring overpowered character, she's like the new Aizen, please let her die and quickly, tired of hax bitch.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jul 26, 2015)

hawkeye91 said:


> Esdeath is such a boring overpowered character, she's like the new Aizen, please let her die and quickly, tired of hax bitch.



Eh, I know her death is inevitable...but she is literally the only reason I keep reading this goddamn series.


----------



## Black Knight (Jul 26, 2015)

hawkeye91 said:


> Esdeath is such a boring overpowered character, she's like the new Aizen, please let her die and quickly, tired of hax bitch.



Bait post detected. Do not feed the troll, guys.


----------



## Tenma (Jul 26, 2015)

luffy no haki said:


> Not a single one of these guys are carrying themselves through right and wrong but what is necessary, other way I doubt guys like Tatsumi would go around killing people even thought they are legitimately evil.



Actually, Tatsumi's been slaughtering assholes ever since the very start of the manga, beginning with that rich bitch in chapter 1.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 26, 2015)

Tenma said:


> Actually, Tatsumi's been slaughtering assholes ever since the very start of the manga, beginning with that rich bitch in chapter 1.



yeah but i mean that he wouldn?t go around doing it with every single one  like that, he did so because she got his friends and tried to set him up to do to him the same as them. And he didn?t do it for the sake of being right or wrong.


----------



## Xel (Jul 27, 2015)

Guys, Wave literally said a couple of chapters ago that he wants to follow in Ran's footsteps and change the Empire from within. So he isn't all that ignorant, not anymore.

That said, I'm not exactly a fan of his (I'm neutral towards him).


----------



## son_michael (Jul 27, 2015)

Wave is annoying because he is pissed off how night raid kills and yet the empire is so much worse..

I'd respect him if he just kept quiet about his unfounded anger towards night raid.


----------



## Xel (Jul 28, 2015)

son_michael said:


> Wave is annoying because he is pissed off how night raid kills and yet the empire is so much worse..
> 
> I'd respect him if he just kept quiet about his unfounded anger towards night raid.



True, moreover, he is totally chill with his closest comrades doing the same (even if he himself doesn't kill).

Although the lack of moral ambiguity in the series is partly to blame. I mean, all those people Night Raid kills are so totally, obviously bad, corrupt, perverted etc. that we are left with no room to question their actions.


----------



## son_michael (Jul 30, 2015)

syntheticsound said:


> True, moreover, he is totally chill with his closest comrades doing the same (even if he himself doesn't kill).
> 
> Although the lack of moral ambiguity in the series is partly to blame. I mean, all those people Night Raid kills are so totally, obviously bad, corrupt, perverted etc. that we are left with no room to question their actions.



Yea, if only he could say something like "I understand why you believe what you do is justice but I have found a different justice and I'm gonna protect my empire and change it without killing anyone"

Something like that...though even then all Night Raid has to say is "lol ok well when your teamates stop murdering innocent people because of orders then maybe we can talk"


I eman even wave has seen the corruption...I can't even understand his disdain from his perspective cause..like why are you with all these evil people wave?!


----------



## DarkSlayerZero (Aug 21, 2015)

Any day now. Been refreshing marumaru like crazy.


----------



## SternRitter (Aug 21, 2015)

DarkSlayerZero said:


> Any day now. Been refreshing marumaru like crazy.



Fuck you, I thought we had spoilers man.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 22, 2015)

I legitimately did not expect them to


*Spoiler*: __ 



talk it out


----------



## Xel (Aug 22, 2015)

Are the spoilers out?


----------



## Tenma (Aug 22, 2015)

223

Guessing Takahiro is trying to vindicate Akame after her embarassing performance in the colosseum.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Wave lives.


----------



## Xel (Aug 22, 2015)

Tbh I kind of saw that coming.

I wonder what's up with these guys on the first page though.


----------



## DarkSlayerZero (Aug 22, 2015)

I was prepared to get pissed.


----------



## LordPerucho (Aug 22, 2015)

DarkSlayerZero said:


> I was prepared to get pissed.



I was expecting that because the RAWs are out late, and the one that did the Korean scanning mightve rage quit 

This chapter seems like Episode 22 from the anime, .


----------



## Xel (Aug 22, 2015)

I can see Wave surviving until the end actually.


----------



## DarkSlayerZero (Aug 22, 2015)

my girl is gonna be dead soon.


----------



## Mei Lin (Aug 23, 2015)

Wave was about to get some dayum


----------



## Xel (Aug 23, 2015)

The author should have made someone or something cockblocking Wave/Kurome into a running gag.

Also, oddly enough, Wave doesn't have prominent abs while Ran, of all people, did (does?). And yes, I care since I want gender equality in fanservice.


----------



## DarkSlayerZero (Aug 23, 2015)

Fav panel


----------



## Seraphiel (Aug 23, 2015)

>having sex with kuroslut
>getting super AIDS
no ty


----------



## DarkSlayerZero (Aug 23, 2015)

Seraphiel said:


> >having sex with kuroslut
> >getting super AIDS
> no ty



Drugs seem safer than Tyrant babies.


----------



## Golden Witch (Aug 23, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Apparently Akame invited Wave to join Night Raid.
Which is why she told him the story.The atrocities of what the empire has done to the sisters and why she wants to save her sister by killing her because she loves her.
She wants him to ponder about if he truly wants to serve an empire who has committed so many atrocious acts or fight it.

Wave begins to understand that everything that happened to Kurome, her drug addiction, illness and trauma are all caused by the country he so proudly fights for.






.


----------



## Xel (Aug 24, 2015)

What good would Wave be in NR? He is loud, he doesn't kill. I could see him doing something similar to what he did in the anime (he does say he wants to take up Ran's methods, too).


----------



## Palm Siberia (Aug 24, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 Cus redemption!!! Might as well go full Naruto here if you join Night Raid you get free passes on most the bad shit you did!!! Hell I would not be surprised if they asked Esdeath to join Night Raid...

I hope Wave says thanks, but no thanks it would be pretty weak if these last soldiers of the empire just go and jump ship to the "winning" team.


----------



## Xel (Aug 24, 2015)

Like I said before, the problem is AgK's black and white approach to evil and good. I mean, it may not seem like it since good guys kill, but all of their targets are so obviously evil/perverted/corrupt that you are inclined to forget about that. That is why any pro-Empire arguments seem weak. Technically, there wouldn't be anything wrong with Wave wanting to defend the Empire if we weren't constantly shown how omgevil it is.

Again, Ran in the anime made sense with his arguments - any revolution is always a huge mess that leaves the country weakened. It's better when some people who are closer to the government help the new one establish itself and repair the damage. But again, AgK doesn't really go in such depth. It just goes, NR = good, Empire = evil, what do you know? I'm pretty sure we won't even get any insight on what happens after the revolution. Seriously, I'm from the USSR. I was there when it fell. Let's just say, those weren't good times.

...Sorry about ranting. I guess I'll get back to my Ran fetish fantasies now (but that's how I battle depression, so don't judge me).


----------



## Palm Siberia (Aug 24, 2015)

Well if they showed why Night Raid's method was extreme it would help the empire seem less evil and add more grey into the mix of the story.


----------



## Solar (Aug 24, 2015)

Driving by here: what are the themes present in this series?


----------



## Xel (Aug 24, 2015)

Frederica Bernkastel said:


> Driving by here: what are the themes present in this series?



Corrupt Empire, rebels and assassins as good guys, fanservice, violence, rape.


----------



## Solar (Aug 24, 2015)

syntheticsound said:


> Corrupt Empire, rebels and assassins as good guys, fanservice, violence, rape.



That sounds simple enough. Thanks. +rep


----------



## DarkSlayerZero (Aug 24, 2015)

Kurome stuffs


*Spoiler*: __ 



Unlike Akame, who was trained in the mountains, Kurome was artificially strengthened in an underground facility where she was continually infused with drugs and chemicals. She is now dependent on them.

These drugs do strengthen Kurome, but it causes a strain on the brain and drastically shortens Kurome's lifespan. Akame recently learned that Kurome's mental state could also go awry with continued use of the drug, which she continues to ingest mixed in with her snacks. Wave tries to deny this but can't.

Akame wants Wave to bring out Kurome so they can have their fight to the death.

There is a spring of sorts which has the properties of being able to extract the drug out of Kurome's body, where Akame wanted to take Kurome to wean her off the drug and expand her lifespan again. Kurome thought this would be a betrayal to her fallen comrades and resists. Akame wanted to take her there even by force, but was not strong enough, cue expression of bitterness.

Wave exclaims that if this was the case and Kurome was suffering so much, shouldn't Akame be by her side? Akame cannot leave the comrades she has met along her journey. She continually tries to convince Wave to bring Kurome out so they can have their fight to the death, saying that killing Kurome is the best thing she can do as her sister.

Wave freaks out and says Akame is a shit sister and blasts off, expecting her to chase him. She doesn't, and returns to Night Raid.

Wave is back, Kurome checks him for injuries and possible poison but finds nothing. She says he has a nice body. Wave takes this chance to ask Kurome again about fighting Akame. Kurome answers with a smile that of course she still wants to fight her, as that way they can be together forever. Wave is in disbelief over the two sisters' logic.

Meanwhile at Night Raid, Leone grabs Akame's ass.

Akame is in top physical form due to her refreshing massage, but is still bitter that she couldn't get Wave to bring out Kurome.


----------



## Palm Siberia (Aug 24, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 I know some people will feel unhappy Wave did not accept Akame's offer, but that would have hurt his character and Night Raid. NR from day one made it clear they will kill everyone who stands in their way, and Wave is a man of his country. It might be corrupt, but he should never leave it to join the people he does not like. So yeah happy about these spoilers.


----------



## DarkSlayerZero (Aug 29, 2015)

Latest Zero Chapter


*Spoiler*: __ 



Gai is really really dead now.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Sep 3, 2015)

Chapter 62


----------



## LordPerucho (Sep 3, 2015)

"Fantastic tv anime" .


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Sep 3, 2015)

Glad that conversation between Akame and Wave happened...hopefully now Wave won't completely have his head up his ass (though I'm pretty sure he still will). Kinda upset that nothing else was really gained from it though, well, aside from the fact that Akame completely outclasses Wave and can potentially take his armor whenever she wants.

The climax is coming...crazy ass fights are on their way!



Also,

Akame in spats


----------



## DarkSlayerZero (Sep 3, 2015)

"Former comrades"

Some non dead members from Zero maybe?


----------



## LordPerucho (Sep 3, 2015)

It totally made sense how Akame overwhelmed Wave, he pretty much made him lose focus and took advantage of it(besides constantly hitting the same spot of her armor).

I was expecting the series to end next year but it might..end on 2017 since next chapter will probably be about Akame seeing Kurome again and get to what happened on Episode 22.

Their fight should be 2-3 chapters long.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 4, 2015)

god damn Akame is hot


----------



## Yoburi (Sep 4, 2015)

Esdeath is far more hot she needs a masage too lol


----------



## The_Evil (Sep 4, 2015)

Wave is starting to seriously annoy me. He goes beyond mere naivet? and into covering his ears and singing "lalala I can't hear you" range of rejecting reality. How dares he talk about changing the empire from the inside when all this time he was nothing but the Prime Minister attack dog. He condemns the rebels but his head is up his ass about what happened to those who tried to change things peacefully. He talks shit, but when it comes down to it, he has nothing to back it up.

Wave self-righteousnesses may not be as psychotic as Seryuu's but it's getting almost as annoying. He simply rejects everything that doesn't fit his self-serving vision of the world.

On the good side, it was nice seeing Akame school him like the noob he is. Also, dat ass.


----------



## Xel (Sep 5, 2015)

Wave's reaction is understandable though - remember, he started out as a naive guy with no idea about the Capital's corruption, as well as big hopes. And then he faced all the bad stuff, including deaths of his comrades and the truth about Kurome. He basically lost his mental/emotional innocence and it hit him pretty hard. Of course he isn't being rational. He is supposed to be immature and impulsive. I'm not a fan of him, but at least he shows actual character flaws.

Even his adoption of Ran's ways only show how he didn't get what was behind Ran's own desire to change the Empire. I hold to my headcanon that Ran's (rather obsessive) pursuit of his goals was also caused by irrational thinking (him wanting revenge, and a mental breakdown from seeing the kids killed). Wave, however, just jumped onto that. He did care for Ran so Akame telling him that this goal was impossible could be viewed by him as an insult to his friend's legacy.

As for how it should have worked better, see my rant on the previous page.


----------



## Canute87 (Sep 6, 2015)

I loved that fight because it showed the value of fighting experience.

Not the "Durr I have more powerful Teigou Durr"

Most mangas don't do that these days.  Not one piece not bleach.


----------



## Morglay (Sep 6, 2015)

Canute87 said:


> I loved that fight because it showed the value of fighting experience.
> 
> Not the "Durr I have more powerful Teigou Durr"
> 
> *Most mangas* don't do that these days.  Not one piece not bleach.



Strategy, tactics and combat experience play an important role in most decent battle series these days.


----------



## DarkSlayerZero (Sep 11, 2015)

In Zero news, its being licensed by Yen Press and is set for a spring 2016 release.

As of chapter 22, 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Kurome and Akame have met back up.


----------



## Mei Lin (Sep 11, 2015)

Speaking of Zero , atleast 1 of the former 7 will show up against Akame.


----------



## DarkSlayerZero (Sep 18, 2015)

63 is out


----------



## son_michael (Sep 18, 2015)

DarkSlayerZero said:


> 63 is out



link doesn't work for me -_-


----------



## Xel (Sep 18, 2015)

Those panels with Kurome flying with Ran are almost completely copypasted from chapter 48. Damn the artist is lazy. Not to mention, Ran's hair feather switched sides.


----------



## son_michael (Sep 18, 2015)

Link works after I disabled adblock. 



*Spoiler*: __ 



 Was Kurome captured? Also it looks like Wave gave Esdeath the "what are we fighting for?!" kind of speech


----------



## Mei Lin (Sep 18, 2015)

I am not interested in Akame killing some fodders teams mates that no one knows about. I didn't feel a thing, make her fight a former Top 7.


----------



## Xel (Sep 19, 2015)

Okay, I'm off my meds and out of hentai to watch, another rant time.

I may be the only one, but I'm really irked by Akame's hype now. I mean, she was hax to begin with - one hit kill and all - and we never see anything really new from her. And those chapters lately have the narrator shamelessly hyping her. "Akame is strong even without her Teigu! She beats up fodders with her bare fists!" "Akame remains so calm no matter what!" "Akame had a plan all along!" etc. Okay, I get it. She is strong, and a title character; however, unlike Esdeath or Tatsumi, she has the same moveset as she did in the beginning (again, being so hax limits her). And don't get me started on her absent character development. I did like her stoic attitude in the first chapters, but then... Nothing. Really, I guess Takahiro would indeed rather kill of characters than develop them (I have reasons to believe that he has the potential to be a decent writer, he is just lazy, or maybe has all those time/money constraints).

Note that I'm not mad because she beats my fave or whatever (and that's questionable, too). I wanted to like her, I did. But I guess her very concept doesn't make an interesting main character to me. With such an OP (and quite terrifying) Teigu and a high skill level to begin with, she could have been a villain instead. Or at least a honest antihero with obvious flaws. She doesn't even really has these. The story's all like, "Look at the poor girl so traumatized by the Evil Empire! But she still joined the right side! And she is very caring on the inside despite her attitude! She only kills very bad people and fights for what she feels is right! And it _is_ right!"


----------



## DarkSlayerZero (Sep 19, 2015)

syntheticsound said:


> Okay, I'm off my meds and out of hentai to watch, another rant time.
> 
> I may be the only one, but I'm really irked by Akame's hype now. I mean, she was hax to begin with - one hit kill and all - and we never see anything really new from her. And those chapters lately have the narrator shamelessly hyping her. "Akame is strong even without her Teigu! She beats up fodders with her bare fists!" "Akame remains so calm no matter what!" "Akame had a plan all along!" etc. Okay, I get it. She is strong, and a title character; however, unlike Esdeath or Tatsumi, she has the same moveset as she did in the beginning (again, being so hax limits her). And don't get me started on her absent character development. I did like her stoic attitude in the first chapters, but then... Nothing. Really, I guess Takahiro would indeed rather kill of characters than develop them (I have reasons to believe that he has the potential to be a decent writer, he is just lazy, or maybe has all those time/money constraints).
> 
> Note that I'm not mad *because she beats my fave* or whatever (and that's questionable, too). I wanted to like her, I did. But I guess her very concept doesn't make an interesting main character to me. With such an OP (and quite terrifying) Teigu and a high skill level to begin with, she could have been a villain instead. Or at least a honest antihero with obvious flaws. She doesn't even really has these. The story's all like, "Look at the poor girl so traumatized by the Evil Empire! But she still joined the right side! And she is very caring on the inside despite her attitude! She only kills very bad people and fights for what she feels is right! And it _is_ right!"



I agree, Akame is sooo boring. I'm semi mad because it just makes her seem mary sue ish. At least the other female characters had challenging fights against someone of similar skill. 

With akame's fights nothing exciting happens.


----------



## DarkSlayerZero (Sep 25, 2015)

63 is translated


----------



## LordPerucho (Sep 25, 2015)

So practically the reason Akame didnt use that mode is because he would kill everyone on her path..

U should be glad Wave is gonna geta powerup, DarkSlayerZero .

What teigu would be compatible with Grand Chariot? A Sword-like Teigu?


----------



## son_michael (Sep 26, 2015)

Tatsumi is going to kill wave and it's going to be glorious. Btw I now officially hate wave with the fiery passion of a thousand suns.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Sep 26, 2015)

I don't know if Tatsumi will kill Wave...but Tatsumi will certainly be the one to wield 2 Teigu (Incursio and Grand Chariot), NOT Wave. Seems like that would be the only way he could possibly beat Esdese in a fight 1v1.

Welp, the end is near. Final battle starting next chapter (presumably). This shit is going to be amazing.


----------



## DarkSlayerZero (Sep 27, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> So practically the reason Akame didnt use that mode is because he would kill everyone on her path..
> 
> U should be glad Wave is gonna geta powerup, DarkSlayerZero .
> 
> What teigu would be compatible with Grand Chariot? A Sword-like Teigu?



A powerup at the cost of his woman


----------



## Tenma (Sep 28, 2015)

There's not a whole lot of decent Teigus in the hands of the Empire left.

Best one I can think of is Cross Tail and it doesn't really fit Wave's fighting style.


----------



## LordPerucho (Sep 28, 2015)

DarkSlayerZero said:


> A powerup at the cost of his woman



Yeah, he would probably turn insane once he gains Yatsufusa, but he is gonna be = Tyrantsumi.

Seeing Esdease mentioning Budou kinda give a slim chance he might return for the final battle...


----------



## LordPerucho (Oct 20, 2015)

Chapter 56

Korean Scans for Chapter 64.

DarkSlayerZero u are gonna gonna like and hate this chapter.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 20, 2015)

>Consensual headpatting
Awww that's cu-

>Hair falls out
Oh shit.


----------



## DarkSlayerZero (Oct 20, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> Chapter 56
> 
> Korean Scans for Chapter 64.
> 
> DarkSlayerZero u are gonna gonna like and hate this chapter.



 My girl is definitely dead meat.


----------



## son_michael (Oct 20, 2015)

welp, rip Kurome.


----------



## LordPerucho (Oct 20, 2015)

DarkSlayerZero said:


> My girl is definitely dead meat.



Dying on Christmas week .


----------



## Mei Lin (Oct 21, 2015)

Time to die


----------



## ShadowReij (Oct 21, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> Dying on Christmas week .



Noooo. Worse Christmas/birthday gift ever. 

Also, fucking lol that she thought Wave was going to take her right then and there. Then again she's been craving that D since Wave won that fist fight.  

So the match ups for this are basically Kuroume dies while Wave arrives either too late or Tatsumi (death clock goes to 2) w/ or w/o Leonne intercept and delay.Wave of course snaps. The next time we see Wave it'll probably be v. Leonne. She's killed. Akame comes next but all attacks are rendered ineffective due to his powerup, Tatsumi arrives with the save (death clock at 3). Team up to beat Wave with Tatsumi taking center stage again. And of course the final transformation is for Esdeath and everything else after, with or without Grand Chariot.

Watching Akame fight solo twice in a row is going to be rough though as she pretty much is her side's Esdeath. Her fights are more interesting when teamed up with someone else (normally Tatsuni) or the rare occasion that she faces someone stronger. Other than that it's normally a snore. This is going to be rough.


----------



## DarkSlayerZero (Oct 21, 2015)

She's going to die a virgin.


----------



## ShadowReij (Oct 21, 2015)

God damn it Wave, you had one job as far as she was concerned.


----------



## Seraphiel (Oct 21, 2015)

ShadowReij said:


> God damn it Wave, you had one job as far as she was concerned.



Ye he should have cut her crazy head off himself.


----------



## ShadowReij (Oct 21, 2015)

Or you know just knock her out and off to the flippin springs for detoxing buuuuut this ain't that kind of story.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 21, 2015)

son_michael said:


> welp, rip Kurome.


Dropped    .


----------



## DarkSlayerZero (Oct 21, 2015)

ShadowReij said:


> Or you know just knock her out and off to the flippin springs for detoxing buuuuut this ain't that kind of story.



Wave will probably take her body there after she dies.


----------



## ShadowReij (Oct 21, 2015)

DarkSlayerZero said:


> Wave will probably take her body there after she dies.



No no no, fuck I can feel the damn feels already and worse because I actually like this damn couple. And it was actually making headway! Fuuuuck why must everyone die in this story.


----------



## LordPerucho (Oct 22, 2015)

DarkSlayerZero said:


> My girl is definitely dead meat.








ShadowReij said:


> Noooo. Worse Christmas/birthday gift ever.
> 
> Also, fucking lol that she thought Wave was going to take her right then and there. Then again she's been craving that D since Wave won that fist fight.
> 
> ...



WF practically spoiled the ending of the series.

Ghoul Akame is gonna happen


----------



## DarkSlayerZero (Oct 22, 2015)

Sigh, get ready for some BS.


----------



## ShadowReij (Oct 22, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> WF practically spoiled the ending of the series.
> 
> Ghoul Akame is gonna happen


Well shit I might know how Tatsumi finishes the PM if he gets that far. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]eWW-l5loC-8[/YOUTUBE]




Looks like Tatsumi might not be the only one whose a little too close to his Arm if those eyes are any indication.


----------



## LordPerucho (Oct 22, 2015)

DarkSlayerZero said:


> Sigh, get ready for some BS.



Cant wait for the Megazord .

Im praying the Anti-Teigu ring never happens, that was so stupid.



ShadowReij said:


> Well shit I might know how Tatsumi finishes the PM if he gets that far.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Dont u mean the Kid Emperor?

Hopefully Full Tyrant has a badass design.


----------



## ShadowReij (Oct 22, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> Dont u mean the Kid Emperor?
> 
> Hopefully Full Tyrant has a badass design.



No I mean the PM. Who has been the source of all the bs from the get go.

Well Incursio V2 looks sick as fuck. Hopefully V3, and the eventual Tyrant form are equally badass (I suspect the helmet comes off in that form) and that Tatsumi lives to tell the tale somehow. Come on, does everyone but Akame have to die. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Is hoping for Esdeath survival as well so Tatsumi can have a harem ending however unlikely.


----------



## LordPerucho (Oct 22, 2015)

If Mine returns to the battlefield she is done for good, but she most likely wake up when the final fight is over.

Esdease surviving EOS .


If Leone is gonna die, I hope she doesnt die in a stupid way like in the anime.


----------



## ShadowReij (Oct 22, 2015)

If Mine awakes she's as good as dead. That fortuneteller pretty much said there wouldn't be a happy for her and Tatsumi. Last thing she needs is to be dinner for Tyrant Tatsumi.


----------



## LordPerucho (Oct 23, 2015)

Or they get to kill each other, I would also consider it a tragic moment for them.

I didnt like how Tatsumi went full Rambo mode in the anime.


----------



## LordPerucho (Oct 27, 2015)

Deathflag on Akame is something that never came to my mind.

Its pretty much heading like the anime with smalk tweaks.


----------



## ShadowReij (Oct 27, 2015)

Hmm. Tyrant Dragon Tatsumi vs Demon Sword Akame? 

That would certainly be an interesting way to end it buuuuut doubt we'll see it. Will still be expecting her to live and Tatsumi to bite it in the 4th or apparently hinted 5th transformation, even if the author is trying to place false hope in his survival.


----------



## LordPerucho (Oct 27, 2015)

Mine is gonna be the only survivor for the looks of it, if Akame dies I hope Esdease gets to kill her.


----------



## Cheeky Nayrudo (Oct 27, 2015)

kurome packs a punch to drop Wave like that


----------



## ShadowReij (Oct 27, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> Mine is gonna be the only survivor for the looks of it, if Akame dies I hope Esdease gets to kill her.


I'm thinking dies in a coma part for Mine. Welp, it isn't like Esdeath didn't already figure out how to read Akame from their last fight, unless this demon mode provides some improvement to her already maxed stats Akame is screwed against her.


Cheeky Nayrudo said:


> kurome packs a punch to drop Wave like that


With no drugs either to boot. Poor Wave, he just can't win. Literally ever, besides that one time.


----------



## Black Knight (Oct 27, 2015)

At this point in the story it's just impossible to either predict who lives and who bites it.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 27, 2015)

Wave is the only character guaranteed to survive.


----------



## Sansa (Oct 27, 2015)

People still read this shit?

I thought everyone dropped it after that Pinchi fight clusterfuck where Mine doesn't get killed by Esdeath and Literally Who comes out of nowhere at the end


----------



## Rukia (Oct 27, 2015)

I agree Choa.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Oct 27, 2015)

I dropped after Esdeath revealed she could stop time .


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Oct 27, 2015)

Finally...the Akame vs Kurome fight.

I swear, Wave's dialogue is only in yelling now  When he picked her up princess style and laid her down on the bed (with the romantic bubbles and stuff all around)...only to tuck her in bed, lol. Happy there was at least a kiss, even though Wave got his ass knocked out.

Seems pretty obvious that with Tatsumi tagging along that Wave will chase after her and attempt to interfere (and Tatsumi will have to fight him off). No idea how this will get resolved though. Will Akame actually kill her, or can she convince Kurome to somehow join their side (or even less likely, Akame somehow dies)?


Also, glad we got to see Esdese this chapter...even if it was only for a moment


----------



## ShadowReij (Oct 28, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Wave is the only character guaranteed to survive.



Cause he keeps getting blown away ala teamrocket. Kid needs iron boots for those moments.


----------



## Black Knight (Oct 28, 2015)

Not even Wave is safe, now he's facing with the prospect of wielding two teigu simulatenously.



Choa said:


> People still read this shit?
> 
> I thought everyone dropped it after that Pinchi fight clusterfuck where Mine doesn't get killed by Esdeath and Literally Who comes out of nowhere at the end





AGK is far more enjoyable than you think. Deal with it, user of the gross avatar.


----------



## ShadowReij (Oct 28, 2015)

No, Wave is definitely a dead man walking too. The fact Kurome will more than likely die is going to push him past the edge, and considering how he plans on wielding 2 Arms and the very real consequences of that means he probably won't survive either and will be joining his waifu soon after.


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Oct 28, 2015)

No one is guaranteed to survive?

Well... Damn...


----------



## Punk Zebra (Oct 28, 2015)

Choa said:


> People still read this shit?
> 
> I thought everyone dropped it after that Pinchi fight clusterfuck where Mine doesn't get killed by Esdeath and Literally Who comes out of nowhere at the end



I dropped it when Mine became a vegetable, it's just not the same anymore and most of all I'm disappointed in Tatsumi.


----------



## Morglay (Oct 28, 2015)

I am not really that emotionally invested in any of them to be honest. It's moments like in this chapter where characters point out the emotional development of the protagonist. It is like a fanfiction attempt at a deep story rich in character development. It falls way short of the mark and comes of condescending and bland. That's what the characters are: Bland.


----------



## Black Knight (Oct 28, 2015)

Punk Zebra said:


> I dropped it when Mine became a vegetable, it's just not the same anymore and most of all I'm disappointed in Tatsumi.



Disappointed in Tatsumi who has matured a lot, as he demonstrates in this chapter, while Wave acts like old Tatsumi? Me not understand.


----------



## DarkSlayerZero (Oct 30, 2015)

Picked up volume 4 today here's the post script


----------



## Xel (Oct 31, 2015)

DarkSlayerZero said:


> Picked up volume 4 today here's the post script



Ran's hobby is... origami? He should just dye his hair blue and call himself Konan then.

Edit: also, well, obviously all of that went out of the window as we never see him do origami, he only wears butler clothes once, eventually loses his cool and makes mistakes.


----------



## DarkSlayerZero (Nov 11, 2015)

Zero 23 is out

Dat last page!


----------



## Xel (Nov 13, 2015)

Wow, Zero's artwork sure became a lot better. In fact, I think I like it more than that of the main manga.


----------



## DarkSlayerZero (Nov 20, 2015)

65 is out


----------



## LordPerucho (Nov 20, 2015)

Pretty much dying on Christmas week .


----------



## Reznor (Nov 20, 2015)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

